# Macworld 2008 : suivi et commentaires du keynote



## benjamin (15 Janvier 2008)

Plus que quelques heures avant le keynote. MacGeneration en assurera un suivi en français sur notre page spéciale keynote, automatiquement optimisée pour l'iPhone et autres mobiles.

Ce sujet vous est réservé pour les dernières rumeurs et les premiers commentaires. Faites-en bon usage.


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Merci *Benjamin*  En meme temps, a 2h du mat a Tokyo, autre chose a faire...


----------



## Sebang (15 Janvier 2008)

Et à Tahiti alors...   

Sinon, c'est pas pour faire le rabat joie, mais je sens qu'il va y avoir de nombreux déçus après le montage photoshop de Wired du supposé MacBook Air.
Je trouve que cette rumeur MacBook Air a beaucoup trop enflé ce weekend et que ça risque de déplaire à beaucoup de monde s'il ne sort pas aujourd'hui alors qu'il ne s'agit que d'une rumeur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2008)

Sebang a dit:


> Et à Tahiti alors...
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas pour faire le rabat joie, mais je sens qu'il va y avoir de nombreux déçus après le montage photoshop de Wired du supposé MacBook Air.
> Je trouve que cette rumeur MacBook Air a beaucoup trop enflé ce weekend et que ça risque de déplaire à beaucoup de monde s'il ne sort pas aujourd'hui alors qu'il ne s'agit que d'une rumeur !


Evidemment, si on prend une rumeur, même une rumeur qui enfle beaucoup, pour une info et qu'au final il n'y a rien, on est forcément déçu.


----------



## cens1 (15 Janvier 2008)

moi  j 'attends , un nouveau mac mini , allez Mr JOBS .....s 'il vous plait ....!!!!


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi, j'ai plus de thune alors j'attends rien  

Je suis juste excité, comme de coutume avant une keynote, donc rien de bien spécial  

Mais j'avoue que je serais assez déçu si iPapy ne nous sort pas un truc tout nouveau tout beau de son chapeau  

Mais allez-y, spéculez ... c'est rigolo


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

J'attend impatiemment depuis plus d'une semaine, je vais tomber dans le coma avant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> J'attend impatiemment depuis plus d'une semaine, je vais tomber dans le coma avant


Sors prendre l'*Air*. Ca ira mieux ensuite.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sors prendre l'*Air*. Ca ira mieux ensuite.



+1

Sors prendre l'AIR mais n'oublie de chausser tes Nike AIR en partant. Et une fois dans la rue évite de te manger un lampadAIRe. 

A l'occasion, tu peux aussi aller faire un tour chez ton disquAIR, acheter le dernier album de AIR.


_Bon faut que je me calme moi..._ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Merci *Benjamin*  En meme temps, a 2h du mat a Tokyo, autre chose a faire...



Je suis bien a Tokyo moi aussi et 2h du mat c'est comme la journee pour moi. 
Il y en a qui vivent la nuit ici ne l'oublie pas  
Comment crois-tu que les gens se rencontrent pour organiser toutes les petites sauteries qui jonchent la capitale? 

Et les labels de maisons de disques, ils organisent aussi des "rencontres" le jour tu crois? :rateau: 
Non et heureusement quand meme, la vie serait bieeeen chiante sinon. 

Alors a 2h du mat je serai devant mon ordi, ca tombe bien apres 4 jours de travail consecutifs, je vais enfin pouvoir me detendre a ne rien faire...


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je suis bien a Tokyo moi aussi et 2h du mat c'est comme la journee pour moi.
> Il y en a qui vivent la nuit ici ne l'oublie pas
> Comment crois-tu que les gens se rencontrent pour organiser toutes les petites sauteries qui jonchent la capitale?
> 
> ...



Ben oui, 2h du mat' y'a quand meme plus palpitant pour se maintenir eveille


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben oui, 2h du mat' y'a quand meme plus palpitant pour se maintenir eveille



mais non, mais non
une petite cure d'insomnie, et on résiste à tout


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> mais non, mais non
> une petite cure d'insomnie, et on résiste à tout



En fait, je suis encore au boulot a 23:37, donc je vais peut-etre bien regarder Steve en direct


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, j'espère vraiment que ce Macbook *Air* n'est pas du *vent*...


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

En plus je commence à avoir les yeux éclatés à force de regarder cette page... 
Ca vient, oui ?!


----------



## pomme85 (15 Janvier 2008)

haaaan l'Apple Store est fermé


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Tsssss... Patience petit scarabee  Bon, on recapitule les souhaits et reves et delires ? Enfin bon, le Mac Pro est deja annonce, j'ai plus grand chose pour me faire rever


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

Perso, ce qui me réjouis c'est qu'a priori on devrait avoir 10.5.2 dès ce soir ou dans pas longtemps. 

Peut être une nouvelle version d'iTunes aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2008)

pomme85 a dit:


> haaaan l'Apple Store est fermé


Ah oui, tiens. 

P'têt juste une mise à jour de maintenance.


----------



## McAlyster (15 Janvier 2008)

Hey 

Vous aviez vu ça : http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/01/breaking-macboo.html ?

Gorgeous ! 

McAlyster

 EDIT // heu oui  Ca fait un bail que c'est annoncé en home page ... je sors : )


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Pour moi, l'induction ne serait pas trop mon trip...:mouais:

En effet, un ultraportable doit pouvoir être enmené partout, et, si la batterie venait à faire défaut (ce que je n'espère surtout pas, au contraire !), un portable avec ses câbles serait bien utile..
Après les adaptateurs dvi en option et un nombre de ports usb assez cheap, espérons qu'on ne devra quand même pas pyer pour avoir son adapteur secteur magsafe...

Wait and see........


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, a propos de DVI, on va peut-etre parler de son remplacant, ou de HDCP, ou encore de eSATA sur toute la gamme Mac... Non je deconne, ca les actionnaires d'Apple s'en fouttent


----------



## skystef (15 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Sors prendre l'*Air*. Ca ira mieux ensuite.



Joli 

Edit :

Les iMac vont-ils évolués ? J'espère qu'ils vont passer aux Penryn... avec des cartes graphiques plus puissantes aussi.


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Puree... Encore une heure... Et l'Apple Store qui est ferme depuis une heure... Ils revoient completement la gamme ? Ils mettent le catalogue Dell en ligne, histoire de dire qu'OS X peut maintenant s'installer partout ? :love:


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Joli
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Les iMac vont-ils évolués ? J'espère qu'ils vont passer aux Penryn... avec des cartes graphiques plus puissantes aussi.



peu de chance

Je verrais plutôt un special event vers mars-avril pour ceux là


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Perso, ce qui me réjouis c'est qu'a priori on devrait avoir 10.5.2 dès ce soir ou dans pas longtemps.



Voilà; la VRAIE sortie de Leopard que l'on attend depuis des mois. :love: :love: :love:

Si elle n'y est pas, alors tout le reste c'est du caca.


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est tout de même extra ordinaire cette fermeture si précoce de l'apple store.
cela ne peut être uniquement le matériel, car l'iphone n'avait pas demandé autant de temps, donc la présomption d'une location des films/ vidéos est plus que renforcée.
en plus bien sûr des mises a jour matériel.
itunes va chauffer, entre les mises a jour du logiciel en lui même, les logiciels disponibles pour iphone, les films et vidéo, cela va faire beaucoup :style:
Cela augure d'une très bonne keynote donc.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tsssss... Patience petit scarabee  Bon, on recapitule les souhaits et reves et delires ? Enfin bon, le Mac Pro est deja annonce, j'ai plus grand chose pour me faire rever



Un Panasonic R7 peut-etre? 
Bien mieux qu'un MBP... Surtout niveau mobilite.


----------



## Bastxxx (15 Janvier 2008)

> cela ne peut être uniquement le matériel, car l'iphone n'avait pas demandé autant de temps, donc la présomption d'une location des films/ vidéos est plus que renforcée.



Oui, sauf qu'à l'heure actuelle, c'est l'Apple Store, et non l'iTunes Store, qui est fermé...
Lorsqu'Apple à introduit les vidéos et les films sur iTunes, son Store avait été fermé.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Il y en a qui ont raison sur cette keynote.

Hypothèse positive : Macbook nano, &#63743;TV reconfiguré....bref tout ce que vous avez dits.

Hypothèse négative et pessimiste : VRAIE sortie de Leopard ( il y aura quand même beaucoup de contents ) et c'est tout.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y aurait de pessimiste. Sortir des nouveaux modèles avec une version de l'OS toujours aussi pourrie, ce serait lamentable. 

Mais bon, Apple a osé le faire avec les récents MacPro, donc tout est possible.


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y aurait de pessimiste. Sortir des nouveaux modèles avec une version de l'OS toujours aussi pourrie, ce serait lamentable.
> 
> Mais bon, Apple a osé le faire avec les récents MacPro, donc tout est possible.



qu'est-ce qui va pas mon petit divoli ? y t'a fait quoi le grand méchant félin ?
faut le dire à papa steve pour qu'il le dresse


----------



## Al1 (15 Janvier 2008)

Il y a une rumeur marrante sur macandphoto : Steve annoncera Mac OS X pour PC !

Avouez que personne n'y avait jamais pensé !!! 

Ca pour une bombe ce serait une sacrée bombe !

Et finalement je trouverai ça assez réjouissant ! Ce jour là je m'installe à mon compte comme dépanneur mac !


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai que la vraie bonne nouvelle du jour pour (presque) tout le monde, ce sera cette 10.5.2 qui devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

Al1 a dit:


> Il y a une rumeur marrante sur macandphoto : Steve annoncera Mac OS X pour PC !
> 
> Avouez que personne n'y avait jamais pensé !!!
> 
> ...



tu parles d'un désastre
c'est l'apocalypse si une annonce pareille est faite ce soir

si c'est le cas, je me fais moine et je pars habiter au tibet


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Al1 a dit:


> Il y a une rumeur marrante sur macandphoto : Steve annoncera Mac OS X pour PC !
> 
> Avouez que personne n'y avait jamais pensé !!!
> 
> ...



Cf mon post #24 par exemple


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Il y a quoi comme bon PC, qui pourrait bien faire fonctionner OS X ? 

On en voit plein sur YouTube mais je n'arrive pas à reconnaitre les modèles. :hein:

J'anticipe, hein ! 

En tout cas, si Apple autorise OS X sur PC, il va y avoir beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de nouveaux modèles...


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas. Un bon Mac Pro qui boutterait pas sur XP ?


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Je sais pas. Un bon Mac Pro qui boutterait pas sur XP ?



T'as pas quelque chose de plus performant et de beaucoup moins cher ? 

Ca doit certainement se trouver, coté PC.


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> T'as pas quelque chose de plus performant et de beaucoup moins cher ?
> 
> Ca doit certainement se trouver, coté PC.



... mon Mini qui bouterait pas sur XP ? :rose: :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

malheur à vous si ça arrive :rose:


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir tt le monde, alors impatient, le forum ichat macgeneration est ouvert!


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

héhé c'est parti pour des dizaines de pages de freepost


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Ouais ! En meme temps, 1:48, je vais plutot rentrer me coucher


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Seulement!!!!


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi je dis si on passe pas les 30 pages ce soir, vous êtes indigne de macG!


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis si on passe pas les 30 pages ce soir, vous êtes indigne de macG!



Aller, bon courage ! Et bonne nuit


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

tinquiette a nous 2 on devrais y arriver  

toutoumakmak devrais trainer dans le coin aussi non ?


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Allez, une tour Mac pour remplacer avantageusement les iMac pour ceux qui ne veulent pas d'un tout en un et qui ne peuvent débourser pour un MacPro. 

_:croise les doigts:_


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

en fait tu veux un iBigMini


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Here we go !


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

Plus que 10 minutes j'en peux plus !!!!


----------



## darkelfe (15 Janvier 2008)

bousoir à tous.....

encore 5 min à attendre...

et j'ai deja bu 1 litre de café.....


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Il va y avoir un MB monté sur coussin d'air, si j'ai bien compris... 




darkelfe a dit:


> et j'ai deja bu 1 litre de café.....



Appelle le SAMU... Tu vas mourir. :rateau:


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

4 minutes


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Une excellente nouvelle qui en interessera certains, au macworld sera lancé artlantis 2.0 (pour les architectes) mais pas par steve Jobs bien sur :'(


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

3 Minutes


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> 4 minutes


tiens, je vais en profiter pour nettoyer mon clavier ;-)


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

le compte a rebours et le rafraichissement de la page sur macGé sont morts ?


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

3 minutes (zut, grillé )


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> en fait tu veux un iBigMini



Ouais, c'est un peu ça l'idée!


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Allez, une tour Mac pour remplacer avantageusement les iMac pour ceux qui ne veulent pas d'un tout en un et qui ne peuvent débourser pour un MacPro.
> 
> _:croise les doigts:_



Ce serait bien mais faut pas rêver ....


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui il manque toumak!!!! :rateau:


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

2 minutes


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

un macbook en alu c'est sur !!! après faut arrêter de délirer, des commandes ont passé sur une taille de 13 pouces chez leur fournisseur


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui,

bon comme chaque année on va voir quels sont les sites qui tiennent le coup pendant tout le keynote


----------



## Bones (15 Janvier 2008)

On parie sur la sortie du successeur de Shake ?


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

> La gente canine a été conviée cette année, des chiens renifleurs de matériaux explosifs sont présents.



il y a deja l'idog présent !


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Mince, j'ai oublier de faire les courses !!


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

ça marche chez vous la page keynote de macgé? j'ai plus de rafraichissement automatique ni de compte a rebours....:hein::hein::hein:

gaaaaaaa  patience!!


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Mince, j'ai oublier de faire les courses !!



qque chose me dit qu'elle vot attendre... JE te mail un banane en piece jointe pour te faire patienter:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

1 minute


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

........

j'ai 18h et vous ?


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

guigus31 a dit:


> ça marche chez vous la page keynote de macgé? j'ai plus de rafraichissement automatique ni de compte a rebours....:hein::hein::hein:
> 
> gaaaaaaa  patience!!



ça marche toujours, j'ai rechargé manuellement... par contre j'ai perdu le compte a rebours ...

edit: ben non, maintenant ça marche tout correctement


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

Il est en retard !!


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

*C'est l'heure !*​


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce serait bien mais faut pas rêver ....



Si,si, rêver on peut! L'acheter peut-être pas...


----------



## darkelfe (15 Janvier 2008)

c parti


----------



## arsh2046 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

il n'y aurait pas des webcam par hasard, pour voir en direct?


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai mes cours à coté de moi pdt que steve parle des chiffres pharaonique des ventes de mac et d'ipod


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

cruel dilemne que de choisir entre finir la vaisselle et le ménage ou rester planté ici pendant 2heures....


----------



## Gargue (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon et sinon personne n'a oublié d'acheter ses actions APPLE ?!
A chaque fois, on n'y manque pas ... une petite conférence de presse et hop l'action qui repart vers les sommets.


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

on y va ?


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

Keynote > Il y a du retard dans l'air !  				[15/01/2008 18:02:09] 			
		 			Encore un peu de patience !

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

McAlyster a dit:


> Hey
> 
> Vous aviez vu ça : http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/01/breaking-macboo.html ?
> 
> ...



Superbe, on verra bien si ça ressemble à ça.


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

Alor? Alor?


----------



## BoloG (15 Janvier 2008)

Personne n'aurait un lien vidéo Live par hasard ?


----------



## sedutom (15 Janvier 2008)

D'apres macworld ils attendent steeve jobs avec un air de green day dans la salle


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

a 19h30, des millions de personnnes vont se remettre a bosser d'un seul coup, cela va faire un bon enorme dans la productivité des entreprises


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

où peut on voir en streaming ?


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon sur MacGé il n'y a que la pres, sur MacBid y a rien.

Y a que Mac4Ever qui poste en live ...


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

j'ai peur pour mon compte bancaire


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis le fil sur 7 sites à la fois, histoire de rien manquer... 

On verra quel est le site le plus réactif, ici ou à l'étranger !!:love::love::love:

Par contre grosse déception : j'arrive toujours pas à trouver de cam en live ou léger différé sur le net... C'est nul ! Et les nouvelles technologies bon sang ??


----------



## cens1 (15 Janvier 2008)

J 'ai mon petit coeur qui bat tout fort !!!
allez steve.....un super nanomacmini !!!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Gargue a dit:


> Bon et sinon personne n'a oublié d'acheter ses actions APPLE ?!
> A chaque fois, on n'y manque pas ... une petite conférence de presse et hop l'action qui repart vers les sommets.



Trop chère ces temps-ci malheureusement...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85: yes ya Paul!!!! On va rire!


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tinquiette a nous 2 on devrais y arriver
> 
> toutoumakmak devrais trainer dans le coin aussi non ?



hein, quoi comment où ça ? de qui on parle



xao85 a dit:


> Oui il manque toumak!!!! :rateau:



*JE SUIS LA !* mouahahaha



divoli a dit:


> *C'est l'heure !*​



mouarf' la honte, une minute de retard   

-

bon les gars(es) moi le flood ça m'énerve, alors à tout à l'heure dans le post dédié aux annonces


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est un peu long quand même.


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

yaura-t-il de nouvelles couleurs de chaussettes ipode?


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

cens1 a dit:


> J 'ai mon petit coeur qui bat tout fort !!!
> allez steve.....un super nanomacmini !!!!!!!!



Un macro-macmini dans une belle tour atx!


----------



## dask (15 Janvier 2008)

des tophs : http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

On verra qui a du dit les bonnes rumeurs, et qui a dit n'importe quoi !!!! comme ça ceux qui ont dit n'importe quoi seront catalogué de mauvaises langues .


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> hein, quoi comment où ça ? de qui on parle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dask (15 Janvier 2008)

Des photos : http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

c'est pas humain de nous faire ça!


----------



## Tonio the best (15 Janvier 2008)

Mouarf, pour une fois qu'on peut flooder j'y vais !
Hé, espérons que les serveurs de Macgé tiennent bon ! C'est le moment de mettre des pubs au coup pour mille !
Presque dix minutes de retard, normal... L'année dernière c'était presque une demie heure !


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

bon ben voilà mon 100 ème post juste pour l'arrivée de jobs sur scène...

je craque


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

La question a été posée 3 fois déjà : non pas de webcam, ni de direct, ni de streaming pour l'instant. Mais Apple a promis la vidéo pour dans l'après-midi (donc tard cette nuit pour nous).

Avec celle-là ça fait 4


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

La premiere annonce c'est la plateforme Steam sur OS X!!!!!

Lol...HS


----------



## BoloG (15 Janvier 2008)

Pas de live en streaming ??


----------



## darkelfe (15 Janvier 2008)

du retard... pourkoi... snifff


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Tonio the best a dit:


> Mouarf, pour une fois qu'on peut flooder j'y vais !
> Hé, espérons que les serveurs de Macgé tiennent bon ! C'est le moment de mettre des pubs au coup pour mille !
> Presque dix minutes de retard, normal... L'année dernière c'était presque une demie heure !



On flood pas, on réagit, nuance.


----------



## cens1 (15 Janvier 2008)

steve ton iwatch est en retard !!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

darkelfe a dit:


> du retard... pourkoi... snifff





> Encore un peu de patience ! Il faut dire que 4000 personnes ont fait le déplacement aujourd'hui, le temps d'installer tout ce monde et les festivités peuvent commencer.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de realiser que l'an dernier j'avais suivi cette conf sur PC (la honte) et depuis......


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Tonio the best a dit:


> Mouarf, pour une fois qu'on peut flooder j'y vais !
> Hé, espérons que les serveurs de Macgé tiennent bon !



Chez MacBidouille le serveur est déjà en carafe !


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> hein, quoi comment où ça ? de qui on parle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'en as pris du temps!


----------



## Tonio the best (15 Janvier 2008)

M'en fou je réagis en floodant ! Et toc :-D


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak qui fait croire qu'il est contre le flood.....


----------



## Doug (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est long !!!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Très


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> T'en as pris du temps!



je prenais une douche, mais je viens de penser que je devrai en reprendre une après, à force de cliquer toutes les 1/1000 de seoncde :rateau: 



greggorynque a dit:


> Toumak qui fait croire qu'il est contre le flood.....


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Toumak qui fait croire qu'il est contre le flood.....



Alors que c'est un pro-flood. Il n'a pas arrêté de flooder sur les topics consacrés à Leopard.


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*LE LIVE C'EST ICI : http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008

Bonne visualisation
*


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Yeahh je viens de voir qu'il me reste des bières au frigo ! !


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Analyse des serveurs qui marchent, macG okai, mac4ever okai, macbidouille oulalalalala!!


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Chez MacBidouille le serveur est déjà en carafe !


en même temps c'est macbidon euh pardon macbidouille


----------



## silverkingz design (15 Janvier 2008)

_"Comme vous en avez certainement déjà pris connaissance le site Wired prétend
que le MacBookAir serait incroyablement fin avec une carte mère intégrée
dans la partie moniteur...

Une source vient de nous confirmer cette info mais également d'ajouter qu'un
disque dur de petite taille ainsi que la RAM seraient intégrés dans la
partie moniteur.

Le but recherché étant de pouvoir détacher la partie clavier (comprenant
ports USB, Firewire, ainsi que le DVD-ROM) de la partie moniteur permettant
ainsi d'avoir deux configurations : un tablet mac et un portable plus
conventionnel une fois les deux parties attachées."_

alors? fake ou pas?

http://www.kawageek.fr/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/spec-apple-keynote-macbook-air.gif


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

peut etre une pause iToilette


----------



## cens1 (15 Janvier 2008)

Doug a dit:


> C'est long !!!




oui , mais tu sais ce qu 'on dit : plus c 'est long ; plus c 'est bon !!!


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

c'est qui mark roson ?


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Alors que c'est un pro-flood. Il n'a pas arrêté de flooder sur les topics consacrés à Leopard.



  grilled  :rateau:   



greggorynque a dit:


> Yeahh je viens de voir qu'il me reste des bières au frigo ! !



le mien en est plein, si y'a des amateurs ...


----------



## BoloG (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *LE LIVE C'EST ICI : http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008
> 
> Bonne visualisation
> *



Arf les serveurs sont pleins


----------



## sedutom (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai l'impression que le serveur de macworld est HS aussi il n'y a plus rien depuis 18h09


----------



## yangbin (15 Janvier 2008)

aahhh il est plus de 1 h du mat' chez moi alors vite steevieeeee  montre la machineee!!!!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

fake


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *LE LIVE C'EST ICI : http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008
> 
> Bonne visualisation
> *


----------



## philus (15 Janvier 2008)

Y aurait pas un petit salon ichat pour améliorer la réactivité ?


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

s'il vous plait éviter les posts du même type que silverkingz design
sinon les erveurs vont pas tenir le coup


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

Les macs book air dispo juste apres le keynote??? Bizarre
Mais bon on peut quand meme y croire


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*Pour le stream => http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008

MAis c limité à 1000 connexions, moi je suis connecté !!! lol, je vais voir en direct !!!!
*


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

dask a dit:


> Des photos : http://live.gizmodo.com/



lol j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas essayer de tester les telecommandes universelles


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est parti !


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

tata ça commence !!!
chutt !!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

"Sill no Steve, but Feist&#8217;s 1 2 3 4 is on. And the lights are dimming! Exciting!"


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Ils sont gentils chez Aplle, il nous ont mis un petit *AIR *de musique pour patienter...


----------



## Klakinoumi (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah c'est pas comme si on était impatient hein...p'tain je donnerais cher pour y être.


----------



## Tonio the best (15 Janvier 2008)

Hop les gens ! Première nouvelle ! Les conditions d'iTunes Store ont changé regardez !


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

sedutom a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que le serveur de macworld est HS aussi il n'y a plus rien depuis 18h09



On t'a pas expliqué?

C'est déjà fini! 

Merci d'être passé


----------



## sedutom (15 Janvier 2008)

Steeve jobs entre en scene


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

CA COMMENCE!!!
NOuvelle pub!!! get a mac


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/live-from-macworld-2008-steve-jobs-keynote/
http://live.gizmodo.com/
tiennent le coup
je ne vois pas le compteur sur la page de macgé http://keynote.macg.co/


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

c partie pour la keynote !!!


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

there we go


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

gauthier13 a dit:


> chutt !!



 Hélas...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Gooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca y est, papa est là


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

a mon avis le meilleur http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Quelqu'un voit quelque chose sur cette page web ou on est sensé pouvoir voir le live ??


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> Bon bah c'est pas comme si on était impatient hein...p'tain je donnerais cher pour y être.



1500$ il me semble.


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*Je vois en direct la keynote => http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008 *


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

4 things... iphone, macs, itunes.. ???


edit: mephisto_baal tu craques


----------



## benlau (15 Janvier 2008)

Oh ! j'ai pas trouvé de connexion ..... Elle sera dispo quand en téléchargement ?


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

dask a dit:


> Des photos : http://live.gizmodo.com/





benlau a dit:


> Oh ! j'ai pas trouvé de connexion ..... Elle sera dispo quand en téléchargement ?



ce soir d'après les post precedents


----------



## Cyssou31 (15 Janvier 2008)

Timecapsule = énorme !


----------



## Klakinoumi (15 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> 1500$ il me semble.


ah ouais ça calme


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Macgé Totalement A La Rue! Soyez plus rapides ! si possible !


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

Chut je regarde la keynote...


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

je ne vois pas vraiment ce qu'est timecapsule ? 

Par contre toujours le jean et le col roulé noir !


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

ok 1ere annonce un nouvel airport avec disque dur intégré 500Go et 1 To !!

+1


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Trop de la balle le capsule !


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Full Airport Extreme base station with "server grade" hard drive internal. !!!!! La classe !


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

Apple TV:

2 versions:  500 GB version - $299, 1 TB $499


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

Timecapsule: pas mal, ce n'etait pas attendu!!


----------



## Cyssou31 (15 Janvier 2008)

9:20 am	Now showing recent Mac/PC ad for Time Machine
9:20 am	2 versions: 500 GB version - $299, 1 TB $499
9:19 am	Full Airport Extreme base station with "server grade" hard drive internal.

Si ça comprend l'airport extreme + le DD c'est énorme ^^


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Pourquoi j'ai deja acheté ma borne ?


----------



## Klakinoumi (15 Janvier 2008)

time capsule, p'tetre pour ça que airport était pas possib' avant


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> Chut je regarde la keynote...



comment tu fait ?? moi j'un une video d'attente eternellement.... Il faut s'inscrire ??


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> Macgé Totalement A La Rue! Soyez plus rapides ! si possible !



Mais alors toi ....


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

pratique cette sauvegarde en wifi !


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> Apple TV:
> 
> 2 versions:  500 GB version - $299, 1 TB $499



Elle peut bouffer de la hd maintenant? Euh, j'ai pas vu la new sur l'apple TV... :mouais:


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> Chut je regarde la keynote...



Marche pas ton site, j'ai réussi à me connecter, mais y a un message d'erreur au niveau du player


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi qui voulait justement un dd ext, ça tombe bien!


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> pratique cette sauvegarde en wifi !


c'est clair !!! enfin !


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Et en plus on peut commander dès maintenant... je cours vérifier si apple store est ouvert....
Nan fermé !


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Elle peut bouffer de la hd maintenant?



why not ? en tous cas ca fait pas cher comparé a de disques hd + airport...

excellent aussi la comm d apple sur le sujet, personne n en a parlé !


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

j'arrive pas a voir le live streaming ...


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Enfin la video charge...

Pas mal la capsule et personne ne l'avais vue celle la dans les oracles


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

faites taire *mephisto_baal!!!!!!*


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

IPHONE : 20% des smarts phones aux us... en 1 an !



Maps with location, Webclips, Customize home screen, SMS multiple people


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> Quelqu'un voit quelque chose sur cette page web ou on est sensé pouvoir voir le live ??



MACACHE !
On ne voit rien du tout !


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

bon ben je crois que c'est bon

la chose dans l'air c'est bon
l'iphone
donc y nous reste
3) 10.5.2
4) itunes et vidéo 

et voilà, ho ben ça va


----------



## Klakinoumi (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est un fake sa page de visionnage.


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> IPHONE : 20% des smarts phones aux us... en 1 an !



6 mois stp


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> MACACHE !
> On ne voit rien du tout !



voi rien non plus


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> bon ben je crois que c'est bon
> 
> la chose dans l'air c'est bon
> l'iphone
> ...



::mouais: :hein:


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

franchement coté iphone c'est rien de sensationnel pour le moment
sms multiple, pseudo gps de google
rien de très exitant


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

*But there is one more thing...



*​


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> bon ben je crois que c'est bon
> 
> la chose dans l'air c'est bon
> l'iphone
> ...



Oui ça suffit, faus pas trop en demander non plus!


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008

*Sa marche chez moi ! fallait se connecter tôt à leur server*


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> 6 mois stp



héhé Toumak tu changera jamais toi !!


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

hum  je vais à New York le 29 Janvier  et hop une Time Capsule !


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

là steve montre le map sous l'iphone


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008
> 
> *Sa marche chez moi ! fallait se connecter tôt à leur server*



Moi je n'ai q'une page de pub qui defile en boucle


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> hum  je vais à New York le 29 Janvier  et hop une Time Capsule !




D'ailleurs, à NY, ils ont aussi construit un Time Square pour aller avec.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

et moi le 29 fevrier


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

La page spéciale de MacGé a planté


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> 6 mois stp




juste ! l'empressement, le keynote, tt ca.... :love:


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> hum  je vais à New York le 29 Janvier  et hop une Time Capsule !



sortie en février  

haha dommage


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

crâne Mephisto... Je me suis déconnecté trop tôt... pffff !
:hein:


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008
> 
> *Sa marche chez moi ! fallait se connecter tôt à leur server*




Mais tais-toi donc.... 

Ca sert à rien de mettre la rage à tout ceux qui peuvent pas voir (c'est à dire à peu près tout le monde)


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

Un essai iphone avec google


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> là steve montre le map sous l'iphone



ouais on est au courant  http://www.macrumorslive.com/


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008
> 
> *Sa marche chez moi ! fallait se connecter tôt à leur server*



j'en peux plus de lui !!!


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Et dire que personne avait penser a la capsule spatiale apple :d 

dispo fevrier j' ai cru lire .


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> La page spéciale de MacGé a planté



ça fait un bail... regarde http://www.macrumorslive.com/

sorry pour la repet'


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

yVos: LOOOOLLLL!!1!!


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Jy serais donc pil poil dans les temps


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> crâne Mephisto... Je me suis déconnecté trop tôt... pffff !
> :hein:




amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> sortie en février
> 
> haha dommage


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

mac4ever tient bien et ils sont quasi les premiers sur les infos je trouve


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

toujours pas les mms...


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

Paradise a dit:


> héhé Toumak tu changera jamais toi !!



:rose: 



CERDAN a dit:


>



héhé


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

ok je suis connecté, j'ai eu un peu de son et une image de l'iphone en static... Super High tech tout ça !! Quelle video de M.... !


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> mac4ever tient bien et ils sont quasi les premiers sur les infos je trouve



Oui, ce sont des pro, eux !


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca marche avec un C comme Kamion


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, ce sont des pro, eux !



gorgeous :bebe:


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> sortie en février
> 
> haha dommage



j'y suis jusqu'au 12 février  ça peut peut-être le faire non ?


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> toujours pas les mms...



c'est pourtant pas compliqué


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Arrétez de critiquer notre macG, ils font ce qu'ils peuvent!


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Ca marche avec un C comme Kamion


pouet pouet


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> ok je suis connecté, j'ai eu un peu de son et une image de l'iphone en static... Super High tech tout ça !! Quelle video de M.... !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Pitin mais on y va tous ou quoi ????


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

a quand les vrais nouveautés ^


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

> The software update will be available today as a *free* update to all existing iPhone users


Manquerait plus que le contraire ... 



> 9:35 am	$20 upgrade for existing users


Sans déconner, la mise à jour est payante pour l'ipod touch. Scandaleux!


----------



## elfanor (15 Janvier 2008)

j'aime beaucoup la réflexion de la gente canine!

....


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

yvos a dit:


> c'est pourtant pas compliqué



fallais le dire plus tot


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

ah : 5 applications pour iPod touch&#8230; enfin


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

yvos a dit:


> c'est pourtant pas compliqué


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Nouvelles apps pour itouch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> j'y suis jusqu'au 12 février  ça peut peut-être le faire non ?



tu connais pas Apple ?

février = mars -1


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*ya un autre streaming mais sa marche pas chez moi, il trop tard pour se connecter à mon avis

http://qik.com/video/8851
*


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

ok la video a planté... et tout firefox avec. Heureusement que je peux vite restaurer ma session... allez STEEEEEEVE ! Un mchbook tout léger stp !!! C'est encore Noël !!!:love:


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> ah : 5 applications pour iPod touch enfin



tu m'étonnes Djone

Vente annulée :modo::modo:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

20 $


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Cette update de l'iPhone anéanti encore plus les autres fabricants de mobiles Ils avaient déjà 2 ans de retard ! Au niveau de l'interface ils sont à la rue, les Nokia et consors !


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

QUOI ?????? 20$ l upgrade ??? Ils vont etre contents les acquereurs d ipod touch !!!! au prix du bebe...

edit

putain


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> tu connais pas Apple ?
> 
> février = mars -1



héhé je repars le mars+2


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> mac4ever tient bien et ils sont quasi les premiers sur les infos je trouve



Ouais, mais pour faire des phrases faudra repasser...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> ah : 5 applications pour iPod touch enfin



Pour la modique somme de 20 dollars... :rose: 

A ce prix là, ils se mouchent pas les *******s avec une savonnette... :rateau:


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

20$ la mise à jour ouch ça fait mal


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> ah : 5 applications pour iPod touch enfin




update payante ?! (20$)


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> 20 $


Il se mouche pas avec le coude Steve... 

@+
iota


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

mise à jour payante pour ipod touch 

****ing b&@st"rds


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Payantes, les applications ....


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

macgé fonctionne non? 

Sinon, les appli sur le touch c'est une bonne nouvelle  

edit: quoi c'est payant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clef (15 Janvier 2008)

En effet 20$ la mise à jour ipod touch c'est vraiment l'arnaque...
Heureusement que le mien a deja ça et bien plus. Le Business model d'apple me dégoute de plus en plus...


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

20$... Abusé... Maintenant on payer la mise a jour du firmware des baladeur MP3


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

Nanaki a dit:


> Payantes, les applications ....


Surtout que ces 'nouvelles' applications sont simplement les applications déjà présentes sur l'iPhone ...

vivement que Steve se casse, yen a marre de cette politique de merde.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Vive le *iBill* pour les mises à jour... :mouais:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Home screen enfin !


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> macgé fonctionne non?
> 
> Sinon, les appli sur le touch c'est une bonne nouvelle
> 
> edit: quoi c'est payant !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




ça t'apprendra à faire de chouettes photos, toi!


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca fait lgtps que steve ns avait pas lancer une mise à jour payante...


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

universal, fox, warner, disney paramount...

Ca c'est de la balle !!!!!!!!!!


en gros y aura tout sur l itunes store... manque plus que le retour de nbc et there you gooooooooo


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Il se mouche pas avec le coude Steve...
> 
> @+
> iota



sisi mais avec le tiens


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

la vidéo sur itunes est confirmé
les plus grands sont la, tous !!!!


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*Un autre site en stream ki fonctionne, connectez vous !

http://www.justin.tv/samdownielive

C 'est en bas de page
*


----------



## benjamin (15 Janvier 2008)

On est aussi reparti depuis longtemps et ça a l'air de tenir. C'est pas la même audience non plus. 
Pas mal, tous les studios sur iTunes.


----------



## So6 (15 Janvier 2008)

20$ la màj de l'iPod touch il tourne à quoi iPapy?


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Ok on a droit au grand bal des studios Hollywood... On garde le meilleur pour la fin !! 
(enfin j'espère...) !


----------



## yangbin (15 Janvier 2008)

ahh leopard, iphone, itunes et ??? et ??? j'en peux plus lol 


ici aussi on peut voir (enfin perso jy arrive pas ) :

http://ustream.tv/channel/macworld-2008-live-keynote-stream


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Officialisation de la VOD


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> la vidéo sur itunes est confirmé
> les plus grands sont la, tous !!!!



non, je n'y suis pas


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

cool la location de film enfin :rateau:


----------



## clef (15 Janvier 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> sisi mais avec le tiens



Exact ! lol !


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> tu connais pas Apple ?
> 
> février = mars -1



m***e !!!!!!!  :rose:


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Ca fait lgtps que steve ns avait pas lancer une mise à jour payante...



en quelque sorte le passage du 5G au 5.5G etait une mise a jour payante...


----------



## lordnicolas! (15 Janvier 2008)

20$ la maj du touch !!! (donc 20 je présume) C'est HONTEUX !


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*sur ce site c encore mieux !! on dit merci a ki ?

http://www.justin.tv/macworldexpo*


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2008)

verazano a dit:


> cool la location de film enfin :rateau:



ah ouais, super, hein 

C'est 20 dol' :rateau:

Aller hop hop hop


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *Un autre site en stream ki fonctionne, connectez vous !
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/samdownielive
> 
> ...



Gros plan sur un siège et ça rame....

edit: ca rame un peu moins, là.


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

yes ça marche


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

lordnicolas! a dit:


> 20$ la maj du touch !!! (donc 20 je présume) C'est HONTEUX !



Scandaleux ma bonne dame!   Faut faire une pétition quoi!


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2008)

So6 a dit:


> 20$ la màj de l'iPod touch il tourne à quoi iPapy?



C'est débile..à croire qu'ils veulent qu'on jailbreak aussi le iPod Touch en masse ... n'importe quoi ces 20$


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Màj OS 10.5.2 *payante* !   









Je blague.


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Nanaki a dit:


> Officialisation de la VOD



Apple vient de se faire BLOCKBUSTER


----------



## fpoil (15 Janvier 2008)

cool la location pour les US parce que nous avec les nego sur la chronologie des sorties on peut toujours attendre


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *Un autre site en stream ki fonctionne, connectez vous !
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/samdownielive
> 
> ...


En bas de page et aussi bas de plafond, on voir un siège...  :mouais:


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

films dispo 30 jours apres la sortie dvd.. super on aura Seagal plus vite sur nos écrans.. toutes ces annonces, c'est tuant, ca sera comme pour itunes, que pour le marcher américains
[edit... ah non ... partout]


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

allez maintenant 20$ la location de film


----------



## yangbin (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *Un autre site en stream ki fonctionne, connectez vous !
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/samdownielive
> 
> ...




jconfirme ca marche !!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Je pose une question de ....* mais les locations sont payantes ?


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *sur ce site c encore mieux !! on dit merci a ki ?
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/macworldexpo*


On a le son remarque...


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

le fait que tous les majors soient la est une immense victoire pour apple, il est assez difficle d'imaginer combien cela va secouer le monde des médias, que ce soient les majors du disque qui etaient recalcitrants ou les NBC.
C'est un confortable matelas pour apple que steve vient d'acheter.
avec cet apple tv version 2 c'est tout un eco système qu'apple mets en place, comme elle l'a fait pour la musique.
_(note: je l'avais prédis depuis longtemps)_


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Màj OS 10.5.2 *payante* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Il ma fait trop peur!!!!!! Raaaaaa


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Ouaip le lien au siege marche chez moi aussi


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je pose une question de ....* mais les locations sont payantes ?



films en rayons : $2.99, nouvelles sorties : $3.99


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

yangbin a dit:


> jconfirme ca marche !!



ou pas...


----------



## abccba (15 Janvier 2008)

du coté de l'action... c'est pas génial!!


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Apple Tv : Take 2


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008 ici un voit bien et on entend bien et sa rame pas*


----------



## Bastxxx (15 Janvier 2008)

New Apple TV 2 sans ordi HD


----------



## clef (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> ou pas...



Le mec qui tient la caméra est parti pisser...


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

la barre de metal ne doit pas etre très confortable


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

HD sur Apple TV (enfin !)


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Màj OS 10.5.2 *payante* !



  

t'as de drôles d'idées parfois :mouais:


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

mais quand est ce qu ils mettront l airport dans l'apple TV ? Ca serait pas le + logique ?


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

On se dirige tout droit vers un one more thing avec le macbook air... Ou sinon cette keynote serait TRES décevante !!!!


----------



## smog (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> On se dirige tout droit vers un one more thing avec le macbook air... Ou sinon cette keynote serait TRES décevante !!!!


Oui, je suis d'accord... Ca va faire mal !


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon il manque le truc transcendant de la keynot là !


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

On a deja atteint les 4 news dont ils devaient parler non ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> HD sur Apple TV (enfin !)





Nephou a dit:


> films en rayons : $2.99, nouvelles sorties : $3.99



tiens pour la HD ça sera plus cher : $4.99. (100 titres dispo aujourdhui)


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> ... Ou sinon cette keynote serait TRES décevante !!!!



C'est un pléonasme. 

A chaque fois, c'est comme ça...


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

pas d'augmention d'un moindre giga sur les ipod touch et iPhone pfffff


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> t'as de drôles d'idées parfois :mouais:



Nan il a juste faillit me faire faire un arrêt!


----------



## Doug (15 Janvier 2008)

Non l'Apple TV compte en même temps que l'itunes store ! Donc encore une pour le macbook !!! Il le faut !!!!


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

m'en fout d'iTunes et de l'iPhone, DU MAC QUE DIABLE, De  l'Air !!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Encore pas de mac.....ca dégoute un peu !


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> tiens pour la HD ça sera plus cher : $4.99. (100 titres dispo aujourdhui)



même principe que le aac sans drm, et puis tout le monde n'a pas de tv  hd aussi


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

see what other users who have rented that movie have rented....


putain le genre de truc que personne ne consultera...


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un pléonasme.
> 
> A chaque fois, c'est comme ça...



de quoi ? decevante ??


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon il manque le truc transcendant de la keynot là !



un E non ? c'est pas ça que tu cherchers ?


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est un pléonasme.
> 
> A chaque fois, c'est comme ça...





et oui, et on est tous là comme des c... à la suivre...


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> m'en fout d'iTunes et de l'iPhone, DU MAC QUE DIABLE, De  l'Air !!


+1 
en plus tous ces services AppleTV c'est juste pour les USA non ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> même principe que le aac sans drm, et puis tout le monde n'a pas de tv  hd aussi


cétait pas une critique : juste un constat


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, ben je crois que l'on se rapproche gentiment de la fin. Voilà voilà...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> un E non ? c'est pas ça que tu cherchers ?



Ti ya un R en trop !


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, ben je crois que l'on se rapproche gentiment de la fin. Voilà voilà...



mais non mais non, jusque 8h30 on m'a dit :sleep:


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

On a encore 38 minutes tout de même, on peut en dire des choses pendant ce temsp là !


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, ben je crois que l'on se rapproche gentiment de la fin. Voilà voilà...


Non, il va encore prendre un quart d'heure pour nous annoncer qu'il quitte son poste de CEO d'Apple.
Vu la qualité de la Keynote, on le comprend   

@+
iota


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

de nouveaux ecrans apple display  hd  !!! :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon, ben je crois que l'on se rapproche gentiment de la fin. Voilà voilà...


Non, pourquoi deja maintenant ? 

et la mise a jour des macbook pro, des macbook air  


steve, tu vas pas me faire ca


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben ce qu il y avait dans l'air c'est Time Capsule.

Poooooooon


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Ti ya un R en trop !



mais non c'est fait exprès


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Non, il va encore prendre un quart d'heure pour nous annoncer qu'il quitte son poste de CEO d'Apple.
> Vu la qualité de la Keynote, on le comprend
> 
> @+
> iota


:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## clef (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *http://www.mogulus.com/macworld2008 ici un voit bien et on entend bien et sa rame pas*



Dégage avec ton fake s'il te plaît...


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

THERE IS FORCEMENT ONE MORE THING !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> +1
> en plus tous ces services AppleTV c'est juste pour les USA non ?



De toute façon, avec ce qu'offre les "box" en france l'apple TV ne fera pas un carton...  Après le reste de l'europe et du monde...


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2008)

1h bientôt et on s'est pas encore envoyé en l'air ...:mouais:


----------



## zepticlown (15 Janvier 2008)

euh... apple fait toujours des ordinateur ou pas?


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

apple a définitivement franhi une nouvelle marche, avec cette location de la vidéo, son poids vis a vis des majors du disque va être énorme maintenant. les négociations vont être impossible, je serais les majors du disque, cela serait une très très mauvaise annonce


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

marabouma a dit:


> de nouveaux ecrans apple display  hd  !!! :rateau:


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

je signale qu'il y a 4 sujets et que l'on est qu'aux 3èmes


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Ben non, Apple ne mise que sur l'iPhone et sur iTunes. Les ordinateurs, elle s'en tape.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Non il font des brouettes speciales pour la recolte de spommes


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que Steve est mécontent quon achète pas son apple TV!  Il est en train de ns barber depuis plus de 15mn!


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

Une remarque à l'équipe de MacGé, faudrait débloquer les compteurs pour les coups de boules les jours de keynote, c'est bien plus rigolo  

paske "vous avez distribué ...." blablabla


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

zepticlown a dit:


> euh... apple fait toujours des ordinateur ou pas?


Nan, ils sont spécialisés dans l'élevage de pigeon maintenant ...


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> apple a définitivement franhi une nouvelle marche, avec cette location de la vidéo, son poids vis a vis des majors du disque va être énorme maintenant. les négociations vont être impossible, je serais les majors du disque, cela serait une très très mauvaise annonce




et blockbuster aux us....


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Steeve retourne dans ton Ichiotte si t'as pas de nouvel ordi cette année !! OOOUH ! 
Je croyais qu'Apple faisait des ordi.... 
Il est pas gentil de nous faire languir omme ça, c'est pas humain...


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben non, Apple ne mise que sur l'iPhone et sur iTunes. Les ordinateurs, *elle* s'en tape.



Steve est une femme???    

c'était donc ça qui était dans l'air...


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

oui il déteste les défaites et celle-ci semble en être une !!
ACHETEZ CE TRUC !!


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

En images


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Ah ! Sur Justin TV (qu'on devrait appeler Justin radio à moitié brouillée), j'entends du Linkin Park... Trop ravi d'avoir attendu pour cet extrait...:rateau:


----------



## abccba (15 Janvier 2008)

l'action ne décolle pas de 171$


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Une remarque à l'équipe de MacGé, faudrait débloquer les compteurs pour les coups de boules les jours de keynote, c'est bien plus rigolo
> 
> paske "vous avez distribué ...." blablabla




Je vote pour!


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

En attendant la vidéo de la keynote


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> En images




mon dieu que c'est moche... apres l interface des nouveau ipod, classic et nano, on touche encore le fond...


----------



## CBi (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> On se dirige tout droit vers un one more thing avec le macbook air... Ou sinon cette keynote serait TRES décevante !!!!



Oui, d'autant plus qu'ici à Séoul il est 3 heures du mat ! :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Vous avez remarqué  (pour ceux qui regardent justin.tv), que le gars assis juste à côté de la caméra, n'arrête pas de gémir des petits "sweet !" "so cool!" :love:


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon il manque le truc transcendant de la keynot là !



QUOI !?
Voir Die Hard 4 en HD, ce n'est pas transcendant ??
Y'en a j'vous jure !! :rateau:


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

un peu de patience il va tout nous balancer d'un coup en deux minutes c'est tout .. moi j'y crois


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon ben, faudras bientôt que tout le monde passe à la fibre, sinon, ça va pas être possible tout ces gros DL...

Surtout ceux avec des quotas... :mouais:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Une remarque à l'équipe de MacGé, faudrait débloquer les compteurs pour les coups de boules les jours de keynote, c'est bien plus rigolo
> 
> paske "vous avez distribué ...." blablabla



Ou, vous ne devriez donner des points à d'autres avant d'en redooner à .....  :sleep:


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

L'air, c'est ce qu'ils ont prévu pour les mac? C'est a dire rien ???


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

Gardons espoir ce n'est pas encore fini !
Mais bon...


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Nanaki a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué  (pour ceux qui regardent justin.tv), que le gars assis juste à côté de la caméra, n'arrête pas de gémir des petits "sweet !" "so cool!" :love:


Ouais c'est la méthode Coué, histoire de se persuader que ce Keynote est transcendant !


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

*ONE MORE THING BON SANG !!!!   *


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> Steeve retourne dans ton Ichiotte si t'as pas de nouvel ordi cette année !! OOOUH !
> Je croyais qu'Apple faisait des ordi....
> Il est pas gentil de nous faire languir omme ça, c'est pas humain...



 mon dieu, mais tu ne comprends pas qu'apple a dit que le mac serait un hub multimedia, musique, photo, vidéo, films.

et les gens qui ne comprennent rien aux ordinateurs mais qui aiment regarder des films a la maison, et qui ont déjà un ipod, que vont ils acheter comme ordinateur le jour ou ils doivent s'en équiper ?


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

Allez .... renouvellement de la gamme portable d'Apple....
Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzeeeee


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

pffff il va encore nous bourrer l'mou pendant longtemps avec son iTV ??


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, Billou débarque quand pour venir nous faire ses adieux ?? 

:love:


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Jallais justement demander si quelquun surveillait appl! Ben c'est pas un apple TV 2 quil va revenir à 200$!


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Roooon Pchiiii


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

la moitié du keynote sur apple tv et itunes, si pas de new macbook, steve va se faire killer et apple avec


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> pffff il va encore nous bourrer l'mou pendant longtemps avec son iTV ??



A mon avis il est persuader que son morceau de plastique est génial...


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

krigepouh a dit:


> Roooon Pchiiii


+1:sleep:


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

http://www.justin.tv/macworldexpo ha la cam a bouger j'y croyais .. Ben non toujours le fauteuil..


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

mybook air enfin !!!!


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca s'éternise sur apple tv...


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Jallais justement demander si quelquun surveillait appl! Ben c'est pas un apple TV 2 quil va revenir à 200$!



tu en perds ton français cher xao ?


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

"On peut créer des économiseurs d'récran avec les galeries de .Mac... "


MAIS QU EST CE QUE C EST QUE CES ANNONCES DE M....?????????


The new Apple TV is a free software update.
encore heureux....


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

non 2 moitiés de fauteuil maintenant !!!
Faut dire y'a rien a voir... (circulez)


----------



## So6 (15 Janvier 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> A mon avis il est persuader que son morceau de plastique est génial...



lol


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai enfin compris le slogan d'Apple: la keynote c'est que du vent ...


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

.mac ce n'est pas non plus tout ce qu'est un mac c'est d'abord UN ORDI !!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Attend, c'est de l'alu !


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

steve est devenu accroc du apple tv


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

La mise à jour apple TV est gratuite, encore heureux vu le nbr qu'ils st à en avoir un!  Mouille pas trop sa chemise Mr Steve!


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

bdm de bdm....


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> la moitié du keynote sur apple tv et itunes, si pas de new macbook, steve va se faire killer et apple avec



et l'an dernier avec l'iphone ? 
oh les enfants arrêtez de râler


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Apparemment ya un décalage entre le son et les dépêches...


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

"La mise à jour apple TV est gratuite, encore heureux vu le nbr qu'ils st à en avoir un!  Mouille pas trop sa chemise Mr Steve!"


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

marabouma a dit:


> http://www.justin.tv/macworldexpo ha la cam a bouger j'y croyais .. Ben non toujours le fauteuil..


tu a pas entendu ? le mec a dit "it's not working" il doit être surveillé par des vigiles en fait :s


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est maintenant que le VRAI keynote va commencer .... Je le sens !!


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

c'est vraiment très décevant pour l'instant... c'est que du vent, voir de l'air.....


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> bdm de bdm....



??


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

Silence et assis les Nioubes. On entend rien...


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

10 fois qu'il répète la même chose Steevy !! :mouais:


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

peut etre yen a dans la salle ki devrait partir si pas d'anonce de nouvelle machines...


----------



## ma2 (15 Janvier 2008)

On attend trop de lui peu être ???
une truc nouveau quoi !


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Ah non 556 fois qu'il répète Apple Tiviii !


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> La mise à jour apple TV est gratuite, encore heureux vu le nbr qu'ils st à en avoir un!  Mouille pas trop sa chemise Mr Steve!




Il financera ce manque à gagner et la baisse de prix avec les 20$ de utilisateurs diPod Touch


----------



## So6 (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu a pas entendu ? le mec a dit "it's not working" il doit être surveillé par des vigiles en fait :s



J'aimerais bien un tabassage en règle devant des milliers de téléspectateurs


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Maintenant on remercie et on s'en va ?? NONONONNONONONONONONON !!!


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

20th Century Fox was the first studio to sign up for movie rentals. Jim Gianopulos, Chairman and CEO of Fox is taking the stage


bon moi je vais me preparer une tarte carottes-jambon.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Yeahhh Sweeeet (c'est un fanboy de l'apple TV qui prend la video )


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*On s'est avoir !*


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> ??



Il en perd ses mots...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Dites jai envie quon parle de mac, ça vous dit?!


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *On s'est avoir !*


??
 :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *On s'est avoir !*



et en francais ??


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*apparement  c mort pour les nouveaus matos, il va pa annoncer sa en fin de keynote comme sa !!! on repars déçu ce soir.*


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Cool l'Apple TV 2 est une mise à jour gratuite.

En même temps, de ce côté là du monde, le temps que la VOD arrive jusqu'à nous... Il a dit "dans l'année", j'espère que ce ne sera pas que des films en anglais !


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca yé il va accoucher !!


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

impressionant le décalage il vient seulement de dire les 299 $ (depuis 19:01 sur mac4ever !! )


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

non, ca me déprime.


----------



## ma2 (15 Janvier 2008)

et l'action qui se casse la gueule !


----------



## pomme85 (15 Janvier 2008)

:sleep:


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

je propose que macgeneration se mette au gout du jour ; en se nomant itvgeneration


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Oh ! Put....1 il revient à nouveau sur les films.....
bdm de bdm... 

C     O     M     P    U    T    E     R      !!!!!!!!

DO YOU REMEMBER THAT WORD    ?????


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> peut etre yen a dans la salle ki devrait partir si pas d'anonce de nouvelle machines...



Tu peux faire la même mais en français s'il te plaît ?


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

si au moins le dirlo nous racontait ses dernières vacances d'été... ca donnerait un peu de piquant à la keynote


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *On s'est avoir !*




ouais c'est clair, remboursez


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

Nanaki a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué  (pour ceux qui regardent justin.tv), que le gars assis juste à côté de la caméra, n'arrête pas de gémir des petits "sweet !" "so cool!" :love:



c'est à cause dans l'iGode


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Ohhh on a vu la tête du vigile et il a encore demandé si la caméra fonctionnais... On aura donc jamais l'image jepense :'(


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

p*tain l'action apple qui descend qui descend qui descend ....


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> bdm de bdm...


ah toi aussi ?? ;-))


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

Encore une Keynote décevant...ça devient une habitude


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

Ils ne deevraient meme pas applaudir les gens !!


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

ça y est on a l'image... !


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Le seule chose qui miteresse c'est son wifi sauvegarde machin truc!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicolas Sarkozy et Carla Bruni arrivent sur scène. Ils sont entourés de Christian Clavier, Enrico Macias, et Jean-Marie Bigard. Ils vont interpréter la Bonne du curé.

Magistral cette Keynote.


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Tu peux faire la même mais en français s'il te plaît ?


  +    1


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

guigus31 a dit:


> ouais c'est clair, remboursez



Pour les mecs qui ont payé (cher!)pour être là-bas, je dirais que oui.


----------



## ordibest (15 Janvier 2008)

Keynote apple 2008 live sur mon serveur perso : http://www.lusco.fr/apple

Mise à jour en continue...
C'est une retransmission des informations de macbidouille.com


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Nicolas Sarkozy et Carla Bruni arrivent sur scène. Ils sont entourés de Christian Clavier, Enrico Macias, et Jean-Marie Bigard.
> 
> Magistral cette Keynote.



+1


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pour les mecs qui ont payé (cher!)pour être là-bas, je dirais que oui.



ba c'est pour ça que la MaJ coute 20$


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Au fait on en est qu'à 22 pages! ​


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Nicolas Sarkozy et Carla Bruni arrivent sur scène. Ils sont entourés de Christian Clavier, Enrico Macias, et Jean-Marie Bigard. Ils vont interpréter la Bonne du curé.
> 
> Magistral cette Keynote.



mais non mais non, voici le one more thing :

nouveau fond d'écran pour votre mac ou apple tv : un certain supermoquette en string dansant avec un poteau


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

On se fait chier Steve ...


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

j'ai l'impression que le 4emes sujet sera le one more thing ^


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Blue ray


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

Mais il va nous le presenter son bébé ou pas??


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> mais non mais non, voici le one more thing :
> 
> nouveau fond d'écran pour votre mac ou apple tv : un certain supermoquette en string dansant avec un poteau



Pour 4$


----------



## fwedo (15 Janvier 2008)

pfff le pétard mouillé....

meme pas une baisse de prix de l'iphone...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est bon, il passe au 4ème point :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> ba c'est pour ça que la MaJ coute 20$



Pas con!


----------



## abccba (15 Janvier 2008)

macbook air!!!!


----------



## dask (15 Janvier 2008)

Mac Book Air Yes !!!!!


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Il cause du blue ray, j'entrevoie du mac!


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

bon allez un one more thing avec le nouveau macbook. faites semblant d'être étonnés.


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

ma2 a dit:


> et l'action qui se casse la gueule !


Tant mieux, ya que ça que comprends Steve ...


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

D'après Mac4ever, on est à 1h de keynote, donc il resterait 1 ou 1h30... Je croyais que ça durait 1h30, pas 2h 30 ??!


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca arrive !!!


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

There something in the air !!!!!!!!
Say hello to MacBook Air


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2008)

Macbook air!!!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Au fait on en est qu'à 22 pages! ​



J'en ai que 11 car j'ai mis l'affichage 30 posts par page


----------



## Bastxxx (15 Janvier 2008)

Han, mais faut arrêter d'être aigri comme ça...
La parodie de l'affiche iPod avec Homer Simpson est très sympa.


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

alors heureux ?


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> p*tain l'action apple qui descend qui descend qui descend ....




Faut encore attendre un peu, avant d'en racheter un maximum


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

MACBOOK AIR oouh punaize


----------



## BoloG (15 Janvier 2008)

As you know, Apple makes the best notebooks in the industry. Today, we are introducing a third kind of notebook. It's called the MacBook Air


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Il cause du blue ray, j'entrevoie du mac!



genial, un blue ray dans le macbook qui n'affiche même pas le full HD ?? on s'éloigne au contraire :'( :'(


Siiii ca y est ! !


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

ca Y'est!!!!!!! MACBOOK AIR


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

selon mac4ever il reste 1h a 1h30 de conference a priori. Ca laisse peutetre de la place a pas mal de choses ^^


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

le voila le macbook air !


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Yeah le macbook air, que le store ouvre je commande direct :d


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Macbookair !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niko34 (15 Janvier 2008)

Enfin, j'ai failli partir


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

MACBOOK AIR  !!!!


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2008)

A vos carte bleues


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

0,8 inch to ???


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

le cours baisse, achetez des actions avant le one more thing   (j'espère que j'ai raison, sinon ça vroudra dire que cette keynote est vraiment pourie)


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis un devin, voilà du mac! :rateau:


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*enfin le macbook air !!!! *


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

macbook air !


----------



## verazano (15 Janvier 2008)

allez steve crache le morceaux!!!!!


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

Enfin...


----------



## tamino (15 Janvier 2008)

Ahhh eh ben le voilà le tout petit!


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> A vos carte bleues



Le mouette je t'avais dit daller la cacher! roooo!


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

Yes !!!


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

Il reste aussi un "One more thing ......" MAJ 10.5.2 ??


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

On se fait plus chier steve !!


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'en ai que 11 car j'ai mis l'affichage 30 posts par page



tu veux dire 40 ? car moi c'est 22 pages avec40 posts / page


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Here it is !


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2008)

que dire.... *YES!!!*


----------



## ma2 (15 Janvier 2008)

la photo!!!! la photo!!!


----------



## figaro (15 Janvier 2008)

JE VEUX LE VOIR !!!! Le cas avait l'air ravi.

Thiner than a business card ????


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

Oh mon dieu...


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

tout redevient enfin interressant !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon marché de niche en fait l'ultraportable est grand mais plat et leger et coute la peau du cul :'(

et il est suer moche on dirais


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Mon compte banquaire vient de me dire qui fermait! :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

*« le powerbook titanium »
*
_non ?_ :d


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> D'après Mac4ever, on est à 1h de keynote, donc il resterait 1 ou 1h30... Je croyais que ça durait 1h30, pas 2h 30 ??!



Ouais un Mac4Ever Air ça serait bien aussi...


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

PUTAIN IL RESSEMBLE carrement a un sony de profil......

okay je me suis trompé, il montrait un sony


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Rhâ MacBook AIr ! Des photos, des photos !

MDR j'ai laissé ma poële sur le feu, y'a plus de fond !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

il est moqueur 



vian a dit:


> le one more thing sera un macbook terre.


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

Le mec est ravi apparament


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*Punaise il est trop moche le macbook air !!! on s'y attendai mieux en design*


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai cru que le TZ était le macbook air !!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Il est ou le disque dur, le clavier!


----------



## twinworld (15 Janvier 2008)

mirde... l'écran.. rho.. zauraient pu faire un 14 au moins


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Comme il est moche ...


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Faut encore attendre un peu, avant d'en racheter un maximum



trop tard, l'action va remonter maintenant


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

Il était temps...Faites pêter les spécifications techniques et je faais chauffer ma carte bleue


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

multi touch !


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

excellent !!!! Il a l'air de déchirer


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

Moins de 20 millimètres


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Mon dieu les dimensions !!!
multi touch , led, isight, mazette


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Il est minuscule!!!!


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi j'aime bien :rateau:


----------



## figaro (15 Janvier 2008)

La Vache !


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca ne risquera pas d&#8217;être un peu fragile un truc si plat&#8230; Faudras pas poser ses fesses dessus pas inadvertance. :rateau:


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

1pouce = 2.54 cm


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Moins de 2 millimètres



je te parie que c'est la plaque d'alu du clavier


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

Multi-touch trackpad !! enfin


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai pas vu vraiment sur ta photo....


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

multi touch , putain c'est finit jarrete là les enfants! jvais me pendre!


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

Mais comment ils arrivés a sa !!!!


----------



## pomme85 (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## clef (15 Janvier 2008)

Quelqu'un a-t-il 2000 euros ?...


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

Par contre j&#8217;aime pas trop la pochette « courrier interne » livrée avec


----------



## ma2 (15 Janvier 2008)

Encore un gadget !!! a la mode !!! c'est ca mac ???


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

19:16
- 1,8" pour le disque dur
- 80GB ou 64GO flash
- Core2Duo 1,6/1,8GHz 

19:15
- c'est comme sur l'iPhone, le trackpad permet de mettre 2 doigts pour zoomer et faire pivoter les photos 

19:14
Il dispose :
- Trackpad multi-touch
- Ecran LED
- iSight intégrée


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Il est entre macbook et macbook pro, donc mois de 1800 euro.

il est sublime je le veux lol


----------



## Tiey (15 Janvier 2008)

c'est ou les images ???


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

oua!!!!!
Vite le prix


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

Il va couter assez cher je previens


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

J'avoue ca ca me tente :'(

Mais bon trop trop cher et les macbook vont bcp perdre de valeur en occase tout le monde va vouloir vendre le sien


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2008)

_nouvelle puce Intel 60% plus petite! 
_


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Je pensais à un macboopro nano avec carte graphique.....


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2008)

je dis 1699$ et 1899$ la seconde config


----------



## figaro (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est clair que je table vers les 2000 au moins


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Mr mes ports usb je les branche ou???


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

Quelle autonomie ???


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

nycko22 a dit:


> Il va couter assez cher je previens


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> je dis 1799$


 je suis d'accord avec sa !! vu la technologie !


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

et compter l apple care en + parce que là, la fragilité....


----------



## philus (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est que vous allez arrêter de ronchonner...


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi j'attend l'autonomie car la batterie est pas bien grosse....

Et puis l'utilité du 2,8Ghz sur un notezbook franchement..... 2Ghz et 100$ de moins seraient bienvenus...
*
UN SEUL USB ! ! !:'(*


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

1000  biensur c'est de l'entrée de gamme
^^


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Mortel ! Même dans mes rêves les plus fous je n'avais pas vu ça :






Aucun compromis, ni sur le design, ni sur la technique !

LE portable à avoir !


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Il est entre macbook et macbook pro, donc mois de 1800 euro.
> 
> il est sublime je le veux lol



   tu rêve je crois :bebe:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Comme il est fin !!!


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Dîtes moi l'air s'évacue par ou?


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

figaro a dit:


> C'est clair que je table vers les 2000 au moins


Sublime certes, mais ca va être dur à digérer, pas d'ethernet, de DVD etc.


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

philus a dit:


> C'est que vous allez arrêter de ronchonner...



nan


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique... mais trop fragile, je le sent bien


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

1 seul usb


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

euh  je vends mon Powerbook 12" 1,33 Ghz  si quelqu'un est intéressé merci de me contacter par MP


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> tu rêve je crois :bebe:



Je crois aussi :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

un port USB 2.0 port, ou va le monde ?


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Allez  1800 !


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> euh &#8230; je vends mon Powerbook 12" 1,33 Ghz &#8230; si quelqu'un est intéressé merci de me contacter par MP



combien ?


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

nycko22 a dit:


> 1 seul usb


A mon avis le principe, c'est d'oublier les fils là ... (802.11n + Bluetooth 2.1/EDR)


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> euh  je vends mon Powerbook 12" 1,33 Ghz  si quelqu'un est intéressé merci de me contacter par MP


----------



## cyp (15 Janvier 2008)

impossible de changer la ram soit même j'imagine.


----------



## philus (15 Janvier 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> nan



Effectivement...


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

silos a dit:


> Quelle autonomie ???


n'attends pas l'automie, râle maintenant, ça va te soulager 

5 heures


----------



## pomme85 (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

cyp a dit:


> impossible de changer la ram soit même j'imagine.


m'étonne 
remarque 2Go c'est déjà bien hein surtout pour 1800 dollars


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Par contre pas de firewire c'est dommage


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> un port USB 2.0 port, ou va le monde ?



Pas facile hein d'avoir 10 ans d'avance sur tout le monde en permanence :love:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Superdrive accessory is available for $99  ( c'est un poil chère )


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

Yakamya a dit:


> combien ?



bah  j'attends de savoir le prix du machinAir avant de me prononcer


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

C est un macbook light en sortie

5 heures d' autonomie wahouu


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

5h de batterie

avec airport on


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

5 heures d'autonomie annoncés

Et il reste le one more thing ....


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> n'attends pas l'automie, râle maintenant, ça va te soulager
> 
> 5 heures




et 99$ le superdrive « à part »


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

5h autonomie

edit :


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

Heu par contre, pas de lecteur externe par défaut ?!
quelqu'un m'explique comment on réinstall macosx ?  ...


----------



## niko34 (15 Janvier 2008)

5 heures de batterie, pas mal du tout

EDIT : lol , ça va trop vite ici


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

1700 $


----------



## pomme85 (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon je voudrais savoir le prix, je vous en donne 300 , et encore je suis généreux!


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

combien d'autonomie?


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

2go de base, ca va faire mal

+ SSD 64Go !!!


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

One More Thing Track Pad Multitouch Utilisable Sur Tous Les Macs ? ? ? ? :d :d


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

2GO de RAM
1799$

La messe est dite !


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

$1799 la conversion en euro va faire mal ...


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Heu par contre, pas de lecteur externe par défaut ?!
> quelqu'un m'explique comment on réinstall macosx ?  ...



LOL MAIS OUI 
IL A RAISON COMMEN ON FAIT???


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

Le firewire consomme trop
L'absence de DVD driver interne c'est peut etre mieux (ou sinon tu achette un MB). Ils prevoient p-e de creer un BD driver externe !!!!!!!


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Heu par contre, pas de lecteur externe par défaut ?!
> quelqu'un m'explique comment on réinstall macosx ?  ...




Il sera livré préinstallé, comme d&#8217;hab et il pourra &#8220;emprunter&#8221; les lecteurs d&#8217;autres mac présents dans le coin (sur réseau je pense).


----------



## samoussa (15 Janvier 2008)

1799$/ je suis un devin  !!


----------



## tarabeich (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> Heu par contre, pas de lecteur externe par défaut ?!
> quelqu'un m'explique comment on réinstall macosx ?  ...




		 		Un lecteur SuperDrive externe sera vendu en option au prix de 99 $.
		Autonomie : 5 heures 










sur le fil macge


----------



## cyp (15 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> $1799 la conversion en euro va faire mal ...



quelle conversion ? faut juste changer le $ par un .


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

5h d'autonomie : comme d'habitude ça ne sera jamais atteint. 3h max


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Il sera livré préinstallé, comme dhab et il pourra emprunter les lecteurs dautres mac présents dans le coin (sur réseau je pense).



Ca veut dire qu'un nouveau client ne pourra pas restaurer son Mac si il a pas d'autre machine. C'est moyen quand même ...

Mais a enfin le premier VRAI portable.


----------



## Yakamya (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Il sera livré préinstallé, comme d&#8217;hab et il pourra &#8220;emprunter&#8221; les lecteurs d&#8217;autres mac présents dans le coin (sur réseau je pense).



en wifi du coup car pas d'ethernet non plus ??


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Et ho 

 je tiens 4h30 avec mon macbook facile quand même


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

et le one more thing alors


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Et quelle messe!


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca passe, mais je m'attendais à mieux vu combien prend la place de la batterie dans le macbook air !!


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

1799 dollars soit 1300 euros mais chez apple des dollars c des euros !!!! donc a mon avis c 1700 euros


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Yeal Nahim chante


----------



## figaro (15 Janvier 2008)

bon j'avais vu un peu trop haut pour le prix  (200 de moins)

J'aimerai voir la tête de la concurrence


----------



## ma2 (15 Janvier 2008)

un gadget je vous dis, de la frime et rien dans le ventre.


----------



## tarabeich (15 Janvier 2008)

cyp a dit:


> quelle conversion ? faut juste changer le $ par un .






Tu vas aux US et 1=1,4$


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Janvier 2008)

silos a dit:


> 5h d'autonomie : comme d'habitude ça ne sera jamais atteint. 3h max



mouais, mon macbook pro était annoncé pour 3h30 et il tient pile poil 3h30, je ne crois pas que tu puisses affirmer ça comme ça...
cela dit c'est de la MMerde, y'a pas de percolateur pour le café...


----------



## thenetweb (15 Janvier 2008)

ya pas un site ou l on peu suivre la Keynote en direct ou différé en vidéo ?


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Le MacBook Air sans lecteur et la location qui arrive sur iTunes. Ok tout se tient, on comprend maintenant mieux le début de l keynote.


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

tiens&#8230; clin d&#8217;&#339;il à Greenpeace (bilan &#8220;écologique&#8221


----------



## fable (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca le fait carrément le MacBook Air !!!


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

Je ne comprends pas l'intéret de faire toujours de plus en plus fin. Car pour moi, et ce n'est que mon avis, plus c'est fin, plus cela se casse facilement.
Après on aura droit à une floppée de posts sur le forum au sujet de problême de décollement de plastique, etc...

Pour un appareil transportable, il faut un minimum de robustesse, là, j'ai des doutes.
Un 12 ou un 11" légèrement plus fin au aussi fin que le macbook m'aurait suffit.

enfin, my 2 cts only !


----------



## globeman (15 Janvier 2008)

macbook pro en one more thing???


----------



## guigus31 (15 Janvier 2008)

ayé on dépasse les 30 pages...


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Mouaip, si le taux de change est si bon j'en rammenrais bien un des states si je trouve les sous...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon maintenant le one more thing!


----------



## figaro (15 Janvier 2008)

thenetweb a dit:


> ya pas un site ou l on peu suivre la Keynote en direct ou différé en vidéo ?



http://www.justin.tv/macworldexpo


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Arf et on verra la premiere review


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> tiens clin dil à Greenpeace (bilan écologique)


oui carrément, mais après tout c'est une bonne chose


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est finit, ben les nouveaux macbook pro c'est pas aujourd'hui!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

One More Thing: un MacBook Pro en plomb, avec un écran de 6 mètres de diagonale!  127 kg sans la batterie!

L'hallu totale!


----------



## cyp (15 Janvier 2008)

tarabeich a dit:


> Tu vas aux US et 1=1,4$



oui, mais Apple, c'est pas les usa justement


----------



## Choan (15 Janvier 2008)

Où sont les vrai mAc .
Pas de MBP en vue ...


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

Et la bourse ???


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

Raaaaaaaaaa terrible le Macbook Air. :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Paradise (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> One More Thing: un MacBook Pro en plomb!  127 kg sans la batterie!



ou mais 5h50 de batterie héééé


----------



## infinitesea (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, que pensez-vous du MacBook Air?


----------



## Nanaki (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est fini, justin.tv cesse d'émettre.


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

c&#8217;est l&#8217;heure de la plage musicale


----------



## thg (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, il reste encore la fin du keynote... mais j'attendais tellement autre chose que des gadgets de geeks - une mini-tour entre le iMac et le MacPro - pour reswitcher... ben à part du stop video en ligne et un portable de gonzesses sans lecteur optique et 1 seul port USB, ...boaf


----------



## jbc2401 (15 Janvier 2008)

Je predis un sacré flop avec ce macbook air. Le prix est franchement exagéré. Du coup je garde mon macbook et prend un eeepc qui lui ne coute que 300 Euros. Faut pas deconner. Et puis a quand un mac de bureau normal sur lequel on pourrait simplement changer sa carte vidéo. Heureusement pour apple la concurence est aussi a la ramasse ....


----------



## gauthier13 (15 Janvier 2008)

AUcune info sur les sites apple et apple storeS ferméS !:rateau:

CA Y EST MISE A JOUR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

c'est officiellement terminée ?


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)




----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

> Merci à tous de nous avoir suivis sur Mac4Ever ! Vous n'avez jamais été aussi nombreux, mais tout semble avoir tenu le coup durant la keynote.



Ouarf. 

Désolé.


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Et la bourse ???



ca remonte doucement


----------



## vian (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon on a l'air proches de la fin, on va féliciter MacGé pour l'actualisation de sa page tant louée qui ne marchait pas, on s'est encore connecté à des sites américains, dommage ! Sinon bon moment !


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Janvier 2008)

tarabeich a dit:


> Tu vas aux US et 1=1,4$



ouais, ouais, et une billet d'avion gratuit, sans kérosène consommé inutilement, tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Le prix et le peu de sortie me font hesiter pour ce macbook ...
un eee 7" fais la meme chose, mais a 299 dollar


----------



## krigepouh (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Raaaaaaaaaa terrible le Macbook Air. :love: :love: :love: :love:


Alors On va craquer ?


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> cest lheure de la plage musicale



J'espère que ce n'est pas fini, encore un one more thing !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

JE suis mitigé, car en fait, l'unique port usb, la batterie en baisse et le SSD obligatoire sont pour moi le frein enorme a ce produit... Enfin bon :'( je bave quand même)


----------



## Dadaz (15 Janvier 2008)

jbc2401 a dit:


> Je predis un sacré flop avec ce macbook air. Le prix est franchement exagéré. Du coup je garde mon macbook et prend un eeepc qui lui ne coute que 300 Euros. Faut pas deconner. Et puis a quand un mac de bureau normal sur lequel on pourrait simplement changer sa carte vidéo. Heureusement pour apple la concurence est aussi a la ramasse ....




Prédis, prédis. 

Je prédis l'inverse.


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Raaaaaaaaaa terrible le Macbook Air. :love: :love: :love: :love:



une seule question persiste.... tiendras tu ??


----------



## Tiey (15 Janvier 2008)

Et toujours pas d'écran ....


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

vian a dit:


> Bon on a l'air proches de la fin, on va féliciter MacGé pour l'actualisation de sa page tant louée qui ne marchait pas, on s'est encore connecté à des sites américains, dommage ! Sinon bon moment !



aucun problème de mon coté


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

une petite visite ?


----------



## mephisto_baal (15 Janvier 2008)

*au fait la page est dispo : http://www.apple.com/macbookair:up::up::up:*


----------



## thenetweb (15 Janvier 2008)

figaro a dit:


> http://www.justin.tv/macworldexpo



arf ca me met not broacasting


----------



## mog (15 Janvier 2008)

jbc2401 a dit:


> Je predis un sacré flop avec ce macbook air. Le prix est franchement exagéré. Du coup je garde mon macbook et prend un eeepc qui lui ne coute que 300 Euros. Faut pas deconner. Et puis a quand un mac de bureau normal sur lequel on pourrait simplement changer sa carte vidéo. Heureusement pour apple la concurence est aussi a la ramasse ....



Heu.. tu bases sur quoi ta comparaison de prix alors ? 

Bref.. commentaire de frustré.


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Raaaaaaaaaa terrible le Macbook Air. :love: :love: :love: :love:




Oui superbe. Ma carte va chauffer.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

+1


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> mouais, mon macbook pro était annoncé pour 3h30 et il tient pile poil 3h30, je ne crois pas que tu puisses affirmer ça comme ça...
> cela dit c'est de la MMerde, y'a pas de percolateur pour le café...



Vérifie avant de dire n'importe quoi : MBP 17" = 5H45mn   et MBP 15" = 6H00


Batterie et alimentation
MacBook Pro 15 pouces
Batterie lithium polymère 60 watts/heure (avec indicateurs de charge lumineux intégrés) fournissant jusqu'à 6 heures d'autonomie1
MacBook Pro 17 pouces
Batterie lithium polymère 68 watts/heure (avec indicateurs de charge lumineux intégrés) fournissant jusqu'à 5,75 heures d'autonomie1


----------



## fl0rent (15 Janvier 2008)

mephisto_baal a dit:


> *au fait la page est dispo : http://www.apple.com/macbookair:up::up::up:*


il y a meme la pub http://www.apple.com/macbookair/#ad
:love:


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille dire n'importe quoi ?

je pense que tu devrais vérifier avant de dire n'importe quoi plutôt&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Le prix et le peu de sortie me font hesiter pour ce macbook ...
> un eee 7" fais la meme chose, mais a 299 dollar



Compare juste les écrans (7" 800 * 600 et LED 13,3" 1280*800), la capacité du disque...

y en a vraiment


----------



## kaul128 (15 Janvier 2008)

il y a 2 mise à jour .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

la vidéo sur le site est quand même sacrement bluffant  
Il est vraiment ultra fin


----------



## super_bretzel (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai jamais depassé 4 heure avec mon MBP 15" ......


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> J'espère que ce n'est pas fini, encore un one more thing !



ben si : le site apple est à jour désormais

http://www.apple.com/macbookair/#ad


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

one more thing please, come on ! gimme one little more thing


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2008)

jbc2401 a dit:


> Je predis un sacré flop avec ce macbook air. Le prix est franchement exagéré. Du coup je garde mon macbook et prend un eeepc qui lui ne coute que 300 Euros. Faut pas deconner. Et puis a quand un mac de bureau normal sur lequel on pourrait simplement changer sa carte vidéo. Heureusement pour apple la concurence est aussi a la ramasse ....



On en reparlera l'année prochaine..
Moi je prédis plutôt un grand succès


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

Apple Store Ouvert


----------



## tamino (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> aucun problème de mon coté



Moi de même. Bravo MacG!


----------



## poiro (15 Janvier 2008)

je suis trop deçu, aucune nouvelle des macbook pro, ja i attendu ce jour pour avoir des infos sur des futurs changements et la, rien...
va encore falloir attendre un peu...
apple prend un peu les gens pour des cons...


----------



## manix93 (15 Janvier 2008)

*




*


Intel Core 2 Duo processor
2GB memory
64GB solid-state hard drive1
Built-in 802.11n Wi-Fi2 and Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR
             	Ships:  	2-3 weeks 	  
            	 		Free Shipping 	  
                                                  $3,098.00


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

3098 euro le 1.8 ghz avec le ssd de 64 go


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

poiro a dit:


> apple prend un peu les gens pour des cons...



Des cons, des cons?... Des consommateurs?


----------



## nycko22 (15 Janvier 2008)

le US


----------



## tarabeich (15 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> ouais, ouais, et une billet d'avion gratuit, sans kérosène consommé inutilement, tout ça, tout ça...





tu ne connais personne autour de toi qui y va ?


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

poiro a dit:


> je suis trop deçu, aucune nouvelle des macbook pro, ja i attendu ce jour pour avoir des infos sur des futurs changements et la, rien...
> va encore falloir attendre un peu...
> apple prend un peu les gens pour des cons...




A Vendre MacBook 

J'aurai pas du le montrer à ma femme


----------



## peteskwal (15 Janvier 2008)

1699 Euros... encore un taux de conversion a coucher dehors.


----------



## sehkmet (15 Janvier 2008)

http://www.apple.com/macbookair/

le voici le fameu


pas mal du tt


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Bonsoir, que pensez-vous du MacBook Air?



Je pense que c'est un camouflet pour la division VAIO de Sony


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

poiro a dit:


> je suis trop deçu, aucune nouvelle des macbook pro, ja i attendu ce jour pour avoir des infos sur des futurs changements et la, rien...
> va encore falloir attendre un peu...
> apple prend un peu les gens pour des cons...


----------



## manix93 (15 Janvier 2008)

sa fait 1299 dollars la mémoire flash  ......64 go


----------



## 2-fre (15 Janvier 2008)

assez accord... casse pas des briques.... quand on sait comment les portables Apple son fragile.... je donne pas chere de celui la... surtout dans un sac de gonzesse.


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Et le one more thing alors ?


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> sa fait 1299 dollars la mémoire flash  ......64 go



Ca fait avec un C comme kamion


----------



## tarabeich (15 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> 3098 euro le 1.8 ghz avec le ssd de 64 go





Ca c'est du bon foutage de gueule.

Ils disent "c'est un peu cher mais c'est bien"

Je leur réponds "c'est beaucoup trop cher et vous pensez qu'on va tous l'acheter ? Vous êtes vraiment trop crédules !"


----------



## Yin-yang (15 Janvier 2008)

Le Store Français viens d'ouvrir ; MacBook Air de base : 1699 euros :love:


----------



## manix93 (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Ca fait afvec un C comme kamion



*C* 'est le *C*hoc* ...
*


----------



## Dadaz (15 Janvier 2008)

1699 euros en france


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Oui superbe. Ma carte va chauffer.



Comme j'ai reçu, un iMac 24' au boulot, j'ai moins besoin d'une bête de course (mon MacBook Pro 17')
Hum hum encore un dilem de Geek en rut


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

1,7Kg c'est génial mais 1800$ c'est pas top :rose:


----------



## chandy (15 Janvier 2008)

Dadaz a dit:


> 1699 euros en france



Vive la conversion ...


----------



## Choan (15 Janvier 2008)

poiro a dit:


> je suis trop deçu, aucune nouvelle des macbook pro, ja i attendu ce jour pour avoir des infos sur des futurs changements et la, rien...
> va encore falloir attendre un peu...
> apple prend un peu les gens pour des cons...



Raaah pareil.
Je vis ma premiere keynote, et premiere deception.
Je comprends ce que tout le monde disait sur les différents post. Mais je voulais garder espoir.
BEN NAN


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Vous comparez ce machin aux MB et MBP ? :mouais:

Mais vous avez laissé vos cervelles aux vestiaires ? 

Allez, allez, on respire un grand coup, on se retire le caca dans les yeux, et on se reprend. 

En tout cas, bon courage à tous les techniciens qui vont devoir réparer ce machin, ils vont bien se marrer... :rateau:




Foguenne a dit:


> Hum hum encore un dilem de Geek en rut



Voilà, excellente définiton, c'est exactement ça; un truc de Geek en rut. Va falloir ressortir le stock de bromure, maintenant.


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Je reflechis cette nuit et demain je commande ou pas ...

1596euro en store etudiant

apple remote a 17euro, et carte reseau externe a 27euro


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Yin-yang a dit:


> Le Store Français viens d'ouvrir ; MacBook Air de base : 1699 euros :love:



franchement pour un ultra portable c'est vraiment pas cher du tout !


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

en passant, même iTunes Sore FR et à jour pour proposer la mise à jour iPod Touch de janvier (il y en aura d'autres ? ) à 17,99&#8364;


http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=271872604&s=143442


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

Ce produit ne va servir qu'à contenter les geeks ou se placera dans le créneau des ultraportables professionnels.
Pour le commun des mortels, quel intéret d'avoir un tel engin si ensuite il faut lui rajouter un superdrive externe, etc...


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

apple store francais bug complètement ou c'est juste moi ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> apple store francais bug complètement ou c'est juste moi ?



Ça doit être vos yeux©.


----------



## ccrash (15 Janvier 2008)

Suis un poil déçue aussi. Ce macbook air c'est bien mais bon, pourquoi ne pas faire une update des macbook existant (design alu, processeur plus rapide, nouveau trackpad) ? Plutôt que de ressortir un nouveau portable ?
Le macbook est déjà loin d'être encombrant...

M'enfin, il est beau quand même le macbook air


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça doit être vos yeux©.



voui, ça y est , ça fonctionne maintenant :rateau:


----------



## MadMax (15 Janvier 2008)

c y est commandé!!!! en version de base...


----------



## Phildor (15 Janvier 2008)

va encore falloir attendre avant de changer mon vieux titanium


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Comme j'ai reçu, un iMac 24' au boulot, j'ai moins besoin d'une bête de course (mon MacBook Pro 17')
> Hum hum encore un dilem de Geek en rut




J'ai failli craquer, en effectuant toute la procédure sur l'Applestore, pis finalement, non. J'ai encore pas mal de factures à payer de l'an dernier. 

On y verra plus clair au printemps


----------



## DrFatalis (15 Janvier 2008)

Magnifique engin, ce macbook air (faudra voir à ne pas se mettre à donner des nom à la rallonge façon MS....), si j'avais les moyens (en fait, je les ai mais mon macbook me suffit pour l'enseignement...pour le moment....) je l'achèterai bien.... J'aurais un cartable tout léger (sauf si je dois enfermer la merveille dans un caisson blindé si il se révèle fragile....)!.... Vivement les premiers tests.... Et si mon collègue me rachetait mon macbook... Vais-je résister ?

Bon, j'attendais (depuis Noel, c'est long sous le sapin qui perd ses aiguilles) une évolution de l'ipod touch pour me le commander, je l'ai, alors en avant la CB....


----------



## poiro (15 Janvier 2008)

1899 $ = 1279 &#8364;
sur le store 1699&#8364;

Y a comme un soushi...


----------



## manix93 (15 Janvier 2008)

*



*


Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo
2 Go de mémoire
Disque dur SSD (solid-state drive) de 64 Go1
Technologies Wi-Fi 802.11n2 et Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR intégrées
             	Expédié sous:  	2 - 3 semaines 	  
            	 		Livraison gratuite 	  
                                       Eur 2.868,00                            
             (Eur 2.397,99 HT)

Ca fait 1169  la mémoire flash en france .. dans leur logique ca voudrait dire moins cher qu'aux US ??  

=> je sors


----------



## ambrius (15 Janvier 2008)

Le Store français est réouvert : allez voir le prix de la version 1.8Ghz ....

"Petite" différence pour 200 Mhz!


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> Ce produit ne va servir qu'à contenter les geeks ou se placera dans le créneau des ultraportables professionnels.
> Pour le commun des mortels, quel intéret d'avoir un tel engin si ensuite il faut lui rajouter un superdrive externe, etc...



ultra nomade, commerciaux, moi au boulot par exemple en réunion, présentation, visite client je ne me sers JAMAIS de mon lecteur, et au bureau je sui relié au réseau, donc je en me sers jamais de mon lecteur jamais. donc cela concerne plein de gens

c'est la même idée que l'imac et son lecteur de disquette, enfin son manque de lecteur


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

Disque dur PATA de 80 Go à *4 200 tr/min* .... Mouarfff

Beau retour en arrière ou appel du pied pour la version évoluée ? ..... mais le prix n'est plus le même.




Je garde mon macbook sans aucuns regrets.


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

mkamir a dit:


> c y est commandé!!!! en version de base...



foiré


----------



## manix93 (15 Janvier 2008)

La différence de prix avec la mémoire flash permettrait de s'en racheter un autre ...


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> J'ai failli craquer, en effectuant toute la procédure sur l'Applestore, pis finalement, non. J'ai encore pas mal de factures à payer de l'an dernier.
> 
> On y verra plus clair au printemps



 ou la sacro sainte &#8220;révision 2&#8221; chère à chacun (amis qui achète des rev.1, on se le demande)   

Sinon, fait extraordinaire le site d&#8217;Apple France semble être à jour *et ce en français*


----------



## noodles78 (15 Janvier 2008)

c quoi la musique de la pub ?


----------



## TiLu (15 Janvier 2008)

ambrius a dit:


> Le Store français est réouvert : allez voir le prix de la version 1.8Ghz ....
> 
> "Petite" différence pour 200 Mhz!


Les disques durs ne sont pas les mêmes non plus


----------



## tyler_d (15 Janvier 2008)

Sur cette page on a le droit à la démo du "nouveau" trackpad".

je modère le mot "nouveau" car en fait, je ne vois que 4 nouveautés (les meme que sur iphone/ipod touch), et surtout la mise en avant des fonctions de l'actuel trackpad !

alors effectivement, par rapport à un pc, notre trackpad a une longueur d'avance, mais autant pour l'iphone je trouve la techno multi-touch "révolutionnaire" dans la façon d'utiliser une interface, autant là, ça fait complétement gadget !

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookair/features.html


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> apple store francais bug complètement ou c'est juste moi ?



Chez moi ca déconne encore...
Trop de connexion sûrement.
EN plus, en plein sur la page présentant Time Capsule, y une note en espagnole!!!


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Sinon, fait extraordinaire le site dApple France semble être à jour *et ce en français*


Amazing !


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est tout de même extra ordinaire cette fermeture si précoce de l'apple store.
> cela ne peut être uniquement le matériel, car l'iphone n'avait pas demandé autant de temps, donc la présomption d'une location des films/ vidéos est plus que renforcée.
> en plus bien sûr des mises a jour matériel.
> itunes va chauffer, entre les mises a jour du logiciel en lui même, les logiciels disponibles pour iphone, les films et vidéo, cela va faire beaucoup :style:
> Cela augure d'une très bonne keynote donc.


 :style:


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> ultra nomade, commerciaux, moi au boulot par exemple en réunion, présentation, visite client je ne me sers JAMAIS de mon lecteur, et au bureau je sui relié au réseau, donc je en me sers jamais de mon lecteur jamais. donc cela concerne plein de gens




C'est ce que je disais, utilisation professionnelle principalement ou geek ... mais pas l'utilisateur lambda moyen.

Par contre, c'est une belle vitrine technologique  (sauf pour la version de base et sonn dd de 4200 tr/mn.)


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2008)

très très peu d'intéret en effet ce macbook air, si ce n'est le pavé tactile dont on se passe allègrement...
oui ok, c'est une bonne innovation mais je vais certainement pas me ruer dessus, ce serait crétin...    :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Amazing !



*Unbelievable* même


----------



## PowerGlove (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis pas fan du design.
Avec le dernier nano soumo et ce nouvo portable, je trouve que apple a perdu un peu la main.
Enfin cest juste mon avis.
J'aurais tellement preféré un allu noir style ipod classique et une ligne plus arrondi sur les bords


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> ou la sacro sainte révision 2 chère à chacun (amis qui achète des rev.1, on se le demande)



Tatoukompri


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

je suis un peu dèçu par cette mise a jour payante de l'ipod touch... bon, la baisse de prix, je m'y attendais, mais 17  pour les nouvelles apllis.... bouhouhouhou.........


----------



## ambrius (15 Janvier 2008)

ah oui effectivement
enfin ça avoine sec sur la montée en gamme malgré tout


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> je suis un peu dèçu par cette mise a jour payante de l'ipod touch... bon, la baisse de prix, je m'y attendais, mais *17  *pour les nouvelles apllis.... bouhouhouhou.........


non non : 18 (17,99)


----------



## thenetweb (15 Janvier 2008)

pareil décu on se tape les même applis que l iphone pour le touch et en plus c'est payant  17 euros c'est du vol , ils aurainet pu la mettre gratuite


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> je suis un peu dèçu par cette mise a jour payante de l'ipod touch... bon, la baisse de prix, je m'y attendais, mais 17  pour les nouvelles apllis.... bouhouhouhou.........



Une fois le client appaté,
Il n'y a plus qu'à le délester......
....de son oseille !


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> non non : 18 (17,99)



 gnagnagna


----------



## benjamin (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai ajouté un sondage.


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2008)

poiro a dit:


> 1899 $ = 1279 
> sur le store 1699
> 
> Y a comme un soushi...



Et la TVA! ????? Ajoute 250 Euros à tes 1279, ce qui donne 1529,68 Euros. Donc Apple nous arnaque "que" de 170 Euros


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2008)

thenetweb a dit:


> pareil décu on se tape les même applis que l iphone pour le touch et en plus c'est payant  17 euros c'est du vol , ils aurainet pu la mettre gratuite



tu parles on s'en fout!
t'en as besoin de ces applis?
pis t'aurais pas oublié qu'apple n'est pas une ONG qui fait dans l'humanitaire...


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (15 Janvier 2008)

Mise à jour Ipod touch active depuis 2 minutes    
165 Mo 

on va voir tous ça


----------



## prof58 (15 Janvier 2008)

Je trove ce macbook air une belle avancée technologique mais j'aurai préféré une mise à jour pour les macbooks. (Il paraît que c'est pour le prenier semestre). Attendons.


----------



## Gwen (15 Janvier 2008)

Perso, je ne trouve pas la mise a jour logiciel bien cher pour l'iPod Touch. C'est logique et raisonnable.

On ne peut pas tout avoir gratuitement et c'est biens moins cher que la mise a jour de Mac OS


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est génial quand tu as un poste fixe à la maison et au boulot et qu'il te faut un portable pour les réunions, pour surfer dans le canapé, etc, etc.
Comme seul machine, il vaut mieux un MacBook ou MacBook Pro.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon et 10.5.2 il est passé où ??


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Et la TVA! ????? Ajoute 250 Euros à tes 1279, ce qui donne 1529,68 Euros. Donc Apple nous arnaque "que" de 170 Euros



_ il n'empêche que 1699 ça fait cher l'ipod vidéo 80Go bon Ok l'écran est pas mal _


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Mise à jour Ipod touch active depuis 2 minutes
> 165 Mo
> 
> on va voir tous ça



Celle qui est payante ?  

J'attends de voir les avis et autres tests...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Mise à jours Itunes (front Row, ect...)
Via les mise à jours


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (15 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Celle qui est payante ?
> 
> J'attends de voir les avis et autres tests...



bah non, la mise à jour 1.1.3 est GRATUITE  
c'est les applis qui sont payantes, mais pas obligé de les prendre


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ il n'empêche que 1699 ça fait cher l'ipod vidéo 80Go bon Ok l'écran est pas mal _



C'est tellement vrai.


----------



## gazobu (15 Janvier 2008)

alors qu'un ultra portable était attendu on nous livre un macbook de base passé au laminoir à un prix "défiant toute concurrence" :
AAPL plonge de 7.50%
ite missa est


----------



## Yin-yang (15 Janvier 2008)

Toujours pas de MAJ Iphone par contre


----------



## prof58 (15 Janvier 2008)

Finalement encore une fois beaucoup de bruit pour des choses que peu de monde a les moyens de se payer. A quand le macbook air à 1000 !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Mouai, 'se sont pas fouler des masses.
Ils auraient pu mettre un Disque Flash d'origine.

Pi' ne pas mettre à jour les mbp, même de façon minime, c'est nul.


----------



## tyler_d (15 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Et la TVA! ????? Ajoute 250 Euros à tes 1279, ce qui donne 1529,68 Euros. Donc Apple nous arnaque "que" de 170 Euros



la taxe américaine sur les achats n'est pas de 20% !!!! mais est environs de 8%

(en plus il me semble que les prix du store sont TTC mais j'en suis pas sur)


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ il n'empêche que 1699 ça fait cher l'ipod vidéo 80Go bon Ok l'écran est pas mal _


_
ah oui, on me souffle à l'oreillette que c'est un iPod *Touch *80Go c'est vrai mais il fait pas iPhone non plus ! 



_


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _ il n'empêche que 1699 ça fait cher l'ipod vidéo 80Go bon Ok l'écran est pas mal _



Ah on peut faire tourner iPhoto, iWork, Office 2008, Adobe Creative Suite CS3...etc, sur un iPod Video???


----------



## sclicer (15 Janvier 2008)

Mouais c'est une gadget ce trackpad, ça me freineras pas dans mon achat prévus pour cette semaine.


----------



## tyler_d (15 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mouai, 'se sont pas fouler des masses.
> Ils auraient pu mettre un Disque Flash d'origine.
> 
> Pi' ne pas mettre à jour les mbp, même de façon minime, c'est nul.



c'est sur, mais sûrement parce que le macbook pro connaîtra un gros lifting en juin.... 

par contre suis déçu, pas de 10.5.2 !!


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> bah non, la mise à jour 1.1.3 est GRATUITE
> c'est les applis qui sont payantes, mais pas obligé de les prendre



1.1.3 ?? Je fais rechercher les mises à jour et ça trouve rien


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

tyler_d a dit:


> la taxe américaine sur les achats n'est pas de 20% !!!! mais est environs de 8%
> 
> (en plus il me semble que les prix du store sont TTC mais j'en suis pas sur)



les prix sont toujours HT aux USA et la taxe américaine ?  quelle taxe américaine ? :hein: elle dépend de la ville où tu habites en théorie. 



13 % à NYC par exemple


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> tu parles on s'en fout!
> t'en as besoin de ces applis?
> pis t'aurais pas oublié qu'apple n'est pas une ONG qui fait dans l'humanitaire...



Apple y a été en douceur  : dabord la musique (normal), puis les clips (pourquoi pas) et les films (logique) puis les jeux (tiens donc) et enfin les applis (bon sang mais cest bien spur) : Apple donne lexemple et défend son _business model_ de distribution payante via iTunes. Le but n4est pas de vendre pour 20$ de logiciels mais de prouver aux développeurs (qui recevront un sdk sous peu) quil pourra être rentable de développer pour iPod Touch / iPhone et de vendre les logiciels ainsi créés via iTunes.


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah on peut faire tourner iPhoto, iWork, Office 2008, Adobe Creative Suite CS3...etc, sur un iPod Video???



je t'ai connu plus d'humour !


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je t'ai connu plus d'humour !



C'est pour t'embeter


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

tyler_d a dit:


> la taxe américaine sur les achats n'est pas de 20% !!!! mais est environs de 8%
> 
> (en plus il me semble que les prix du store sont TTC mais j'en suis pas sur)



Non aux Etats-Unis, les prix sont toujours hors taxes, car dans chaque état ceux-ci sont différents.


----------



## noodles78 (15 Janvier 2008)

c quoi la musique de la pub du MBA ?


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> C'est pour t'embeter




mouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis 


tu crois vraiment que des fous vont faire tourner CS3 sur ce machin-air ? ah oui, je crois que je serais assez fou pour ça

et pour le stockage un bon vieux disque USB externe


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Et la TVA! ????? Ajoute 250 Euros à tes 1279, ce qui donne 1529,68 Euros. Donc Apple nous arnaque "que" de 170 Euros



C'est pas 8% les taxes (même a NY) ?? cela nous fait 150$ en rab


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Yael naïm un truc comme ca ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

MAC BOOK AIR  !!!

*Oh la grosse blague. *
Excusez-moi mais la niveau blague on aurait pas pu faire mieux!

Excusez-moi mais... Ca s'adresse a qui? 
Aux geeks? Aux pro qui se prennent pour des geeks? 

J'ai trouve!

*Le Mac Book Air s'adresse aux etudiants fortunes* qui veulent prendre des notes sur le portable le plus fin du monde en amphi! YOUPI!!!
Quel interet... Merci apple!

Ah oui! *Il peut aussi servir aux "bling bling"* de service qui veulent avoir le tip top de la marchandise tombee du camion. 

Pour etre serieux... Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc? 
Question design c'est pa exceptionnel, le clavier fait tache je trouve. 

Et puis pour les pro... Et bien... *Il y a deja les Sony T* qui sont a mon gout bien mieux fournis (surtout pour les versions japonaises) *et les Panasonic R* (R7 pour la derniere gamme). 
Notons que le panasonic est un portable tres resistant dote de 6 heures d'autonomie et donc bien plus adapte que cet espece de feuille en sucre que nous pond apple@GeeK.Center!

AU SECOURS!

Je desirais plus voir un nouveau Mac Book (sans ajonction du mot Air derriere), ecran 12", superdrive, 2 ports USB2 (ca se faire rare )... Et une grosse resistance aux chocs et aux mauvais traitement (ben oui quand on le balade souvent...).


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis
> 
> 
> tu crois vraiment que des fous vont faire tourner CS3 sur ce machin-air ? ah oui, je crois que je serais assez fou pour ça&#8230;
> ...



Moqueur, le C2D va demonter celui des MBP donc il y a interet oui d'utiliser la CS3 la dessus


EDIT, C'est 1,6Ghz de base ?? ? ? ?? ?



Ahhhhh j'avais 2,6 je suis fou moi


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est pas 8% les taxes (même a NY) ?? cela nous fait 150$ en rab



nan, les taxes dépendent de l'état.

t'es jamais allé à NYC sinon tu saurais que c'est bien 13%, je dois avoir quelques factures du B&H si tu veux pour te le prouver !


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis
> 
> 
> tu crois vraiment que des fous vont faire tourner CS3 sur ce machin-air ? ah oui, je crois que je serais assez fou pour ça



Euh pourquoi fou??? C'est un Core2Duo 1.6 ou 1.8GHz, et les MacBook ont un Core2Duo 2GHz. Soit pas une grosse différence...

Or la CS3 tourne impecablement sur un MacBook... Je pense qu'elle tournera quasiment aussi bien sur un MacBook Air


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Y'a 4 mises à jours :

iTunes 7.6
QuickTime 7.4
iMovie 7.1.1
FrontRow 2.1.2

Enjoy


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> MAC BOOK AIR  !!!
> 
> 
> AU SECOURS!
> ...



Heuuu je prefere un ordi format A4 ultrafin qu'un format A5 de 3Cm d'épaisseur perso......


----------



## free00 (15 Janvier 2008)

Comment s'appelle la chanteuse qui fait la pub pour le Macbook Air sur le site officiel ?


----------



## MadMax (15 Janvier 2008)

ca y est...

c'est long la mise à jour...


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> 1.1.3 ?? Je fais rechercher les mises à jour et ça trouve rien



si si ca marche au bout d'un moment, rééssaie


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> MAC BOOK AIR  !!!
> 
> *Oh la grosse blague. *
> Excusez-moi mais la niveau blague on aurait pas pu faire mieux!
> ...



 
Tu n'en as pas le besoin ou l'envie, soit. C'est différent pour d'autre.


----------



## poiro (15 Janvier 2008)

tyler_d a dit:


> c'est sur, mais sûrement parce que le macbook pro connaîtra un gros lifting en juin....



c est toujours la meme chose avec apple, des gens attendent une date pendant quelques mois pour investir dans du matos cher et on leur dit d attendre encore 6 mois et on ne place pas un mot dans la keynote alors que tout le monde s attendait  a un renouvèlement de la gamme...
ca m enerve trop cette histoire, ca fait deux mois que j attendais cet évènement et finalement RIEN.....
AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGG


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Comment s'appelle la chanteuse qui fait la pub pour le Macbook Air sur le site officiel ?



Annie Cordy je crois.


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

c'est vrai que c'est un ordi pour riches surtout en Europe ...


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Et puis pour les pro... Et bien... *Il y a deja les Sony T* qui sont a mon gout bien mieux fournis (surtout pour les versions japonaises) *et les Panasonic R* (R7 pour la derniere gamme).
> Notons que le panasonic est un portable tres resistant dote de 6 heures d'autonomie et donc bien plus adapte que cet espece de feuille en sucre que nous pond apple@GeeK.Center!



n'étant ni étudiant ni bling-bling (quelle expression aussi merdique que l'attitude qu'elle décrit), je me vois bien avec un MacBook air pour remplacer l'utilisation que j'ai de mon Ti qui ne sert qu'à surfer du lit ou quand je suis chez les amis et pour checker rapidement les tofs sur un shooting, dans le train ou autre&#8230; clair, geek time ! 

tu parles de deux autres séries de portable mais ils sont nuls tes portables : ya pas Mac OSX en natifs dessus, c'est naze et sans intérêt donc ! 

pour le costaud, c'est comme mon matos photo, suffit 'en prendre soin !! :love:



greggorynque a dit:


> Moqueur, le C2D va demonter celui des MBP donc il y a interet oui d'utiliser la CS3 la dessus



gniiiiiiiii ? :rateau:


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Annie Cordy je crois.


Elle va enfin avoir le droit à la reconnaissance internationale qu'elle mérite.
Merci Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## Belisaire (15 Janvier 2008)

Y''en a vraiment qui ont un gros problème d'égocentrisme : les esprits simples qui balancent des trucs aussi c... que "j'ai pas besoin de ce truc, DONC ça sert à rien" ferais bien de la mettre un peu en veilleuse de temps en temps.

Un ultra-portable chez Apple j'en rêve depuis la fin du powerbook 12. Pour MON utilisation, je suis très content qu'on nous propose enfin quelque chose qui permet de bosser ailleurs que chez soi ou au bureau sans risquer la scoliose.


----------



## Toumak (15 Janvier 2008)

globalement content de cette keynote

Le MacBook Air est assez séduisant, même si je ne suis pas très fan du clavier.
Le retro-éclairage c'est cool, mais le noir ...

J'attends les premiers tests avec impatience


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Janvier 2008)

La chanteuse, Yael naim - new soul


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Belisaire a dit:


> Y''en a vraiment qui ont un gros problème d'égocentrisme : les esprits simples qui balancent des trucs aussi c... que "j'ai pas besoin de ce truc, DONC ça sert à rien" ferais bien de la mettre un peu en veilleuse de temps en temps.
> 
> Un ultra-portable chez Apple j'en rêve depuis la fin du powerbook 12. Pour MON utilisation, je suis très content qu'on nous propose enfin quelque chose qui permet de bosser ailleurs que chez soi ou au bureau sans risquer la scoliose.



c'est bien pour ceux qui peuvent se le payer en plus d'un matos correctement doté, mais pour moi c'est trop cher ...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

Il est très joli, très fin, certainement très pratique à transporter mais pour moi ce n'est qu'un MacBook recarossé avec de la connectique en moins... :rose:  

J'aurais préféré une machine moins puissante et moins performante avec plus d'innovations. Hormis la coque et le SSD en option, il n'y a rien de neuf sous le capot de cette machine...

EEEPC me voilà !!! :love:


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> n'étant ni étudiant ni bling-bling (quelle expression aussi merdique que l'attitude qu'elle décrit), je me vois bien avec un MacBook air pour remplacer l'utilisation que j'ai de mon Ti qui ne sert qu'à surfer du lit ou quand je suis chez les amis et pour checker rapidement les tofs sur un shooting, dans le train ou autre clair, geek time !
> 
> tu parles de deux autres séries de portable mais ils sont nuls tes portables : ya pas Mac OSX en natifs dessus, c'est naze et sans intérêt donc !
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord... N'empèche je fais la même chose avec mon iPod Touch... et il tient dans mon porte-feuille !


----------



## MadMax (15 Janvier 2008)

ben la geolocalisation, c'est pas precis du tout... ca me fait un cercle de 2km de diametre...


----------



## iLee (15 Janvier 2008)

Le multitouch de l'Air.. 
Est ce que vous pensez qu'on pourra ajouter cette fonctionalité au Macbook Pro? Logiquement ca devrait marcher vu qu'il possède déjà un trackpad permettant de reconnaitre des actions faites par 2doigts... 
Il y aurait-il une raison hardware qui pourrait empecher cela?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Heuuu je prefere un ordi format A4 ultrafin qu'un format A5 de 3Cm d'épaisseur perso......



Normal y a beaucoup plus de Geeks que l'on ne croit. 
Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. 

Le Panasonic T par exemple (non pas le R puisque le R a un ecran de 10") a un clavier qui resiste aux projections d'eau (en gros tu peux balancer un verre dessus), resiste aux grosses chutes... Et top du top possede un port ethernet et 3USB grace a un astucieux plug. 

Bref... *Mac Air que du vent... *

*Ca me rappelle un certain iPhone qui va faire un gros bide chez NTT DoComo...*


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord... N'empèche je fais la même chose avec mon iPod Touch... et il tient dans mon porte-feuille !



toi tu as une chance de comprendre ma blague du dessus  

bon, pour checker tes photos et lire un disque usb, ça ne le fera pas ton ipod touch !


----------



## Archaon59 (15 Janvier 2008)

Mon avis ?

Un peu léger quand même les nouveautés, bon youpi ya le Macbook Air, mais je m'en balance un peu ... J'attendais la màj, même mineure, des Macbook Pro, genre un petit Penryn, le passe à la 8800, ou un décalage de la gamme (256mo en vidé pour 1900) ...

'Fin bon c'est cool quand même, je vais peut être me prendre un iPhone dés que je serais riche ... Et dés que la version 2 sortira  !

Question de futur switcheur : après la keynote, les annonces c'est à la flotte ? Quand pourrai-t-on voir apparaître des màj ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

mkamir a dit:


> ben la geolocalisation, c'est pas precis du tout... ca me fait un cercle de 2km de diametre...


La précision dépend du nombre de relais téléphonique que tu peux capter.
En ville, la précision devrait s'améliorer.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> n'étant ni étudiant ni bling-bling (quelle expression aussi merdique que l'attitude qu'elle décrit), je me vois bien avec un MacBook air pour remplacer l'utilisation que j'ai de mon Ti qui ne sert qu'à surfer du lit, quand je suis chez les amis et pour checker rapidement les tofs sur un shooting, dans le train ou autre clair, geek time !
> 
> tu parles de deux autres séries de portable mais ils sont nuls tes portables : ya pas Mac OSX en natifs dessus, c'est naze et sans intérêt donc !
> 
> ...



Oui oui j'avais eu une allucination de 2,6 de base 


Pour moi seul son autonomie cause un vrai default au MBA, en fait il aurais mérité 2Cm en constant et une meilleure batterie car la il tiendra 3h30 maxi et ce sera un peu short.....

Sinon le prix est correct vu la taille (immaginez, plus fin qu'un MB sans son écran ! )
Mais bon, cela reste ultracher (bcp trop a mon gout, 1500 aurais été un bon prix))

Et bon le DD 1,8' de base va serieusement ralentir la bete...


Le coup du lecteur DVD par contre tant mieux, ca sert de moins en moins t leur systeme de DVD reseau a l'air très itelligent. Je suis étudiant et pas franchement ultrafortuné, mais étant très mobile, cette legereté m'attire mais bon la batterie, le prix, et l'unique port USB (ca s'est SCANDALEUX) me dissuadent...

En fait j'étais surtout tenté a cause de mon prochain voyage a NY, mais je n'en ai pas le besoin objectif

En gros sans moi (sauf surprise mais mon annif est passé)

Si le trackpad multituche me plait VRAIMENT BEAUCOUP BEAUCOUP  ! ! ! ! !


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

mkamir a dit:


> c y est commandé!!!! en version de base...




Bon ben ça fera un cobaye!


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Il est très joli, très fin, certainement très pratique à transporter mais pour moi ce n'est qu'un MacBook recarossé avec de la connectique en moins... :rose:
> 
> J'aurais préféré une machine moins puissante et moins performante avec plus d'innovations. Hormis la coque et le SSD en option, il n'y a rien de neuf sous le capot de cette machine...
> 
> EEEPC me voilà !!! :love:



+1


----------



## Tonio the best (15 Janvier 2008)

Rien de nouveau, un MacBook Air hors de prix pour rien d'exceptionnel, une famille MacBook qui n'a pas été mise à jour depuis un bout de temps et qui aurait besoin d'un rafraîchissement...
Nulle nulle nulle nulle nulle....


----------



## greggorynque (15 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Normal y a beaucoup plus de Geeks que l'on ne croit.
> Tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.
> 
> Le Panasonic T par exemple (non pas le R puisque le R a un ecran de 10") a un clavier qui resiste aux projections d'eau (en gros tu peux balancer un verre dessus), resiste aux grosses chutes... Et top du top possede un port ethernet et 3USB grace a un astucieux plug.
> ...



ils ont surtout un clavier ridiculement petit, 

Et bon dans un sacoche a main, ou sur un bureau.........


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (15 Janvier 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Comment s'appelle la chanteuse qui fait la pub pour le Macbook Air sur le site officiel ?



elle s'appelle Teuze....

voila je voulais changer mon macbook....alors je suis triste et je fais des blagues...


----------



## Gwen (15 Janvier 2008)

Je ne comprends pas les critiques. SI vous n'avez pas besoin de ce type d'ordinateur léger, achetez autre chose, même un PC si cela vous fait envie. Moi, je n'ai pas les moyens pour le moment, mais il me fait bien envie ce Mcb Air, il est simple, complet, il permet de faire fonctionner tous les logiciels dont j'ai besoin, peut se connecter a un vidéoprojecteur pou les conférences et irai très biens avec mon réseau dans l'entreprise. 

Ensuite, ceux qui n'ont pas de mac, qui veulent un lecteur DVD qui aiment les trucs avec pleins e connectique au cas ou, etc. Ils n'ont qu'à prendre un autre ordi.

J'ai l'impression d'entendre les râleurs lors de la sortie du iMac;. AH AH AH.. Il n'y a pas de disquette..... La, pas de CD, DVD ou autre, pas de soucis, je n'en ai pas besoin en déplacement et la connectique la plus simple c'est bien airport maintenant.


----------



## zazak12 (15 Janvier 2008)

moi je trouve ça décevant, car à mes yeux, un notebook sa sert à rien alors je trouve dommage qu'apple lance un notebook pour la concurrence au lieux de perfectionner ses portables


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

Et bien, yen a beaucoup qui ne sont pas nés avec le sourire ici.  
Tout à fait d'accord avec Gwen


----------



## MadMax (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon ben ça fera un cobaye!



il en faut!!!

j'ai un imac 24" et mon powerbook g4 est bien cabossé... Je promets de faire attention avec le nouveau...

pour la 1.1.3 de l'iphone, je suis en ville et en fait le centre du cercle est a 50m de chez moi, mais le cercle fait bien 1,5 de diametre... Je suis en plein paris (parisien bling bling...  )


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Hello,

franchement ça ne m'intéresse pas les nouvelles applis sur iPod Touch comme beaucoup d'ailleurs. une meiulleure capacité de stockage aurait été plus que bienvenue maintenant que le classique démarre à 80 GO.

Dommage


----------



## Archaon59 (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est quand qu'on pourrait voir arriver une màj des MB et MBP ?


----------



## Nicosun (15 Janvier 2008)

ben je le trouve bien ce mac book air

un imac au bureau et ça en déplacement 

un imac pour Mr et ça pour Mme (l'inverse fonctionne aussi)

Dommage un peu cher quand même

Pas de planning pour l'iphone il me semble pour les autres pays ?


----------



## nicolasf (15 Janvier 2008)

Ça serait sympa que l'on puisse, mettons avec la 10.5.2, faire les mêmes choses avec nos TrackPad de MB/MBP que ce MBA, comme souligné ci-dessus.

Sinon, le design change pas mal, ça fait bizarre au début... Mais j'aime bien.

Par contre, c'est clair qu'il faut en avoir les moyens car il lui faut absolument une "base arrière" avec un mac sérieux, ne serait-ce que pour le lecteur de CD (pas bête l'idée, en passant). Au final, ça fait cher. Bref, je vais encore garder mon MB quelque temps...


----------



## infinitesea (15 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai pas compris il y en a un de 4 mm et un de 19 mm?


----------



## nathan1901 (15 Janvier 2008)

free00 a dit:


> Comment s'appelle la chanteuse qui fait la pub pour le Macbook Air sur le site officiel ?


Yaël Naim - New Soul


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

Ce n'est pas parce que l'on n'a pas besoin d'une machine ou d'un produit, que l'on ne peut pas (que l'on ne doit pas) donner son avis !!! Et la démocratie Merde !

De plus, dès qu'une critique va à l'encontre d'apple, on serait des raleurs ... un peu d'objectivité messieurs et de liberté de pensée.

Merci.


----------



## Archaon59 (15 Janvier 2008)

Non, ils sont tous de 1,9m mm, et sur les tranches on atteint 4mm d'épaisseur  !


----------



## infinitesea (15 Janvier 2008)

Ok, sinon pourquoi celui qui a un disque dur inférieur est deux fois plus cher?


----------



## marcopaj (15 Janvier 2008)

Je me souviens d'un temps où le commun des mortels regardaient les ordis mac et achetaient des occasions. Maintenant on veut le neuf tout de suite accessible à nos bourses sans avoir à attendre. Patience vos mac book fonctionne encore alors patience... Pour ma part je suis encore sur mon powerbook 12 pouces et beaucoup de monde bave devant... et même avec mon powerbook G3 certains pensent qu'il vient de sortir !!  Patience il sera bientôt moins cher le macbook air !


----------



## macbob (15 Janvier 2008)

Ils ont reçu le pock chez apple, 2500.- chfr, c'est du suicide commercial là


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

On notera quand même qu'il y a pas mal de nouveautés au niveau de Leopard qui accompagne la sortie de ce MacBook Air.
Par exemple, la possibilité pour l'assistant de migration d'accéder à un autre mac en WiFi et la possibilité d'accéder à un lecteur optique d'une autre machine (PC ou Mac).

Il faut espérer que ces nouveautés seront accessible à toutes les machines.

Par contre, les 20$ pour la mise à jour des iPod Touch, c'est carrément abusé (surtout que les applis sont intégrées dans les modèles vendus à partir d'aujourd'hui).

@+
iota


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Ça permet d'avoir enfin un successeur au PB 12"...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce que l'on n'a pas besoin d'une machine ou d'un produit, que l'on ne peut pas (que l'on ne doit pas) donner son avis !!! Et la démocratie Merde !
> 
> De plus, dès qu'une critique va à l'encontre d'apple, on serait des raleurs ... un peu d'objectivité messieurs et de liberté de pensée.
> 
> Merci.



La démocratie, je chie dessus.


----------



## Nicosun (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon je vais me prendre la time capsule (dommage quelle soit pas grise alu :rateau: )


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> On notera quand même qu'il y a pas mal de nouveauté au niveau de Leopard qui accompagne la sortie de ce MacBook Air.
> Par exemple, la possibilité pour l'assistant de migration d'accéder à un autre mac en WiFi et la possibilité d'accéder à un lecteur optique d'une autre machine (PC ou Mac).
> 
> Il faut espérer que ces nouveautés seront accessible à toutes les machines.
> ...



enfin quelqu'un de sensé je vais pouvoir arrêter de troller ! 

mais au moins mes trolls sont rigolos 



Foguenne a dit:


> La démocratie, je chie dessus.



c'est normal : tu es belge !  

tu serais en France, tu dirais que c'est l'inverse qui se produit !


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> La démocratie, je chie dessus.



joli  ....."j'me comprends" ^^


----------



## infinitesea (15 Janvier 2008)

Quelle est la différence entre les deux MacBook Air car le plus cher a moins de disque dur?


----------



## bcorse (15 Janvier 2008)

à votre avis la batterie est intégrée comme les ipods ou c'est une batterie interchangeable?


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre les deux MacBook Air car le plus cher a moins de disque dur?




zut yen a 1 qui n'a pas suivi 

bah le deuxième c'est comme un ipod touch, t'en as moins pour plus


----------



## bill clinton (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi j'adore ! :love: 

Le concept me plait carrément ! Un iMac 24" pour le boulot   et un petit AIR dans le jardin   , le train, etc... ca me plait... Mais là j'ai plus une tune comme beaucoup. Donc va attendre les beaux jours !!!! 

Moi je dis bravos ! pas décu pour deux sous


----------



## LeProf (15 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre les deux MacBook Air car le plus cher a moins de disque dur?



Le deuxieme DD fait appel à la même technologie que les mémoires flash: il n'y a plus de mécanique. Cela consomme moins, c'est plus résistant et plus rapide.

Contrairement au bousin de la version de base à 4200 tr/mn.


----------



## jverelst (15 Janvier 2008)

Bof si on fait un flashback cet ultraportable me rappelle mon PowerBook 5300 ou un machin du genre avec le premier trackpad un écran couleur à matrice active : pas de lecteur optique et un design rondouillard  il est vrai à l'époque : pas de raccord ethernet  10 T mais un lamentable machin avec une carte pcmcia avec une marque ronflante du genre express village qui se terminait sur un lamentable raccord fragile qui a d'ailleurs rendu l'âme  le tout coûtait la peau des fesses mais au moins l'écran était mat. Pas de firewire, la honte, mon vieux Powerbook avait un scsi qui permettait le mode cible. Très mauvais

Back to the future ou Forward to the past ? Pour le prix on aurait pu mettre un module GSM et un module GPS dedans et peut-être un petit.

Police verso


----------



## infinitesea (15 Janvier 2008)

La première formule est plus intéressante...


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

et ça ne coute que 900&#8364; de plus



> Disque dur SSD (solid-state drive) de 64 Go [+ Eur 899,00]



c'est réaliste comparé à un iPod Touch 8 à 16Go ?


----------



## silos (15 Janvier 2008)

Adieu le FireWire.....


----------



## iLee (15 Janvier 2008)

soundtrackparis a dit:


> Ok, sinon pourquoi celui qui a un disque dur inférieur est deux fois plus cher?



Celui qui a un disque dur inférieur n'est autre qu'un Solid State Disk.. Plus de partie mécanique que de la mémoire flash si on veut. Cette nouvelle technologie est encore cher et les capacité de stockage encore limité (128Go au CES 2008)

Mais l'avantage c'est que c'est moins fragile, ca consomme moins vu qu'il n'y a plus de plateau a faire tourner et c'est nettement plus rapide! 
Voila voila.. 

Moi je dis multitouch pour les macbook pro!


----------



## Alumineux (15 Janvier 2008)

Design magnifique, mais:

- DD lent et limité
- connectique très limitée
- me pose la question de la solidité d'une telle feuille

... mais c'est vrai qu'il est très très beau !!!


----------



## infinitesea (15 Janvier 2008)

Ok, merci


----------



## macantho (15 Janvier 2008)

Decu... Un macbook ( tout aussi plat qu'il puisse être) avec des performances d'il y a deux ans en arriere... 
Pas de lecteur optique, un seul usb, pas de firewire... J'atendais pour la commande de mon macbook, et bien mon choix est vite fait ! Ce sera un à l'ancienne !


----------



## Yoz (15 Janvier 2008)

Impressionnant tout ça...

J'avoue que j'aurais acheté direct si cela avait été du 15 pouces... ( important pour moi ) 
Le fait que le lecteur disque soit a prendre a part et en externe ne me dérange pas.
Par contre, ce qui me fait chier aussi c'est pas de firewire800

Bah voilà, on attendra qu'ils évoluent dans 1 an


----------



## eric_d (15 Janvier 2008)

sympa le Macbook Air, dommage que notre ami Stevou se trompe à chaque fois lors de la conversion en 

http://fr.finance.yahoo.com/convertisseur

;-)


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

macantho a dit:


> Decu... Un macbook ( tout aussi plat qu'il puisse être) avec des performances d'il y a deux ans en arriere...



ah je vois que les trolls sont de plus en plus raffinés

ya ptête pas autant de trucs que les autres mais "les performances" ? non ou alors juste pour rire !!


----------



## Tlab (15 Janvier 2008)

> à votre avis la batterie est intégrée comme les ipods ou c'est une batterie interchangeable?


 
Et bien d'après le site d'Apple, la batterie est intégrée. C'est à mon sens la plus grosse erreur d'Apple dans cette nouvelle machine (bien que des batterie externe USB vont surement arriver, le port USB étant autoalimenté).

La mémoire de 2 Go est généreuse pour une simple raison, c'est qu'elle est soudée à la carte mère, et donc non-remplacable (cf site d'Apple toujours).

Le disque dur est lui aussi fixe apparement.

Malgré tout ça je crois que ce MB Air sera mien, car c'est tout ce que j'attendais d'Apple. La seule zone d'ombre c'est l'autonomie en ce qui me concerne, car avec une batterie fixe il va falloir qu'elle soit très bonne. Et il faudra voir combien Apple demandera pour la remplacer.

Je me demande en tout cas ce que Apple veut dire par "5 heure en utilisation wireless". Il doit s'agir d'une autre manière de calculer que pour le MacBook, mais je doute que le MB Air tienne réellement 5 heures en surf.​


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

Aïe le taux de change à la Apple.  Près de 1000 francs suisses de différence entre le prix US et le prix en francs suisses pour le MacBook Air 1.8...  

3098$ = 3366 francs suisses au taux du jour
Affiché à 4248 francs sur le store suisse...


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

Yoz a dit:


> J'avoue que j'aurais acheté direct si cela avait été du 15 pouces... ( important pour moi ).
> Le fait que le lecteur disque soit a prendre a part et en externe ne me dérange pas.
> Par contre, ce qui me fait chier aussi c'est pas de firewire800


Tu veux un MacBook Pro en somme...  :rateau: 

@+
iota


----------



## thenetweb (15 Janvier 2008)

c'ets quand même la plus grosse arnaque jamais vu de vendre touch maintenant a 289 euros avec les nouvelles applis et faire payer aux anciens propriétaire 18 euro pour 4 applis, apple c'ets de pire en pire je trouve dans le genre je prend les gens pour des cons


----------



## iLee (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu exagéré de faire payer pour 4 petites applications.. C'est le monde de l'underground qui va encore en profiter dans l'histoire..


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Pourquoi ont il mis un disque en PATA? c'est bizarre non?


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2008)

macantho a dit:


> Decu... Un macbook ( tout aussi plat qu'il puisse être) avec des performances d'il y a deux ans en arriere...
> Pas de lecteur optique, un seul usb, pas de firewire... J'atendais pour la commande de mon macbook, et bien mon choix est vite fait ! Ce sera un à l'ancienne !



je plussoie, je n'aurais pas dit mieux...


----------



## Diablo42 (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut  

Bon ce Macbook Air est chouette mais trop cher pour le quidam. Franchement la version avec disque dur classique 1,8 pouces doit bien être plombé par ledit disque. Par contre niveau rapport perfs/poids la version ssd doit battre tous les records  . Un truc de geek quoi. Perso je passe mais quelle belle vitrine techno :love: 

A+ bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## SoundSquare (15 Janvier 2008)

le macbook air
c'est trop cher
le macbook air
c'est que d'l'air
le macbook air
va manquer d'nerf
le macbook air
gros manque de flair

en plus on dirait un Sony Vaio d'il y a 4 ans qu'on aurait écrasé en s'assoyant dessus.  

première fois que Apple me déçoit sur du hardware.


----------



## marabouma (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon ben ça fera un cobaye!


MDR excellent oui faut bien qui y'en ai qui essuies les plâtre ^^s


----------



## asseb (15 Janvier 2008)

ce qui m'ennuie le plus c'est l'unique haut parleur mono (tout près du micro de l'autre côté de la webcam ?)

quid d'une utilisation un tant soit peu multimédia ?

5h wireless ca signifie 5h avec le wifi branché...donc encore plus si tu le déconnectes


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est vraiment nickel ce MacBook Air! Tout ce que j'attendais (mise à part le DD en PATA...)  :rateau: 
Enfin pour moi l'achat se fera en septembre (avec les promos étudiant de rentrée  ).
Mais ça me donne déjà une idée de la somme à rassembler...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Tu veux un MacBook Pro en somme...  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



héhé, c'est exactement ça. 
Certains commentaires ici me font bien rigoler. 

C'est un ultra portable ET DONC, il ne peut pas avoir les mêmes caractéristique qu'un MacBook ou MacBook Pro.
MacBook et MacBook Pro qui reste de super machine, malgré la sortie du MacBook Air.


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Diablo42 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Bon ce Macbook Air est chouette mais trop cher pour le quidam. Franchement la version avec disque dur classique 1,8 pouces doit bien être plombé par ledit disque. Par contre niveau rapport perfs/poids la version ssd doit battre tous les records  . Un truc de geek quoi. Perso je passe mais quelle belle vitrine techno :love:
> 
> A+ bonne soirée à tous.




Tout est dit!  Je trouve pour ma part que cet ordi est très bien comme *second ordi* mais trop cher pour être un second ordi (enfin pour moi!) Parceque mine de rien si j'avais les sous, jme verrai bien l'emmener prendre mes cours et en particulier le sortir de son envellope! Je vois bien la tête de mes potes! :rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (15 Janvier 2008)

thenetweb a dit:


> c'ets quand même la plus grosse arnaque jamais vu de vendre touch maintenant a 289 euros avec les nouvelles applis et faire payer aux anciens propriétaire 18 euro pour 4 applis, apple c'ets de pire en pire je trouve dans le genre je prend les gens pour des cons



c'est vrai qu'apple n'est pas une ong et ne fait pas dans le mécénat, mais j'avoue que là c'est un peu abusé


----------



## AlBundy (15 Janvier 2008)

Pas de mise à jour des macbook pro, et même pas de baisse de prix.
Un déçu, un...


----------



## Liyad (15 Janvier 2008)

Pas de 10.5.2, dommage !


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

marabouma a dit:


> MDR excellent oui faut bien qui y'en ai qui essuies les plâtre ^^s



De toute façon je lance un msg: une rev A c'est danger pas beau!  

Parole de quelqu'un qui en a connu 2 (macbook pro et macbook!)


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> héhé, c'est exactement ça.
> Certains commentaires ici me font bien rigoler.
> 
> C'est un ultra portable ET DONC, il ne peut pas voir les mêmes caractéristique qu'un MacBook ou MacBook Pro.
> MacBook et MacBook Pro qui reste de super machine, malgré la sortie du MacBook Air.



C'est vrai!

Et dabord je comprends pas pourquoi il lui ont pas greffé quelques xéon du macpro!   En forçant un peu ça devrait tenir!


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Pas de mise à jour des macbook pro, et même pas de baisse de prix.
> Un déçu, un...




très déçu moi aussi...
pas de 10.5.2 non plus...pour l'instant...
:sleep:


----------



## Yoz (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Tu veux un MacBook Pro en somme...  :rateau:
> 
> @+
> iota



Une version pro du Air voui en gros...  Laisse moi rêver 


J'ai besoin de min 15 pouces pour la photo, c'est un confort dont je ne saurais me passer.
Le firewire 800 est utile parce que 30 à 40 GO tous les deux jours...
Le lecteur disque je ne m'en sers jamais qu'une fois par semaine et je ne fait que de la gravure en plus du stockage sur hdd...

HDD en flash ca doit etre le pied pour la vitesse...

Mais que ça soit si fin ça fait "peur" ca tombe et c'est fini...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> très déçu moi aussi...
> pas de 10.5.2 non plus...pour l'instant...
> :sleep:



Faus qu'apple garde des balles pour 2008, ils auront plus rien à sortir sinon!  

Rooooo!


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Pas de 10.5.2, dommage !



Oui on macbook pro la réclame, il aimerait un peu plus de vitesse et moins de ralentissements!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2008)

Yoz a dit:


> Mais que ça soit si fin ça fait "peur" ca tombe et c'est fini...


J'vois pas pourquoi il serait plus fragile qu'un autre.
Dans tous les cas, un portable, si tu le laisses tomber, il y a beaucoup de chance qu'il soit cassé.


----------



## pentaracing (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis d'accord je reste perplexe sur la machine, super design mais un peu cher je trouve pour ce qu'il a dedans.


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> J'vois pas pourquoi il serait plus fragile qu'un autre.
> Dans tous les cas, un portable, si tu le laisse tomber, il y a beaucoup de chance qu'il soit casser.



Et ben je t'assure que du temps des titaniums c'était de la machine solide. Mon père a vu voler le sien de son bureau (par un Mr très enervé) jusque 3mètre plus loins, et ben il tourne toujours (bien qu'un peu cabossé! )


----------



## Phildor (15 Janvier 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Pas de mise à jour des macbook pro, et même pas de baisse de prix.
> Un déçu, un...



deux !


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Dans la video de présentation du macbook air, apple met en évidence la possibilité de pouvoir l'utiliser dans un avion (clavier rétro éclairé) ou encore le fait qu'il est possible de brancher un video projecteur.

J'ai l'impression que le public visé est plutôt pro. Mais peu de "grosses société" utilisent des macs...

Le Multi touch, ca a l'air d'être bien gadget.

EDIt : Je suis aussi déçu par l'absence de MAJ du MBP


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> De toute façon je lance un msg: une rev A c'est danger pas beau!
> 
> Parole de quelqu'un qui en a connu 2 (macbook pro et macbook!)



J'ai eu:
Un iBook 14' rev A, jamais aucun problème
un PowerBok 15' Alu Rev, jamais aucun problème
Deuc iMac 2,8 rev A (un à la maison et un au boulot), jusqu'à présent, aucun problème. 

Bref, ne généralisons pas.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Par contre, les 20$ pour la mise à jour des iPod Touch, c'est carrément abusé (surtout que les applis sont intégrées dans les modèles vendus à partir d'aujourd'hui).
> 
> @+
> iota



Je suis tout à fait d'accord... C'est vraiment prendre ses clients pour des vaches à lait et ce, sans se cacher  

Seule solution : retourner son iPod Touch sous garantie et espérer que le nouveau soit à jour


----------



## baltique (15 Janvier 2008)

Je le trouve parfait pour mon utilisation. Un iMac au bureau et un portable pour les déplacements. Sur l'Imac, je n'ai pas utilisé le superdrive depuis des lustres....

et en regardant les prix de près : un Macbook air avec apple remote et adaptateur ethernet et superdrive : 1722 euros (prix éducation). Pour un macBook 1320 euros et 1750 euros pour un macbook pro.

Le seul truc qui me gêne c'est le compactage du disque dur et de la batterie façon iPod ; en cas de panne, glups...

Sinon, les écrans LED, côté fiabilité/longévité ?

C'est quand même plus fort que la conférence de presse de sarko !


----------



## Nicky Larson (15 Janvier 2008)

il manque le choix "Keynote de merde" dans le sondage ...


----------



## jfkool (15 Janvier 2008)

Perso je suis très épaté.

Je n'imaginais pas qu'il arriverait aussi tôt, j'ai attendu plus de 6 mois avant d'acheter mon blackbook, chose que j'ai faite en décembre 2007 (hyper satisfait). 

Outre les questions de prix et de performances, je me dis que c'est machine représente une grosse menace pour windows, et tous les portables qui tournent avec. Le macbook air c'est la portabilité extrême, le design incontestable, la légèreté. 
Dans 2-3 ans, il sera hyper rôdé, hyper fiable, hyper boosté. Je suis rassuré sur l'achat de mon futur portable...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai eu:
> Un iBook 14' rev A, jamais aucun problème
> un PowerBok 15' Alu Rev, jamais aucun problème
> Deuc iMac 2,8 rev A (un à la maison et un au boulot), jusqu'à présent, aucun problème.
> ...



Javoue ma défaite! :rateau: 

Je ferai juste remarquer que pour une fois apple n'a pas converti 1799$ = 1799&#8364;  

Par contre vous avez vu la différence de prix entre les deux models!  

Et au fait c'est quoi comme carte graphique là de dans, ya moyen de faire tourner Crysis?


----------



## Bibabelou (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> il manque le choix "Keynote de merde" dans le sondage ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2008)

Les MacBook seront revus dans 1 ou 2 semaines voilà tout


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

ca fait faire plein d'argent aux centre de maintenance (si j'ai pas une prime avec ca !) Changement de batterie et transfert de compte et de données merdiques  Je ne parle pas des  Macs qui ne démarrent pas et dont on va devoir sortir le disque au forceps pour recup les données. Merci Apple


----------



## Xav74 (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis peut-être aveugle mais je n'ai vu aucune dâte !!!!

Quand pourons nous acheter cette merveille dans les magasins  et pas en réservation ??

merci d'avance


----------



## Yoz (15 Janvier 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> J'vois pas pourquoi il serait plus fragile qu'un autre.
> Dans tous les cas, un portable, si tu le laisses tomber, il y a beaucoup de chance qu'il soit cassé.



Faut voir comment est structuré la bête pour bien juger en effet.


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> C'est un ultra portable ET DONC, il ne peut pas avoir les mêmes caractéristique qu'un MacBook ou MacBook Pro.
> MacBook et MacBook Pro qui reste de super machine, malgré la sortie du MacBook Air.



Et en plus, Apple a l'intelligence de ne pas répéter l'erreur du PowerBook 12" et de l'iBook 12", qui étaient vers la fin si proches les uns des autres qu'ils se marchaient dessus.

Alors que là, le MacBook (complet, à 1100  avec réduction étudiant OFUP) peut continuer à se vendre comme des petits pains


----------



## clef (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> il manque le choix "Keynote de merde" dans le sondage ...



Je pense que ça crorrespond à "quel keynote ?"


----------



## flotifr (15 Janvier 2008)

Pfff... Bon, au lieu d'une belle mise à jour des Macbook pro avec une petite amélioration esthétique, on se retrouve avec une régression en termes de perfs, de capacités (DD) et surtout de RAM (Max 2Go...). Un déçu de plus comme à chaque Keynote... Et puis rien au niveau des écrans !? Faut faire quelque chose là ! Y'a des gens qui travaillent avec leurs machines......

Je créé donc le groupe *des mécontents qu'Apple se croit les maîtres du monde en se foutant de leurs clients* !


----------



## Choan (15 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les MacBook *PRO *seront revus dans 1 ou 2 semaines voilà tout



J'espere que tu dis vrai, ouais... j'espere que tu dis vrai...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Nicky Larson a dit:


> il manque le choix "Keynote de merde" dans le sondage ...



Moi suis très content ce cet keynote même si c'est pas un produit qui m'interesse, ça en fou plein la vue! :rateau: 
Et puis comme ça mon macbook pro se sent encore jeune!


----------



## NikonosV (15 Janvier 2008)

je m'attendais à un petit macbook pro

rien à voir !
ceux qui sont passer par ça






on est pas prêt de le voir en version mac intel !

y a que ça à la place depuis de lustres


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Occulter le MacBookPro c'est quand même sacrement naze.
Le MacBook lui mort la queue, ils ont la même architecture. 

Ce MacBookAir, c'est très bien. Mais c'est trop peu.
Apple fonctionne comme si son parc de bécane représentait ce qu'il y avait en 1990.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Et en plus, Apple a l'intelligence de ne pas répéter l'erreur du PowerBook 12" et de l'iBook 12", qui étaient vers la fin si proches les uns des autres qu'ils se marchaient dessus.
> 
> Alors que là, le MacBook (complet, à 1100  avec réduction étudiant OFUP) peut continuer à se vendre comme des petits pains



Bah justement, non.

Macbook et MacBookPro sont identiques sur l'architecture cpu, avec le même bus et la même fréquence pour le meilleur modèle mb face au modèle d'entrée de gamme du mbp.


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2008)

Ce fil est plein d'intérêt  mais si, mais si.
On s'aperçoit que plein de gens confondent notre vieux gourou avec le Père Noël 

je comprends qu'on soit déçu quand on espère quelque chose, mais ni les décisions d'apple, ni celles de n'importe quelle autre boîte ne sont faites en fonction des desiderata de M.X ou de M.Y. En conséquence, les produits annoncés peuvent très bien ne pas intéresser M. X ou M. Y. Mais j'ai toujours autant de mal à comprendre qu'on puisse s'en étonner 

Qu'on critique Apple, bien sûr (je peux en sortir sur le sujet ) mais croire que le produit dont on rêve est celui que va forcément faire Apple, ça fait un peu gamin, il me semble 

Le macbook air ne convient pas à tout le monde, c'est une évidence (perso, j'ai un macbook de toutes façons et je ne vais pas le changer parce qu'il sort un nouveau truc) mais il a quand même clairement une certaine logique, qu'on l'aime ou pas. Maintenant probable qu'il s'adresse plus aux hommes d'affaire (plutôt qu'aux étudiants fortunés : ils sont moins nombreux ) qu'à la majorité des forumeurs de MacGé mais où est le scandale là-dedans. On peut m'expliquer ?

Pour la tour pour bidouilleurs, il faudra encore attendre mais je m'étonne qu'on s'en étonne : ce n'est depuis longtemps et peut-être encore pour un moment pas le truc d'apple, c'est comme ça et faut faire avec ou racheter apple


----------



## tommy630 (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi je suis pas mécontent d'avoir acheter mon macbook pro il y a un mois, parceque franchement il est beau le macbook air ( bien que je m'attendais à mieux de la par d'apple ) , mais quand je vois la config completement dauber pour le prix, je me dit que le macbook pro est bien supérieur a l'heure actuelle. maintenant dans 1 ans ou deux , quand il auront réussis a y mettre un lettre blue ray etc , sa sera une bombe . disque dur 4200 tr/min 60giga, c'est horrible...


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> et faut faire avec ou racheter apple




Je met les 20$ que je refuse de payer pour la MAJ de mon touch


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Et bien, yen a beaucoup qui ne sont pas nés avec le sourire ici.
> Tout à fait d'accord avec Gwen




Voilà. Tout est au mieux dans le meilleur des mondes. 

Je me force, là. 

Et puis c'est vrai que Leopard est au top, là, on ne va pas se plaindre, ce serait exagéré. Avec la version actuelle, MacOS X a enterré Vista et les 2 prochaines versions de Windows pour au moins 20 ans. 

Non mais c'est bien. Apple commercialise désormais des OS baclés, pas finis, puis passe à autre chose...


----------



## thecrow (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Je suis aussi un peu déçu de cette macworld, c'est clair que le MacBook Air a vraiment un design terrible et une jolie innovation, mais ça fait cher le mac pour pas grand chose...

Dommage pour les MBP, qui restent inchangé à ce jours, peut être bientôt?

Idem pour les écrans, après 4 ans d'attente tjs rien... le design et les dalles commencent vraiment à vieillir...

Heureusement pour les MacPros qui ont évolués du bon côté à un prix vraiment intéressant...

Pas d'Iphone 16Go, mais bon 8Go c'est déjà pas mal et puis c'est avant tout un téléphone  

Enfin, on verra dans les semaines à venir si Apple nous réserve quelques surprises... Mais je dois dire que le MacBook Air est un joli modèle, dommage pour son prix...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Je met les 20$ que je refuse de payer pour la MAJ de mon touch



Geek !


----------



## Yoz (15 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ce fil est plein d'intérêt  mais si, mais si.
> On s'aperçoit que plein de gens confondent notre vieux gourou avec le Père Noël
> 
> je comprends qu'on soit déçu quand on espère quelque chose, mais ni les décisions d'apple, ni celles de n'importe quelle autre boîte ne sont faites en fonction des desiderata de M.X ou de M.Y. En conséquence, les produits annoncés peuvent très bien ne pas intéresser M. X ou M. Y. Mais j'ai toujours autant de mal à comprendre qu'on puisse s'en étonner
> ...



 rien à dire de plus tu reflètes ma pensée


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

tommy630 a dit:


> Moi je suis pas mécontent d'avoir acheter mon macbook pro il y a un mois, parceque franchement il est beau le macbook air ( bien que je m'attendais à mieux de la par d'apple ) , mais quand je vois la config completement dauber pour le prix, je me dit que le macbook pro est bien supérieur a l'heure actuelle. maintenant dans 1 ans ou deux , quand il auront réussis a y mettre un lettre blue ray etc , sa sera une bombe . disque dur 4200 tr/min 60giga, c'est horrible...



Raaaa trouve un ordi si fin qui contient autant!  

Il est tout simplement énorme, et oui il est pour un public comme les hommes d'affaires et autres! Par pour le commun des mortelles!


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

PS pour les râleurs : la télécommande Apple Remote est désormais une option payante 

(Cool pour moi, car je ne vais plus savoir quoi en faire, de ces télécommandes : une au boulot,  une par étage - sur 3 étages - j'ai été obligé de mettre des marques pour pas confondre  )

Sinon quelqu'un a une idée sur la carte graphique de cette 8ème merveille du Monde ?


----------



## Doug (15 Janvier 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ca a été dit mais l'ipod touch vaut désormais 289&#8364; !


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

ok c'est beau ... c'est fin ... c'est léger


- mais 100 euros de plus pour un lecteur indispensable (ben oui ilife, iwork et autres vous les acheter ou vous ?
- pas d'entrée audio
- un seul usb
- pas de firewire
- sans compter le pas d'ethernet mais ça on peut s'en passer (encore que, bien pratique quand un wifi marche pas pour reconfigurer la box)

bref je trouve ça chère .... les possibilités sur ce portable seront limités ! les macbook standart ont encore une longue vie devant eux


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Alumineux a dit:


> Design magnifique, mais:
> 
> - DD lent et limité
> - connectique très limitée
> ...


C'est surtout son côté nomade qui me paraît compromis. Il semble bien fragile... Mais il en jette ! Du point de vue des perfomances, on s'éloigne un peu du standard MB & MBP pour un prix assez élevé. Le choix d'un tel laptop n'est pas si évident.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Raaaa trouve un ordi si fin qui contient autant!
> 
> Il est tout simplement énorme, et oui il est pour un public comme les hommes d'affaires et autres! Par pour le commun des mortelles!



Non mais laisse moi rire!
Pour les hommes d'affaire?

Attend tu parles de quels hommes d'affaire? 
Des golden boys pourris celibataires et acariatres? 

Si c'est ca d'accord c'est effectivement pour les hommes d'affaire...

Au passage, moi qui fait du business (dans la musique) j'ai un macbook pour la maison et un Sony T pour le travail. Jamais on ne me fera bosser sur un macbook air (meme paye par ma boite)... Desole mais des solutions professionnelles existent. On a pas besoin d'un materiel de geek.


----------



## Paski.pne (15 Janvier 2008)

Doug a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ca a été dit mais l'ipod touch vaut désormais 289&#8364; !


Non, il vaut 271 &#8364; + 18 &#8364; pour les applis supplémentaires (achat obligatoire) :rateau:  

Pour ceux qui ne me croiraient pas, regardez le comparatif des iPods sur le store après le choix de l'iPod Touch et faites gaffe au prix annoncé


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Non mais laisse moi rire!
> Pour les hommes d'affaire?
> 
> Attend tu parles de quels hommes d'affaire?
> ...



T'as pas vu la machine encore, arrête de faire ton constipé.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

tox, je crois que tu peux changer ta signature


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Sans compter le pas d'ethernet mais ça on peut s'en passer (encore que, bien pratique quand un wifi marche pas pour reconfigurer la box)
> 
> bref je trouve ça chère .... les possibilités sur ce portable seront limités ! les macbook standart ont encore une longue vie devant eux


 Le fait qu'il n'ait pas de port ethernet m'empêche d'envisager l'achat de cette machine. Dans mon entreprise, le réseau est exclusivement câblé et l'accès wifi prohibé.


----------



## thecrow (15 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Sinon quelqu'un a une idée sur la carte graphique de cette 8ème merveille du Monde ?



ce n'est pas la même carte que sur le macbook?
c'est ce qui est noté sur le site apple...


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> tox, je crois que tu peux changer ta signature


Ah oui, oui !


----------



## Ragondin (15 Janvier 2008)

Avec la mise a jour frontrow + quicktime, impossible de lire les soustitres même avec perian mais au moins plus d'écran noir dans frontrow!


----------



## Frodon (15 Janvier 2008)

Mon avis perso c'est juste qu'il est un peu trop cher... Pour le reste, niveau specs, il me conviendrait parfaitement, d'autant que mon SuperDrive est très rarement solicité.

Les défauts:

- Prix
- Disque dur non amovible
- Un seul port USB (heureusement les hub existent)
- Pas de Firewire

Certains ajouteront à cette liste: la GMA X3100. Perso c'est largement suffisant à mes besoins, donc je ne la considère pas comme un défaut.

Pour le reste, il est très bien configuré:

- Un vrai CPU (Core2Duo)
- 2Go de mémoire!!
- Wifi 802.11n
- Bluetooth 2.1
- Ecran LED
- Mini-DVI permettant la connection (via adaptateur) aussi bien en DVI, qu'en VGA ou encore en S-Video ou Composite
- Super léger!

Avec une tel config, et malgré la GMA, on peut faire TOUT, sauf les jeux récents et quelques applis Video Pro d'Apple ou 3D.


----------



## chounim (15 Janvier 2008)

Cette nouvelle version d'iTunes est beaucoup plus réactive, rien qu'au lancement, c'est pus rapide.

Content en gros pour l'iPhone, on espérait pas moins, ni plus.
MacBookAir, j'ai vraiment du mal a voir quelle clientelle est visée...
Apple TV, a quand le blu-ray? c'est une vraie blague cet engin...
Le truc time machine la...un simple routeur avec un disque dur quoi...pas de quoi hurler de joie...

en gros, décu, pas de surprise, j'devrait arréter de trainer dans la section rumeur, j'en auré été plus content de cette keynote.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

ce portable n'est clairement pas recommandé pour une utilisation "standart" selon moi, c'est beaucoup trop restreint niveau connectivité par exemple ...

C'est un plus un portable pour faire des présentations, pour les cadres voyageurs en gros  

je vois mal un étudiant bosser là dessus (600 euros de plus pour ne toujours pas faire oturner de jeu, perdre de la connectique et du disque dur, tout ça au profit de la portabilité .... mouais), exit les montages videos, pas de carte graphique .... bref, un portable pour les professionnels de la bureautique


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Avec une tel config, et malgré la GMA, on peut faire TOUT, sauf les jeux récents et quelques applis Video Pro d'Apple ou 3D.



Ah ! Et on peut aussi installer XP ? Quitte à faire, autant installer un OS qui fonctionne.


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Autant je peux encore comprendre qu'on élimine le modem sur le MB. Encore que... Si on est loin de tout, cela peut aider. Mais virer le port ethernet, celui qu'on trouve partout. Incompréhensible !

Je suis un pro à usage bureautique, mais je dois avoir accès à différents réseaux câblés. Je suis déçu


----------



## globeman (15 Janvier 2008)

personne ne parle de time capsule??
c'est quand même pas mal de sauvegarder sans fil, tout ça de manière automatique et transparente pour l'utilisateur
moi je trouve ce produit vraiment top, enfin la sauvegarde devient hyper simple


----------



## flotifr (15 Janvier 2008)

@ *Luc G*
Le problème, c'est que si on y regarde de près, Apple a le monopole de la production des petites machines susceptibles de faire fonctionner Mac OS X, ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'autre côté de la force. Résultat, le côté papa noël, c'est pas nous qui l'inventons, c'est une véritable stratégie. Je suis pro (Agence de com) et je travaille depuis 2 ans sur un iMac et un Macbook. J'ai bien envie de changer et j'ai tout le budget nécessaire pour acheter du moment que cela correspond à ce que je cherche. Or rien ne correspond à mes besoins, alors que je fais partie de la première des cibles d'Apple (enfin au début du macintosh, plus maintenant...).

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que je serais près à payer le prix fort pour Apple, parce que je me refuse à travailler sur PC (j'en ai une sainte horreur), mais qu'à part nous pondre des iPod, ils sont plus capables de renouveler leurs écrans et leur gamme pro et du coup je reste frustré de ne pas pouvoir acheter, c'est un peu "non-sens", non ? Par contre qu'est-ce que j'en ai à foutre le Mac Pro ait 8 coeurs ??? Je ne suis pas une station de météo non plus...

Le seul truc véritablement innovant c'est le machin capsule, qui va réellement devenir un indispensable question sécurité pour les pro comme pour les autres.


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

thecrow a dit:


> ce n'est pas la même carte que sur le macbook?
> c'est ce qui est noté sur le site apple...



Oui, merci je viens de le voir. En fait le MacBook Air a les mêmes dimensions largeur x longueur qu'un MacBook, et aussi la même carte graphique, le même bus, etc.


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

Time Capsule

http://www.apple.com/fr/timecapsule

Un disque externe Wi-fi de 500Go ou 1To

Y'a pas eu de présentation


----------



## AlBundy (15 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les MacBook seront revus dans 1 ou 2 semaines voilà tout




Question con mais c'est vraiment possible ça ? Il en aurait pas dit un mot ? Ca c'est déjà vu ? Parceque perso c'est tout ce que j'attendais, ou alors une petite baisse de prix. Je demande pas une grande révision mais bon, ça fait un bout de temps qu'ils n'ont pas bougés...


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Time Capsule
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/timecapsule
> 
> ...



T'as du rater quelques choses là

Le sauvegard via wifi sera réservé à Time Capsule ou pas?


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as du rater quelques choses là
> 
> Le sauvegard via wifi sera réservé à Time Capsule ou pas?



Si c'est le cas je passe sur PC !


----------



## smog (15 Janvier 2008)

Je cite, à propos de l'absence de lecteur optique, sur le descriptif du site d'Apple :
"Alors, au lieu d'écouter un CD, vous pouvez télécharger de la musique sans fil depuis l'iTunes Store."
 
C'est vrai, un lecteur de CD ne sert à rien si on peut racheter tous les titres de sa discothèque sur iTunes !!!
Des fois on nous prend vraiment pour des débiles...

Sinon, ce truc (l'Air) est une prouesse d'un point de vue taille/poids/design, mais à part ça... C'est quand même un peu léger pour autre chose qu'un simple outil de transport de son boulot. Mais après tout, ça concerne des gens, sans doute... Par contre je crains un peu que le prix en déboute plus d'un.

Pour les caractéristiques techniques, je constate un fait sans gros précédent : un retour en arrière du point de vue GHz/capacité disque. Intéressant je trouve : la fin de la course aux GHz n'est pas nouvelle, là on commence la marche arrière !!
Bon, je suis un peu provocateur, la vocation de cette machine n'est pas la grosse performance mais la transportabilité. Et là, qui a fait mieux ? Un 13,3" aussi fin et léger, c'est beau !


----------



## 4bjomm (15 Janvier 2008)

je sui vraiment déçu par les nouvautés, je trouve qu'apple profite un peu de son image de marque, il veut faire entrer dans nos foyer des solutions de locations de films c son seul but on dirait, comme avec l'iphone il prend en pourcentage grace aux communications, mieux vaut s'acheter un disque dur multimedia et un eee pc çà fera moins de 500 et je payerait pas des locations pourries je pourait lire pleins de formats videos et j'aurait un vrai ultraportable pas un macbook compressé sans lecteur avec un ecran brillant!!! si çà continue je me remet à linux au moins c gratuit et ya pas de virus, même si mac os x est excellent, s'il suit le chemin de microsoft je ne le suivré pas


----------



## smog (15 Janvier 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Question con mais c'est vraiment possible ça ? Il en aurait pas dit un mot ? Ca c'est déjà vu ? Parceque perso c'est tout ce que j'attendais, ou alors une petite baisse de prix. Je demande pas une grande révision mais bon, ça fait un bout de temps qu'ils n'ont pas bougés...



La dernière révision date d'il y a moins de deux mois il me semble (à moins que tu parles des MB Pro ??)


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Autant je peux encore comprendre qu'on élimine le modem sur le MB. Encore que... Si on est loin de tout, cela peut aider. Mais virer le port ethernet, celui qu'on trouve partout. Incompréhensible !
> 
> Je suis un pro à usage bureautique, mais je dois avoir accès à différents réseaux câblés. Je suis déçu


c'est vrai qu'ajourd'hui tout passe par rj45 ou wifi .... et malgré le wifi qui se démocratise, on le trouve pas partout ! 

Je connais un ami par exemple, sa proprio a encore un "vieux" routeur, et donc il est relié via RJ45, et c'est beaucoup plus courant qu'on le croit dans les foyers ....

Si l'on ajoute l'exemple professionnel de tox ... ça doit être en plus idem dans bons nombres d'entreprises et c'est compréhensible ....

Ben il nous manque ce port ethernet  

Et l'absence de firewire, pour ceux qui ont des dds firewire ça va être pratique 

Enfin bon c'est sur le plan esthétique une réussite certe ! mais l'usage est relativement restreint et ne correspond qu'à un faible pourcentage d'utilisateur mac, malheureusement


----------



## smog (15 Janvier 2008)

Je trouve quand même surprenant qu'il n'y ait pas de màj du MacBook Pro...


----------



## grandwazoo (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon de toute façon au taux du dollar, le macbook air, c'est trop cher en euros, faut pas déconner :mouais: 
donc sans moi, mais j'imagine bien qu'Apple s'en fout   mais bon si plein d'autre petits "moi" trouvent que c'est trop cher et donc n'achètent PAS aaaaaaaaargl on touche au porte monnaie  
et pis ce qui m'amuse c'est que c'est bien beau de parler du monde sans fil etc etc moi qui ai un ipod touch, je n'arrive quasi jamais à trouver un wifi ouvert ! (même comble du comble au Futuroscope ! payant !) donc ça serait bien que nos villes s'équipent, ou que des structures commerciales ou autres ouvrent leur réseaux comme le proposait Avosmac dans son dernier N°.


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

POUUUUUUUUUUUURQUOI a chaque keynote j'ai le droit a une longue litanie de posteurs qui les uns après les autres sont mécontents POOOOOOOOUUUUUURRRRQQQQQUUUUUUOI !!!!


----------



## AlBundy (15 Janvier 2008)

smog a dit:


> La dernière révision date d'il y a moins de deux mois il me semble (à moins que tu parles des MB Pro ??)




Je parle des macbook pro...


----------



## smog (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui, curieux cette façon de limiter la connectique.
Cette machine combine une grande avancée et un grand recul selon moi...

Petit, léger, des technologies sans précédent...

... au prix (fort !) d'un retour en arrière niveau caractéristiques techniques.


----------



## PowerGlove (15 Janvier 2008)

En tous cas le pere job, faut qu'il revisite son buisness model parce que sa sent le plantage violent tout ca.
video sur itunes..... pfff
apple TV je le sent bien comme le bide absolu d'apple en therme de vente.

On a (j'ai) beaucoup critiqué microsoft pour des raisons souvent justifié sur sa façon de faire du fric avant de pensé inovation et client, mais je trouve que apple s'en rapproche de plus en plus
Donc avant tu avais ton ipod, tu m'étais tes mp3 dessus, joli sympa.
Ensuite l'itunes music store, ou comment inventé une nouvelle facon de *faire du fric* et arrêté un fléau ...
iphone, *achete* des musique partout. les sonneries aussi, ya pas de petit profit.
apple tv, rentre chez toi met ton numéro de CB de ton canap, tu paye encore pour regardé des films. 
Légalison le droit de se faire du fric (heu pardon de rémunérer les artistes).
Et n'oublions pas la bonne cause un ipod rouge pour le sida. avec un euro reversé sur une marge 35 points.


Par rapport a ce nouvo macbook air, Vive Linux, vive les eepc, ca c'est une vrai inovation, un tout petit ordi pas cher. On te le dit steve, il est temps de partir avec bill sur votre ile privé avec tous vos milliards.


----------



## grandwazoo (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> POUUUUUUUUUUUURQUOI a chaque keynote j'ai le droit a une longue litanie de posteurs qui les uns après les autres sont mécontents POOOOOOOOUUUUUURRRRQQQQQUUUUUUOI !!!!



PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEQUEEEEEE 
ça s'APPELLE L'ESPRIT CRITIQUE et  ya pas de quoi en faire un plat


----------



## Archaon59 (15 Janvier 2008)

Vais-je enfin avoir la réponse à ma question 5 pages avant  ?


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Sans port ethernet, sans firewire et sans lecteur/graveur optique, c'est clairement une machine d'appoint. Sous cet angle, je trouve que le concept eee d'Asus est plus intéressant et que ses limites permettent un prix plancher plus en rapport avec une machine employée occasionnellement. Ce MB Air est cher et bien peu versatile.


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> POUUUUUUUUUUUURQUOI a chaque keynote j'ai le droit a une longue litanie de posteurs qui les uns après les autres sont mécontents POOOOOOOOUUUUUURRRRQQQQQUUUUUUOI !!!!



t'es fou moi je suis super content :-D


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2008)

smog a dit:


> Je cite, à propos de l'absence de lecteur optique, sur le descriptif du site d'Apple :
> "Alors, au lieu d'écouter un CD, vous pouvez télécharger de la musique sans fil depuis l'iTunes Store."
> 
> C'est vrai, un lecteur de CD ne sert à rien si on peut racheter tous les titres de sa discothèque sur iTunes !!!
> ...



Personnellement, à part pour installer des softs (Léopard, iWork, iLive, FCE 4), je n'utilise plus jamais le lecteur optique de mon iMac et MacBook pro. 
Les données sont de plus en plus "dématérialisée", ça me semble donc logique cet abandon du lecteur optique (proposé malgré tout en option.


----------



## Giam_ (15 Janvier 2008)

L'idée n'était telle pas avant tout de mettre une claque à tout le monde.
Apple sait produire de l'outils. Maintenant Apple donne dans l'image.
Ça calme le jeu et en même temps Apple change de créneau.



dans le même genre


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai une question

Il est dit que le Time capsul est une "vrai borne airport blabla", donc ma question est, c'est donc aussi un routeur lambda avec des ports ethernet ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2008)

grandwazoo a dit:


> PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEQUEEEEEE
> ça s'APPELLE L'ESPRIT CRITIQUE et  ya pas de quoi en faire un plat



Mmm... L'esprit critique c'est un peu plus que quelques onomatopées de désarroi...


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Vais-je enfin avoir la réponse à ma question 5 pages avant  ?



Tu te croies où?


----------



## Phildor (15 Janvier 2008)

y'a pas les macgenerationistes qui sont déçus : l'action apple vient de passer en dessous des 170 dollars !


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> J'ai une question
> 
> Il est dit que le Time capsul est une "vrai borne airport blabla", donc ma question est, c'est donc aussi un routeur lambda avec des ports ethernet ?



oui je pense que c'est les meme avec juste un disque en plus


----------



## Axsis (15 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu te croies où?



Ba il se croit sur un forum !!!
Rien de plus normal !


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2008)

j'espère qu'apple ne donnera pas que dans l'image .... attendons les retours sur ce produit, il est peut-être très solide, bien que je doute un peu  

La vraie avancée selon moi c'est le trackpad, qui sera surement présent sur la prochaine rev macbook et macbookpro


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu te croies où?



Là.


----------



## flotifr (15 Janvier 2008)

*@PowerGlove*
Je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Et fidèle que je suis à Apple depuis mes 14 ans (j'en ai 31), je pense pour la première fois à étudier un peu plus en détail l'Asus EEE et Linux, parce que je commence à en avoir plein le derrière d'être considéré comme une station service...


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Ça permet d'avoir enfin un successeur au PB 12"...



Certainement pas.


----------



## wings2 (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Aïe le taux de change à la Apple.  Près de 1000 francs suisses de différence entre le prix US et le prix en francs suisses pour le MacBook Air 1.8...
> 
> 3098$ = 3366 francs suisses au taux du jour
> Affiché à 4248 francs sur le store suisse...



C'est vraiment du foutage de gueule, a ce prix là, tu prends commande pour tes amis et tu prends le billets d'avion jusqu'à New York et la tu fais presque des économies, c'est vraiment incroyable...


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Certainement pas.


 Effectivement, je me suis un peu avancé (mon premier réflexe étant "je le veux")... Ensuite, j'ai envisagé une commande ou non. Enfin, clairement, je ne peux pas l'acquérir, il ne me servirait à rien, alors que le PB 12" serait encore idéal (limitation de puissance exceptée).

Par contre, dans la gamme Pro, il prend un peu la place du 12", non ? Apple évite ainsi l'effet "canibalisant" tel qu'on l'a connu entre iBook 12" et PB 12".

Je me pose deux questions maintenant. De un, un modèle Air est-il Pro ? De deux, à quand le petit lifting de la gamme MB Pro ?


----------



## grandwazoo (15 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mmm... L'esprit critique c'est un peu plus que quelques onomatopées de désarroi...



Une onomatopée : (du grec &#959;&#957;&#959;&#956;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#960;&#943;&#945;, « création de mots ») est une catégorie d'interjection émise pour simuler un bruit particulier associé à un être, un animal ou un objet, par l'imitation des sons que ceux-ci produisent. Certaines onomatopées sont improvisées de manière spontanée, d'autres sont conventionnelles.

Les posteurs doucettement critiques envers la keynote et apple  (hou que les macmaniacs sont chatouilleux ) ne me semblent pas avoir émis d'onomatopées mais des idées mêmes quand elles sont exprimées rapidement, sur le vif. Et si on retient le contenu, il s'agit bien d'esprit critique (ce que je trouve très sain et tout à la gloire de macusers) mais nous sommes dans un forum donc tout va très vite et les arguments ne sont pas tjrs développés. Traiter tout ça d'onomatopées est un petit peu méprisant, je trouve, mais bon ya pas de mal 
En toute amitié


----------



## thenetweb (15 Janvier 2008)

kler jobs prend un peu trop les gens pour des vache à lait le coup des applis ipod a 17 euros c'est vraiment abusé " je sais que l'on ai pas obligé d acheter " mais ya des limites , même les mini jeux sur PS3 Playstation network " qui ont surement demandés beaucoup plus de developpement " sont à 7 euros Max.

J'espère que ipapy va faire marche arrière et au moins offrir les applis aux premiers acheteurs

J'attendais la macworld pour voir si je prenais L'eee PC , mon choix est fait , ce sera l eee pc le 23 janvier


----------



## tchico (15 Janvier 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Personnellement, à part pour installer des softs (Léopard, iWork, iLive, FCE 4), je n'utilise plus jamais le lecteur optique de mon iMac et MacBook pro.
> Les données sont de plus en plus "dématérialisée", ça me semble donc logique cet abandon du lecteur optique (proposé malgré tout en option.



Tu n'as pas tout a fait tort.
Je me faisais la réflexion. c'est utilisé de moins en moins et seulement pour graver un projet finalisé.
Tout comme fait
c'est pas mal.
il aurait fallu que le prix ait été en dessous des 1000 euros (version HD)
c'est le point négatif.:love:
A ce prix. j'oublie.........


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

mince moi qui croyait que le grand wazoo n'était qu'un bar génial (st donc surement fermé) d'Amiens&#8230;


----------



## Laurentor (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Pour l'instant je suis simple utilisateur d'un Ipod et pense switcher d'ici à la fin de l'année.
Je voudrais juste réagir sur le portable ultra plat .
Perso, on me donne ça pour travailler je signe tout de suite. Je n'utilise pour ainsi dire jamais le lecteur optique au travail (pourquoi faire ? je suis pas au bureau pour mater des films). J'utilise de manière plus intensive un disque dur externe et une clé USB pour des échanges de fichiers (via le réseau en entreprise ce n'est pas toujours si facile).
Il n'y a pas de port ethernet et alors ? On est au 21 ° siècle non ? Franchement, techniquement, rien n'empêche maintenant les entreprises de passer tout le réseau interne en wifi. Des solutions plus sécurisées que le Wifi personnel existe pour ce faire.

Je trouve que ce portable a toute sa place dans les entreprises et peut permettre à Apple de toucher un créneau encore marginal, celui des entreprises. C'est à mon avis très intelligent comme démarche marketing. Il faudra certainement attendre quelques années pour que les grandes entreprises françaises passent sous ce type de technologie mais ce portable a toute sa place dans bon nombre de sociétés.

Dans le cadre d'un usage personnel, tout dépend de ce qu'on attend d'un portable. Si c'est pour remplacer un fixe, alors forcément ce type de technologie ne convient pas. Par contre si vous avez un fixe et n'utilisez votre portable que lors de vos déplacements à quoi bon avoir le dernier portable dernier cri pour y caser vos photos de vacances vos films téléchargées sur Itunes  et surfer sur le net pour lire vos mails ou trouver un restaurant ? Si ce portable était moins cher je l'aurai sans conteste acheté et donné mon portable actuel à ma copine. 
Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que la mémoire SSD baisse 

Voilà c'est juste mon avis personnel alors pas taper !


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Par contre, dans la gamme Pro, il prend un peu la place du 12", non ? Apple évite ainsi l'effet "canibalisant" tel qu'on l'a connu entre iBook 12" et PB 12".



Non. Franchement, il ne prend la place de rien du tout. C'est un tout nouvel ordinateur, je trouve. Je n'ose même pas le comparer aux MB, même s'il rentre dans leur gamme.

Le PB 12" était beaucoup plus proche des autres powerbook que des ibook.

Alors que ce MB air, j'ai du mal à le situer dans la gamme (même si Apple le classe dans les MB).
Et ce truc en milieu professionnel, il risque de ne pas trop percer, en tout cas ça m'étonnerait...

Il risque de se retrouver encore plus "en marge" que ne l'était le PB12"...


----------



## AlBundy (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mince moi qui croyait que le grand wazoo n'était qu'un bar génial (st donc surement fermé) d'Amiens



Aux dernières nouvelles il est toujours ouvert


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> oui je pense que c'est les meme avec juste un disque en plus



même pas une petite gestion RAID ?


----------



## Mythe Errant (15 Janvier 2008)

Ok pas de surprise... mais les rumeurs pré-Macworld deviennent tellement folles et nombreuses qu'il devient difficile d'être surpris le moment venu... Steve Jobs s'est fait prendre à son propre jeu! 
Malgré tout ce portable est carrément extra et un bon complément d'iMac... Mais faute d'argent, ça attendra un peu. Car mes rumeurs à moi me disent que mon compte bancaire ne supportera pas un nouvel achat avant quelques mois!

Par contre, je suis surtout déçu de la mise à jour de front-row qui ne permet toujours pas d'écouter via airport "itunes". C'est quand même délirant qu'en passant de Tiger à Léopard, on ait perdu cette fonctionnalité!

Sinon, j'ai pas compris... est-ce qu'on va pouvoir installer des applications tierces sur l'iphone... genre la vidéo-caméra? ichat?... ou bien c juste les rumeurs qui ont pollué mon cerveau?


----------



## grandwazoo (15 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mince moi qui croyait que le grand wazoo n'était qu'un bar génial (st donc surement fermé) d'Amiens



Et ben je pense qu'ils doivent être fan de Frank Zappa comme moi  
Grandwazoo est le nom d'un de ces albums


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (15 Janvier 2008)

Itunes store en panne....


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2008)

Laurentor a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour l'instant je suis simple utilisateur d'un Ipod et pense switcher d'ici à la fin de l'année.
> Je voudrais juste réagir sur le portable ultra plat .
> ...


Je me dis pareil depuis que je suis chargé, cet après-midi, d'acheter deux laptop, pour moi et mon chef ^^


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles il est toujours ouvert



ils parlaient de la fermeture quand je suis parti il y a 5 ans et je savais pour Zappa, heureusement !

(et heureusement pour la non-fermeture ! du coup j'irais y boire un verre bientot )


----------



## Damino (15 Janvier 2008)

Je suis assez d'accord pour dire que cette machine est chère et incomplète par rapport à son prix. Elle me semble convenir uniquement pour ceux ayant déjà un mac à la maison (et qui ont du fric aussi !) : une machine pour faire des vrais trucs et une machine nomade dans laquelle on emporte des photos, musique, présentation, documents de travail et qui permet une connexion sans fil à internet. Mais ça fait cher.

Par ailleurs USB 3 arrive bientôt, alors quand est il de FireWire ? va-t-il évolué ? être abandonné ?


----------



## Warflo (15 Janvier 2008)

A propos du lecteur optique, comment vas-ton faire dans le cas d'une mise à jour système ?
Ou même pour installer Windows ou Linux ?
Booter sur un CD à travers le réseau ?


----------



## kitetrip (15 Janvier 2008)

Phildor a dit:


> y'a pas les macgenerationistes qui sont déçus : l'action apple vient de passer en dessous des 170 dollars !



Bon ça dégringole encore et ensuite j'achète


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

J'y ai pensé, sauf qu'à NY (dont la taxe est de 150$, j'ai vérifié en tapant un zip code 90027 de Manhattan sur l'apple store us), t'auras droit qu'à un clavier qwerty...
Le clavier espagnol avec l'OS en Espagnol, ça peut le faire, remarque...

Bon, ok. MacBook Air, ya pas à dire, c léger : génial pour le canapé, le voyage, l'emmener au lit, en cours, au boulot... Mais c'est cher.

Le prix US est justifié. Pas celui Euro :hein: . Encore moins le suisse  : on croit que tous les suisses sont nés avec une cuiller d'argent dans la bouche, mais bon.

Surtout, si je ne nie aucunement toutes les nouveautés, design, prouesses en termes de place, etc., je regrette une absence d'évolutivité à moyen et long terme de la bête :

   _avec 2Go de Ram, on est déjà au max des possibilités : très suffisant aujourd'hui pour un très grand nombre d'applications (notamment pro), mais dans 4 ou 5 ans ??
   _une batterie certes améliorée, plus fine et qui, aux vues de sa taille/poids fournit un bon rendu (grâce au LED), mais qui reste inférieure au macbook (5h contre 6h pour ce dernier). C'est un détail qui pèse dans la balance.
   _un DD 80Go qu'on ne peut pas changer. De toute façon, la technologie PATA est en train de disparaître (PATA-TRAS, lol  ). Seagate a décidé récemment de l'abandonner pour ne citer qu'eux. 4200trs/min, c'est silencieux, ça chauffe moins, ça consomme moins, mais c'est moins rapide. Surtout avec du 1,6 Ghz.

Je pense que pour 250 euros de moins, je me serais posé moins de questions. Mais cela aurait supposé soit une maj des MB, soit une baisse du prix. Mais un MB < 1000 euros, ça semble du mirage.

*Petit calcul personnel en fonction de ce que j'ai besoin :
*
  1049   euros    _MB 2Ghz_
+  120   euros    _2*2Go ram sur ramshopping (agréé Kingstone / apple), liv incluse_
+    79   euros    _Iwork_
+  139   euros    _MacOffice 2008 (pour être parfaitement "compatible" et gagner                                             en choix pour les "présentations" de mes différents docs_
+    60   euros    _souris (prix max, par forcément une petite mouse apple)_
+  299   euros    _timecapsule (très bien faite et pratique pour l'imprimante)_
+  110   euros    _DD 250Go 5400 trs/min (j'ai un prix je dirai pas où !)_
____________
= 1856  euros    _voire même 1750 euros avec la remise étudiant 6% applestore._


   1699
+     79
+   139
+     60
+   299 
+     30  euros   _(max) pour un petit hub_
+     19  euros   _pour l'apple remote (dont je ne vais pratiquement pas me servir, mais_
_bon c'est pour le fun, c'est mon premier mac, je switche)_
____________
=  2325 euros    s_oit environ 2190 euros avec les 6%_

*Différentiel : environ 450 euros de différence... Pour un étudiant, ça fait des sous. 
*
Après, on a droit à plus léger, mais moins d'autonomie, moins rapide, moins puissant.... _Faut correctement évaluer ses besoins. Je sens que je ne vais pas bien dormir moi...
_
_LOL James Bond est en train d'être tourné, je suis sûr qu'on verrra ce mac dans le prochain film LOL_


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2008)

Le MacBook Air semble effectivement correspondre à un marché de niche (qui me conviens parfaitement... si on fait abstraction du prix exorbitant ; j'ai beau être pro, quand même !).
Je le vois essentiellement comme une machine servant aux présentations et aux formations ; quand il faut se balader avec un mac et un vidéoprojecteur, un gain de quelques kg n'est pas négligeable...
Ou alors comme machine d'appoint, en voyage pour fignoler un truc...
Mais, bon le rapport prix/config est tout simplement effarant...
Enfin, on fait des économies sur la sacoche ; si j'i bien compris, une enveloppe en papier Kraft suffit.


----------



## nlex (15 Janvier 2008)

je trouve que c'est une tres bonne Keynote (c'est pas tous les jours qu'une nouvelle machine pparait dans la gamme Apple) mais je ne me sens pas concerné :

d'Apple j'attends des nouveaux écrans et une nouvelle machine placé qui soit une sorte de mini ac pro ( MacAir ?  )

Il semble que Apple ne soit pas du tout intéressé par mon fric, tant pis&#8230;


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

> Enfin, on fait des économies sur la sacoche ; si j'i bien compris, une enveloppe en papier Kraft suffit.


MDR :love::love: Mais tellement vrai. Et c'est pas les 2 adaptateurs DVI et VGA fournis qui vont nous consoler...


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

> le rapport prix/config est tout simplement effarant..



RE VRAI !(triste):rose:


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Ceux qui s'en sentent la force peuvent compléter l'ébauche sur le MBAir sur Wikipédia...
Moi je vais au dodo.. Bonne nuit !! (Je vais pas dormir, je vais pas dormir !!!:hein


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> *Différentiel : environ 450 euros de différence... Pour un étudiant, ça fait des sous.
> *
> Après, on a droit à plus léger, mais moins d'autonomie, moins rapide, moins puissant.... _Faut correctement évaluer ses besoins. Je sens que je ne vais pas bien dormir moi...
> _
> _LOL James Bond est en train d'être tourné, je suis sûr qu'on verrra ce mac dans le prochain film LOL_



Je crois que tu vas beaucoup mieux dormir quand tu vas voir les benchs du Mac Air, qui ne vont forcément pas être terribles...
Contrairement à toi, je suis très loin d'être convaincu que cette machine fasse tourner correctement un bon nombre d'applications "pro" et puisse servir de machine principale...


----------



## Choan (15 Janvier 2008)

> si j'i bien compris, une enveloppe en papier Kraft suffit.



Parait meme qu'elle est fournie par apple!


----------



## benmoss (15 Janvier 2008)

prix/config effarant?! j'ai du mal là...est-ce que vous avez vu la taille du circuit imprimé de ce truc...pardon, mauvaise question...
est-ce que vous imaginez le boulot que les ingés ont du fournir pour reduire a ce point les technos...?
et puis je me demande, quel homme d'affaire a besoin de mille million de gigahertz pour taper du texte dites moi?
je peux vous le dire pour l'avoir vu, la puissance ne fait pas tout... j'ai vu dans mon ecole des machines de fabrication qui tournent avec des processeurs presque plus vieux que moi et un plus puissant ca ne leur servirait a rien...et pour les autres raleurs, comparez les machines macs aux pc's et vous remarquerez que meme un macbookpro c'est petit pour les PCistes...


----------



## gentleboy83 (15 Janvier 2008)

Exact pour les applications "pro", je me suis mal exprimé. Peu de chance pour Aperture ou Final Cut de s'épanouir sur cette machine. Je pensais comme un bon vieil utilisateur PC que je suis encore, à savoir des tableurs, etc... Shame on me.


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

Laurentor a dit:


> Pour l'instant je suis simple utilisateur d'un Ipod et pense switcher d'ici à la fin de l'année.
> Je voudrais juste réagir sur le portable ultra plat .
> Perso, on me donne ça pour travailler je signe tout de suite. Je n'utilise pour ainsi dire jamais le lecteur optique au travail (pourquoi faire ? je suis pas au bureau pour mater des films). J'utilise de manière plus intensive un disque dur externe et une clé USB pour des échanges de fichiers (via le réseau en entreprise ce n'est pas toujours si facile).
> Il n'y a pas de port ethernet et alors ? On est au 21 ° siècle non ? Franchement, techniquement, rien n'empêche maintenant les entreprises de passer tout le réseau interne en wifi. Des solutions plus sécurisées que le Wifi personnel existe pour ce faire.
> ...


J'espère que jamais, au grand jamais, mon entreprise ne m'obligera à travailler sur un MacBook Air et en WiFi de surcroît 

Franchement, la MacBook Air dans les entreprises, je n'y crois pas une seconde, pour des raisons évidentes de coûts.

@+
iota


----------



## benmoss (15 Janvier 2008)

il lui faudra surement du temps a la bete pour trouver son creneau, le macbook est deja pas mal leger je trouve (comparé a un pc en tout cas...) mais il le trouvera malgré le marché tres restreint auquel il s'adresse car le marché des ultraportable n'est pas comparable a celui des laptops classiques, il n'est pas régit par les meme regles...


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

Damino a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord pour dire que cette machine est chère et incomplète par rapport à son prix. Elle me semble convenir uniquement pour ceux ayant déjà un mac à la maison (et qui ont du fric aussi !) : une machine pour faire des vrais trucs et une machine nomade dans laquelle on emporte des photos, musique, présentation, documents de travail et qui permet une connexion sans fil à internet. Mais ça fait cher.
> 
> Par ailleurs USB 3 arrive bientôt, alors quand est il de FireWire ? va-t-il évolué ? être abandonné ?



Le firewire va évoluer aussi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2008)

Warflo a dit:


> A propos du lecteur optique, comment vas-ton faire dans le cas d'une mise à jour système ?
> Ou même pour installer Windows ou Linux ?
> Booter sur un CD à travers le réseau ?



Vu les spec il est de toute manière pas Vista-ready.


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vu les spec il est de toute manière pas Vista-ready.



Ca tombe bien je ne le suis pas non plus


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Zut zut zut. Je me leve et pas de 10.5.2 annoncee  Sinon, ca va, le Mac a eu droit a une partie du gateau. Excellente idee pour les films, faut voir les prix sur le store europeen. Je pense vraiment qu'une partie du piratage occasionnel baissera grace a cela


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2008)

Houraaaaaa ça va libérer de la bande passante


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Salaud    229800 JPY quand meme. Comme le Mac Pro, Apple a revu a la baisse le cours du yen... :hein:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> *Petit calcul personnel en fonction de ce que j'ai besoin :
> *
> 1049   euros    _MB 2Ghz_
> +  120   euros    _2*2Go ram sur ramshopping (agréé Kingstone / apple), liv incluse_
> ...



Time capsule tu peux l'enlever de la liste. Si tu as un budget restreint, inutile d'opter pour un tel périphérique. Un bon DD de 500 go dans un boîtier de bonne qualité avec connectique firewire fera mieux pour bien moins cher. 

La souris à 60 euros pourquoi pas. Mais à ce prix là, il faut prendre de la très bonne qualité; une Razer pro 1v6 par exemple. Sinon, une mini souris pour portable 'Crosoft tu en auras pour 15 euros à tout casser. 

Pour la ram tu peux trouver moins cher dans n'importe quelle boutique PC. J'ai upgradé mon Mini avec 2x2 go de Dane Elec pour moins de 100 euros. 

Iwork n'est pas indispensable; pour Office c'est un choix que j'approuve pour une compatibilité parfaite. Il faudra surveiller les prochaines offres de 'Crosoft, en tant qu'étudiant on aura peut être une offre équivalente à celle de la version PC, soit 52 euros pour les étudiants : http://www.officepourlesetudiants.fr/home.asp

Tout ça pour dire qu'il est inutile de charger ta facture. Tu peux t'en sortir pour moins de 1500 euros sans soucis.


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Pas hyper cher Time Capsule : 35800 ou 59800 JPY, ca reste raisonnable vu le prix d'un DD separe ici.


----------



## ficelle (15 Janvier 2008)

super content de cette soirée... je vais faire des économies en attendant sagement un vrai ultra portable


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Bah c'est pas mal deja ce Macbook Air : plus classe que le TX de Sony. C'est vrai que 13" c'est un poil grand, mais je suis content que la gamme Mac s'agrandisse. Ah c'est sur, on aurait reve beaucoup plus, mais c'est deja pas mal


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Janvier 2008)

ça a commencé ?


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Janvier 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> prix/config effarant?! j'ai du mal là...est-ce que vous avez vu la taille du circuit imprimé de ce truc...pardon, mauvaise question...
> est-ce que vous imaginez le boulot que les ingés ont du fournir pour reduire a ce point les technos...?
> et puis je me demande, quel homme d'affaire a besoin de mille million de gigahertz pour taper du texte dites moi?
> je peux vous le dire pour l'avoir vu, la puissance ne fait pas tout... j'ai vu dans mon ecole des machines de fabrication qui tournent avec des processeurs presque plus vieux que moi et un plus puissant ca ne leur servirait a rien...et pour les autres raleurs, comparez les machines macs aux pc's et vous remarquerez que meme un macbookpro c'est petit pour les PCistes...



Ben oui, c'est petit, miniaturisé et tout ça, mais à quel prix !!!
2 Go de RAM max pour faire tourner Leopard, un proc à 1,6 GHz, un DD qui tourne à 4200 tr/min pour 1700 euros, j'appelle ça, en 2008, un rapport config/prix effarant.
La puissance ne fait pas tout, mais ça aide. Et ça fait un peu plus que l'épaisseur de la machine, ne t'en déplaise...
Ensuite "quel homme d'affaire a besoin de mille million de gigahertz pour taper du texte dites moi?". 
D'abord, qu'est ce c'est qu'un "homme d'affaire" ? En tout cas certainement pas quelqu'un qui se contente de taper du texte au km... Ça, ça s'appelle une secrétaire stagiaire...
Et puis il ne s'agit justement pas de "mille million de gigahertz" dans cette machine, mais justement de 1,6 malheureux GHz... A mille millions, c'est sûr, j'achète...


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Mais personne n'a dit que tous ceux qui veulent un portable doivent le prendre fin et beau et... La Macbook est super, son prix est super, c'est notamment la machine de reve a balader en voyage pour decharger et trier ses photos sans se faire trop peur. A chacun sa machine, un ultraportable reste plutot elitiste. Et alors ? Tant qu'il y a des usages...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Janvier 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En tout cas certainement pas quelqu'un qui se contente de taper du texte au km... Ça, ça s'appelle une secrétaire stagiaire...


Ah non, elle ramasse des trucs aussi sous le bureau  d'où l'interêt de l'ultra-portabeul :rateau:


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

La keynote est en ligne Enjoy!


----------



## baltique (15 Janvier 2008)

Donc un ultra portable léger, incassable, 6 prises usb, 2 firewire 400, 2 firewire 800, 1 prise ethernet, 1 DVI, 1 entrée son, 1 prise peritel, 1 prise pour rasoir 12 volt, un crochet d'attache pour caravane...sans oublier avec 8 coeurs pour utiliser Apertume à plein régime avec iMovie, illustrator en tâche de fond...le tout pour 1200 euros.

Le macbook air répond à une demande réelle. Celui qui possède un ordi bureau et qui veut une vrai solution nomade. Quand on a un MacBook, on peut se passer d'un ordi bureau mais quand on a un ordi bureau, on aimerait bien avoir un ultraportable...

Pour ethernet, option à 30 euros (sur prise usb), pour le graveur DVD/CD, option à 99 euros...

Pour une utilisation nomade, il est parfait...le prix ? par rapport à la concurrence PC/vista...

bonne nuit !


----------



## HmJ (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, on verra bien mardi prochain si de nouveaux Mac de bureau debarquent avec la 10.5.2. Ah ben non : le 31 janvier la PMA commence : Aperture 2.0 et nouveaux ecrans dans deux semaines. L'espoir fait vivre...


----------



## Luc G (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon, quelques remarques pour ceux qui font des remarques que je trouve intéressantes :
- pour l'ethernet, l'adaptateur ethernet est à 29  sur l'applestore, c'est donc une solution "raisonnable" même si entre l'adaptateur VGA, l'adaptateur ethernet, le modem USB, la télécommande il y a de quoi se remplir les poches, les notres et celles d'apple 
- pour l'USB unique, outre la solution du hub, je suppose que plein de gens qui utilisent ça en nomade ne brancheront pas 50 trucs à la fois dessus et que l'essentiel est quand même qu'il y en ait au moins un  mais c'est vrai que ça dépend des besoins
- pour le firewire :
   - pour les DD, beaucoup, surtout dans les petits, sont USB-firewire, donc ce n'est pas vraiment bloquant, plutôt un ralentisseur éventuel
   - pour la vitesse, c'est uniquement pour travailler en direct dessus parce qu'en copie de fichier entre disque interne et disque externe, de toutes façons, c'est le DD interne du macbook air qui va pas suivre (faut voir avec la version flash)
   - je vois un cas où ça me gênerait par rapport au macbook, c'est quand mon gamin branche la caméra en firewire sur le macbook pour enregistrer des films sur un DD externe que je branche en USB : avec un seul port USB, là c'est vrai que ça coince. Disons que le macbook air ne sera peut-être pas l'ami des amateurs de camescope.

Pour la puissance, peut-être insuffisante dans 4-5 ans, faut être raisonnable : 
- tous les ordis ont tendance à se démoder en 4-5 ans (même si j'utilise toujours au boulot pour des tâches particulières un centris 650 de 13 ou 14 ans, je ne sais plus ) ;
- mon ordi fixe du boulot est un emac à 1GHz il me semble, de 3 ans, il va encore légèrement plus vite qu'un apple II quand même ! et le macbook air est des années-lumière en avant a priori (le DD ne doit pas être trop rapide mais sinon, on doit tourner juste un peu moins vite qu'un macbook, souvent aussi rapide que mon G5 2x 2GHz alors)

Pour la solidité, faut attendre un peu pour avoir une idée

Reste le problème du remplacement de la batterie, là il y a sans doute un vrai problème, enfin faudra voir si elle est vraiment bloquée ou non (pour le disque dur compliqué à changer, ça ne sera pas le premier portable à compliquer la vie : j'ai une palourde )

Sinon, un vrai clavier apparemment même si c'est à vérifier (ça compte), un vrai écran, un bon système (surtout en 10.5.3 ou 10.5.4 ) et un prix "abordable" à défaut d'être donné. J'ai jeté un oeil chez sony, on est au prix du premier modèle à peu près : il a plus de connexions mais des choses en moins aussi, il y en a aussi qui valent le double, c'est le prix de la miniaturisation.

Pour ce qu'Apple n'a pas annoncé, ce qui m'interplle le plus, c'est le renouvellement des écrans qui sont un peu déconnectés aujourd'hui :
- va-t-il être fait dans l'incognito la semaine prochaine ou dans un mois ?
- attendent-ils une nouvelle génération de dalles ou de connecteurs ?
- veulent-ils laisser tomber ?

j'aurais tendance à privilégier la deuxième hypothèse mais c'est un peu la bouteille à l'encre.


----------



## guillaumeb (15 Janvier 2008)

Dite j'arrive jamais a streamer les keynotes que je sois sur Mac ou PC, c'est frustrant!!!

Quelqu'un pourrait l'enregistrer, je peux preter un endroit FTP si vous voulez

QQ un a un probleme de streaming avec Orange et la Livebox? Faut il avoir Quicktime Pro absolument... chez moi c'est la meme chose tous les ans... Quicktime charge pendant des heures pour RIEN....


Merci


----------



## lifenight (16 Janvier 2008)

guillaumeb a dit:


> Dite j'arrive jamais a streamer les keynotes que je sois sur Mac ou PC, c'est frustrant!!!
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait l'enregistrer, je peux preter un endroit FTP si vous voulez
> 
> ...



Bizarre chez moi ça fonctionne direct, j'ai quicktime pro mais je doute que ce soit parce que ce soit parce que c'est la version pro


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est petit, miniaturisé et tout ça, mais à quel prix !!!
> 2 Go de RAM max pour faire tourner Leopard, un proc à 1,6 GHz, un DD qui tourne à 4200 tr/min pour 1700 euros, j'appelle ça, en 2008, un rapport config/prix effarant.
> La puissance ne fait pas tout, mais ça aide. Et ça fait un peu plus que l'épaisseur de la machine, ne t'en déplaise...
> Ensuite "quel homme d'affaire a besoin de mille million de gigahertz pour taper du texte dites moi?".
> ...



- Sur l'imac 24" sous léopard à la maison, il n'y a pour l'heure qu'un giga de Ram, on vit quand même avec  même si j'y ajouterai bien 1 ou 2 Go un de ces jours
- 1,6 Ghz (en double, si je ne m'abuse), c'est plus que 90% des ordis "professionnels" pour la seule raison qu'ils ne sont pas changés tous les 6 mois et qu'il y a 3 ans, c'était presque le top (là où je suis, je me demande s'il y a un seul processeur de cette puissance )
- on peut travailler et même être homme d'affaire (ce n'est pas mon cas ) en tapant du texte ou en faisant autre chose : tout dépend du boulot, je veux bien croire que pour faire du montage vidéo ou du photoshop sur des images en 14 megapixels, c'est un peu juste mais pour sortir un rapport avec quelques tableaux et quelques graphiques, ça doit pouvoir aller pour l'immense majorité des gens mais sans doute pas pour tous, c'est vrai.

Ne pas confondre : "cet ordinateur ne me convient pas", ce qui peut être parfaitement justifié, et "cet ordinateur ne convient à personne", ce qu'on verra avec les ventes d'ici 2 ou 3 trimestres.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Oui, je suis en train de regarder le streaming. Bizarre, la langue de Steve a fourche plusieurs fois, genre "Tiger a plein de nouvelles fonctionalites, comme Time Machine par exemple"


----------



## guillaumeb (16 Janvier 2008)

en tout cas je suis frustré a chaque fois. Et sinon avons nous une version iTunes ici en France?

Quand je vais sur le store je ne trouve les anciennes Keynotes...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

guillaumeb a dit:


> en tout cas je suis frustré a chaque fois. Et sinon avons nous une version iTunes ici en France?


non ça devrait être annoncé ce soir, c'est une nouveauté très attendue


----------



## 4bjomm (16 Janvier 2008)

steve veut nous la mettre avec sa video a la demande, et toute ses conneries de mise à jour payante, on ne peut plus critiqué l'attitude de microsoft. avant j'étais fan de apple pour ces innovations maintenant ils ne savent faire que du matériels payants pour payer leur musique et video, c des escrots.
un macbook air + un apple tv = 2000&#8364;
un eee pc + un disque dur multimedia = 500&#8364;
même utilisation mais avec un disque dur multimedia je peux lire tout les formats videos

je crois que g fé mon choix, vive linuxgénération

pourtant avant la sortie de l'apple tv, je ne supporté aucune critique sur apple maintenant quand on réfléchis malgré que leopard soit excelent, je ne sé plus ou est passé le think different, je ne suis pas contre payé un produit un peu plus cher que la moyenne si c de bonne qualité mé c de l'abus cette apple tv çà sert à rien a part voler les gens, il disent qu'il vendent un macbookair 13 pouce alors qu'en faite ils mettent un petit ecran avec des bords hyper larges (les macbooks pro 15 pouces sont pratiquement aussi gros sauf en épaisseur), 
steve veut nous la mettre mé moi je vois clair dans leur stratégie: gagner de l'argent sur les pourcentages des ventes de musique de films et les communication, pas étonnant que le logo soit devenu sombre sur les imac (la force est obscur, vive les rebelles et chewbaca lol)
vive les iphone débloqués, vive le téléchargement, vive linux, vive les écrans compatibles hdcp, vive les lecteurs (ET graveur) dvd intégré (ou fourni), et vivement le départ de steve
mes cher(e)s macusers ne tombé pas dans le piège de steve sauf si vous avez beaucoup d'argent mé ceux qui ont beaucoup d'argent c parce qu'ils le dépense pas connement...

c pour quand les apple chiottes avec PQ à la demande  wifi n et time machine intégré :rateau:


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Il y a de tout dans la gamme Apple, chacun peut y trouver quelque chose a son gout. Et pour tous les prix. Mais pour avoir OS X, il faut toujours un Mac, donc je n'irai plus voir du cote de Linux


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

4bjomm a dit:


> ...malgré que leopard soit excelent...



Même pas. Pour le moment, c'est une grosse daube toute bugguée qu'Apple n'a toujours pas eu la décence de mettre à jour. Peut-être à cause de ce que tu dis plus haut, même si ça peut paraitre paradoxal, chez Apple le software étant intimement lié au hardware...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

4bjomm a dit:


> steve veut nous la mettre avec sa video a la demande, et toute ses conneries de mise à jour payante, on ne peut plus critiqué l'attitude de microsoft. avant j'étais fan de apple pour ces innovations maintenant ils ne savent faire que du matériels payants pour payer leur musique et video, c des escrots.
> un macbook air + un apple tv = 2000
> un eee pc + un disque dur multimedia = 500
> même utilisation mais avec un disque dur multimedia je peux lire tout les formats videos
> ...



Au revoir.


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Même pas. Pour le moment, c'est une grosse daube toute bugguée qu'Apple n'a toujours pas eu la décence de mettre à jour. Peut-être à cause de ce que tu dis plus haut, même si ça peut paraitre paradoxal, chez Apple le software étant intimement lié au hardware...




Et il n'y a même pas eu d'annonces sur des points que je considérais primordiaux:

- Mise à jour des Macbook Pro, peut-être légère ajustement macbook (Ram, dd)
- Annonce du iPhone au Canada, ou au moins avoir une date de sortie! (peut-être que je rêve..)
- Annonce de 10.5.2
- Mise à jour iPhone 16 Go (peut-être, mais alors quand?)
:rose:


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et il n'y a même pas eu d'annonces sur des points que je considérais primordiaux:
> 
> -(...)
> - Annonce de 10.5.2
> ...



J'avoue que là, Apple commence à sérieusement manquer de crédibilité. MacOS X se "vistalise", si je puis dire. C'est quand même dingue quand on pense que toute "l'intelligence" des machines est supposé être dans cet OS.

J'ai l'impression que maintenant tout est basé sur la vente de musiques, de films, et de téléphonie portable.

Bonne nuit, je vais cauchemarder dans mon coin.


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Janvier 2008)

"J'ai l'impression que tout est basé sur la vente de musiques, de films, et de téléphonie portable." 

Depuis le temps que je m'use les doigts à annoncer la windoisation D'Apple et de son OS, dans le but d'attirer les switchers... 

Malgré tout, on gagne un nouveau mac... Le "vrai" Leopard sera livré en même temps que les premiers mac book air...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Malgré tout, on gagne un nouveau mac... Le "vrai" Leopard sera livré en même temps que les premiers mac book air...



+1

C'est le plus plausible.


----------



## lifenight (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'avoue que là, Apple commence à sérieusement manquer de crédibilité. MacOS X se "vistalise", si je puis dire. C'est quand même dingue quand on pense que toute "l'intelligence" des machines est supposé être dans cet OS.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que maintenant tout est basé sur la vente de musiques, de films, et de téléphonie portable.
> 
> Bonne nuit, je vais cauchemarder dans mon coin.



C'est normal, je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de ce qui se passe en ce moment, la télévision à la demande, l'achat des films et des musiques sur le net est en passe de devenir le prochain standard, le support physique devient obsolète (dvd et même le blu-ray) et Apple veut ce marché qui a un avenir énorme.

Franchement, ce nouveau soft pour l'apple tv est tout simplement incroyable, n'oubliez pas qu'un film n'est pas réalisé gratuitement, le prix de la location d'un film en hd est cohérent par rapport aux prix pratiqués dans les vidéothèques et sans bouger de chez soi, avec une preview du film et tout


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Vous etes durs avec Leo. Je m'en sers pour bosser depuis plus de deux mois : aucun pepin. 2-3 bricoles qui peuvent etre agacantes pour certains, je vous l'accorde. Mais c'est fini le temps ou la Macworld servait a introduire de nouveaux ordinateurs : les mises a jours se font a part, cf le Mac Pro et le Xserve. Peut-etre la 10.5.2 arrivera ce vendredi, en tout cas elle sera la ce mois-ci : plus d'un mois que les testeurs ont recu leur package.


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> C'est normal, je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de ce qui se passe en ce moment, la télévision à la demande, l'achat des films et des musiques sur le net est en passe de devenir le prochain standard, le support physique devient obsolète (dvd et même le blu-ray) et Apple veut ce marché qui a un avenir énorme.
> 
> Franchement, ce nouveau soft pour l'apple tv est tout simplement incroyable, n'oubliez pas qu'un film n'est pas réalisé gratuitement, le prix de la location d'un film en hd est cohérent par rapport aux prix pratiqués dans les vidéothèques et sans bouger de chez soi, avec une preview du film et tout



Bien sûr, je ne dis pas que cela n'a aucune importance. Je peux comprendre les enjeux.

Mais quand on achète un Mac, ce n'est pas pour s'en servir uniquement comme centre multimédia.

Le développement de MacOS X devrait être au coeur de ce que fait Apple. Cela concerne tout le monde, quand on est sur Mac.

Concernant Leopard, force est de constater qu'Apple n'est allé que de déconvenue en déconvenue....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Pi' la gestion des disques SSD.
Les nouvelles options de transfert à l'install de Leo.
Trackpad Multi-touch.

Raison de plus pour confirmer l'arrivée imminente de la 10.5.2


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Mouais, attends quand meme un peu. Tout nouvel OS a un paquet de bugs a resoudre, cette 10.5.2 devrait en venir a bout. Je me rappelle que c'est vraiment a la 10.4.4 que Tiger m'a impressionne 

Je sais que qui aime bien chatie bien : je pense que fin janvier, 3 mois apres la sortie officielle, on pourra commencer a encenser Leopard... ou preparer les tomates


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Vous etes durs avec Leo. Je m'en sers pour bosser depuis plus de deux mois : aucun pepin. 2-3 bricoles qui peuvent etre agacantes pour certains, je vous l'accorde. Mais c'est fini le temps ou la Macworld servait a introduire de nouveaux ordinateurs : les mises a jours se font a part, cf le Mac Pro et le Xserve. Peut-etre la 10.5.2 arrivera ce vendredi, en tout cas elle sera la ce mois-ci : plus d'un mois que les testeurs ont recu leur package.



Arrête. Juste l'utilitaire de disque, ça fait peur. On voit bien que cet OS a été baclé.

Certaines applications tierces ne peuvent être mises-à-jour, les développeurs attendant qu'Apple se bouge le c*l pour sortir une màj correcte, tellement cet OS est buggé.

Màj qui devrait plus ressembler à une révision complète de l'OS, si j'en crois bon nombre d'articles.
_"La plus grosse mise-à-jour intermédiaire depuis l'apparition de MacOS X"_. Ben oui, tu parles...


Je sais bien que toute nouvelle version majeure de l'OS est bugguée à ses débuts. Mais à ce point là...


Edit: Je ne dis pas tout cela pour troller. J'ai acheté Leopard, il m'intéresse, mais je voudrais l'utiliser dans des conditions correctes (pour le moment, je le garde sur un DD externe)...


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Arrête. Juste l'utilitaire de disque, ça fait peur. On voit bien que cet OS a été baclé.
> 
> Certaines applications tierces ne peuvent être mises-à-jour, les développeurs attendant qu'Apple se bouge le c*l pour sortir une màj correcte, tellement cet OS est buggé.
> 
> ...



Je ne mets pas en doute vos reproches. Je te dis que mes 3 ordis fonctionnent parfaitement depuis 2 mois, dont 2 machines pro. Bien sur que l'utilitaire disque surprend, mais la repartition a la volee marche, et ce n'est pas une reparation des autorisations plus longue qu'avant qui me fera dire que "Leo c'est nul"  Surtout qu'on est pas cense toucher a cela tous les 4 matins...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

T'es dur Divoli.

Je peux comprendre que ce soit frustrant mais tu aurais préféré qu'Apple sorte son OS 1 an plus tard alors qu'ils avaient déjà du retard ? On aurai encore eu plus de plaintes
Pi' il est pas catastrophique non plus. 

C'est aussi l'OS le plus vendue jusqu'à maintenant, donc plus d'utilisateurs et donc plus de mécontents et de "situations à couillonade".
Des amis en sont très contents et sont pas venues clamer leur joie sur le net.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es dur Divoli.
> 
> Je peux comprendre que ce soit frustrant mais tu aurais préféré qu'Apple sorte son OS 1 an plus tard alors qu'ils avaient déjà du retard ? On aurai encore eu plus de plaintes
> Pi' il est pas catastrophique non plus.
> ...



Et moi et moi et moi !  Je le clame ici tous les jours... :rose:


----------



## sylko (16 Janvier 2008)

Punaise, mais arrêtez de râler...

Comme a si bien dit Steve. «Il reste encore 50 semaines en 2008 pour présenter d'autres produits»
Les Mac Pro sont sortis sans crier gare, avant MacWorld. Il en sera certainement ainsi pour d'autres belles surprises.

Achetez plutôt des actions Apple maintenant et on en reparlera à la fin de l'année.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Punaise, mais arrêtez de râler...
> 
> Comme a si bien dit Steve. «Il reste encore 50 semaines en 2008 pour présenter d'autres produits»
> Les Mac Pro sont sortis sans crier gare, avant MacWorld. Il en sera certainement ainsi pour d'autres belles surprises.
> ...



Euh... Pour les actions tu t'avance un peu, Apple n'echappe pas a la mega correction boursiere mondiale. Mais je suis d'accord, tout le monde sera content en 2008 

Pour le Macbook Air, c'est vrai que c'est sympa ce SSD. Je me rends compte qu'avec le nouveau chip graphique et 144 Mo de RAM graphique partagee, mon Mini pourrait bien tirer la langue... Enfin, un Mini sans CPU customise s'entend


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Il y a aussi l'histoire des fichiers "SUID". Certes, c'est un problème sans importance, on le sait. Mais tout au long de ces nombreux mois de développement de OS 10.5, les ingénieurs ne s'en étaient jamais rendu compte ? Il y a encore des ingénieurs qui ne sont pas entrain de bosser sur l'iPhone, chez Apple ?

Ce sont ces genre de trucs que je vois et qui me font dire que ça ressemble à du boulot de singe. Et il y a certainement beaucoup de choses que je ne vois pas.

Donc actuellement, pas trop confiance. Assez deçu pour le moment.

 Apple, reprend-toi.


----------



## angealexiel (16 Janvier 2008)

moi je suis trés decu, 

car justement comparons a sony, j'ai un SZ , qui a aussi deux gigas, que je peut upgrader , qui pese aussi seulement 1,6 KG avec ecran led, qui a deux cartes graphiques , comme tout les SZ , un chipset integré pour monter a 6 ou 7 heures d'autonomie, et une nvidia correct pour les jeux mais la ca descent a 4 heures... un vrai core 2 duo , un 13,3 pouces LED , beaucoup de ports entrée et sortie  contrairement au macbook air, et surtout un slot pour carte sim compatible 3G , ca c'est la vraie liberté pour moi pour seulement 2200 euros , 

je suis un fanatique d'apple depuis 1 an, jai un super imac, un mac pro, et un Macbook pro, j'adore vraiment, mais dire que le macbook air est une vraie evolution, c'est ne pas voir ce que propose la concurrence et en particulier sony depuis 3 ans avec ses SZ... qui pese pareil , et qui sont presque aussi perfomant que un macbook pro dans un chassis de 200 grammes de plus que la macbook air.... donc non pour moi c'est une regression, je le trouve trés seduisant pour sa finesse, mais ya un truc que personne ne releve et qui me choque , comment on peut se venter de la fameuse liberté sans fil , de baser son marketting la dessus, alors que ce portable na meme pas un slot pour carte sim ,

 pourquoi ne pas mettre une carte 3G dedans ??? dans ce cas, oui le concept collerait , mais la je trouve que c'est le plus grave manquement de cet appareil , meme si je ne retournerais plus chez sony , a cause juste de windows, faut admettre que sony reste maitre dans ce domaine ou il est depuis lomgtemps le roi , les ultra portables, et ce n'est pas le macbook air, qui changera la donne , en plus joubliais de signaler que le SZ a un lecteur graveur DVD double couche integré , port express card ect.... donc vraiment apple ne bat pas un record du tout dans cette histoire...
allez jeter un coup d'oeil pour les septiques... 

https://www.sonystyle.fr:443/SonyStyle/b2c/getLink.do?page=promotion_vaiosz_fr_fr

Ps : et puis ne pas pouvoir changer la batterie , ni la ram sur un ordinateur portable ,1 seul port USB , et un port mini DVI , rien d'autre ?????? LoLoL  bah je trouve juste ca dingue moi


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ne pas confondre : "cet ordinateur ne me convient pas", ce qui peut être parfaitement justifié, et "cet ordinateur ne convient à personne", ce qu'on verra avec les ventes d'ici 2 ou 3 trimestres.


Allez, hop, c'est reparti pour le poncif habituel dès qu'on critique une machine Apple sur MacGé. Je n'ai jamais écris que "cette machine ne convenait à personne" ni confondu quoi que ce soit.
C'est un forum d'opinion, et mon opinion est que cette machine, plate ou pas, me parait très chère, en 2008, par rapport à la config qu'elle offre, c'est tout.



Luc G a dit:


> - Sur l'imac 24" sous léopard à la maison, il n'y a pour l'heure qu'un giga de Ram, on vit quand même avec  même si j'y ajouterai bien 1 ou 2 Go un de ces jours
> - 1,6 Ghz (en double, si je ne m'abuse), c'est plus que 90% des ordis "professionnels" pour la seule raison qu'ils ne sont pas changés tous les 6 mois et qu'il y a 3 ans, c'était presque le top (là où je suis, je me demande s'il y a un seul processeur de cette puissance )


Je ne crois pas que ce soit une machine destinée pour la maison.
Quant au fait qu'elle dépasse (peut-être) en terme de performances des machines datant de 3 ans, excuse moi du peu... Surtout vu le prix...


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai qu'on est plutot Mac sur MacGe, et que les annonces etaient plutot orientees iPhone et laptop de grand luxe. Mais ne boudons pas notre plaisir, janvier n'est pas fini


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

... bon, tout le monde est couche : bonne nuit les petits, un suppo et au lit


----------



## pheal (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on est plutot Mac sur MacGe, et que les annonces etaient plutot orientees iPhone et laptop de grand luxe. Mais ne boudons pas notre plaisir, janvier n'est pas fini



Tout le monde n'est pas couché, héhé. Comme tu l'as dit, janvier n'est pas fini, et Steve Jobs a dit en fin de conférence: "Tous ces produits présentés dans les deux premières semaines de l&#8217;année. Et dire qu&#8217;il reste encore 50 semaines en 2008".

L'année ne fait que commencer et Apple nous concocte un nouveau plan. Après l'industrie musicale et celle des mobiles, l'année 2008 sera certainement celle de la conquête de l'industrie cinématographique. Que de perspectives!


----------



## badboyprod (16 Janvier 2008)

J'arrive après la bataille sur cette keynote!! Bon je trouve que c'est pas mal toutes ces nouveautés, notamment la petite capsule, qui semble une bonne idée. 
Le macbook aire est vraiment très réussi esthétiquement, mais je ne suis pas convaincu. Un seul port USB! Déjà que je trouve mes deux ports insuffisants sur mon macbook, j'imagine pas la! Puis le bestiau il est quand même cher pour ces performances! 

Concernant les nouveautés, j'ai ma petite idée... Vous savez le croquis qui est sorti récemment montrant un concept d'écran base d'acceuil pour petit modèle... Je vois bien apple sortir d'ici peu une sorte de base d'accueil sous forme d'écran 24 pouce pour ce Mac Book air... Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> J'arrive après la bataille sur cette keynote!! Bon je trouve que c'est pas mal toutes ces nouveautés, notamment la petite capsule, qui semble une bonne idée.
> Le macbook aire est vraiment très réussi esthétiquement, mais je ne suis pas convaincu. Un seul port USB! Déjà que je trouve mes deux ports insuffisants sur mon macbook, j'imagine pas la! Puis le bestiau il est quand même cher pour ces performances!
> 
> Concernant les nouveautés, j'ai ma petite idée... Vous savez le croquis qui est sorti récemment montrant un concept d'écran base d'acceuil pour petit modèle... Je vois bien apple sortir d'ici peu une sorte de base d'accueil sous forme d'écran 24 pouce pour ce Mac Book air... Vous en pensez quoi?



Ce portable il est plutôt fait pour des gens qui ont des besoins un peu plus particuliers, comme par exemple un ingénieur sur un chantier n'a pas besoin d'un Macbook Pro nécessairement, un Macbook air léger, efficace, bonne autonomie, 64 Go de mémoire flash qui est solide et performante, un portable en aluminium robuste, extrêmement mince et quand même très puissant 

Par contre, je me demande quelle est la différence entre mon Bluetooth 2.0 et son Bluetooth 2.1


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ce portable il est plutôt fait pour des gens qui ont des besoins un peu plus particuliers, comme par exemple un ingénieur sur un chantier n'a pas besoin d'un Macbook Pro nécessairement, un Macbook air léger, efficace, bonne autonomie, 64 Go de mémoire flash qui est solide et performante, un portable en aluminium robuste, extrêmement mince et quand même très puissant
> 
> Par contre, je me demande quelle est la différence entre mon Bluetooth 2.0 et son Bluetooth 2.1



Bien sur que ce n'est pas n'importe quel portable  C'est de l'ultra-leger, ou l'on cherche au maximum a reduire taille et consommation. Dans ce cas, on ne cherche pas a mettre un hub 8 ports USB, tous alimentes en 0.5A, avec le clavier et la souris externe, et puis aussi le ventilateur et le lance-missile  Regardez la concurrence, dont les remarquables Vaio TX : on rogne pour grapiller quelques minutes et chaque gramme supplementaire. Deja, avoir un Core Duo dans un si petit espace, c'est tout de meme bluffant.

Pour BT 2.1, qui reste retrocompatible, il s'agit essentiellement d'amelioration de la securite


----------



## Bones (16 Janvier 2008)

Je sais pas vous mais moi je reste un peu (beaucoup ) sur ma faim...

La pomme a disparu des claviers... Plus de "One More Thing"... Peu d'annonces.
Une annonce majeure : un macbook air ultra fin qui déchire (enfin qui est censé déchirer) alors qu'en face, il semblerait qu'il fasse déjà dans l'ultrafin... 

J'ai l'impression qu'on bosse de plus en plus la forme et pas le fond chez Apple.
Phenomenon-le successeur de Shake- arrivera-t-il un jour ?

Y-aura-t-il un jour de nouveaux logiciels exclusivement Mac OS ?

Ou alors toutes les annonces seront elles désormais  des solutions déjà éxistantes  qui deviennent des  solutions révolutionnaires grâce au marketing ?
Je pense à Time Machine, un système de sauvegarde sur disque dur externe, à 
Macbook Air Jordan, le portable qu'on peut envoyer par la poste ( quel est l'intérêt d'un portable qu'on peut glisser dans une enveloppe :mouais: ? ), à l'iPhone qui sert à tout sauf à téléphoner ( visionner des vidéos qu'on aura pris soin d'acheter sur l'iTunes store où on a *l'embarras* du choix de films payant ) et l'iMac au look repoussoir, avec en bonus une vitre aveuglante, révolutionnaire pour ne plus voir ce qu'il y a à l'écran.

De plus, je comprend de moins en moins la stratégie de  Steve Jobs :mouais: ???

Pour moi, la sortie de nouveaux macpros - machines puissantes, s'il en est - aurait dû faire l'objet d'une annonce particulière.
Les sortir comme ça une semaine avant un grand évènement officiel, c'est reléguer ces machine très très puissantes à l'arrière-cour... Derrière la télévision pour les pommes 2 et le macbook aérien qu'on peut transporter dans son enveloppe...

Ce n'est que mon point de vue, mais je ne comprend pas comment on peut sortir quelque chose comme le macpro - révision b, la vraie - sans rien dire, comme si cet évènement n'avait aucune importance... A une semaine d'un grand évènement.
Si au moins Steve l'avait utiliser pendant le Macworld. Si il y avait au moins quelque chose à présenter dessus, quelque chose qui nécessite autant de puissance... Quelque chose d'autre que Microsoft Office 2008...

Franchement, je ne saisis pas.

N'aurait il pas été plus logique de présenter les Mac Pros lors de l'évènement ?
Le Mac Pro aura eut son 1/4 d'heure de gloire : il sera resté en première page de l'Apple Store moins d'une semaine*...*

Et quand on sait qu'il évolue tous les 18 mois, on plaint le "mac le plus évolutif" ( tient encore une révolution 'marketing', quand on voit le manque de compaptibilit entre le premier macpro et les nouvelles options...).


----------



## LeProf (16 Janvier 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> et pour les autres raleurs, comparez les machines macs aux pc's et vous remarquerez que meme un macbookpro c'est petit pour les PCistes...




TU es tellement dans le vrai que j'en reviens à ma première intervention : pourquoi vouloir aussi petit ?
Faire plus petit pour perdre en perfs et spec ?

Ce macbook air est une machine a Geek et une machine à sous pour apple: cela devient tellement petit que personne ne pourra faire la moindre maintenance sans passer par le SAV: plus de changement de ram, de DD soi-même.....c'est les centres de maintenance qui doivent être contents, vont avoir du boulot en perspective!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Il faut reconnaitre que la masse se moque pas mal des nouveaux Mac Pro, relegues au meme titre que les Xserve a des besoins bien specifiques. Je sais bien que VOUS, MacGeens, avez besoin de puissance, d'ailleurs moi aussi (cf la signature...).

Mais le plus grand monde aspire a s'eloigner des problemes informatiques, que ce soit en investissement ou maintenance. Apple tient le bon bout avec l'iMac, le tout en un. Ses portables aussi sont parfaits pour les economes comme pour les pros, et rappelons-le il se vendra cette annee pour la premiere fois plus de laptops que de desktops dans le monde.

Apple se place pour l'avenir, pour le marche de demain. Ses machines puissantes sont encore a jour, mais la verite est que bien peu ont besoin du petit plus de puissance par rapport aux configs grand public  Et on bosse deja tres bien sur un Mini...


----------



## SITRALE (16 Janvier 2008)

petite bourde de steve à 4"14 dans le keynote...mai on peut pas lui en vouloir...

S.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> petite bourde de steve à 4"14 dans le keynote...mai on peut pas lui en vouloir...
> 
> S.



Oui, et comme j'ecrivais plus haut, il n'en a pas fait qu'une. Etourdi ? Mauvaise preparation ? Quand meme, c'est etonnant cette absence de "one more thing"...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Ce portable il est plutôt fait pour des gens qui ont des besoins un peu plus particuliers, comme par exemple un ingénieur sur un chantier


*
Un ingenieur sur un chantier?????!!!!:mouais:
*
Euh... Non pour ca Panasonic fait deja un tres bon boulot et concoit des portables un peu plus resistants que ce qui se fait chez les autres constructeurs 
D'autant plus que... Leur portable le plus leger fait 1,1 kg. 

Mac Book Air comme je l'ai dit c'est que du vent! 
C'est le plus fi certes, mais pour le gain de quelques millimetres (cf le SONY T) on perd tout, le lecteur, les ports USB, ethernet, un vrai disque dur (bon on gagne le SDD qui coute aussi cher que le portable limite...)...

Apple a fait de la merde sur ce coup la, et faut pas s'y connaitre en informatique pour voir que les seuls interesses seront les geeks ou les superfan d'apple. 
Parce que franchement a moins d'etre ULTRA allergique a Windows (ce que je ne comprends pas... OSX est mieux certes mais Windows c'est pas la mort non plus...) il existe de bien meilleures solutions chez la concurrence!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> *
> Un ingenieur sur un chantier?????!!!!:mouais:
> *
> Euh... Non pour ca Panasonic fait deja un tres bon boulot et concoit des portables un peu plus resistants que ce qui se fait chez les autres constructeurs
> ...



Viens en Japon et en Coree : beaucoup d'hommes d'affaire sortent ce genre d'ultraportables dans les trains (banlieue et grandes lignes), les avions... a la moindre occasion. L'autonomie est extra, meilleure que celle d'un Macbook. D'accord, pour un power user c'est un peu limite, mais c'est une machine fantastique pour des usages bien particuliers. Et puis c'est la classe aussi...  Je me vois bien avec 10 ans de moins et frimer avec ca en amphi


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> TU es tellement dans le vrai que j'en reviens à ma première intervention : pourquoi vouloir aussi petit ?
> Faire plus petit pour perdre en perfs et spec ?
> 
> Ce macbook air est une machine a Geek et une machine à sous pour apple: cela devient tellement petit que personne ne pourra faire la moindre maintenance sans passer par le SAV: plus de changement de ram, de DD soi-même.....c'est les centres de maintenance qui doivent être contents, vont avoir du boulot en perspective!



tu bas déjà changé des trucs sur tes machines portable?
Moi non
Je ne suis probablement pas le seul dans ce cas : en moyenne je garde mes machines 1 an et demi, parce que je travailla avec, configurées comme elles le sont de base, cela suffit amplement à absorber les évolutions du marché, et à changer dès que le produit remplaçant arrive.
Par ailleurs, ce qui est étonnant dans certains posts, c'est cette pratique du dénigrement systématique, un peu aigri. c'est une belle machine, comme à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle machine sort et elle correspond à un type de public : donc elle est perfectible pour certains, inutile pour d'autres etc... tu ne vas quand même pas reprocher à Renault de construire une twingo parce que TOI, tu as besoin d'une porsche... c'est absurde.


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2008)

Et hop, premier post post KN!
time capsule, ça sert a rien, faire de la sauvegarde fiable avec une techno pas fiable :mouais:
Atv, ouais, mais, je n'en ai pas lutilité. Ça sera bien pour ceux qui lont eu au refurb juste avant!
iPod/iPhone, ok mais pas révolutionnaire
macbook air? Bien pour le commercial en deplacement, car sinon on prendra un MacBook, ou autre. Cher, mais c'est pas non plus un remplacant du pwb 12'!
je pense que des applis pour le track arriveront vite

Sinon, vite la 10.5.2!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> tu bas déjà changé des trucs sur tes machines portable?
> Moi non
> Je ne suis probablement pas le seul dans ce cas : en moyenne je garde mes machines 1 an et demi, parce que je travailla avec, configurées comme elles le sont de base, cela suffit amplement à absorber les évolutions du marché, et à changer dès que le produit remplaçant arrive.
> Par ailleurs, ce qui est étonnant dans certains posts, c'est cette pratique du dénigrement systématique, un peu aigri. c'est une belle machine, comme à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle machine sort et elle correspond à un type de public : donc elle est perfectible pour certains, inutile pour d'autres etc... tu ne vas quand même pas reprocher à Renault de construire une twingo parce que TOI, tu as besoin d'une porsche... c'est absurde.



Ben ouais ! Bien dit


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> *
> Un ingenieur sur un chantier?????!!!!:mouais:
> *



C'est ce que je suis et je me vois très bien avec le air !



> Euh... Non pour ca Panasonic fait deja un tres bon boulot et concoit des portables un peu plus resistants que ce qui se fait chez les autres constructeurs
> D'autant plus que... Leur portable le plus leger fait 1,1 kg.


comment peux tu dire que le air n'est pas résistant, quelles sont tes critères  ?
le plus léger a quelle taille d'écran ?



> Mac Book Air comme je l'ai dit c'est que du vent!
> C'est le plus fi certes, mais pour le gain de quelques millimetres (cf le SONY T) on perd tout, le lecteur, les ports USB, ethernet, un vrai disque dur (bon on gagne le SDD qui coute aussi cher que le portable limite...)...


lecteur= emails et adsl
usb= imprimante via airport, scanner via l'imprimante, souris ? :mouais: 
ethernet =airport
dique dur= la versi de base est avec un disque dur non ? et puis la politique de ma boite c'est tout sauvegarder sur le serveur, rien sur le disque dur.



> Apple a fait de la merde sur ce coup la, et faut pas s'y connaitre en informatique pour voir que les seuls interesses seront les geeks ou les superfan d'apple.


Tu dois avoir raison je n m'y connais pas en informatique



> Parce que franchement a moins d'etre ULTRA allergique a Windows (ce que je ne comprends pas... OSX est mieux certes mais Windows c'est pas la mort non plus...) il existe de bien meilleures solutions chez la concurrence!


cela serait intéressant que tu donne des chiffres pour comparer


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est ce que je suis et je me vois très bien avec le air !
> 
> 
> comment peux tu dire que le air n'est pas résistant, quelles sont tes critères  ?
> ...



*naas* a la rescousse, et en grande forme en plus !


----------



## LeProf (16 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> tu bas déjà changé des trucs sur tes machines portable?
> Moi non
> Je ne suis probablement pas le seul dans ce cas : en moyenne je garde mes machines 1 an et demi, parce que je travailla avec, configurées comme elles le sont de base, cela suffit amplement à absorber les évolutions du marché, et à changer dès que le produit remplaçant arrive.
> Par ailleurs, ce qui est étonnant dans certains posts, c'est cette pratique du dénigrement systématique, un peu aigri. c'est une belle machine, comme à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle machine sort et elle correspond à un type de public : donc elle est perfectible pour certains, inutile pour d'autres etc... tu ne vas quand même pas reprocher à Renault de construire une twingo parce que TOI, tu as besoin d'une porsche... c'est absurde.



- De un: je ne suis pas aigri, bien au contraire. Mon humeur psychologique ne se réduit pas au nombre et/ou la qualité des objets que je possède, ou que je souhaiterai posséder.
- De deux: je ne fais que donner mon avis, et c'est mon droit, surtout que l'on est sur un forum de discussion. Le problême ici, c'est que dès que l'on est pas d'accord avec la grande masse ou que l'on émet la moindre critique, on passe pour des trolls ou autres.
- De trois: je ne suis peu être pas un fana d'apple de la première heure (mon premier mac en 2004, un ibook, après 25 ans de PC), c'est peu être pourquoi je me permets encore d'oser critiquer des produits apple.

Ceci dit, je n'ai en rien dit  "je n'en ai pas besoin ou cela ne me convient pas, donc c'est de la merde".  Et je comprends très bien que ce macbook air puisse correspondre à certains utilisateurs. Mais à mon avis, ils ne seront pas aussi nombreux que l'on ne pense. De toute façon, l'avenir nous le dira, ou plutôt la courbe des ventes.

Et encore une fois, ce n'est que mon avis, qui n'engage que ma personne, qui n'est malheureusement pas infaillible ! 

Allez, je suis plus là..... vive le kamoulox !


----------



## Couhoulinn (16 Janvier 2008)

Le sondage de ce thread est biaisé

----

Le prix du MacBook Air est hallucinant. Ce n'est pas pour le commun des mortels, surtout que c'est clairement une machine d'appoint. 

L'absence d'ethernet est délirante. Soit, il y a un problème d'épaisseur mais franchement très peu d'inventivité sur ce coup-ci ils auraient pu faire un port ethernet minuscule, à l'instar de leur port micro-DVI, avec un adaptateur RJ-45.


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

Beaucoup on prédit &#8230;
La mort-né de l'iPod
que le iPhone serait un fiasco en dépit de son prix
que le Apple TV allait envahir le monde
que le Mac sur Intel allait couler&#8230; 

etc&#8230; Ne nous emballons et je reste persuadé que Apple n'a pas d'attente énorme en terme de vente pour ce produit, il s'agit juste d'une niche haut de gamme supplémentaire. (Prix et fonctions). Je ne suis pas "fan" du AIR pour quantité de raisons dont se limites intrinsèque, je peux consommer jusqu'a 3 batteries par jour  sur mon MBP 15" mais j'avoue baver devant la légèreté et la compacité du MBA.

et de toute façon, Naas à raison


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> Mais à mon avis, ils ne seront pas aussi nombreux que l'on ne pense. De toute façon, l'avenir nous le dira, ou plutôt la courbe des ventes.



Ton avis est important  Je pense que tu as bien resume la chose : ce n'est pas le portable de n'importe qui, ce n'est pas le laptop qui enterrera tous les autres, comme l'a fait l'iPod dans son domaine. Maintenant, avec une gamme de portables plutot etendue, si les ventes de ce modele n'egalent pas celles d'un MBP, le taux de penetration d'OS X en revanche devrait continuer a progresser


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> *
> Un ingenieur sur un chantier?????!!!!:mouais:
> *



Ben, oui : il ne faut pas confondre ingénieur en informatique et ingénieur


----------



## stefdefrejus (16 Janvier 2008)

Je serais pas aussi dur que vous : 

- MacBook Air : c'est pas le portable le plus révolutionnaire du monde. Maintenant pour un commercial qui est en déplacement tout le temps, qui doit présenter ses grilles de tarifs au coin d'un linéaire ou au milieu d'un entrepot, qui "crée" des présentations, lit ses e-mails, et veut un truc pas encombrant, c'est pas mal du tout. C'est léger, c'est joli (même très), et je suis assez persuadé que comme d'hab' avec Apple c'est simple à utiliser.
Et pensez que le trackpad multitouch se retrouvera probablement dans nos MacBook et MBP 

- Le nouveau firmware iPhone/iPodTouch : je l'ai installé sur mon touch, il m'a l'air pas mal. J'ai activé les applications Mail & co via iTunes et ça marche plutôt bien. Bien sûr on peut râler sur les 17,99 . Mais il devient enfin (presque) un PDA facile à utiliser. On verra ce que le futur nous réserve (en particulier avec le SDK qui sera livré en février).
Pour l'iPhone, il "corrige" quelques défauts de la première génération et apporte la géolocalisation à moindre coût (pas d'adaptateur GPS à rajouter). C'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour les possesseurs actuels de l'engin et ça prouve qu'Apple écoute ses clients.

- Apple TV 2 : l'évolution est intéressante. Elle le sera encore plus avec les films dispo sur iTunes. Et je trouve plutôt génial que la mise à jour soit dispo pour les possesseurs de l'ancienne version.

- Time Capsule : c'est très tentant. Un disque dur wi-fi n'est pas beaucoup moins cher, et en plus elle intègre ce qui a fait le succès d'AirPort.

Donc, sans être révolutionnaire cette keynote est finalement plutôt sympa.

Stef


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est ce que je suis et je me vois très bien avec le air !



Je vois mal un ingenieur sur un chantier avec un Mac Book Air, voila ce que je voulais dire.
C'est trop facile de detourner le contexte pour se donner raison...:sleep:



naas a dit:


> comment peux tu dire que le air n'est pas résistant, quelles sont tes critères  ?
> le plus léger a quelle taille d'écran ?



A taille d'ecran 12". Ce n'est pas si petit que cela. 
Et concernant la resistance... Tu m'excuseras mais jusqu'a preuve du contraire le Mac Book Air n'est pas prevu pour tomber de 72cm sans bobo, pas non plus prevu pour recevoir un verre d'eau sur le clavier ou que sais-je, pas concu donc pour fonctionner par petite pluie...
Bref a moins que tu vives a Panama, un ingenieur sur chantier aurait peut-etre besoin d'une petite merveille resistante et peu sensible a l'eau. 




naas a dit:


> lecteur= emails et adsl
> usb= imprimante via airport, scanner via l'imprimante, souris ? :mouais:
> ethernet =airport
> dique dur= la versi de base est avec un disque dur non ? et puis la politique de ma boite c'est tout sauvegarder sur le serveur, rien sur le disque dur.




Un portable c'est un portable cela doit rester...
Desole mais avec tout tes trucs la, il a beau etre fin il risque d'etre encombrant! 
Avec mon VAIO T je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir tout le materiel specifique des que je l'emmene quelque part...

Apres si tu veux expliquer aux autres pros qu'ils doivent acheter tout l'equipement mac pour que tu te bouges chez eux avec ton nouveau mac book air ultra fin ultra snob je te laisse le faire... Moi je ne m'y risquerai pas.
Et meme si dans le monde du travail que je frequente tout le monde cherche a etre a la mode, bizarrement ici a Tokyo la mode tip top c'est pas l'iPhone, pas l'iTouch non plus...
Et dans la meme lignee ca m'etonnerait que le Mac Book Air le devienne...




naas a dit:


> Tu dois avoir raison je n m'y connais pas en informatique
> 
> 
> cela serait intéressant que tu donne des chiffres pour comparer



Oui tu ne t'y connais pas, du moins dans les solutions de mobilite. 
Sinon tu ne dirais pas que le Mac Book Air serait bon pour entre autre; un ingenieur de chantier.

Si tu veux des chiffres va les chercher j'ai autre chose a faire que de recopier des specs desole 

donc:

http://www.panasonic.jp

http://www.vaio.sony.co.jp

http://panasonic.jp/pc/products/t7b/spec.html


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> - Apple TV 2 : l'évolution est intéressante. Elle le sera encore plus avec les films dispo sur iTunes. Et je trouve plutôt génial que la mise à jour soit dispo pour les possesseurs de l'ancienne version.



C'est vrai que c'est pas mal du tout de persister sur l'Apple TV. Steve l'a bien fait remarquer : tous ont essaye, dont Apple, tous se sont plantes. Comme quoi, l'humilite il sait donner de temps en temps  Je susi pas (encore) acheteur, mais je trouve ca pas mal comme boiboite, et puis si ca communique avec une bibliotheque musiques/films iTunes dans toute la maison, c'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2008)

ll y a un adaptateur ethernet pour mb air!!
peut être Apple aurait pu mettre un dock connector! C'est ce qui manque le plus!
Un adaptateur ethernet pour iPhone!


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ll y a un adaptateur ethernet pour mb air!!
> peut être Apple aurait pu mettre un dock connector! C'est ce qui manque le plus!
> Un adaptateur ethernet pour iPhone!



Un connecteur, desole mais ca enleve totu le cote esthetique de la machine. Les rares ports (dont l'USB) sont caches je vous rappelle. C'est une belle machine, pas juste le laptop qui satisfera tous les usages


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ben, oui : il ne faut pas confondre ingénieur en informatique et ingénieur



Encore un autre qui me prend pour un abruti alors qu'il n'est pas foutu de lire tout ce que j'ecris...

Je le redis puisqu'il y en a qui ne sont pas reveilles ou qui n'ont jamais eu leur temps d'eveil que ce que je precisais, c'est qu'un ingenieur sur un chantier n'a certainement pas besoin d'une feuille en sucre de type Mac Book Air. 

Enfin quand meme... Sur un chantier y a des risques de projections de liquides, de chute, etc.
Le Mac Book Air se vente t'il d'etre resistant? Non...
Que dalle sur le site sur ce point, et croyez-moi si c'etait une vraie solution mobile pour professionnel ce serait ecrit.


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

129$ la changement de batterie


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je le redis puisqu'il y en a qui ne sont pas reveilles ou qui n'ont jamais eu leur temps d'eveil que ce que je precisais, c'est qu'un ingenieur sur un chantier n'a certainement pas besoin d'une feuille en sucre de type Mac Book Air.



Heu sur le dernier chantier ou je suis allé, les ouvriers étaient sur le chantier, les donneurs d'ordre dans une barraque au chaud a coté avec des cafés et des portables. Fin de réunion ils changent de chantier pour voir l'évolution d'un autre

Et ce serait cool que tu prennens un peu l'air frais pour te calmer ;-)


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> 129$ la changement de batterie



Oh p...


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Encore un autre qui me prend pour un abruti alors qu'il n'est pas foutu de lire tout ce que j'ecris...
> 
> Je le redis puisqu'il y en a qui ne sont pas reveilles ou qui n'ont jamais eu leur temps d'eveil que ce que je precisais, c'est qu'un ingenieur sur un chantier n'a certainement pas besoin d'une feuille en sucre de type Mac Book Air.
> 
> ...




Disons que je ne t'ai pas compris  mais ta phrase, en gras et avec exclamations, c'était bien :
"un ingénieur sur un chantier" non ? si tu voulais dire autre chose, il fallait préciser "un ingénieur sur un chantier avec une machine aussi peu solide" ou alors je ne comprends plus le français, ce qui m'embêterait 

(accessoirement, un chantier, ça peut être plein de choses et il y traîne parfois des choses largement aussi fragiles qu'un macbook air)



1664 a dit:


> Que dalle sur le site sur ce point, et croyez-moi si c'etait une vraie solution mobile pour professionnel ce serait ecrit.


Presque d'accord avec toi : ce n'est pas *la* solution mobile pour professionnel
Mais c'est sans doute *une* solution pour certains professionnels.

De toutes façons on est assez mal placé pour juger si c'est oui ou si c'est non : ce sont les chiffres de vente qui le montreront.
De plus, ce qui bloquera le macbook air dans plein de professions, ce n'est pas tant la machine que le fait que beaucoup de logiciels professionnels très spécialisés ne tournent que sous windows (ce qui limite l'intérêt de la bête même si on peut installer windows dessus, ce qui n'est pas clair, apparemment pas vista d'après supermoquette déjà)


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Les chiffres de vente ? Non, surtout que c'est quand meme une niche. Seul indicateur : la marge d'Apple. Si elle continue a progresser, c'est qu'Apple continue a vendre des produits haut de gamme que les entreprises lambda ne sont pas encore capable de copier. C'est la vraie valeur ajoutee.​


----------



## iota (16 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

la Developer Note du MacBook Air est en ligne.

@+
iota


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Quant au fait qu'elle dépasse (peut-être) en terme de performances des machines datant de 3 ans, excuse moi du peu... Surtout vu le prix...


ça voulait simplement dire que la plupart des machines professionnelles avaient bien moins de puissance et donc que de ce point de vue ça pouvait être une machine professionnelle sans problème. (je ne parle évidemment pas du montage vidéo ou des choses dans ce genre mais la majorité des PC pro font de l'office ou des choses du même niveau.

Pour le prix, c'est sûr que ce n'est pas donné si on n'en voit pas l'intérêt : c'est comme tout. En tous cas, en termes de rapport puissance-prix par rapport aux PC ultraportables, ça n'a pas l'air si mal (pourvu qu'on n'ait pas besoins de 25 connecteurs, on est bien d'accord), les vaio n'ont pas des processeurs aussi rapides à ma connaissance.


----------



## Laurentor (16 Janvier 2008)

Warflo a dit:


> A propos du lecteur optique, comment vas-ton faire dans le cas d'une mise à jour système ?
> Ou même pour installer Windows ou Linux ?
> Booter sur un CD à travers le réseau ?



Le boot sur USB existe sur PC, j'ose espérer qu'il existe sous Mac...
Des clès USB de 4 Go sont à une trentaine d'euros maintenant.

Ce portable n'a pas pour vocation de remplacer un ordi fixe.  

Rendez-vous dans quelques années quand les lecteurs optiques auront disparu des PC


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Laurentor a dit:


> Le boot sur USB existe sur PC, j'ose espérer qu'il existe sous Mac...
> Des clès USB de 4 Go sont à une trentaine d'euros maintenant.
> 
> Ce portable n'a pas pour vocation de remplacer un ordi fixe.
> ...



Le lecteur DVD en wifi... Et bien sur qu'on peut booter sur l'USB depuis l'arrivee des Mac Intel  Avant, uniquement Firwire...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Apple a fait de la merde sur ce coup la, et faut pas s'y connaitre en informatique pour voir que les seuls interesses seront les geeks ou les superfan d'apple.
> Parce que franchement a moins d'etre ULTRA allergique a Windows (ce que je ne comprends pas... OSX est mieux certes mais Windows c'est pas la mort non plus...) il existe de bien meilleures solutions chez la concurrence!


 

On prend le paris qu'il va très vite devenir la nouvelle coceluche des femmes ? C'est les femmes qui ont fait le succès de l'ipod, iphone, elles feront celui du macbook air... 

Tu te trompes lourdement : le placement marketing est intelligent, le produit de qualité (franchement en 4 ans j'ai jamais ouvert mon ibook donc je ne pense pas que ça va me manquer). Après certains points esont en effet à discuter .

Mais bon depuis 2001 à chaque nouveau produit on a un peu les meme remarques en permanence...


----------



## Bones (16 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Beaucoup on prédit
> La mort-né de l'iPod
> que le iPhone serait un fiasco en dépit de son prix
> que le Apple TV allait envahir le monde
> que le Mac sur Intel allait couler



l'Ipod a été un (très) grand succès. Vrai.

L'iPhone ? Ben, tu m'excuseras mais pour l'instant dans la rue j'ai jamais vu une seule personne avec.

Je ne sais pas si l'Apple TV va envahir le monde, mais je pense pas qu'il va envahir la France.

 Certains prédisait que Mac sur Intel allait couler ? 
C'est pas ce qui est en train de se passer ?
L'esprit Mac n'existe plus... La petite communauté n'est plus. La touche pomme n'est plus. La couleur blanc épuré n'est plus. Windows est là. Avec son cortège de virus.
Que reste il au mac ? Le nom. Et encore, il a changé. Ce n'est plus Apple computer inc, mais juste Apple inc.

Ah j'ai oublié, le One More Thing non plus n'est plus. En gros, tout ce qui faisait le charme du mac a disparu. 
Alors oui, Steve continue d'épater la gallerie avec son iPod-Télephone et en affinant de plus en plus ces ordinateurs ( jusqu'à quand ? Jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus rien ? ) mais bon les fans de la première heure semblent avoir été délaissés...*


*Remarque, pas besoin d'avoir été un fan de la 1ère heure pour avoir été délaissé... Regardez ce qu'ils ont fait aux acheteurs du premier macpro .


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Tes remarques sont pas fausses : iPhone et Apple TV visent d'abord le marche US, non ? Et sur ce marche, force est de reconnaitre que le premier fait un carton, le second... on attend toujours  Mais je ne serais pas etonne que ca monte, avec toutes les TV HD qui se vendent et ne demandent que tu contenu specialise.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Au fait on parle en permanence "du commercial en déplacement"... vous oubliez que la première niche d'apple se sont les créatifs.

Je suis assistant réal perso c'est ordi c'est de la balle : en reperage, en tournage... 
un photographe idem pour faire des démos,
un scénariste idem (quel bonheur d'avoir ça dans son sac, d'écrire dans le premier café sans se soucier du poid ect...)


je pense qu'il ne faut pas oublier que chaque machine se positionne sur une niche en particulier. Je ne me fais pas de souci ça va marcher ! Après bien entendu il y aura les gens un peu fermé d'esprit qui ne veulent rien entendre, mais bon on a l'habitude (haaaa la sortie de l'ipod et de l'iphone...).

Je regrette jsute l'absence de dock, d'un systeme de synchro par exemple avec l'ordi principale...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Encore un autre qui me prend pour un abruti alors qu'il n'est pas foutu de lire tout ce que j'ecris...
> 
> Je le redis puisqu'il y en a qui ne sont pas reveilles ou qui n'ont jamais eu leur temps d'eveil que ce que je precisais, c'est qu'un ingenieur sur un chantier n'a certainement pas besoin d'une feuille en sucre de type Mac Book Air.
> 
> ...


 

t'es un peu nerveux, non ? prend l'air, respire un coup... on parle d'ordi, pas de sens de la vie, de morts ou de guerre ! soyons un peu plus légé comme l'AIR... ;-)


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

kheprijb a dit:


> Au fait on parle en permanence "du commercial en déplacement"... vous oubliez que la première niche d'apple se sont les créatifs.
> 
> Je suis assistant réal perso c'est ordi c'est de la balle : en reperage, en tournage...
> un photographe idem pour faire des démos,
> ...



Je suis d'accord, mais attention : sur cette machine, la dimension prix n'est pas negligeable, et la population dont tu parles n'est pas forcement la mieux lotie avec des outils haut de gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Bones a dit:


> l'Ipod a été un (très) grand succès. Vrai.
> 
> L'iPhone ? Ben, tu m'excuseras mais pour l'instant dans la rue j'ai jamais vu une seule personne avec.
> 
> ...


 

l'iphone est visible un peu partout (beaucou à paris certes)
L'esprit mac est diluable dans le succès commercial.. he oui ! mais c'est pas grave !


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Heu sur le dernier chantier ou je suis allé, les ouvriers étaient sur le chantier, les donneurs d'ordre dans une barraque au chaud a coté avec des cafés et des portables. Fin de réunion ils changent de chantier pour voir l'évolution d'un autre
> 
> Et ce serait cool que tu prennens un peu l'air frais pour te calmer ;-)



Voila c'est ça mon utilisation 
ce que notre "ami" décrit c'est plutôt pour les ingés informaticiens, instrumentistes, automatisme, et encore que la majorité du temps ils sont en salle de contrôle, et cest des techniciens qui vont sur le site récolter les données.

le problème du air c'est qu'il ne faut pas le comparer a des pc renforcés qui peuvent tomber de la chaise.

et quand aux accessoires apple dont je parle cela se résumé à un accès wifi


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

angealexiel a dit:


> moi je suis trés decu,
> ... et surtout un slot pour carte sim compatible 3G , ca c'est la vraie liberté pour moi pour seulement 2200 euros ,
> 
> https://www.sonystyle.fr:443/SonyStyle/b2c/getLink.do?page=promotion_vaiosz_fr_fr


il n'a pas tord le monsieur


----------



## thecrow (16 Janvier 2008)

Quelques petites photos du Macbook Air en action...

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...otos_and_notes_on_apples_new_macbook_air.html



edit: oups j'avais pas vu qu'elles étaient dispo sur la page d'actu macgé


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je vois mal un ingenieur sur un chantier avec un Mac Book Air, voila ce que je voulais dire.
> C'est trop facile de detourner le contexte pour se donner raison...:sleep:


detourner le contexte ?
mais je suis ingé et sur chantier depuis 20 ans !




> Et concernant la resistance... Tu m'excuseras mais jusqu'a preuve du contraire le Mac Book Air n'est pas prevu pour tomber de 72cm sans bobo, pas non plus prevu pour recevoir un verre d'eau sur le clavier ou que sais-je, pas concu donc pour fonctionner par petite pluie...
> Bref a moins que tu vives a Panama, un ingenieur sur chantier aurait peut-etre besoin d'une petite merveille resistante et peu sensible a l'eau.


tu parles d'ordinateur renforcés la, pas d'ultra portable, ce sont deux définitions de spec différentes.
la seule fois ou j'ai vu des pc renforcés c'est chez ABB quand leur ingé viennent faire des interventions sur site.
le reste du temps c'est dell, dell et dell parce que l'IT de la boite ne veux pas se fatiguer a faire de la maintenance sur autre chose que dell 
Hormis quelques indépendants qui oscillent entre le PB :sick: et le sony  




> Desole mais avec tout tes trucs la, il a beau etre fin il risque d'etre encombrant!
> Avec mon VAIO T je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir tout le materiel specifique des que je l'emmene quelque part...
> 
> Apres si tu veux expliquer aux autres pros qu'ils doivent acheter tout l'equipement mac pour que tu te bouges chez eux avec ton nouveau mac book air ultra fin ultra snob je te laisse le faire... Moi je ne m'y risquerai pas.


relis, je parle de connection wifi, en aucun cas de matériel apple.




> Oui tu ne t'y connais pas, du moins dans les solutions de mobilite.
> Sinon tu ne dirais pas que le Mac Book Air serait bon pour entre autre; un ingenieur de chantier.


je me disais aussi, un expert comme toi ne peux pas se tromper, bon j'apporte ma démission ce matin, je ne peux plus tromper mon employeur, ça a trop duré, merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux !  non sans rire des fois


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> detourner le contexte ?
> mais je suis ingé et sur chantier depuis 20 ans !
> 
> 
> ...




Et surtout, moi qui suis architecte, je me demande bien ce que peuvent venir faire des ingénieurs sur un chantier... Cela dit, s'ils travaillent avec des dell ou des sony, je comprends mieux pourquoi on passe notre temps à réparer leurs caunneries...
Mettez vous au MBP, ça ira mieux...


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

... euh, si on revenait au sujet  Ou plutot : au*x* sujet*s*.


----------



## SITRALE (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ t'a pas dormi de la nuit en fait, je vien de checker l'historique de tes messages...

lol

S.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été dit mais maintenant avec le firmware 1.1.3 love sur l'ipod touch on a l'accès VPN en plus de la connexion wifi «normale».

Par contre je n'ai pas vu comment synchroniser les notes... 

Pour la location de films en qualité DVD, j'espère qu'il y aura aussi le son Dolby Digital (comme pour les films HD), sinon je crains un peu pour le succès de l'entreprise.

Pour le reste, j'aime beaucoup ce nouveau Macbook et le la sauvegarde en wifi est une bonne idée (toujours dans l'esprit de monsieur-tout-le-monde qui n'y connait rien et qui n'a pas envie de perdre ses données).


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

SITRALE a dit:


> HmJ t'a pas dormi de la nuit en fait, je vien de checker l'historique de tes messages...
> 
> lol
> 
> S.



En fait si, entre 2:30 et 6:30... C'est le rythme normal ici


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Ben y en a qui sont aveugles 
C'est bien continuez. 

Si le Panasonic T7 n'est pas un portable ultra compact, desole mais je ne sais pas dans quelle categorie le mettre :mouais:

Ce qui me fait rire c'est que certains ne connaissent pas du tout le monde PC et affirment que le Mac Book Air c'est LA solution pour pro, d'autres que c'est forcement le MPB... Non mais arretez deux minutes...

Autant le PB12" je dis pas... Mais la... Le Mac Book Air...
C'est une joyeuse blague non? 

Regardez un peu la concurrence et surtout essayez! 
Je vois quelqu'un sur le forum qui ne crois pas que le VAIO T a un processeur aussi puissant...
Certes c'est exact... Mais le processeur du VAIO T est tout de meme un core 2 duo...
Sachant que l'ecran est un... 11.1"?

*Et bien entendu nous parlons du VAIO T, mais le vrai concurrent du Air c'est le VAIO S!*

Apple me fait rire avec sa fausse revolution.
Ca fait cher OSX quand meme! Parce que la verite, c'est que vous tournez sur mac pour OSX exact? 

Ben moi ca m'embetterait de mettre 1800$ dans une nullite portable juste pour avoir OSX.
Autant mettre un peu plus et avoir avec une *vraie solution ultra portable (le VAIO S) *je cite:

Ecran 13.3" LED
*Core 2 Duo T7800 (2,60gHz)*
2go de memoire vive
*80go 5400t/min* (ah ben ca alors c'est meme pas du 4800 c'est dommage)
*Lecteur graveur DVD, CD, DVDDL, DVDRAM tout le tralala...*
Wifi (bon la base)
Felica 
Bluetooth
Webcam 3.1 megapixels (han les vilains ils ont ose! )
*2 ports USB 2* (2 PORTS USB??? ca se fait rare...)
*Port ethernet

*Alors il vaut quoi le Mac Book Air? 
Que dalle... Que dalle et encore que dalle. 

Y a juste OSX pour sauver la mise. 
Et si vous voulez en savoir plus

http://www.vaio.sony.co.jp/Products/SZ6/spec_vom1.html


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et surtout, moi qui suis architecte, je me demande bien ce que peuvent venir faire des ingénieurs sur un chantier... Cela dit, s'ils travaillent avec des dell ou des sony, je comprends mieux pourquoi on passe notre temps à réparer leurs caunneries...
> Mettez vous au MBP, ça ira mieux...



lol ils n'ont pas autocad sur mac, alors ils sont tout perdu.... Et puis sincerement un MBA sur chantier, je ne m'y risquerais pas


----------



## Nicosun (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Ben y en a qui sont aveugles
> C'est bien continuez.
> 
> Si le Panasonic T7 n'est pas un portable ultra compact, desole mais je ne sais pas dans quelle categorie le mettre :mouais:
> ...



il coûte combien celui la ?


----------



## Pierrou (16 Janvier 2008)

Il faut quand même reconnaître qu'ils ont sacrifié beaucoup de choses pour quelques millimètres d'épaisseur en moins quand même... 
Un port USB 2, c'est quand même pas cher payé... L'absence du FireWire bon, ça à la rigueur c'pas grave... Mais bon, le lecteur de disque en option, et la télécommande FrontRow aussi, faut pas se foutre de la gueule du monde, non plus...  :sick:
Pour 1600 euros, on pouvait quand même s'attendre à du matériel plus fourni...

Enfin, de toute façon, le MBA ne vient pas amputer la gamme de portables Apple alors bon... Si je devais racheter un portable, ce serait pas celui là, évidemment, mais bon, après, si ya des gens pour l'acheter, tant mieux hein.


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> ...et faut pas s'y connaitre en informatique pour voir que les seuls interesses seront les geeks ou les superfan d'apple.



Oui. Parce que l'argument consistant à dire que ce petit portable va s'incruster en entreprise, j'ai infiniment de mal à y croire.
Cela ne me parait pas du tout être en phase avec la réalité, en tout cas avec celle que je vois autour de moi.

D'abord, l'écrasante majorité des entreprises ayant des ordinateurs portables utilise des laptop PC, avec toute une logithèque fonctionnant sous Windows et parfois avec des logiciels très spécifiques, venant d'éditeurs qui fournissent des produits Windows only.

Quand à celles qui ont des Mac (c'est-à-dire une infime minorité), je ne les vois pas investir dans un portable aussi cher, relativement peu performant et peu polyvalent. Les MB et MBP auront encore leur préférence.

Quand aux particuliers, lesquels feront le choix d'acheter un tel portable ? A part les geeks ou les superfan d'Apple...

Bref, à mon avis, ce petit portable risque d'être très marge, dans la gamme portable d'Apple.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Ben y en a qui sont aveugles
> C'est bien continuez.
> 
> Si le Panasonic T7 n'est pas un portable ultra compact, desole mais je ne sais pas dans quelle categorie le mettre :mouais:
> ...




Oula on a un mec amusant par ici ....... Avec un store Japan la forcement tu gagne sur les prix gros malin....



quel poids? Quelle taille ? Quelle autonomie ? Quel Os ? Quel multitouch ?  *ET QUEL PRIX ? ? ? ?

*Le serie S le moins cher _*EN FRANCE*_ est:

*200&#8364; plus cher
1,8X plus lourd
2X plus épais
legerement plus gros
4h d'autonomie
*
Alors bon oui tu a un truc plus puissant mais plus cher et plus gros avec un OS de merde......
Fait ton choix, mais moi perso un GMA ou un 8400 je m'en tape (pourtant je vais de la modelisation 3D) et perdre la moitié de la taille et du poids de mon macbook je dirais pas non dans l'absolu....

Pour moi l'unique port usb et la batterie fixe sont des freins... (non 4Go de Ram ca ne sert a rien sur un portable) le firewire on s'en fout pour un usage TRES nomade, le CD aussi.


----------



## chnies (16 Janvier 2008)

ouh la la il y a des gens ennervé et jamais content ici. moi je le trouve très bien ce MBA et pas si cher que ça par rapport à la concurence. Car si on compare il faut tout comparer, taille, poids etc...et là le MBA s'en sort plutot bien. J'attendais un Ultra portable plus petit pour completer mon MBP lors de mes deplacements. Je vais plutot aller voir du coté de l'Asus EEE pc sous linux et attendre les prochaines nouveautes apple car ce n'est qu'un debut ....


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

chnies a dit:


> ouh la la il y a des gens ennervé et jamais content ici. moi je le trouve très bien ce MBA et pas si cher que ça par rapport à la concurence. Car si on compare il faut tout comparer, taille, poids etc...et là le MBA s'en sort plutot bien. J'attendais un Ultra portable plus petit pour completer mon MBP lors de mes deplacements. Je vais plutot aller voir du coté de l'Asus EEE pc sous linux et attendre les prochaines nouveautes apple car ce n'est qu'un debut ....



T'as bien raison, faut pas etre sectaire non plus


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Cool le Vaio S, mais faut le comparer au Macbook vu sa taille énorme. Et là&#8230;


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

chnies a dit:


> Je vais plutot aller voir du coté de l'Asus EEE pc sous linux et attendre les prochaines nouveautes apple car ce n'est qu'un debut ....




En plus tu vas pouvoir en prendre 5 pour le meme prix


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2008)

Pas besoin forcément d'aller chez Sony, mais il suffit de voir le dernier né des Asus :

http://www.laptopspirit.fr/9117/asu...rtable-u3sg-avec-penryn-et-geforce-9300m.html

Je cite : 

_Grâce à celle-ci, la série U3Sg est équipée selon le modèle de portable dun processeur Penryn Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1 GHz), T8300 (2.4 GHz), T9300 (2.5 GHz) ou T9500 (2.6 GHz) mais on pourra également retrouver les Core 2 Duo classiques allant du T5250 (1.5 GHz) ou T7700 (2.4 GHz).

Egalement au programme de cette série Asus U3Sg, la nouvelle carte graphique appartenant à la série Geforce 9000M de Nvidia, la Geforce 9300M G. Comme sa référence le laisse à penser, ce modèle se positionnera à lentrée de gamme de cette nouvelle série.

La connectivité sans-fil nest pas en reste puisquil est annoncé la présence dun récepteur GPS, dun module 3G/3G+ ainsi que des classiques Wi-Fi a/b/g/n et Bluetooth 2.0+EDR. Malheureusement, tout cela ne sera pas fourni en standard et variera selon les versions.

Pour le reste, on retrouve jusquà 3 Go DDR2 667 MHz de mémoire vive, un disque dur SATA de 120/200/250 Go à 5400 trs/min ou un disque hybride de 160 Go à 5400 trs/min, un écran 13.3 WXGA Active Matrix dune résolution de 1280×800, une webcam 1.3 megapixels, un graveur DVD double couche externe, 1 Go de mémoire Intel Turbo Memory (optionnel), un lecteur dempreintes digitales, un lecteur de cartes 8 en 1 et des connecteurs HDMI, Firewire, e-SATA, VGAn Ethernet Gigabit et USB 2.0 (x3).

Grâce à celle-ci, la série U3Sg est équipée selon le modèle de portable dun processeur Penryn Core 2 Duo T8100 (2.1 GHz), T8300 (2.4 GHz), T9300 (2.5 GHz) ou T9500 (2.6 GHz) mais on pourra également retrouver les Core 2 Duo classiques allant du T5250 (1.5 GHz) ou T7700 (2.4 GHz).

Egalement au programme de cette série Asus U3Sg, la nouvelle carte graphique appartenant à la série Geforce 9000M de Nvidia, la Geforce 9300M G. Comme sa référence le laisse à penser, ce modèle se positionnera à lentrée de gamme de cette nouvelle série.

La connectivité sans-fil nest pas en reste puisquil est annoncé la présence dun récepteur GPS, dun module 3G/3G+ ainsi que des classiques Wi-Fi a/b/g/n et Bluetooth 2.0+EDR. Malheureusement, tout cela ne sera pas fourni en standard et variera selon les versions.

Pour le reste, on retrouve jusquà 3 Go DDR2 667 MHz de mémoire vive, un disque dur SATA de 120/200/250 Go à 5400 trs/min ou un disque hybride de 160 Go à 5400 trs/min, un écran 13.3 WXGA Active Matrix dune résolution de 1280×800, une webcam 1.3 megapixels, un graveur DVD double couche externe, 1 Go de mémoire Intel Turbo Memory (optionnel), un lecteur dempreintes digitales, un lecteur de cartes 8 en 1 et des connecteurs HDMI, Firewire, e-SATA, VGAn Ethernet Gigabit et USB 2.0 (x3)._


On pourrait installer OS X, et voila on l'aurait notre super portable qu'Apple ne veut pas nous faire !!! Plus qu'a attendre les prix, mais ça ne pourra jamais être aussi gonflé que chez Apple 

En plus c'est de plus en plus esthétique chez Asus 

Au lieu de vous glorifiez à la moindre parole de steve, regarder un peu la concurrence. Etre au top, c'est fini chez Apple !!!

Il n'y a plus que l'OS qui est vraiment au dessus du lot ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Pour 1600 euros, on pouvait quand même s'attendre à du matériel plus fourni...



Pour 1 euro 699 centimes plutôt  Qui a dit que les pris affichés sont contractuels ?


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> En plus tu vas pouvoir en prendre 5 pour le meme prix



Alors la, faut pas trop pousser  Meme ici au Japon les S ou T sont vraiment pas donnes, sensiblement au meme prix que le Air d'ailleurs. Alors ca fait pas cher la machine OS X


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est marrant comme la fin d'une Keynote ce résume toujours par ça:
1. Trop cher
2. Pas assez de fonctions (La concurrence offre mieux)
3. Ca marchera jamais
4. Apple c'est n'importe quoi ils nous prennent pour des vache à lait...
5. Pfff ils n'ont pas mis à jour (ou sorti) ce que j'voulais...

Pourtant Apple Inc. existe toujours, et ses ventes augmentent d'année en année.


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Alors la, faut pas trop pousser  Meme ici au Japon les S ou T sont vraiment pas donnes, sensiblement au meme prix que le Air d'ailleurs. Alors ca fait pas cher la machine OS X



Je pensais au EEE de Asus  (que je trouve parfaitement reussi)


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pas besoin forcément d'aller chez Sony, mais il suffit de voir le dernier né des Asus :
> 
> http://www.laptopspirit.fr/9117/asu...rtable-u3sg-avec-penryn-et-geforce-9300m.html
> 
> ...




voir en gras

sans compter qu'il sera encore plus gros et plus lourd....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Etre au top, c'est fini chez Apple !!!


J'ai un blanc, c'était quand ?


----------



## fadem (16 Janvier 2008)

Eh ben moi je vais parler de tout autre chose que du MBA (m'en fous complètement en fait de cet appareil. Apple élargit sa gamme sans sacrifier de précédents appareils donc j'vois pas trop à quoi ça sert de grogner. s'il ne vous plait pas, vous ne l'achetez pas, un point c'est tout). Non ce sur quoi moi je vais grogner, c'est sur Time Capsule. J'aimerais vraiment qu'on m'explique pourquoi Apple n'a pas intégré Airtunes sur ses bornes haut de gamme. Voilà une fonction géniale qui ferait de Time Capsule une borne absolument irremplaçable et je me jetterais dessus pour le coup ! Là, ça oblige à avoir DEUX bornes, une pour la hifi, une autre pour les sauvegardes. Vraiment dommage. Voilà c'était mon petit coup de gueule à moi. Vous pouvez reprendre vos invectives sur le MBA. Merci de votre attention les gens... Et bonne année !


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai un blanc, c'était quand ?




Quand on nous faisait croire que la fréquence des PowerPC équivalait au double sur X86


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> C'est marrant comme la fin d'une Keynote ce résume toujours par ça:
> 1. Trop cher
> 2. Pas assez de fonctions (La concurrence offre mieux)
> 3. Ca marchera jamais
> ...


 

+1, le sage a parlé...  
Allez de toute façon Apple fait que de la merde etil y a que des *******s de yuppi bobo parisien pour acheter leurs ordis de fashion victime pour aller avec un iphone de merde qu'est meme pas 3g ! t'imagines ! meme pas 3g !!!

Y a une époque les gens manifestaient contre le tgv... trop bruyant...
Et le son dans les films... ect
Faut évoluer les amis, avancer... je me souviens comme Jobs s'était fait massacré par la suppresion du lecteur disquette ! Quel con ce Jobs ! Toute façon Apple ils étaient censé mourir avec le bide de l'imac ! 

N'oubliez pas que la sortie d'une nouvelle machine ne se fait pas au détriment de celles qui existent déjà ! macbook est toujours là ! Cette machine a sa propre logique, pas la peine de charger dessus comme un taureau sur une cape rouge !

c'est une bonne machine et surtout un excellent produit marketing ! ensuite avec votre portable quand vous etes en déplacement vous branchez souvent 2 peripheriques usb ? internet en ethernet ? ect...

Have a nice day... !


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai un blanc, c'était quand ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Marrant, je viens de faire le tour des réactions sur 3 sites de PC et ça trolle bien moins qu'ici&#8230;


----------



## Korben_Dallas (16 Janvier 2008)

Je vois que certain sont un peu déçu.... Mais bon, tout le monde voulais un ultra-portable non???
Et bien il est là!!! Excusé moi, mais je vois mal comment on peut faire plus portable!!

Vous allez me dire qu'un vrai ultra-portable a un écran plus petit..... mais pensé au autres grincheux qui diraient : " Oh 11 pouces??? mais c'est vraiment minable, on y voit rien et le clavier est merdique! ".

Alors en ce qui concerne la concurrence, si j'ai bien compris, il n'y a pas grand chose à part le vaio série s. C'est vrai qu'il est super cool, mais c'est pas un mac... C'est vrai qu'il est puissant et qu'il a une super webcam et tout et tout, mais pour faire du traitement de texte du surf et des présentations c'est pas indispensable.

Autre chose, quelqu'un disait plus haut que les femmes allais l'adorer... Je sais pas si c'est une généralité, mais ma copine l'adore. Pour elle plus c'est léger, mieux c'est. Et si en plus elle peut le glisser dans sont petit sac à main pour aller aux cours, alors là elle est aux anges.

Je ne suis pas un vieux de la vieille comme beaucoup ici. Je suis sur mac depuis un peu plus d'un an. Mais de ce que j'ai pu voir, à chaque keynote il y en a qui crient au génie et d'autres qui déplore la mort de l'esprit mac. Alors moi je pensais que c'était juste un ordi. Mais apparemment c'est aussi une religion pour certain.

Et pour finir, si vous ne l'aviez pas encore compris, moi je l'aime bien ce MacBook Air.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Marrant, je viens de faire le tour des réactions sur 3 sites de PC et ça trolle bien moins qu'ici


 

c'est toujours la meme chose... et on termine par l'effet godwin ! :love:


----------



## huexley (16 Janvier 2008)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Autre chose, quelqu'un disait plus haut que les femmes allais l'adorer... Je sais pas si c'est une généralité, mais ma copine l'adore. Pour elle plus c'est léger, mieux c'est. Et si en plus elle peut le glisser dans sont petit sac à main pour aller aux cours, alors là elle est aux anges.



J'en fais parti et je suis malheureux  
"ca remplacerais bien mon Macbook" (argh)


----------



## CERDAN (16 Janvier 2008)

Question graphisme, le macbookair est pire que le macbook ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Autre chose, quelqu'un disait plus haut que les femmes allais l'adorer... Je sais pas si c'est une généralité, mais ma copine l'adore. Pour elle plus c'est léger, mieux c'est. Et si en plus elle peut le glisser dans sont petit sac à main pour aller aux cours, alors là elle est aux anges.
> 
> Je ne suis pas un vieux de la vieille comme beaucoup ici. Je suis sur mac depuis un peu plus d'un an. Mais de ce que j'ai pu voir, à chaque keynote il y en a qui crient au génie et d'autres qui déplore la mort de l'esprit mac. Alors moi je pensais que c'était juste un ordi. Mais apparemment c'est aussi une religion pour certain.
> 
> Et pour finir, si vous ne l'aviez pas encore compris, moi je l'aime bien ce MacBook Air.


 
c'etait moi pour l'allusion aux femmes (par contre rien de sexiste dans cette remarque). Mais je vois souvent par exemple à la salle de sport des jeunes femmes avec leur macbook posé sur le vélo pendant qu'elles font du cardio, ou bien dans les cafés ect... c'est un produit beau et puissant et surtout conceptuel : la semaine prochaine il sera dans la plupart des mag feminins. C'est un vrai porduit feminin. Ou gay/metrosexuel (si jamais ils existent).
Vive la psycho de comptoir !


----------



## mog (16 Janvier 2008)

Tiens..  une chose que Jobs a "oublié" de préciser. La télécommande FrontRow est maintenant en option. Bon, en même temps elle doit être plus épaisse que le portable, pas pratique.


----------



## Groumpff (16 Janvier 2008)

J'ai fait les mises à jours système et la stupeur, mon frontrow est toujours le même alors que je m'attendais à avoir l'interface de l'appleTV comme Steve ....

J'espère qu'on aura rapidement de la loc en Europe du fait que toutes les Majors sont dans le bain ! ... par contre choix des langues et sous titres svp !

Au minimum, j'espère que dans un premier temps, on aura accès à la bibliothêque pour voir les previews des films en locations histoire de faire mumuse !

Si frontrow sur mac devient l'interface de l'appleTV, il est dommage que Apple ne porte pas frontrow sur windows en vendant la télécommande et un petit récepteur IR aux couleurs d'itunes !

C'est cette interface de type TV qui va faire vendre hors je connais énormément de monde sur mac et PC dont la TV est l'ordi ... donc quand tu as un PC tu l'as dans l'os et bien que ça fasse sourire le mac addict, frontrow c'est itunes ... itunes pour windows est donc une sous version d'itunes mac .... et un autre logiciel pourait prendre le crénaux !


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Question graphisme, le macbookair est pire que le macbook ?



non meme GMA, mais bon peu de logiciels de graphismes utilisent reelement la carte video (non je ne vais pas relancer mon sujet favori)

Sinon telecommande en option mais cable*S* uDVI vers DVI et uDVI vers VGA *FOURNIS *! ! ! ! !

et sincerement je me sert pus du cable que de la telecomande


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Merde, Remote Disk est pas téléchargeable. Ça c'est vache puisqu'on est censé le faire également depuis un Mac&#8230;


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Merde Remote Disk est pas téléchargeable.


Je me suis fait la même remarque  

Mais je ne désespère pas qu'il le soit à la sortie des MacBook Air, encore deux semaines à attendre. M'arrangerait bien pour mon Pismo et son lecteur HS


----------



## chnies (16 Janvier 2008)

euh faudrait se cotiser pour acheter une ceinture pour Steve, il arrete pas de perdre son pantalon pendantt la keynote. Pourtant le prix d'un MBA = beaucoup de ceintures


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Marrant, je viens de faire le tour des réactions sur 3 sites de PC et ça trolle bien moins qu'ici



Bah, ils nous ont refilé leurs trolls. Ça s'appelle des switchers.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oula on a un mec amusant par ici ....... Avec un store Japan la forcement tu gagne sur les prix gros malin....



Oh non desole je dois m'excuser la France n'est pas le centre du monde pardon 
J'habite au Japon, plus precisement a Tokyo et me concernant je donne ce que j'ai a porte de main c'est a dire ce qui se fait ici! 

Et meme si ici aussi ca reste plus cher qu'un MBA et bien le Sony S vaut plus le cout.
Desole je prefere mettre 30000Y de plus et avoir une bete de course plutot qu'un Mac Book Air tout pourri. 

Ici il coute 230000Y, deja a ce prix la le Sony Vaio S est plus performant et plus complet! Et que dire du Vaio T, encore plus petit, plus leger et toujours plus complet que le MBA.

Bref dans le pays ou je vis, le MBA n'est pas du tout une bonne affaire au prix ou il est propose par rapport a la concurrence. Je le verrai bien a 150000Y pas plus... Et meme a 150000Y beaucoup raleraient avec si peu de performances...

Mais la 230000Y... La blague, ils ont le sens de l'humour chez apple.


Mais y a encore une plus grosse blague!
*La version SDD a 390000Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Non mais a ce prix la, tu prends un Vaio T surgonfle et un bon desktop bien puissant pour la maison.
Faut pas deconner non plus... 

Apple j'aime bien... Pour... Le PB 12" et le macbook qui n'est pas si mal. 
Par contre pour le reste... Bye bye. 

Et si la seule nouveaute c'est le MBA et bien mon prochain renouvellement informatique ne se fera pas chez mac (meme si j'aime OSX) mais chez Sony, ou meme chez DELL 
DELL c'est pas de blabla, pas de fioritures, juste de la puissance et des prix bas (et pas de design mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout...).


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Et les dimensions de ton truc ? parce que ce modèle à toutes ses concessions faite en vue de réduire sa taille. Tu devrais alors comparer à un macbook, non ? (qui semble presque plus fin&#8230


----------



## Ploumette (16 Janvier 2008)

Je le trouve tout simplement superbe et ... tout de même, une création assez géante !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

La keynote en 60 secondes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Le même avec une station d'accueil comprenant superdrive et connectique étoffée (sans ajout de prix), ça m'aurait vraiment intéressé.

La...

Mais bon, ça n'a pas l'air trop la mode, ça, les stations d'accueil.
Tant pis.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Je vis aussi a Tokyo et ne me dis pas que les Vaio sont si bons marche. Ensuite, va voir ce Air de visu : le S n'a rien de sa finesse et de sa legerete, tu te gourres. Ma boite m'avais par ailleurs prete un TZ (oui TX) : c'etait rigolo, mais petit ecran et petit clavier. Regarde encore le Air : ce n'est pas qu'un gadget


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Et si la seule nouveaute c'est le MBA et bien mon prochain renouvellement informatique ne se fera pas chez mac (meme si j'aime *OSX*) mais chez Sony, ou meme chez DELL
> DELL c'est pas de blabla, pas de fioritures, juste de la puissance et des prix bas (et pas de design mais qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout...).



Voilà, super tes portables pas cher mais pas d'OSX, pas d'iLife, bref... 

edit : et oui j'aime aussi avoir un beau design...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et les dimensions de ton truc ? parce que ce modèle à toutes ses concessions faite en vue de réduire sa taille. Tu devrais alors comparer à un macbook, non ? (qui semble presque plus fin)



Le Sony S est plus fin et plus leger qu'un Mac Book. 
Mais il n'a pas les dimension d'un MBA c'est sur. 

Seulement pour quelques millimetres perdre des tonnes de choses... Je vois pas l'interet. 
On a bien gagne niveau prix par contre. La on le sent passer y a pas de souci 

Et puis si on veut taper dans le fin, on prend un Sony T, c'est petit mais l'ecran reste lisible, et il y a tout ce qu'il faut. Un peu plus epais que le Mac Book Aiiiiir certes, mais le MBA il fait tele numerique terrestre? Il fait Felica? Il fait de l'ethernet? Ah non meme pas... Et il a un lecteur/graveur optique? Ah ben non... Et en plus il est plus cher? Genial... 

Le Vaio T est meme plus leger et moins encombrant que le Mac Book Aiiiiir.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Je croyais qu'il fallait pas le comparer au T ? cf post de Hjm sur des remarques pertinentes&#8230;

Macbook

Dimensions et poids
Hauteur : *2,75 cm*
Largeur : 32,5 cm
Profondeur : 22,7 cm
Poids : 2,27 kg

S

Weight	1790g
Dimensions (W x H x D)	315mm x* 21.8 to 33mm* x 234.3 mm

Pour quelques millimètres, faut pas&#8230; quoi ? tu t'es trompé de fil, y en a un sur le macbook.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Je vis aussi a Tokyo et ne me dis pas que les Vaio sont si bons marche. Ensuite, va voir ce Air de visu : le S n'a rien de sa finesse et de sa legerete, tu te gourres. Ma boite m'avais par ailleurs prete un TZ (oui TX) : c'etait rigolo, mais petit ecran et petit clavier. Regarde encore le Air : ce n'est pas qu'un gadget



J'ai bien regarde le Air et c'est du gadget. 
Le Sony T est un ordi d'appoint plus complet que le Air. 
Et si on veut bien prendre la gamme mobile de Sony, tu remarqueras que le S est plus complet que le MB et que le Mac Book Air, et qu'il s'offre le privilege d'etre petit 

Concernant les prix... T'as vu celui du Air? 
Je veux dire par rapport aux performances...

230000Y! Bon allez je te le fais a 207000Y avec les futurs points de chez Yodobashi!
Ca reste cher... Trop cher... Et de toute facon meme moins cher pour moi ce portable est inutile. 

Et je le repete avec 230000Y t'as quelque chose de mieux chez Sony en terme de compromis. C'est un peu plus gros mais beaucoup plus complet! 

Le Mac Book Air c'est tout dans la finesse, ils ont tout sacrifie pour la finesse... Faut aimer depenser 230000Y pour de la finesse... Tu connais les &#65297;&#65296;&#65296;&#20870;&#12471;&#12519;&#12483;&#12503; bien sur? T'as un bloc de feuilles de papier pour 100 yen si t'aimes le fin. Et c'est moins cher qu'un Mac Book Air. Et surement plus utile!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je croyais qu'il fallait pas le comparer au T ?



Effectivement car je compare en terme d'ecran et donc il vaut mieux selon moi prendre le S comme reference (qui se situe entre un MB et le Air si on veut).
Je dis juste aux personnes qui s'extasient devant le peu encombrant qu'il fallait tourner le regard du cote du T qui est plus complet que le Air.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Et je le repete avec 230000Y t'as quelque chose de mieux chez Sony en terme de compromis. C'est un peu plus gros mais beaucoup plus complet!



C'est justement là le problème, je crois que les personnes qui vont acheter le MBA n'en n'ont rien à cirer du lecteur DVD, du lecteur de carte mémoire, des 4 connecteurs USB... Tout ce qu'elles veulent c'est un ultraportable le plus léger possible avec un écran de taille normale et une grande autonomie. Et si en plus il a un très beau design... :love:

Je comprends que le MBA ne t'intéresse pas, mais de là à dire que c'est un gadget... Tout le monde n'a pas les même besoins/envies que toi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je comprends que le MBA ne t'intéresse pas, mais de là à dire que c'est un gadget... Tout le monde n'a pas les même besoins/envies que toi.



J'ai envie de dire... Heureusement pour Apple sinon ils ne vendraient que des macbook 
Pas d'iPhone, pas d'iPod, pas d'Apple TV...


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

Je que j'aime bien chez toi, 1664, c'est que tout à l'heure tu nous dis que pour les PC sur lesquels tu appuies ta critique du MacBook Air, il faut s'être fait un avis en les ayant essayés. Alors une petit question, le MacBook Air, tu l'as essayé ?



1664 a dit:


> Regardez un peu la concurrence et *surtout essayez!*



Je sais, c'est une simple vacherie, mais je ne pouvais m'en empêcher  

Au-delà de ça, je peux comprendre les critiques émises de façon théorique. Moi, la faible connectivité (absence de FireWire surtout) me rebute sur ce produit, mais le reste de la gamme Apple n'ayant pas disparue pour autant, je me dis que ce produit à certainement sa place.


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> ...Tout ce qu'elles veulent...



Mais qui ça, "elles" ? Des personnes qui sont prêtes à payer un ordinateur d'appoint très cher, tu crois qu'il y a en a tant que ça ? Tout ça parce que c'est Apple, c'est léger et c'est joli ?

Il faut revenir un peu sur terre, là.

C'est un ordinateur pour geek friqués et qui ont plein d'argent à perdre, c'est tout.

Autant s'acheter un petit portable PC, on en trouve de bien moins chers, petits et également légers.


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2008)

Si je comprend bien il y en a pas mal qui sont heureux que plus ce soit de plus en plus fin, et que ça contienne de moins en moins.

Dans ce cas le prochain produit phare, ce sera une feuille !!! Un demi millimètre d'épaisseur, ça ne chauffe pas (vu qu'il y a plus rien dedans), et Apple vous la vendra 1000 euros l'unité. Une feuille en Alu bien sur, avec super design !

Enfin, je suis heureux de voir qu'il y a tant de gens qui ont du pouvoir d'achat en France. Perso j'ai bien les sous mais je ne suis plus le pigeon des années 90. Et je suis un PowerUser donc client potentiel de vrais portables comme le MBP.

Allez vivement qu'il soit en magasin pour le voir et voir la réaction des gens aussi, ça risque d'être drôle à la lecture de la configuration et de l'étiquette


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Je que j'aime bien chez toi, 1664, c'est que tout à l'heure tu nous dis que pour les PC sur lesquels tu appuies ta critique du MacBook Air, il faut s'être fait un avis en les ayant essayés. Alors une petit question, le MacBook Air, tu l'as essayé ?



Comble de la mauvaise foi...

Mais bien sur je l'ai essaye


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Le Sony S est plus fin et plus leger qu'un Mac Book.
> Mais il n'a pas les dimension d'un MBA c'est sur.
> 
> Seulement pour quelques millimetres perdre des tonnes de choses... Je vois pas l'interet.
> ...


 
tu froles l'hystérie mon ami.

Faut arrêter le wasabiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Comble de la mauvaise foi...
> 
> Mais bien sur je l'ai essaye



Ben je comprends pas trop tes posts. T'aimes pas le Macbook Air, tu trouves gadget, tu preferes comparer a un laptop plus gros... Le Macbook ou le MBP se vendent encore, si tu veux te faire plaisir vas-y. Maintenant si OS X ne t'attire pas plus que cela, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'embetes a suivre une keynote.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et je suis un PowerUser donc client potentiel de vrais portables comme le MBP.


Bah voilà, c'est ton besoin, mais les autres, ils sont tous comme toi ? ou c'est des pigeons ? moi je le trouve pas mal, même s'il me faut plus (et donc je l'achèterai pas même si je le trouve sympa), mais je me garde de troller. Car c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Si je comprend bien il y en a pas mal qui sont heureux que plus ce soit de plus en plus fin, et que ça contienne de moins en moins.
> 
> Dans ce cas le prochain produit phare, ce sera une feuille !!! Un demi millimètre d'épaisseur, ça ne chauffe pas (vu qu'il y a plus rien dedans), et Apple vous la vendra 1000 euros l'unité. Une feuille en Alu bien sur, avec super design !
> 
> ...


 
on prend les paris que se sera l'objet d'un futur keynot ? plus de papier : une feuille sur laquelle tu télécharges les news via wifi ect...


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> La keynote en 60 secondes



parfait ! trop de blabla durant les keynotes 



PonkHead a dit:


> Le même avec une station d'accueil comprenant superdrive et connectique étoffée (sans ajout de prix), ça m'aurait vraiment intéressé.
> 
> La...
> 
> ...



exact  
la station d'accueil arrivera peut-être par la suite, d'autres marques vont certainement plancher là-dessus (il y a tellement d'accessoires Ipod, va falloir produire des accessoires MachinAir )


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est marrant qu'on se focalise tellement sur le Air. On avait tous des fantasmes de nouvelles machines, et alors ? Les MB, MP, MBP et autre iMac sont encore la et pas perimes. Pas mal non ?  Pourquoi on ne parle pas de Apple ayant reussi a signer avec tous les studios, alors que pour la musique seul Amazon a pu remporter le grand chelem ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ben je comprends pas trop tes posts. T'aimes pas le Macbook Air, tu trouves gadget, tu preferes comparer a un laptop plus gros... Le Macbook ou le MBP se vendent encore, si tu veux te faire plaisir vas-y. Maintenant si OS X ne t'attire pas plus que cela, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'embetes a suivre une keynote.



Regarde bien le sondage du forum... La majorite des forumeurs sont insastisfait ou globalement tres septiques...

Moi je fais parti des decus. J'attendais un digne heritie du PB12". 
J'aime OSX, et j'ai adore le PB12". 
Je trouve aussi que le MacBook ne s'en sort pas si mal (d'ailleurs je l'utilise regulierement). 

Par contre, le Air est selon moi une betise. Un produit inutile de part son prix. 
230000Y pour un ordi d'appoint c'est trop cher. Voila tout. 
En comparaison ce que fait Sony est plus remarquable. On notera que si le prix est cher lui aussi qu'un Sony S ou T peut servir d'un tout petit peu plus que d'un ordinateur d'appoint notamment grace a la connectique et au lecteur optique.


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est marrant qu'on se focalise tellement sur le Air.



tout ça c'est du vent 
faut pas péter plus haut que son cul moi j'dis


----------



## lifenight (16 Janvier 2008)

Ce qui m'a vraiment épaté sur le macbook air c'est la gravure à distance sur les pc et mac, c'est vraiment incroyable ^^ 

Aller Steve, apporte nous cette fonctionnalité sur la 10.5.2 pour tous les macs :love:


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bah voilà, c'est ton besoin, mais les autres, ils sont tous comme toi ? ou c'est des pigeons ? moi je le trouve pas mal, même s'il me faut plus (et donc je l'achèterai pas même si je le trouve sympa), mais je me garde de troller.



Attend, je ne dis pas que c'est un mauvais produit, je dis que son prix n'est pas justifié pour une boite vide. Met un tarif honnête et là ce sera bien. Un bon grand bloc-note wifi pour réunion ne devrait pas dépasser les 1000/1200 euros. Mais bon là il faut payer 40 à 50% de marque ...

Ce qui est rageant c'est de ne pas avoir le choix avec d'autres offres. S'il n'y avait pas cette $@@!@## de monopole sur le matos pour OS X. Le vrai problème c'est ça !



boodou a dit:


> tout ça c'est du vent
> faut pas péter plus haut que son cul moi j'dis &#8230;



Jamais le vide n'aura autant fait parler de lui ici


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Par contre, le Air est selon moi une betise.



c'est clair ces derniers temps Apple ne produit que des trucs qu'ils n'arrivent pas à vendre  ils ne font aucune étude de marché ou bien ?  
genre l'ipod ou imac (c'est vrai c'est con d'avoir mis l'ordi dans l'écran non ?) 

edit : p'tain ça parle que du MachinAir ici ! y a un super sondage à ce propos ICI


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais qui ça, "elles" ? Des personnes qui sont prêtes à payer un ordinateur d'appoint très cher, tu crois qu'il y a en a tant que ça ? Tout ça parce que c'est Apple, c'est léger et c'est joli ?



Cher? Vu le concentré de technologie, ce n'est pas si cher que ça*... Et je suis sûr d'une chose : les personnes travaillant au marketing chez Apple ne sont pas des idiots, et ils ont sûrement déterminé une clientèle cible pour cet ordi. L'avenir nous dira si cet ordi sera un flop. 



divoli a dit:


> Il faut revenir un peu sur terre, là.
> 
> Autant s'acheter un petit portable PC, on en trouve de bien moins chers, petits et également légers.



Bof, il n'y a pas Mac OS X et ils ne sont en général pas beaux. 




*Je te rassure tout de suite, je ne suis pas intéressé par le MBA : pour mon usage perso il ne convient pas du tout et est trop cher pour mon budget. Pour faire ce que je fais, mon Macbook noir a tout ce qu'il faut où il faut.


----------



## kitetrip (16 Janvier 2008)

Et personne ne crie sur la mise à jour PAYANTE   pour l'iPod Touch

Il y a quelques années, ça aurait fait la Une... Aujourd'hui je commence à croire qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi :rose:​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Janvier 2008)

ah ah!

un portable sans graveur, avec un disque dur d'il y a 10 ans

pas de port réseau... 

et un nom ridicule...

une seule chose: il est beau, mais a part çà!

oui les sony portables sont pas mal...ne leur manque que le Leopard...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

ah bah ça, les MàJ payantes. je n'achetais plus Apple pour les baladeurs, je vais continuer je crois


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> c'est clair ces derniers temps Apple ne produit que des trucs qu'ils n'arrivent pas à vendre  ils ne font aucune étude de marché ou bien ?
> genre l'ipod ou imac (c'est vrai c'est con d'avoir mis l'ordi dans l'écran non ?)



Je m'en contre fiche de ce qu'Apple arrive a vendre ou non.
Je ne suis pas actionnaire chez eux (chez d'autres oui mais pas chez Apple -> Pas chez Sony non plus ). 

Je dis que c'est contre productif. Un produit qui se vendra peut-etre, mais pas une bonne chose pour ceux qui sont des utilisateurs intensifs ou ceux qui aimaient la pomme avant le passage intel et a l'epoque des PB.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Regarde bien le sondage du forum... La majorite des forumeurs sont insastisfait ou globalement tres septiques...



Ah bon? 



> Exceptionnel, j'en frémis encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui est de mauvaise foi?


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et personne ne crie sur la mise à jour PAYANTE   pour l'iPod Touch
> 
> Il y a quelques années, ça aurait fait la Une... Aujourd'hui je commence à croire qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi :rose:​


Attention, la mise à jour n'est pas payante. Ce sont les applis supplémentaires qui le sont (et elles le sont aussi pour le "nouveau" Touch qui vaut 271 &#8364; + 18 &#8364; (pour les applis)).

Apple fait donc payer les applis (et non la mise à jour du Firmware, ne pas confondre ).

Est-ce que c'est juste de faire payer ces applis-là ? Vu qu'elles étaient développées pour l'iPhone, je trouve ça mesquin, mais ce sont des applis supplémentaires... Alors, Apple est en droit de le faire (même si au risque de me répéter  je trouve ça mesquin).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et personne ne crie sur la mise à jour PAYANTE  pour l'iPod Touch​
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a quelques années, ça aurait fait la Une... Aujourd'hui je commence à croire qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi :rose:​


Tu veux dire qu'il y en a pour masquer des choses ignobles derrière le buzz autour d'une planche à pain ?

Incroyable !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et personne ne crie sur la mise à jour PAYANTE   pour l'iPod Touch
> 
> Il y a quelques années, ça aurait fait la Une... Aujourd'hui je commence à croire qu'on peut faire n'importe quoi :rose:​



*La mise-à-jour n'est pas payante*, ce sont les 5 applications supplémentaires qui le sont, et ils n'avaient pas le choix.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

marchera pas ce truc air, il aura la même malédiction quand ils avaient sortis le newton, et pourtant le newton d'apple etait inovant lui.
Pareil quand ils arreteron de perdre du fric avec la fausse borne multimédia qui sers à pas grand chose lol


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Regarde bien le sondage du forum... La majorite des forumeurs sont insastisfait ou globalement tres septiques...



Ce n'est pas ce que dit ce sondage. Mais les intitulés de celui-ci sont tellement maladroits et orientés que l'on ne peut lui donner une quelconque valeur...


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *La mise-à-jour n'est pas payante*, ce sont les 5 applications supplémentaires qui le sont, et ils n'avaient pas le choix.


Bon, ben, finalement ce n'est pas mesquin


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

Apple TV take2 


Sindanárië a dit:


> la fausse borne multimédia qui sers à pas grand chose lol


bon résumé 
je connais pas les offres internet haut débit aux US, mais vu qu'en France on a tous une Box avec TV et locations de films


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ah bon?
> 
> 
> 
> Qui est de mauvaise foi?



Celui qui ne cite pas tout le sondage... Et ne compte la reponse intermediaire comme positive alors que c'est plutot du dubitatif. Un "bien" de base en gros...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Janvier 2008)

heu finalement pour trimbaler en voyage ca peut etre sympa:

pas besoin de graveur,le port usb pour décharger les photos 

et on peut deja faire tri et traiter un peu...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que dit ce sondage. Mais les intitulés de celui-ci sont tellement maladroits et orientés que l'on ne peut lui donner une quelconque valeur...


Tout à fait, dans ce sondage il manque l'option :_*N.S.P.  Je me suis endormi devant
*_
pas vous ?


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

bon je fais une pause , j'vais m'acheter un isandwich (59 le poulet/crudités, mais le poulet est coupé en tranches très très fines ! trop bon) alors postez pas trop dans l'heure qui suit, que je puisse comprendre à mon retour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> bon je fais une pause , j'vais m'acheter un isandwich (59 le poulet/crudités, mais le poulet est coupé en tranches très très fines ! trop bon) alors postez pas trop dans l'heure qui suit, que je puisse comprendre à mon retour


 la tentation est grande... bon ap' :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> bon je fais une pause , j'vais m'acheter un isandwich (59 le poulet/crudités, mais le poulet est coupé en tranches très très fines ! trop bon) alors postez pas trop dans l'heure qui suit, que je puisse comprendre à mon retour


 
J'te fais un résumé : le MBA est trop cher, ça marchera jamais, le reste on s'en fout, on n'a pas écouté.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Janvier 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Bon, ben, finalement ce n'est pas mesquin



 Ce n&#8217;est pas parce qu&#8217;ils devaient obligatoirement la faire payer qu&#8217;ils étaient obligés de la facturer 17,99$&#8230;


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ce nest pas parce quils devaient obligatoirement la faire payer quils étaient obligés de la facturer 17,99$


Oh, mais je suis bien d'accord ! Ça fait cher pour des applis qu'Apple aurait dû (à mon avis) inclure dès le départ dans le Touch. Heureusement qu'il vient de voir son prix baisser, ça fait passer la pilule pour les nouveaux acheteurs. Par contre, pour les anciens propriétaires... :rateau:


----------



## wip (16 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tout à fait, dans ce sondage il manque l'option :_*N.S.P.  Je me suis endormi devant
> *_
> pas vous ?


Si si... Aucune des annonces de Steeve Job m'interressait. J'attendais un nouveau design pour les MacBookPro, un IpodTouch 32/64Go, et des nouveaux MacPro. Les nouveaux macPro, ils les ont sortis avant (mais pourquoi de pas les avoirs mis dans la keynote et diminué le tps de parole sur cet iTV qui ne lit toujours pas les DivX... ??).
Bref, je me suis vraiment fais chi*r.
Quand au MacBookAir, je n'en vois vraiment pas d'utilité pour moi, le poids et la taille de mon PowerBook 15" me va très bien.


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2008)

En tout cas ça fait réagir, le nombre de pages enfle à une sacrée vitesse.

Le seul produit intéressant est la nouvelle borne avec DD. Utile.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Oh, mais je suis bien d'accord ! Ça fait cher pour des applis qu'Apple aurait dû (à mon avis) inclure dès le départ dans le Touch. Heureusement qu'il vient de voir son prix baisser, ça fait passer la pilule pour les nouveaux acheteurs. Par contre, pour les anciens propriétaires... :rateau:



Les 5 nouvelles applis sont incluses dans les iPod sortant d'usine.


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> J'ai bien regarde le Air et c'est du gadget.
> Le Sony T est un ordi d'appoint plus complet que le Air.
> Et si on veut bien prendre la gamme mobile de Sony, tu remarqueras que le S est plus complet que le MB et que le Mac Book Air, et qu'il s'offre le privilege d'etre petit
> 
> ...



Effectivement, le T semble plus complet mais si je vais sur le site de Sony france, le modèle le moins cher vaut 200 de plus que le macbook air (je parle pas des autres, c'est 1000 $ ) et question puissance, si le macbook air ne l'est pas assez, le sony T esst à 1,06 GHz au lieu de 1,60 alors faut m'expliquer ce qu'il a exactement en plus de la connectique parce que le prix et la puissance, j'ai des doutes mais je ne dois plus comprendre l'arithmétique, probablement 

Ce sont sans doute tous deux de bons produits avec des logiques différentes mais je  ne vois pas comment on peut dire que le sony T a un meilleur rapport coût/performances avec un prix plus élevé et un processeur nettement moins rapide


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Je suis bien content que Apple s'engage a fond dans le respect de l'environnement : packaging plus petit, metaux lourds et arsenic absents... Bien sur, Steve essaie de se faire mousser, mais la encore Apple est un poids lourd donc meme si ce ne sont pas les premiers, cette fois c'est quand meme bien parti


----------



## chnies (16 Janvier 2008)

pour recentrer le débat je propose un Stevethon pour lui offir une ceinture pour son jeans C&A


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Les 5 nouvelles applis sont incluses dans les iPod sortant d'usine.


Elles n'en sont pas pour autant gratuites (d'où ma remarque sur le fait qu'heureusement que le prix a baissé), mais bel et bien payantes, voir la copie ci-dessous où on remarque que le prix annoncé est de 18 &#8364; moins cher que le prix payé (car les applis sont incluses dans l'achat final). Cette info s'obtient dans le store en cliquant sur comparatif quand on a sélectionné un modèle d'iPod :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Effectivement, le T semble plus complet mais si je vais sur le site de Sony france, le modèle le moins cher vaut 200 de plus que le macbook air (je parle pas des autres, c'est 1000 $ ) et question puissance, si le macbook air ne l'est pas assez, le sony T esst à 1,06 GHz au lieu de 1,60 alors faut m'expliquer ce qu'il a exactement en plus de la connectique parce que le prix et la puissance, j'ai des doutes mais je ne dois plus comprendre l'arithmétique, probablement
> 
> Ce sont sans doute tous deux de bons produits avec des logiques différentes mais je ne vois pas comment on peut dire que le sony T a un meilleur rapport coût/performances avec un prix plus élevé et un processeur nettement moins rapide


Comment tu vas nous l'énerver le 1664, toi...

Sony c'est super, on te dit ! T'es devenu sourd ou quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comment tu vas nous l'énerver le 1664, toi...
> 
> Sony c'est super, on te dit ! T'es devenu sourd ou quoi ?



J'ai rien contre sony : faut que je m'achète un alpha 700


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Paski.pne a dit:


> Elles n'en sont pas pour autant gratuites (d'où ma remarque sur le fait qu'heureusement que le prix a baissé), mais bel et bien payantes, voir la copie ci-dessous où on remarque que le prix annoncé est de 18  moins cher que le prix payé (car les applis sont incluses dans l'achat final). Cette info s'obtient dans le store en cliquant sur comparatif quand on a sélectionné un modèle d'iPod :



J'avais mal compris


----------



## Groumpff (16 Janvier 2008)

Le Air il est bien gentil mais n'est qu'un portable en plus ... plus fin certes, plus léger certe .... mais sans plus fonctionnel malheureusement !

Une fonction d'écriture genre tablet eut été un plus !

Qu'on ne me parle pas du trackpad multitouch qui arrivera dès la prochaine révision sur les autres macbook !

Pourquoi tant de finesse si c'est pour garder les autres dimensions du macbook !
Le powerbook 12 voyait son boitier venir au raz du clavier fullsize !

Donc j'aurais pris un écran widescreen 12 ... la taille plus restreinte de l'écran donnant éventuellement la possibilité de le rendre tactile a moindre frais !

Superbe réalisation que le Air mais pas abouti je trouve car il est fin pour la frime et non pour les fonctionnalités ! :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Et coupant, en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et coupant, en plus.



  

Plus que le macbook?


----------



## vg93179 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bon bah moi, tout ce que j'ai à dire, c'est que je dois renouveler mon powerbook et que, comme j'ai plus un radis en ce moment, c'est pas plus mal de ne pas avoir une nouvelle gamme de macbook pro; 
Le macbook air trouvera, je pense, sa place dans mon milieu - chez les journalistes, écrivains, chroniqueurs, à la recherche de léger et pratique pour écrire et surfer, graphistes qui veulent présenter leurs créas, etc. - 
Moi je suis trop geek, justement; pour en avoir un (j'ai plein de trucs à brancher dessus), et j'ai besoin d'un acces au  lecteur optique facilement. 
Mais pour la plupart des gens, qui ont un ordi fixe chez eux, ou au boulot, il est très bien concu cet ultra portable. 
Et puis, si ca pouvait servir de proto pour le futur macbook pro, ce serait déjà pas mal. 

Bon et puis j'attends les écrans. 
Assez vite, ce serait bien. 
Et un iphone 2 avec 3G et isight.


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et coupant, en plus.



Ah ben, tiens, da capo cherchait un rasoir. Nickel.

De quoi vous vous plaignez, Apple pense à tout..


----------



## Paski.pne (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et coupant, en plus.


Et encore, au vu de la pub, il faut en plus un truc comme ça pour l'ouvrir  

Enfin, je n'ai peut-être pas tout compris :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Au fait, ayant maté la partie Air guitar de la keynote, je vois que la puce est customisé par Intel, y a un tarif dispo sur ladite puce à package réduit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Janvier 2008)

je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit mais après avoir visionné le keynote, je trouve que steve "meuble" beaucoup surtout sur le 'chanteur' de la fin .. et meme sur le recapitulatif des annonces faites ... j'ai l'impression qu'il 'gratte' 20 minutes .. peut être une annonce prévue mais qui n'était pas assez aboutie ? qu'en pensez vous ? special event sous peu ? quid de penryn dans le MBP pas mis à jour depuis 6 mois ...  un macbook alu .. etc .. :mouais:


----------



## Macincal (16 Janvier 2008)

Déçu aussi... Et content que mon PB12 pouces ne soit toujours pas détrôné et que je ne sois pas tenté de le remplacer. Il aura deux ans en juillet, il marche parfaitement, sans chauffer, jamais eu aucun problème et remplit complétement son rôle d'ultra-portable dans tous mes déplacements, sans concession sur le lecteur et la connectique.
J'attendais du neuf, du bluffant, de l'efficace, prêt à succomber...
Déçu par la forme, la minceur inutile,la taille trop grande, la couleur, les restrictions, le DD petit et lent, les trucs en options. Globalement, plutôt du moins par rapport aux mini PC.
Autant prendre un macbook, effectivement.

Macincal


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

dumbop84 a dit:


> je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit mais après avoir visionné le keynote, je trouve que steve "meuble" beaucoup surtout sur le 'chanteur' de la fin .. et meme sur le recapitulatif des annonces faites ... j'ai l'impression qu'il 'gratte' 20 minutes .. peut être une annonce prévue mais qui n'était pas assez aboutie ? qu'en pensez vous ? special event sous peu ? quid de penryn dans le MBP pas mis à jour depuis 6 mois ...  un macbook alu .. etc .. :mouais:



C'est certain qu'elle laisse un gout pas fini cette keynote. Petites erreurs d'inattention, pas d'annonce finale, meublage des temps morts... Soit elle manquait de preparation, soit effectivement une bonne partie a du etre repoussee. 10.5.2 pas encore parfaite ?


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est très marrant comme les nouveaux concepts sont difficile à être accepté des fois.

Ce que monsieur apple a fait c'est : ne pas faire de concessions sur la vitesse, l'écran et sur le clavier, donc apple ne va pas faire un équivalent sony machin de notre "ami" 1664 qui essaie par tous les moyens de nous convaincre que les sony c'est mieux (quoi que quand on annonce des chiffres la déjà il est moins sûr ) , ni un nouveau powerbook 12", c'est même l'inverse que monsieur apple fait, ne soyez pas obtus s'il vous plaît !

un ultra portable dans la tête des gens c'est un ordinateur en plus petit
le mac air n'est pas un portable en plus petit, c'eet autre chose
et puis quand apple a fait le powerbook on ne parlait pas de wifi N

je en dis pas que c'est le meilleur portable de tous les temps, je dis simplement qu'il est beau et bien pensé.


----------



## F118I4 (16 Janvier 2008)

Perso je suis satisfait des annonces durant la keynote:
*La time Capsule: super produit  (disque dur externe + borne d'accès Wi-Fi)c' est exactement se qu' il me faut , franchement ça me tenterai bien....

*Apple TV 2 de nouvelles fonctionnalité elle en avait bien besoin pour booster les ventes.

*Firmware 1.1.3 bon on l' attendais par contre le point négatif pour les possesseurs  d'  iTouch  comme on dit "ils l' ont dans le ***" Parceque faire payer 17,99 euros pour 5 applications qui sont déjà dans l' iPhone + baisse des prix de 20 euros ça fait mal.Les possesseurs d' iTouch ont perdu  37,99 euros en une journée.

*Le Macbook Air: je le trouve terrible pour moi le gros point négatif c' est l' absence de lecteur optique (superdrive) pour le superdrive externe je trouve cela pas terrible mais bon c' est parcequ' il est trop fin que l' on peut pas mettre de lecteur optique.Je rajouterai la télécommande en option là ça fait radin.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

J'avoue que moi aussi je suis un peu conservateur, je suis passe un peu a cote de ce MBA. Ben non, c'est vraiment une mega bonne machine. La plus fine c'est clair, et pourtant super rapide (Core 2 Duo !), beau clavier et superbe ecran LED, et l'idee de tout passer en wireless, c'est dans... l'air du temps (desole) : franchement, ca vous gave pas la souris et le clavier filaires, le lecteur de carte pour decharger l'APN, le DD externe relie a l'ordi pour Time Machine... Non, la ca y est, Apple nous propose une utilisation plus sereine et detachee de l'informatique. Pas encore au tarif pour etudiant, mais 1800 USD c'est vraiment pas enorme pour un bijou.

Bref, y'a pas eu que ca dans la keynote, mais plus j'y pense plus je le trouve extra ce MBA. Meme si je n'en acheterai sans doute jamais puisque pas du tout concerne pour un achat. Mais ca ne m'empeche pas d'etre sensible aux bonnes idees et aux nouveautes


----------



## Kerri (16 Janvier 2008)

ben zut 

moi j'ai pas besoin d'un macbook air, j'attendais une machine pour remplacer mon vieillissant ibook

un ti macbook 12" ou 13,3", mais j'ai besoin d'une vrai carte graphique, même entrée de gamme, comme un 8400Gs

va falloir que j'attende encore ou que je me tourne vers la concurrence


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2008)

dambo a dit:


> - mais 100 euros de plus pour un lecteur indispensable (ben oui ilife, iwork et autres vous les acheter ou vous ?



Ils sont déjà livrés avec et bien sûr les prochaines versions seront téléchargeables sur iTunes pour justement les personnes n'ayant pas de lecteur de CD ou DVD et en plus, ça sera écolo.



1664 a dit:


> Au passage, moi qui fait du business (dans la musique) j'ai un macbook pour la maison et un Sony T pour le travail.


Un musicien sous WIndows... C'est une espèce rare, je suis content de savoir que les mammouths existent encore.

En gros, parce que TOI tu travailles comme ça, le reste du monde devrait faire pareille. Je connais plein de personnes qui seraient contentes d'avoir un portable sans fioritures en déplacement et un vrai ordinateur complet a la maison.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> C'est très marrant comme les nouveaux concepts sont difficile à être accepté des fois.
> 
> Ce que monsieur apple a fait c'est : ne pas faire de concessions sur la vitesse, l'écran et sur le clavier, donc apple ne va pas faire un équivalent sony machin de notre "ami" 1664 qui essaie par tous les moyens de nous convaincre que les sony c'est mieux (quoi que quand on annonce des chiffres la déjà il est moins sûr ) , ni un nouveau powerbook 12", c'est même l'inverse que monsieur apple fait, ne soyez pas obtus s'il vous plaît !
> 
> ...




Beau, c'est clair. Bien pensé comme un truc rentrant dans une niche de types pétés de thune, très certainement. Parce que à part d'être la machine dont le cadre sup va se servir pour mater des divx, visionner un vilain powerpoint ou calculer ses primes de fins de mois dans le train, et celui tout autant pété de thune pour qui la machine ne sera en fait qu'un périphérique de saisie pour un possesseur de tour au xéon, y'a pas beaucoup d'utilité, à ce prix-là, dans le nouveau concept révolutionnaire de Jobs.

Alors qu'un firmware correct pour l'iPhone, ça, ça aurait été utile.


----------



## Tlab (16 Janvier 2008)

Après un peu de réfléxion et une nuit passée à cogiter, je crois que je vais me l'acheter ce MBA (version pas chère cela dit hein...)

Je n'ai aucun moyen de savoir si ce portable va marcher, mais je souhaiterai rappeler que Intel avait conçu un ultraportable il y a un an, destiné à la démonstration technologique et au nom de "métro". Ses concepteurs avaient clairement dit qu'un constructeur avait l'intention de produire un objet similaire dans moins d'un an.

A l'exception de la taill de l'écran (le métro avait un écran 12" wide) le MBA est très similaire puisqu'assez dépourvu de ports, très fin mais relativement puissant.

Or, Intel avait décrit ce "métro" comme un portable du futur, orienté "wireless" (il était équipé d'un prototype de wimax), constamment connecté avec des services en ligne, et que l'on pouvait glisser dans son sac à main ou à dos à volonté. Son but était de surfer partout où on le souhaite, de créer du contenu multimédia internet (et exclusivement internet), de prendre des notes, de faire des présentation. IL n'était pas conçu pour jouer, faire du multimédia "sur support", échanger des fichiers via un cable.

Je pense donc que Apple cible là un marché émergent, que l'on ne peut comprendre réellement aujourd'hui (et même Apple d'ailleurs). J'ai l'idée que dans le futur nous seront tous avec une sorte d'EEE dans notre sac afin de dégainer l'outil internet "ultime" à tout moment.

Bien sûr son prix est cher, mais il me semble que c'est dans les habitudes d'Apple d'entrer dans un marché par la porte du haut.

En ce qui me concerne, je suis étudiant, et le MBA est absolument parfait pour mon usage. En fait je n'attendais que ça, un portable léger à emporter partout sans remords pour le dos, et orienté internet, sans pour autant sacrifier l'écran et le clavier. Ah et je souhaite préciser que non, je ne suis pas un gosse de riche, lorsque je veux quelque chose, je bosse pour l'avoir.​


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Oh non desole je dois m'excuser la France n'est pas le centre du monde pardon
> J'habite au Japon, plus precisement a Tokyo et me concernant je donne ce que j'ai a porte de main c'est a dire ce qui se fait ici!
> 
> Et meme si ici aussi ca reste plus cher qu'un MBA et bien le Sony S vaut plus le cout.
> ...



tu as tout dit... 


PAsse ton chemin  plutôt que de dire a tout le monde que tu prefere une bete de course 2 fois plus grosse et lourde....

Ce concept ne te convient pas mais arrette de critiquer comme un gosse pas content car le pêre noêl ne lui a pas ammenné le bon playmobil

que cet ordi ne te convienne pas certes mais essaye de lire et de comprendre que cet ordi jour sur la *MOBILITE *sans compromis qu'il ne pese que 1,2 kg et est plus facile a transporter qu'un ibook 12' (certains n'ont pas l'air de l'avoir compris d'ailleurs) le tout sans sacrifier le clavier et la taille de l'écran....


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je m'en contre fiche de ce qu'Apple arrive a vendre ou non.
> Je ne suis pas actionnaire chez eux (chez d'autres oui mais pas chez Apple -> Pas chez Sony non plus ).
> 
> Je dis que c'est contre productif. Un produit qui se vendra peut-etre, mais pas une bonne chose pour ceux qui sont des utilisateurs intensifs ou ceux qui aimaient la pomme avant le passage intel et a l'epoque des PB.



tu a raison tu te contrefiche des autres seul ton petit an*s t'interesse et bien passe ton chemin, mais les ventes croissantes de macs prouvent au contrairent que de plus en plus de gens trouvent leur compte dans les produit de la pomme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Un musicien sous WIndows... C'est une espèce rare, je suis content de savoir que les mammouths existent encore.



Je ne savais pas que les mammouths existaient chez Avex Trax... 
Apparamment nous sommes une grande majorite de mammouths c'est formidable.

De plus bosser dans la musique ne veut pas dire etre musicien (meme si je suis DJ a mes heures et cette fois assiste d'un macbook)... Je suis Label Manager (on regarde dans le profil, on s'informe) et oui je bosse sous Vaio T. Oh My God! Le draaaaaaame! Les fans du MBA vont se suicider je le sens des pros osent bosser sur autre chose qu'un mac! 




greggorynque a dit:


> que cet ordi ne te convienne pas certes mais essaye de lire et de comprendre que cet ordi jour sur la *MOBILITE *sans compromis qu'il ne pese que 1,2 kg et est plus facile a transporter qu'un ibook 12' (certains n'ont pas l'air de l'avoir compris d'ailleurs) le tout sans sacrifier le clavier et la taille de l'écran....



La mobilite sans compromis...
Sans lecteur optique, sans firewire, sans Felica, sans recepteur oneseg... 
Bravo pour la mobilite sans compromis 

Les concurrents deux fois plus lourds? 
T'as vu ca ou? Et deux fois plus gros? T'as vu ca ou encore?
En finesse le MBA gagne, mais en volume...

Poids du Vaio T? ...1,4kg avec oneseg DD et superdrive.
Deux fois plus gros en effet...


----------



## Nicosun (16 Janvier 2008)

je comprends pas pourquoi t'achète pas le nouveau sony alors

Ma femme a craqué dessus mais elle doit économiser, cela me donne une bonne raison d'acheter cette capsule (bon produit je trouve)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Alors, Vaio vs MBA - un partout, balle au centre.

Le camp MBA est plus fourni, mais le camps Vaio est tenace, le combat est indécis, c'est palpitant.

Des images à la vente sur votre Apple TV...
... Ah non, en fait, l'année prochaine, peut-être.


----------



## Liyad (16 Janvier 2008)

Comme il a été dis 100x, ce produit convient à des personnes et absolument pas à d'autre. Apple ne peut pas faire LE produit universel. Surtout que niveaux portable, on est bien servis avec le MB et le MBP !

Le Mac Book Air n'est qu'un COMPLEMENT de la gamme, pas l'ordi qui va tout supprimer. Il est là pour les personnes ayant besoin d'un ordinateur très discret et qui souhaite rester sous Mac.


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2008)

Je vous comprend pas, vous trouvez que 2,4 kg c'est lourd ?

Mais il n'y a que des invertébrés ici ? 

Vous n'avez jamais essayé le premier portable d'Apple qui faisait 10 kilos ?


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2008)

non rien ...


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que les mammouths existaient chez Avex Trax...


Avex Trax.. Oui, en effet, c'est peut être pas (encore) des mammouths, mais de la soupe ça oui, mais bon, cette soupe la se vend bien en effet. Donc, je rectifie.. À part au Japon, quand on est pro de la musique, on n'utilise pas de portables PC. 



1664 a dit:


> De plus bosser dans la musique ne veut pas dire etre musicien (meme si je suis DJ a mes heures et cette fois assiste d'un macbook)...



Ben voilà, fallait commencer par ça


----------



## two (16 Janvier 2008)

Concernant ce MBA j'aimerais amener certaines réflexions supplémentaires...
Je trouve que c'est une machine bien conçue, très séduisante et répondant au besoins d'un certain nombre de niches et de cas spécifique...
Je ne dis pas que je n'ai pas tiqué en voyant le seul port usb et l'absence de firewire, de lecteur optique, de prise casque et la demi absence de prise ethernet (y'a bien un adaptateur usb mais en option...)

MAIS... je dois bien avouer que de tout cela très peu m'ont servi dans mon utilisation nomade... dans cette utilisation nomade, je ne me suis jamais servi ni du port ethernet ni des prises firewire 400 et 800, je me suis servi de manière occasionnelle de superdrive de mon PB... Par contre le wifi me sert constamment tout comme une prise usb (voir les 2 )
Donc pour mon utilisation nomade je pourrais très bien rentrer dans le public cible du MBA...

Quid de mon utilisation de ce PB sur une table ou un bureau...? Là ça coince un peu plus... Le superdrive tourne une dizaine de fois par semaine, j'ai très régulièrement jusqu'à 3 DD branché (tant en usb qu'en firewire) et mon port ethernet fait son office tout aussi régulièrement... là le me dis qu'une seule prise usb 2 c'est un peu faible... une docking station, comme dit précédemment, aurait été un plus mais là mode n'est semble -t'il pas à ça... (quid du brevet apple permettant d'intégrer un portable dans un slot d'un "imac docking station")
Je ne suis pas spécialement tenté par le fait d'avoir 2 machines distinctes pour déplacement/bureau... j'aime avoir mes fichier avec moi et ne suis pas encore convaincu par les solutions de synchronisation entre machine actuellement (si quelqu'un a des pistes à me proposer à ce sujet il peut toujours le faire par MP, je lui en serai très reconnaissant).
J'en arrive à me dire que ce qui manque finalement à cette machine c'est un slot expresscard... cela aurait permis d'avoir de possibilités d'extension de la machine grâce à ceci, ceci ou encore la possibilité a des fabricants tiers de proposer de "docking stations" à la manière de ceci pour le MB... ce la m'aurait permis d'avoir une flexibilité entre portabilité (ou les possibilités de connexion -usb et wifi- me suffisent) et connectivité avec un branchement simple et moins engorgé qu'avec une seule prise usb ...

Je me demande finalement si l'idéal (pour moi s'entend...) ne serait pas d'attendre de voir ce qu'apple nous réserve... soit en possibilité d'étendre cette machine soit avec une autre machine correspondant au brevet "docking station" qu'ils on déposé récemment.

La batterie fixe est aussi un problème mes deux seuls SAV ont été pour la batterie : 1 pour la batterie d'origine dont la puce déconnait tellement que le PB considérait qu'il n'y avait pas de batterie en place - 2 pour le programme d'échange de batteries que beaucoup ont connu. Dans les 2 cas j'ai pu garder mon PB : la première fois j'ai du tourner 2 semaines sur secteur, la 2è j'ai du donner mon ancienne au livreur en échange de la nouvelle... avec le MBA ce ne sera pas possible


N.B.: je n'ai pas parlé de la puissance de la bête car elle devrait me suffire : je m'en sors bien avec un PB 1.67 Ghz - 1.5 Mo ram - 80 Go
La seule chose qui me manque c'est les possibilités bootcamp - virtualisation ...
N.B.2 : j'avoue aussi que je ne me suis pas encore vraiment renseigné sur l'apport de vitesse de transfert qu'apporterait une expresscard sur le MBA... je peux être dans l'erreur mais j'ai dans l'idée qu'elle permettrait de connecter plus efficacement plus de périphériques à cette machine qu'un 2è port usb ou qu'un port firewire...


----------



## alssnmar (16 Janvier 2008)

Bon moi je suis un peu passée au rouge quand j'ai vu le nouveau prix du Touch.
15 jours que je l'ai acheté le petit. Ralalalala la dure loi de la jungle ...
J'hésite à appeler le store pour leur faire part de mon état d'esprit à l'annonce des applis payantes.
J'aime pas qu'on me prenne pour une vache à lait .. Que se soit Apple ou un autre, y'a des annonces que je digère difficilement. 



Sinon pour le MBA, je le trouve très beau, très attrayant, il a l'air vraiment très leger mais ce n'est pas le genre de matériel qui m'interresse pour le moment.


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

Tlab a dit:


> Après un peu de réfléxion et une nuit passée à cogiter, je crois que je vais me l'acheter ce MBA (version pas chère cela dit hein...)
> 
> *Je pense donc que Apple cible là un marché émergent*, que l'on ne peut comprendre réellement aujourd'hui (et même Apple d'ailleurs). J'ai l'idée que dans le futur nous seront tous avec une sorte d'EEE dans notre sac afin de dégainer l'outil internet "ultime" à tout moment.
> 
> ...



Vous vous souvenez à quels prix sortaient les Mac il y a 10 ou 20 ans ? beaucoup plus cher qu'aujourd'hui par rapport au marché des PC! (attention je ne dis pas que le MBA n'est pas cher !) 
Le critère du prix je le comprends tout à fait en France (chez nous l'argent c'est sale, caca etc) Mais aux USA les gens vivent tous à crédit et consomment bien plus (voir trop ), si un truc lui plaît, un américain l'achète même si ce n'est pas dans ses moyens  à NY ou Los Angeles j'ai vu des iphones partout, le macbook pro pareil, et l'ipod ils en ont tous deux ou trois (ok j'exagère là ) !



naas a dit:


> C'est très marrant comme les nouveaux concepts sont difficile à être accepté des fois.
> 
> un ultra portable dans la tête des gens c'est un ordinateur en plus petit
> le mac air n'est pas un portable en plus petit, c'eet autre chose
> ...



exact, et l'on verra si le pari est gagné dans quelques temps 



melaure a dit:


> Je vous comprend pas, vous trouvez que 2,4 kg c'est lourd ?
> 
> Vous n'avez jamais essayé le premier portable d'Apple qui faisait 10 kilos ?



bah ouais ma compagne te dira que 2,4 kg c'est super lourd ! 
Le 1er portable à 10 Kg ? j'étais pas né


----------



## knowscape (16 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> ça voulait simplement dire que la plupart des machines professionnelles avaient bien moins de puissance et donc que de ce point de vue ça pouvait être une machine professionnelle sans problème. (je ne parle évidemment pas du montage vidéo ou des choses dans ce genre mais la majorité des PC pro font de l'office ou des choses du même niveau.



Tout à fait d'accord. Il y a plusieurs types d'usage pro complètement différents.

J'ai eu une dizaine d'ordinateur portable différents (Dell, Sony et Apple)...

J'ai eu d'ailleurs un Subnotebook Sony avec un écran de 10"... et un Powerbook 12", et il n'y a pas photo. Le confort du 13" en widescreen est sans comparaison avec le 11" équivalent chez Sony... et comme le 13" chez Sony est à près de 2kg...

Bref, tout est affaire d'usage.

Je bosse (boîte Internet) toute ma journée sur mon portable (week-end inclus), et je n'imagine pas d'avoir un portable d'appoint...

... mais justement le MacBookAir est parfaitement bon pour moi. Suffisamment puissant (Internet, Mail, iTunes, Synchro iPhone, iCal et de la bureautique). Un petit coup de Photoshop/Illustrator de temps en temps... et j'utilisais même Final Cut Pro sur mon iBook G3... donc il ne faut pas exagérer les polémiques autour de la notion de "puissance" de l'ordinateur.

Donc il remplace avantageusement mon MacBook sur les trois règles de la mobilité (pour moi) :

- Poids (je vais beaucoup beaucoup moins souffrir du dos tout simplement)
- Encombrement (je vais enfin pouvoir mettre des dossiers dans ma sacoche !)
- Autonomie de la batterie (plus de bon temps au Starbucks... et chez les clients)

Ethernet : pas servi depuis des mois. Au pire en déplacement, je prends l'adaptateur.
CD/DVD : pas servi depuis des mois. Remote Disc me convient très bien.
USB : Pas à part recharger mon iPhone, euh je me sers pas de port USB (Imprimante réseau). Et si nécessaire, je mets un hub USB à 5/10&#8364; au bureau.
Etc.

Le prix ? J'ai mis 1 500&#8364; dans mon MacBook... et aujourd'hui un ordi portable de ce type coûte bien autour de 2 000&#8364; (Sony/Toshiba).

Bref, euh le MacBookAir correspond à mon usage. Si je rajoute à ça quelques données subjectives : il est beau, il est fin, il fait craquer les filles, le backlit des touches est classe, etc.)... et bien ça fait un super portable (pour moi, et pour ceux qui en auraient le même usage).


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Beau, c'est clair. Bien pensé comme un truc rentrant dans une niche de types pétés de thune, très certainement. Parce que à part d'être la machine dont le cadre sup va se servir pour mater des divx, visionner un vilain powerpoint ou calculer ses primes de fins de mois dans le train, et celui tout autant pété de thune pour qui la machine ne sera en fait qu'un périphérique de saisie pour un possesseur de tour au xéon, y'a pas beaucoup d'utilité, à ce prix-là, dans le nouveau concept révolutionnaire de Jobs.
> 
> Alors qu'un firmware correct pour l'iPhone, ça, ça aurait été utile.


C'est limite communiste ça ou alors limite pciste qui se fout de la gueule des maceux
je verrais plutôt quelque chose comme:
excel pour les calculs et notes de frais, word pour les specs et autre rapports, email de la boîte, pdf et lecture fichiers autocad du projet.
loin, très loin du pété de thune tout ça.



1664 a dit:


> . Je suis Label Manager (on regarde dans le profil, on s'informe) et oui je bosse sous Vaio T. Oh My God! Le draaaaaaame! Les fans du MBA vont se suicider je le sens des pros osent bosser sur autre chose qu'un mac!


Je bosse toute la journée sur PC et ... tu te décrédibilise tout seul a force de troller. 




boodou a dit:


> ...bah ouais ma compagne te dira que 2,4 kg c'est super lourd !
> Le 1er portable à 10 Kg ? j'étais pas né


il y a 10 ans personne ne trimbalais son portable, aujourd'hui tout le monde le trimbale dans les chantiers (sisi  ) hotels, vacances, etc
parce que justement ce n'est pas lourd !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je suis Label Manager (on regarde dans le profil, on s'informe) et oui je bosse sous Vaio T. Oh My God! Le draaaaaaame! Les fans du MBA vont se suicider je le sens des pros osent bosser sur autre chose qu'un mac!



Personnellement, tu pourrais être le pape ça ne donnerait pas plus, ni moins de poids à ce que tu dis. Des faits concernant la machine, point.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Personnellement, tu pourrais être le pape ça ne donnerait pas plus, ni moins de poids à ce que tu dis. Des faits concernant la machine, point.



Des faits?

Y a deja tous les specs du MBA et du Sony Vaio T sur ce fil


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> il y a 10 ans personne ne trimbalais son portable, aujourd'hui tout le monde le trimbale dans les chantiers (sisi  ) hotels, vacances, etc
> parce que justement ce n'est pas lourd !



te fatigue pas Naas , tu auras beau répéter que ton propos n'est pas de dire que le MBA est le plus génial des portables du monde entier, mais que c'est quelque chose de nouveau qui peut laisser présager d'autres choses dans le futur, il y aura toujours des gens sourd à ton discours j'admire à quel point tu es consciencieux dans ta réactivité et le contenu de tes posts


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Aaaaaah !

Troisième round !
Pour l'instant, égalité aux points - mais Sony continue dans sa tactique de la recherche du ko technique.

De plus en plus palpitant !


----------



## Nephou (16 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour le résumé Ponk, je me demandais ce que les _Masters of Business Administration_ venaient faire dans cette discussion :rateau:


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aaaaaah !
> 
> Troisième round !
> Pour l'instant, égalité aux points - mais Sony continue dans sa tactique de la recherche du ko technique.
> ...



et si on créait un thread dans le forum Rendez-vous, pour tous se retrouver quelque part et se foutre sur la gueule ? cool non ?  (le gagnant de cette compétition d'ultimate fighting mac gagnerait  un Macbook Air ! )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> et si on créait un thread dans le forum Rendez-vous, pour tous se retrouver quelque part et se foutre sur la gueule ? cool non ?  (le gagnant de cette compétition d'ultimate fighting mac gagnerait  un Macbook Air ! )


On se cognerait dessus à coups de portable et là, on s'appercevrait que les 2.4 K de celui de mélaure, ça fait la différence...

Mais non.
Soyons pacifiques, soyons ouverts, écoutons - qui sait combien de Vaio Sony va vendre ce soir grâce au zèle missionaire de 1664 ?

1664, le plus grand numéro qu'un label manager puisse vous faire !


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> et si on créait un thread dans le forum Rendez-vous, pour tous se retrouver quelque part et se foutre sur la gueule ? cool non ?  (le gagnant de cette compétition d'ultimate fighting mac gagnerait  un Macbook Air ! )




J'ai un nom : le tare ta gueule !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Je voudrais juste que l'on me donne un interet au Mac Book Air. 
Un interet a un portable (meme d'appoint) qui n'a pas de lecteur optique, pas de port ethernet, pas non plus plusieurs ports USB2. 

Je veux bien qu'il soit avant-gardiste mais la pour le coup c'est trop :mouais:
Enfin je ne crois pas que nous soyons tous equipes au sans-fil...
Moi meme dans mon appart y a une prise ethernet dans chaque piece (sauf la salle de bain et les toilettes mais la...) et je n'ai pas le WiFi. 
Sachant que j'habite en Mansion dans laquelle internet est compris, alors je ne vais pas m'amuser a acheter un routeur juste pour faire joli...

Idem je ne peux pas encore connecter tous mes ordinateurs en reseau wifi, la time captsule ne me servirait a rien, et il ne faut pas oublier qu'a la maison c'est *PC et mac* 
Alors les solutions 100% mac... Tres peu pour moi.

Dans le futur, dans un monde ou tout est en sans fil meme le rechargeur de batterie, pourquoi pas ce serait meme bien. On pourrait d'ailleurs supprimer l'USB2 et toute la connectique filaire. 

Mais ce monde n'est pas encore la, pas meme au Japon qui pourtant affiche une vitrine technologique assez sympa au niveau des applications sans fil (notamment Felica). 

Et puis que dire concernant le lecteur optique? 
Je vais chez un client, il me passe une maquette sur CD que je veux lire de suite. 
Je fais quoi? Je lui demande de me preter son ordinateur car mon nouveau mac dernier cri ne lit pas les CDs?

Je suis dans un cafe, idem je recois une maquette, je demande au patron du bar de me la jouer?

Faut etre serieux deux minutes... La clientele du Mac Book Air si elle n'est pas si limitee que ca,

(femmes fortunees sans gamin au besoin de se montrer, consultant qui ne fout rien a part donner des conseils foireux, geek apprenti qui veut son dernier joujou, ou alors une personne voulant s'encombrer d'un lecteur externe, d'une time capsule et d'un hub car elle n'a que ca a faire et qu'apres tout le principal c'est que le portable LUI est fin et rentre dans une enveloppe...)

mais ce n'est pas une clientele tres "serieuse". Apres libre a chacun de l'utiliser parce qu'on le trouve beau, fin, que c'est design, chic... A la rigueur je m'en fouts. Mais en dehors de la finesse que propose t'il? 

RIEN.

Apple nous propose du design et rien de plus. 
La question c'est est-ce que ce design vaut le coup de payer plus que pour un macbook (si l'on veut rester chez mac) lui, beaucoup plus complet et surtout adapte a l'aujourd'hui? 

Ce que je decrie dans le nouveau mac c'est qu'il n'est pas adapte au monde actuel, c'est un joli gadget pour James Bond, ou encore pour ceux qui veulent palper la finesse des ordinateurs portables de demain. 

En fait la strategie d'apple est simple et efficace.
Surfer sur le mouvement bobo, le mouvement de masse et de consommation. 
Ils ont compris que les gens voulaient la machine la plus chere, la plus design, la plus m'as-tu vue (car meme si l'Air est fin, vous ne passerez pas inapercu avec)... Et que pour ca... Ils s'endetteraient meme. 

C'est le coup avec l'iPhone. Franchement ca apporte quoi? Quand je vivais au Canada j'avais meme pas de cellulaire... Truc inutile... Et maintenant que j'en ai un (obligatoire pour le travail que je fais) ce qui me sert le plus c'est le paiement par Felica, les emails (champion le Japon yeah!) et l'internet mobile. 

Difficile de voir un reel interet a ce que propose l'iPhone la encore...
Pour moi et mes collegues d'ailleurs. 
C'est un bel outil, cher et inutile, donc le tip top de ce qu'il faut avoir. 
C'est pareil pour le MBA...

Enfin ce n'est qu'une reflexion personnelle.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Enfin ce n'est qu'une reflexion personnelle.


Non.
C'est au moins la huitième version de TA réflexion personnelle sur TES besoins et TES attentes.

C'est pas que je sois _forcément _d'un avis différent du tiens, c'est juste qu'à ce rythme là, tu vas finir par me faire en acheter un, rien que pour te tartiner douze posts de suite de "ah c'est génial le MBA !"


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> La mobilite sans compromis...



effectivement on a très peu de compromis, *un gros écran* pour un transportable, *un bon processeur* (car non 2ghz dans l'usage quotidien ca ne sert pas je downclock mon macbook a 1Ghz même sous photoshop), *2Go de ram, *un DD suffisant (voir en flash), *une bonne autonomie, 1,2KG*, ......




> Sans lecteur optique, sans firewire, sans Felica, sans recepteur oneseg...
> Bravo pour la mobilite sans compromis


98% des utilisateurs n'utilisent pas ces peripheriques quotidiennement, lecteur optique compris



> Les concurrents deux fois plus lourds?
> T'as vu ca ou? Et deux fois plus gros? T'as vu ca ou encore?
> En finesse le MBA gagne, mais en volume...


Et alors il reste d'un gros format A4 ce qui est pratique




> Poids du Vaio T? ...1,4kg avec oneseg DD et superdrive.
> Deux fois plus gros en effet...


tu es lourd là, le sony T est un 11' avec un ecran 11' et un clavier 11' le rendant TRES TRES gonflant pour de l'utilisation en traitement de texte ou même exel ou photoshop.... Pour tout en fait


chez sony tu a le droit a soit:

* un mini PC moint puissant que le macbookair et avec un tout petit ecran (compare un 11' à un 13,3' 16/10 pour voir)

* un 13' bien fourni mais gros et TRES cher

chez mac tu à entre les deux


----------



## knowscape (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je voudrais juste que l'on me donne un interet au Mac Book Air.
> (femmes fortunees sans gamin au besoin de se montrer, consultant qui ne fout rien a part donner des conseils foireux, geek apprenti qui veut son dernier joujou, ou alors une personne voulant s'encombrer d'un lecteur externe, d'une time capsule et d'un hub car elle n'a que ca a faire et qu'apres tout le principal c'est que le portable LUI est fin et rentre dans une enveloppe...)
> 
> mais ce n'est pas une clientele tres "serieuse". Apres libre a chacun de l'utiliser parce qu'on le trouve beau, fin, que c'est design, chic... A la rigueur je m'en fouts. Mais en dehors de la finesse que propose t'il?



Hmmm. Quelle verve. Pas une clientèle très sérieuse. Qu'est ce que cela veut dire ? Tu as un label de "gens sérieux" qui correspond à tes usages et à ce que tu pense, et puis à côté tu as les autres ? Tu te rend compte à quel point ce que tu dis est grave ? Je ne parle même pas du sexisme de ton message.

Tu veux qu'on compare nos métiers ? Nos diplômes ? Etc.  C'est vraiment navrant comme argumentation.



1664 a dit:


> Très utile dans mon boulot en tous cas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je voudrais juste que l'on me donne un interet au Mac Book Air.
> 
> Je veux bien qu'il soit avant-gardiste mais la pour le coup c'est trop :mouais:
> 
> ...


Je pense que tout le monde a compris ton point de vue, et libre à toi de l'exprimer encore et toujours, ce qu'essayent de te dire certains membres du forum c'est peut-être simplement que tu raisonnes uniquement en fonction de ton point de vue, sans imaginer qu'il y a des gens pensants différemment, sans l'accepter pratiquement 
ça ne fait pas avancer le débat de mépriser les gens avec la ritournelle "bobo et compagnie" et le côté financier (surtout pour quelqu'un qui vit un coup au Canada, un coup au Japon  , tu doit pas être au smic non ?)
allez on continue quand même à en parler du Machin Air !


----------



## Choan (16 Janvier 2008)

Ouais et il est meme pas beau!

Je veux un macbook Pro ! 
na


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> C'est au moins la huitième version de TA réflexion personnelle sur TES besoins et TES attentes.
> 
> C'est pas que je sois _forcément _d'un avis différent du tiens, c'est juste qu'à ce rythme là, tu vas finir par me faire en acheter un, rien que pour te tartiner douze posts de suite de "ah c'est génial le MBA !"



moi à ce stade et vu l'heure, je vais m'ouvrir une petite bière !  mince il me reste que de la 1664 dans le frigo !


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> moi à ce stade et vu l'heure, je vais m'ouvrir une petite bière !  mince il me reste que de la 1664 dans le frigo !



tres tres bon je suis mort de rire 

Moi pareil mais elle à un sale gout..... 
Mal farmentée ??? Je crois car même fraiche elle ne passe pas cette 1664


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Non, non, arrêtez !
Stop !
Ne remettez pas un euro dans l'bouzin ou on est reparti pour trois pages !





Pas beau ?
Moi, je le trouve beau - juste le clavier à touches noires que je n'aime pas trop, je préfère celui des MBP.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Je sais je suis un point sexiste pour repondre a mon ami. Non plutot traditionnel dirons-nous. 
Mais peu importe que j'aime ou non la nouvelle femme moderne qui a du mordant dans les affaires et moins dans sa propre famille. 

La seule chose que j'aimerais savoir c'est si oui ou non en dehors de son design le MBA nous propose quelque chose de nouveau (j'accorde le multi-touch d'avance mais... Il faudra me prouver l'interet professionnel).

C'est simple comme question et ca sort de tout contexte subjectif et en plus ca ne concerne que le Mac Book Air.



greggorynque a dit:


> tres tres bon je suis mort de rire
> 
> Moi pareil mais elle à un sale gout.....
> Mal farmentée ??? Je crois car même fraiche elle ne passe pas cette 1664



Fait comme moi, met toi a la Asahi Super Dry.
Gout completement different par contre. La Asahi avec du kare rice. 
La heineken avec un bon steak frite.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non, non, arrêtez !
> Stop !
> Ne remettez pas un euro dans l'bouzin ou on est reparti pour trois pages !


broaf tu as raison

 je m'autocensure ca me fatigue de débattre avec un mur


----------



## rizoto (16 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Beau, c'est clair. Bien pensé comme un truc rentrant dans une niche de types pétés de thune, très certainement. Parce que à part d'être la machine dont le cadre sup va se servir pour mater des divx, visionner un vilain powerpoint ou calculer ses primes de fins de mois dans le train, et celui tout autant pété de thune pour qui la machine ne sera en fait qu'un périphérique de saisie pour un possesseur de tour au xéon, y'a pas beaucoup d'utilité, à ce prix-là, dans le nouveau concept révolutionnaire de Jobs.
> 
> Alors qu'un firmware correct pour l'iPhone, ça, ça aurait été utile.



 

Je te sens blasé  

J'aimerai bien calculer ma prime de fin d'année la dessus plutôt que sur mon T43 !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Il faudra me prouver l'interet professionnel


 
Il n'y en a pas.
C'est un signe de reconnaissance, en fait.
L'invasion devient ostensible.

Dis-moi, récement, tu n'aurais pas cherché un raccourci que jamais tu ne trouvas ?


----------



## Mondana (16 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

Pour moi la plus grosse innovation du MacBook Air c'est Remote Disc . 

Pensez-vous qu'il soit possible dans un futur proche que Steve la mette en téléchargement?...

Ou pourrions-nous l'installer par des voies parallèles ...:rose: 

@+


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> broaf tu as raison
> 
> je m'autocensure ca me fatigue de débattre avec un mur



moi je l'ai lu ton post non-édité  &#8230; et j'en ai fais une copie &#8230;


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> moi je l'ai lu ton post  &#8230; et j'en ai fais une copie &#8230;



je parie que tu va la ressortir   (vinyle Powaaa) mais évite je l'ai fait pour de bonne raisons

pourtant la VO m'a valu 2 pts disco


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

J'ai pose une question simple a laquelle on semble ne pas vouloir me repondre...

Le Mac Book Air propose t'il oui ou non une autre innovation que celle de son design?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> J'ai pose une question simple a laquelle on semble ne pas vouloir me repondre...
> 
> Le Mac Book Air propose t'il oui ou non une autre innovation que celle de son design?




Oui une nouvelle sorte de portabilité et le multitouch...... Voilaaaa c'est touuuut


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Je voudrais juste que l'on me donne un interet au Mac Book Air.
> Un interet a un portable (meme d'appoint) qui n'a pas de lecteur optique, pas de port ethernet, pas non plus plusieurs ports USB2.


Allons y donc, pas pour toi, mais pour les autres qui lisent ce fil, pour démontrer que ton raisonnement est basée sur l'illogisme et le parti pris anti gadgets



> Enfin je ne crois pas que nous soyons tous equipes au sans-fil...
> Moi meme dans mon appart y a une prise ethernet dans chaque piece (sauf la salle de bain et les toilettes mais la...) et je n'ai pas le WiFi.
> Sachant que j'habite en Mansion dans laquelle internet est compris, alors je ne vais pas m'amuser a acheter un routeur juste pour faire joli...


Tous les fournisseurs d'internet en europe livrent leur modem avec du wifi, c'est un argument de vente, cf freebow, neufbox, livebox etc etc




> Idem je ne peux pas encore connecter tous mes ordinateurs en reseau wifi, la time capsule ne me servirait a rien, et il ne faut pas oublier qu'a la maison c'est *PC et mac*
> Alors les solutions 100% mac... Tres peu pour moi.


le wifi n'est pas mac ou pac, c'est du wifi, il n'y a aucune différence, j'ai un routeur wifi et deux bornes express a 90 euros chacune, avec cela j'ai toute la maison en wifi y compris musique depuis le portable vers les enceintes
imprimante sur une borne et impression via le wifi.




> Mais ce monde n'est pas encore la, pas meme au Japon qui pourtant affiche une vitrine technologique assez sympa au niveau des applications sans fil (notamment Felica).


nous sommes sur un forum francophone, et donc forcément le japon n'est pas pas la référence absolue ici 



> Et puis que dire concernant le lecteur optique?
> Je vais chez un client, il me passe une maquette sur CD que je veux lire de suite.
> Je fais quoi? Je lui demande de me preter son ordinateur car mon nouveau mac dernier cri ne lit pas les CDs?


clé USB



> Je suis dans un cafe, idem je recois une maquette, je demande au patron du bar de me la jouer?


si te le reçois c'est probablement en wifi du coup tu peux le partager facilement, si tu trouves cela trop fastidieux, cf clé USB




> Faut etre serieux deux minutes... La clientèle du Mac Book Air si elle n'est pas si limitee que ca,


et avec la clé USB ça va mieux ?




> femmes fortunees sans gamin au besoin de se montrer, consultant qui ne fout rien a part donner des conseils foireux, geek apprenti qui veut son dernier joujou, ou alors une personne voulant s'encombrer d'un lecteur externe, d'une time capsule et d'un hub car elle n'a que ca a faire et qu'apres tout le principal c'est que le portable LUI est fin et rentre dans une enveloppe...)


stéréotypes navrant, tiens prends celui là pour voir si tu aimes: "les musiciens branleurs qui vivent sur le compte de mes impôts en fumant des joints toute la journée et qui font de la musique de merde commerciale ?"



> mais ce n'est pas une clientele tres "serieuse". Apres libre a chacun de l'utiliser parce qu'on le trouve beau, fin, que c'est design, chic... A la rigueur je m'en fouts. Mais en dehors de la finesse que propose t'il?


que propose un Sony plus cher qu'un dell ?
un écran plus petit ? un clavier plus petit ?
ahhhh oui se sais la même chose mais en plus léger, comme le air quoi 
sauf que la ou sony a choisi de réduire l'écran, le clavier et autre, apple a décidé de réduire la connectique mais pas l'écran, pas la puissance, pas le clavier, bref pas l'expérience utilisateur.




> Apple nous propose du design et rien de plus.


design en anglais signifie conception. to design something, concevoir quelque chose




> La question c'est est-ce que ce design vaut le coup de payer plus que pour un macbook (si l'on veut rester chez mac) lui, beaucoup plus complet et surtout adapte a l'aujourd'hui?


Ca c'est ta question, ce sont deux machines différente, pour des publics différents.
j'ai la même question pour un sony par rapport a un PB


Et l'ingénieur sur chantier c'est bon maintenant ou pas ?


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> je parie que tu va la ressortir   (vinyle Powaaa) mais évite je l'ai fait pour de bonne raisons
> 
> pourtant la VO m'a valu 2 pts disco



seulement 2 pts ? ça ne venait pas de Ponkhead alors


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Du calme, les jeunes, du calme... 

C'est clair que l'on ne peut pas contenter tout le monde, et la gamme Apple est finalement assez restreinte.

Il y avait un portable (en le remettant dans le contexte de l'époque) qui alliait performances, polyvalence et mobilité ---> le Powerbook 12".

D'ailleurs, comme je le disais sur un autre topic, malgré mon achat d'un MBP, je n'ai jamais pu m'en séparer. Un véritable bijou de technologie, vraiment très bien pensé. Il continue à m'impressionner, comme au premier jour.

Mais bon, cela fait déjà un bon moment que j'ai fait une croix sur l'apparition éventuelle d'un successeur.

Ceci dit, s'il y a autant de problèmes sur la révision A du MB Air que sur celle du PB 12", il vaut mieux patienter avant de l'acheter (pour les personnes que j'ai du mal à situer, et qui voudraient faire un tel achat)...


----------



## iota (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Le Mac Book Air propose t'il oui ou non une autre innovation que celle de son design?


Bah déjà, c'est le premier portable qu'on peut s'envoyer par la poste. La preuve il tient dans une enveloppe.

@+
iota


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Du calme, les jeunes, du calme...
> Il y avait un portable (en le remettant dans le contexte de l'époque) qui alliait performances, polyvalence et mobilité ---> le Powerbook 12".
> D'ailleurs, comme je le disais sur un autre topic, malgré mon achat d'un MBP, je n'ai jamais pu m'en séparer. Un véritable bijou de technologie, vraiment très bien pensé. Il continue à m'impressionner, comme au premier jour.



Moi aussi je le kiffe mon PB 12" 1,33Ghz !!!


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Bah déjà, c'est le premier portable qu'on peut s'envoyer par la poste. La preuve il tient dans une enveloppe.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> design en anglais signifie conception. to design something, concevoir quelque chose



Alors ca c'est la meilleure... On me donne des lecons d'anglais...
Enfin bref je prefere ne rien dire la dessus si ce n'est que tu as toi meme dit que l'on etait sur un forum francophone...
Devrions-nous utiliser le sens anglais du terme? 

Autant le reste de ton argumentation etait recevable, autant sur ce point tu es d'aussi mauvaise foi que moi...


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> J'ai pose une question simple a laquelle on semble ne pas vouloir me repondre...
> 
> Le Mac Book Air propose t'il oui ou non une autre innovation que celle de son design?


Taille, poids, installation de logiciels, lecture de cd/dvd via le wifi sur des autres machines quelles soient mac ou pc. multi touch, wifi N


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> J'ai pose une question simple a laquelle on semble ne pas vouloir me repondre...
> 
> Le Mac Book Air propose t'il oui ou non une autre innovation que celle de son design?



Non aucune !!!

c'est quand même bien toujours la même chose chez apple : radiner et faire son interessant n'importe comment : j'en veux pour démonstration l'absence d'ethernet sur le Air, ou en option.

Franchement pour ce que coûte un controleur ethernet et ce qui vas avec c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde. De plus un engin voué à la mobilité sans port ethernet monté en série c'est d'une nullité irrémédiable.
Apple est spécialiste de ce genre de conneries sans réflexion. C'est ce qui lui a toujours été reproché par les Pro PC et les MacUsers de concert. 
Fabriquer un nouvel outil chez apple vas à l'encontre de l'évolution. non seulement ils construisent en "régressif" d'un côté, suppriment des éléments essentiels, les seuls ajouts innovant n'arrivent même pas à combler le déficit du reste. Si l'on rajoute le prix en plus, on est bien en dessous du milieu de gamme.

Le pourcentage des parts de marché d'apple reste bien dans le miroir du pourcentage des choses pleinement réussies.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Taille, poids, installation de logiciels, lecture de cd/dvd via le wifi sur des autres machines quelles soient mac ou pc. multi touch, wifi N


1215 posts pour le résumé, chapeau 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Non aucune !!!
> 
> c'est quand même bien toujours la même chose chez apple : radiner et faire son interessant n'importe comment : j'en veux pour démonstration l'absence d'ethernet sur le Air, ou en option.
> 
> Franchement pour ce que coûte un controleur ethernet et ce qui vas avec c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde. De plus un engin voué à la mobilité sans port ethernet monté en série c'est d'une nullité irrémédiable.


Tu as vu la taille de la carte-mère et le cpu spécial pour y rentrer ? Tu sais que pour 10 grammes tu peux en prendre un d'adaptateur ?

Ce n'est pas un macbook pour tout le monde, c'est sûr et (plutôt mais) clairement affiché&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Taille, poids, installation de logiciels, lecture de cd/dvd via le wifi sur des autres machines quelles soient mac ou pc. multi touch, wifi N



Ben voila! Merci.


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Alors ca c'est la meilleure... On me donne des lecons d'anglais...
> Enfin bref je prefere ne rien dire la dessus si ce n'est que tu as toi meme dit que l'on etait sur un forum francophone...
> Devrions-nous utiliser le sens anglais du terme?


quel est le sens français ?




> Autant le reste de ton argumentation etait recevable, autant sur ce point tu es d'aussi mauvaise foi que moi...


Je savais qu'il finirai par craquer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> quel est le sens français ?



L'aspect visuel resultant du contenant d'un objet? 
Par exemple...

Il a aussi le sens de conception, mais pour le grand public, si tu dis j'aime le design d'un voiture par exemple, ou tout simplement "il a un bon design" on parle bien d'aspect visuel.


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Je savais qu'il finirai par craquer



ne vends pas la peau l'ours  
en plus on sait que tu as un super niveau en anglais, alors c'est pas juste


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

:mouais: bon à part des definitions sur design en VO aglaise sous titrée tchèque avec les commentaires en inuit  ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est un bel objet ! ... Très bel objet !!!!!!!
En plus, assorti à la couleur extérieure de ma M3 ... je l'achèterais rien que pour ça tiens !!!!!:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Moi ce qui me chagrine, c'est les pieds, ils sont absolument affreux.


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est un bel objet ! ... Très bel objet !!!!!!!
> En plus, assorti à la couleur extérieure de ma M3 ... je l'achèterais rien que pour ça tiens !!!!!:rateau:



ah enfin une intervention du Dude ! 
il en faut des posts pour t'attirer dans les filets


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est un bel objet ! ... Très bel objet !!!!!!!
> En plus, assorti à la couleur extérieure de ma M3 ... je l'achèterais rien que pour ça tiens !!!!!:rateau:


 _*Thebig t'es dégueulasses  t'as pas honte de foutre ça en pleine poire de notre pauvre Web'O qui pédale encore avec sa Z3 ?   Fais toi pardonner 
*_


----------



## F118I4 (16 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le pourcentage des parts de marché d'apple reste bien dans le miroir du pourcentage des choses pleinement réussies.


Vache , tu y vas fort!Tu exagères pour démontrer que des fois Apple fait des truc pas logique (en enlevant des composants essentiels pour en mettre d' autres moins essentiels) mais bon là sur ce coup là , c' est un pari sur l' avenir (sur les futurs habitudes) que fait Apple.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Depuis 1984 entre autre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Le pourcentage des parts de marché d'apple reste bien dans le miroir du pourcentage des choses pleinement réussies.


Car sans le miroir tenu vers le passé par Apple dans sa course vers l'avenir, elle ne voit plus le présent qui la rattrape et se fourvoie en reculant pour s'en éloigner dès qu'elle le voit s'approcher.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Alors ca c'est la meilleure... On me donne des lecons d'anglais...
> Enfin bref je prefere ne rien dire la dessus si ce n'est que tu as toi meme dit que l'on etait sur un forum francophone...
> Devrions-nous utiliser le sens anglais du terme?
> 
> Autant le reste de ton argumentation etait recevable, autant sur ce point tu es d'aussi mauvaise foi que moi...



mélomane cadre diplomé, japonais et anglophone tu es vraiment parfait en fait.....

Dommage que l'usb ne soit pas la norme au japon, rien ne vaut le bon vieux vynile, idem pour le Wifi, le cable de cretin.fr est tellement mieux.......

Franchement tu me déprime


(HS) Boodu ressort moi mon post, je suis trop déprimé pour le réécrire, merci!


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Car sans le miroir tenu vers le passé par Apple dans sa course vers l'avenir, elle ne voit plus le présent qui la rattrape et se fourvoie en reculant pour s'en éloigner dès qu'elle le voit s'approcher.


 C'est le thème et prèsque exactement la définition que Rebecca Horn avait donné à l'une de ses uvres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _*Thebig t'es dégueulasses  t'as pas honte de foutre ça en pleine poire de notre pauvre Web'O qui pédale encore avec sa Z3 ?   Fais toi pardonner
> *_


Mwouais ! mais sa Z3 elle est pas au 1/24ième, elle !!!!!!!! 
Put... de fric !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

>


Non mais qu'est ce qu'elle apporte de plus que mon vayoyoT la Z3 car a part le design je vois pas..... Mon vayoyo T il va plus vite :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ! mais sa Z3 elle est pas au 1/24ième, elle !!!!!!!!
> Put... de fric !!!!!!!!!!


 nan certes mais je crois qu'elle est posée sur des parpaings à retiré la capote qui était foutue, et il fait pousser des géraniums dedans  ça change des estafettes reconverties en poulaillers


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> mélomane cadre diplomé, ()



Et si on arrêtait la guerre?  Sinon thebig va nous lâcher sa colombe et ça va faire mal


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> (HS) Boodou ressort moi mon post, je suis trop déprimé pour le réécrire, merci!



euh  en fait je l'ai pas :rose: (je m'amuse pas à copier-coller tous les posts de toutes les discussions que je lis, faut pas abuser )


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non mais qu'est ce qu'elle apporte de plus qu'une mercedes la Z3 car a part le design je vois pas


 moins de courants d'air, et tu te retrouve pas bloqué en équilibre parce que t'as touché le fond sur une plaque d'égout


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait la guerre?  Sinon thebig va nous lâcher sa colombe et ça va faire mal


mais on veut la colombe du Dude bordel !!! (pour la canarder à coup de grenaille  peace and :love


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait la guerre?  Sinon thebig va nous lâcher sa colombe et ça va faire mal


 ... tu connais mes classiques !!!!!!!!!!!!! ...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait la guerre?  Sinon thebig va nous lâcher sa colombe et ça va faire mal


 Aaaahhh mais c'est donc ça, je comprends mieux pourquoi j'avais cette impression que quelqu'un jetait du yahourt de je ne sais où  saloperie de pigeon


----------



## CERDAN (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait la guerre?  Sinon thebig va nous lâcher sa colombe et ça va faire mal



Et si on arrêtait les conneries ? :modo: ..........


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

Thebig n'est pas une connerie... c'est une légende... avec un pigeon et qui fait du skate sur une M3 au 1/24è


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Car sans le miroir tenu vers le passé par Apple dans sa course vers l'avenir, elle ne voit plus le présent qui la rattrape et se fourvoie en reculant pour s'en éloigner dès qu'elle le voit s'approcher.



'Tain, autant j'ai aucun mal avec le bot mais je là je me rends direct


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et si on arrêtait la guerre?  Sinon thebig va nous lâcher sa colombe et ça va faire mal



Tu parles d'une colombe...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu parles d'une colombe...


 Ah mince la colombe n'étais pas un pigeon 

Thebig ? je crois que ton picooz perd de l'huile :rateau:


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

et un ipicooz à disons  399 $ ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Euh excusez-moi...

Autant j'admets avoir monologue sur des pages en restant completement fige sur mes prejuges, autant je ne comprends rien de ce qui se trame depuis la page 62. 

C'est normal?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Euh excusez-moi...
> 
> Autant j'admets avoir monologue sur des pages en restant completement fige sur mes prejuges, autant je ne comprends rien de ce qui se trame depuis la page 62.
> 
> C'est normal?



ca ne s'affiche pas sur les sony je crois :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Euh excusez-moi...
> 
> Autant j'admets avoir monologue sur des pages en restant completement fige sur mes prejuges, autant je ne comprends rien de ce qui se trame depuis la page 62.
> 
> C'est normal?



c'est ce qui arrive quand on monologue sur des pages et des pages en restant complètement figé sur des préjugés : on comprend rien à rien, ça va de pair avec l'attitude et c'est normal.

Une autre question  peut-être ?


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Euh excusez-moi...
> 
> Autant j'admets avoir monologue sur des pages en restant completement fige sur mes prejuges, autant je ne comprends rien de ce qui se trame depuis la page 62.
> 
> C'est normal?



c'est normal, ton corps change et ça n'est pas sale 
on est sur un forum, dans une discussion qui commence à vraiment être (trop?) longue, les gens veulent se détendre un peu, déconner quoi (flooder, faire des private joke, etc ) 
everything is under control, don't worry


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> c'est normal, ton corps change et ça n'est pas sale


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> c'est normal, ton corps change et ça n'est pas sale




j'étais en train de manger une tomate et mon macbook en a vu la couleur tellement j'ai explosé de rire


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> bah ouais ma compagne te dira que 2,4 kg c'est super lourd !
> Le 1er portable à 10 Kg ? j'étais pas né



Ha ces petites femmes ... 



PonkHead a dit:


> On se cognerait dessus à coups de portable et là, on s'appercevrait que les 2.4 K de celui de mélaure, ça fait la différence...
> 
> Mais non.
> Soyons pacifiques, soyons ouverts, écoutons - qui sait combien de Vaio Sony va vendre ce soir grâce au zèle missionaire de 1664 ?



J'ai un DELL au bureau, ça fera encore plus mal !!!   



Choan a dit:


> Ouais et il est meme pas beau!
> 
> Je veux un macbook Pro !
> na



Voila un point intéressant. Enfin oui il est pas si joli que ça 


Pour préciser sur le CD, celui qui a dit que 98% des gens ne l'utilisait pas ne doit pas souvent sorti de son trou ... C'est du grand n'importe quoi, il n'y a déjà qu'a voir tout les gens qui regardent un DVD dans le train ... Et je parle même pas du boulot ou se transmettre des données sur DVD est d'un classique ...



greggorynque a dit:


> j'étais en train de manger une tomate et mon macbook en a vu la couleur tellement j'ai explosé de rire



Un nouveau modèle Red ?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pour préciser sur le CD, celui qui a dit que 98% des gens ne l'utilisait pas ne doit pas souvent sorti de son trou ... C'est du grand n'importe quoi, il n'y a déjà qu'a voir tout les gens qui regardent un DVD dans le train ... Et je parle même pas du boulot ou se transmettre des données sur DVD est d'un classique ...


c'est moi... 

Mais tu sais depuis le keynote steevy a dit que le DVD c'est démodé


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

MAcbookAir sur TF1 ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> MAcbookAir sur TF1 ! ! ! ! ! !



Alors la! Si TF1 en parle...
A quand la news "Sarkozy a eu un Mac Book Air a la nouvelle soiree Hype organisee par Apple"?


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> MAcbookAir sur TF1 ! ! ! ! ! !



Arrête ! Tu vas énerver naas !


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Alors la! Si TF1 en parle...
> A quand la news "Sarkozy a eu un Mac Book Air a la nouvelle soiree Hype organisee par Apple"?



jaloux va

remarque tu lui conseillera un vayoyo T non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Alors la! Si TF1 en parle...
> A quand la news "Sarkozy a eu un Mac Book Air a la nouvelle soiree Hype organisee par Apple"?



Il a déjà eu la femme, donc est-ce bien nécessaire ?


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Alors la! Si TF1 en parle...
> A quand la news "Sarkozy a eu un Mac Book Air a la nouvelle soiree Hype organisee par Apple"?



le Macbook Air, c'est Le portable bing bling 

ps : je sors du sujet mais pour info, François Fillon a un iphone (véridique)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> jaloux va
> 
> remarque tu lui conseillera un vayoyo T non ?



Bien sur


----------



## VLG (16 Janvier 2008)

Ce MacBook Air est très beau mais trop cher pour ces possibilités.
Je préfère mon Mac Book Pro... Qui est très fin d'ailleurs.
Par contre de ce Keynote j'attendais avec impatience 10.5.2... Je crois qu'il n'y a plus qu'à attendre


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> MAcbookAir sur TF1 ! ! ! ! ! !



euh je viens de réaliser là ! &#8230; tu regardes les infos sur TF1 !  et ce en bouffant des tomates au-dessus de ton Macbook ! 

et il disait quoi en commentaire ?

ps : on m'informe que c'est au 13H de TF1 de J-P Pernaut qu'il y a eu un long sujet sur les Vaio &#8230;


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Arrête ! Tu vas énerver naas !



si c'est sur tf1, j'achète pas


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> euh je viens de réaliser là !  tu regardes les infos sur TF1 !  et ce en bouffant des tomates au-dessus de ton Macbook !
> 
> et il disait quoi en commentaire ?
> 
> ps : on m'informe que c'est au 13H de TF1 de J-P Pernaut qu'il y a eu un long sujet sur les Vaio


 
que aujourd'hui avoir le plus gros c'est mal, c'est avoir le plus fin qui compte


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> que aujourd'hui avoir le plus gros c'est mal, c'est avoir le plus fin qui compte


Je connais des filles qui vont être déçues


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Janvier 2008)

Je cherche de vrais défauts au macbook air (pas des éructations grangousiesques accompagnant la langoureuse complainte des espoirs déçu confits dans la douleur de l'acceptation de sa propre insignifiance) et j'en trouve très peu, eu égard aux usages pour lesquels il me semble destiné (restons léger).
 - Batterie soudée ? Perso je n'ai jamais eu à en remplacer une, donc dans mon cas personnel à moi qui n'engage que moi et ma façon de travailler, ce n'est pas un problème.

- puissance ? Largement suffisant pour passer mes keynotes et arranger des maquettes avec Pages, surfer et lire les mail

- un seul port USB ? ça me suffit, une seule clé USB suffisant aussi à mon bonheur (et à mes sauvegardes...)

- Pas de lecteur DVD ? En un an, je m'en suis servi une fois, pour mater un film en attendant un conseil de classe... (qui a dit "pendant un conseil de classe?"). Anecdotique, donc. Le seul problème que je vois va être pour les utilisateurs de l'Universalis qui doivent périodiquement insérer le DVD pour continuer à utiliser leur soft (c'est pour cela que je n'utilise pas ce remarquable ouvrage... tant pis pour eux...) mais je crois qu'il existe une solution en créant un dvd virtuel ou équivalent.

- Pas de firewire ? Je sais bien, mais malheureusement je vois de plus en plus de connectique USB et très rarement du firewire, alors ce n'est pas très gênant.

- pas d'ethernet ? J'ai bien un réseau dans mon établissement scolaire, mais les macs n'y sont pas les bienvenus, alors.... Tout compte fait, un petit adaptateur existe, alors.... D'ailleurs je remarque que, contrairement au macbook, l'adaptateur VGA est livré avec, c'est pour moi (et mon videoprojecteur) bien plus important...

Par contre, je trouve que mon salaire à de gros défauts, lui, mais je peut économiser. Rien ne presse, macbook travaille bien. Mais il est lourd... 

Maintenant quelques avantages.... 
- C'est léger. Joie d'avoir un cartable léger, bien plat, façon cancre, et non pas ces obscures et improbables sacoches pansues déformées à cause d'une overdose de cours écrits surs des papiers jaunis, de devoirs à corriger ou rendre et de paperasse administrative à l'utilité digne d'un apple TV en Europe...
Mine de rien 1 Kg de moins représente sur un an dans les 150 Kg de moins à se coltiner. 

- C'est fin . Joie d'avoir une feuille de papier numérique qui trouve sa place dans la moindre sacoche susceptible d'embarquer une feuille A4. La peste soit de ces sacoches obèses transformant tout adepte du portable en réincarnation d'un émissaire du Pony Express!

- C'est beau. L'utilisation de beaux objets élève l'âme, Crée de la joie et apaise l'esprit (musique d'ambiance hindoue, odeurs d'encens, robe safran):rateau: . La fréquentation quotidienne de la beauté et de l'efficacité (qui souvent vont de pair) présentent dans Mac OS facilite la recherche de la voie la plus directe vers l'accomplissement permettant la réalisation des projets. Le travailleur du savoir, respectueux car respecté, motivé, y gagne (Et Cupertino aussi, vu le taux de change...)


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> - C'est beau. L'utilisation de beaux objets élève l'âme, Crée de la joie et apaise l'esprit (musique d'ambiance hindoue, odeurs d'encens, robe safran):rateau: . La fréquentation quotidienne de la beauté et de l'efficacité (qui souvent vont de pair) présentent dans Mac OS facilite la recherche de la voie la plus directe vers l'accomplissement permettant la réalisation des projets. Le travailleur du savoir, respectueux car respecté, motivé, y gagne (Et Cupertino aussi, vu le taux de change...)



t'aurais pas fumé un Ijoint par hasard ?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> ... Bla bla bla...
> 
> 
> - C'est fin . Joie d'avoir une feuille de papier numérique qui trouve sa place dans la moindre sacoche susceptible d'embarquer une feuille A4. La peste soit de ces sacoches obèses transformant tout adepte du portable en réincarnation d'un émissaire du Pony Express!
> ...




:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo: fan boy apple detectttttté :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:

jolie iTirade cependant  

EDIT: effectivement cette MacHerbeAir a l'air tres puissante c'est de la santamonicienne non ?


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2008)

Oh ! Ce gros tricheur de S.J. ! 

Il a copié ! Il a copié !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

"Pédion" ?

Tu m'étonnes que ça ait foiré...
On dirait une insulte, ou un truc scato - encore pire que macbook air, c'est dire !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Preuve est faite maintenant que le mac book air n'innove meme pas sur sa faible epaisseur...


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Preuve est faite maintenant que le mac book air n'innove meme pas sur sa faible epaisseur...


Achetez un vaio !... 



=>[]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Achetez un vaio !...
> 
> 
> 
> =>[]



Mais non! Un Pedion voyons


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2008)

Non, non !...
Moi je trimballe mon eMac partout sous le bras...
C'est vachement pratique !...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> L'aspect visuel resultant du contenant d'un objet?
> Par exemple...
> 
> Il a aussi le sens de conception, mais pour le grand public, si tu dis j'aime le design d'un voiture par exemple, ou tout simplement "il a un bon design" on parle bien d'aspect visuel.



Tu prends le grand public pour des boulets ?  
Bouge pas je pose la question à ma concierge.
[...]
Sérieux: le design c'est aspect visuel allié à une conception pensée.
Pour pas mal de gens. Même Gertrude la concierge.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu prends le grand public pour des boulets ?
> Bouge pas je pose la question à ma concierge.
> [...]
> Sérieux: le design c'est aspect visuel allié à une conception pensée.
> Pour pas mal de gens. Même Gertrude la concierge.



Mais qu'est-ce que tu dis? Relis un peu ce que j'ecris deux minutes...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

N'a pas le choix de lire, y en a partout.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

1664 a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que tu dis? Relis un peu ce que j'ecris deux minutes...



Y'en a pas pour 2 minutes. Bien plus.
Et j'ai autre chose à faire que *re*donner la définition d'un mot à une bouteille de bière.


----------



## kitetrip (16 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pour préciser sur le CD, celui qui a dit que 98% des gens ne l'utilisait pas ne doit pas souvent sorti de son trou ... C'est du grand n'importe quoi, il n'y a déjà qu'a voir tout les gens qui regardent un DVD dans le train ... Et je parle même pas du boulot ou se transmettre des données sur DVD est d'un classique ...



C'est vrai que du coup le DVD dans le train c'est loupé... Obligé de prendre des Divx  

Là dessus ils lancent un gros pari quand même


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Pédion" ?
> 
> Tu m'étonnes que ça ait foiré...
> On dirait une insulte, ou un truc scato - encore pire que macbook air, c'est dire !



Alors que Ipédion, tout de suite ça le fait grave !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Une boite de dvd, c'est plus épais qu'un &#8230; ou qu'un périphérique par exemple présenté ?  et quand on parle de % et qu'on parle d'ignorer les utilisateurs (y a bcp de statisticiens pro ou powerusers qui semblent super au courant), on fait exprès de dévier sur le client ciblé dont il est *clairement* question, ou on prend comme un troll tous les utilisateurs de portable ?

Je fais juste 2h40 de train par jour et comme par hasard suffit pas de se dire poweruser pour me le faire croire, car ça prend une putain de place (aisément autant que tous les accessoires proposé avec la bécane) et que les pros, ils bossent. Et que c'est à eux qu'on vend ça, pas au mac user qui veut toutes les machines.

Ce n'est qu'une gamme, pas la révolution, mais y en a qui ont besoin de &#8230;


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

moi j'aime pas les gens qui matent des dvds dans le train, surtout sans casque quand ils imposent le son de leur série de merde à tous les voyageurs


----------



## gazobu (16 Janvier 2008)

keynote J+1: AAPL: $159.64


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

La bourse a bien compris que ce micmac avec l'enveloppe c'était des stock options, Ottelini n'était pas là pour rien, ni le gars d'hollywood


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Non, non !...
> Moi je trimballe mon eMac partout sous le bras...
> C'est vachement pratique !...



J'avais l'habitude d'amener mon SE30 pour montrer comment tournait Caml dessus 
Et je l'ai toujours comme le gros sac qui va avec et que j'avais eu avec le 512E. Steve a toujours aimé les "portables" les plus portables comme le PB12" ou l'air et les moins comme le mac d'origine et le "mac portable", le premier.

Sinon, vu mon grand âge, je me rappelle avoir vu un Osborne : ça c'était du transportable 

Pour Melaure :
- les américains ne prennent pas tellement le train à ma connaissance, ça doit être pour ça qu'il n'a pas prévu le coup 
- dans mon boulot, on se contente de clef USB pour échanger : d'abord, les PC du bureau ont bien des lecteurs CD mais pas des lecteurs DVD en général, en plus je suis bien trop fainéant pour remplir un DVD avec mon travail : rien que d'y penser, je tombe dans les pommes 

Sinon, rigolade à part, c'est sûr qu'un lecteur c'est pratique mais ce n'est plus indispensable comme il y a quelques années avec les réseaux (et l'air à défaut d'ethernet à un adaptateur USB ethernet pas plus gros qu'à l'époque les AUI d'apple).

En gros, on doit pouvoir travailler avec un macbook air sauf dans certains domaines (comme avec tous les autres ordis ) au moins en France (au Japon, apparemment ça convient moins par contre au Sahara, c'est peut-être pas mal : moins de points d'entrée pour le vent de sable )


----------



## r0m1 (16 Janvier 2008)

gazobu a dit:


> keynote J+1: AAPL: $159.64



Ca a bien baissé en une seule journée !!!


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> moi j'aime pas les gens qui matent des dvds dans le train, surtout sans casque quand ils imposent le son de leur série de merde à tous les voyageurs



C'est vrai que c'est extrêment agacant, je leur mettrais la main au colet moi à ces jeunes qui écoutent leur rap/hip-hop pourri avec leur cellulaire sans écouteurs


----------



## fredintosh (16 Janvier 2008)

Mouarf ! A l'instant, sur iTélé, ils parlent du MacBook Air.

"Après l'iPhone .... bla bla ... le MacBook Air... bla bla ... il va déferler dans le monde entier... bla bla... il pèse à peine plus d'1Kg ... bla bla... 
Prix : 1799 $, *soit en Euros, 1225 euros !*    " Fin du sujet.  

Il sont pas allés voir sur le site Apple France...  


Bon, à part ça, quand je vois ce que je fais avec mon MacBook, je me dis que le MacBook Air serait LE portable idéal pour moi :
 je n'utilise quasiment jamais le lecteur optique, excepté pour l'install éventuelle de logiciels, mais comme Apple propose la solution (j'ai bien sûr un ordi de bureau)
 mon port ethernet n'a quasiment jamais servi (total Wi-fi chez moi ou au boulot)
 utilisation surtout bureautique, iCal, Mail, Safari, iChat, etc.
 transport quotidien, le MacBook est franchement lourd, surtout lorsqu'il s'ajoute à d'autres choses : impossible d'oublier mon MacBook, je m'en aperçois rien qu'en portant ma sacoche (si elle est trop légère, c'est que j'ai oublié le Mac)
 sortir la bécane et la rentrer plusieurs fois par jour de sa sacoche, mine de rien, c'est fastidieux quand ça pèse plus de 2Kg et que c'est encombrant.

En revanche, ma déception est plutôt :
 du côté du stockage : j'aurais pensé qu'Apple était en mesure de mettre uniquement de la mémoire Flash, pour un tarif encore abordable (sans payer 1000 $ de plus)
 du côté de l'autonomie : c'est ce qui me manque le plus sur le MacBook, et je vois que ce n'est pas mieux sur le MacBook Air (soyons réalistes : 5h d'autonomie, c'est au bout de 6 mois, 2 heures maxi en utilisation normale)

Pour moi, le MacBook Air est donc un bon début, prometteur pour ce qui va arriver derrière, mais je vais attendre qu'il mûrisse un peu. Dès que l'autonomie sera vraiment supérieure, et que la flash sera en standard pour moins de 2000 euros, ça va commencer à m'intéresser, et je suis sûr de ne pas être le seul.


Enfin, je pense que ceux qui pleurent parce qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur optique ni de prise Ethernet (ce qui en plus n'est pas tout à fait exact, puisqu'on peut avoir l'Ethernet via un adaptateur) sont les mêmes qui ont pleuré lorsque Apple n'a pas mis de lecteur de disquette dans l'iMac, ou qu'elle a supprimé le modem intégré. Bien sûr, Apple s'est lourdement trompé dans ses choix, n'est-ce pas, puisque de nos jours, chacun sait que les disquettes se vendent comme des petits pains, et que seule une toute petite minorité d'internautes sont au haut débit et en wi-fi...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

L'osborne, le truc métal avec poignée de 20 Kg ??? écran 7 pouces cathodique ?


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour moi, le MacBook Air est donc un bon début, prometteur pour ce qui va arriver derrière, mais je vais attendre qu'il mûrisse un peu. Dès que l'autonomie sera vraiment supérieure, et que la flash sera en standard pour moins de 2000 euros, ça va commencer à m'intéresser, et je suis sûr de ne pas être le seul.



non, tu n'es pas seul


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

tout le monde rêve de la baisse de prix du sdd, qu'on en finisse avec les pièces mécaniques qui tournent. et qui merdent.


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> La bourse a bien compris que ce micmac avec l'enveloppe c'était des stock options, Ottelini n'était pas là pour rien, ni le gars d'hollywood



Je suis déçu de voir que, pour une fois, tu n'est pas au courant : c'était, bien évidemment les photos privées de la nouvelle arrivante au CA d'Apple, celle qui vient de chez les cosmétiques (et qui en est partie avec une bonne prime apparemment, en produits )



supermoquette a dit:


> L'osborne, le truc métal avec poignée de 20 Kg ??? écran 7 pouces cathodique ?



Oui, oui, c'est bien ça (enfin sauf si l'Alzheimer me guette mais je ne crois pas). Je ne me suis pas sûr mais il me semble bien qu'il est arrivé sur un chariot


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Je me disais bien que la Terre avait un soucis.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas gagne que les prix s'effondrent cette annee, d'ailleurs le disque magnetique est pas mort et Seagate va passer au second rang.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> c'était, bien évidemment les photos privées de la nouvelle arrivante au CA d'Apple, celle qui vient de chez les cosmétiques


Ah picasso-qui-souri.


HmJ a dit:


> C'est pas gagne que les prix s'effondrent cette annee, d'ailleurs le disque magnetique est pas mort et Seagate va passer au second rang.


Snif, pourtant je vois mal un truc de mieux, et pas que pour le portable.


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

On aimerait tous un appareil plus efficace qu'un disque dur. Mais depuis des annees les developpeurs optimisent les operations pour passer le moins de temps possible par le disque.

Une chose qui me fait peur, c'est que la course sur SSD ne va pas a la performance mais a la capacite : les debits sont plus faibles qu'avec un Hitachi de 1 To, surtout si on ne le bourre pas de donnees. Ok, le temps d'acces est bon, m,ais ce n'est pas la seule qualite qu'on demande a un DD


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2008)

Qu'on leur coupe la gorge avec un macbook air


----------



## HmJ (16 Janvier 2008)

Ah ben ca respire la paix et l'amour du prochain


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Janvier 2008)

et pourquoi vous iriez pas en débattre chez Backcat à Amiens, il organise une soirée avec Alèm 
Vous allez voir ce que c'est comme air à respire pour l'amour de son prochain


----------



## wip (17 Janvier 2008)

Je reviens un peu sur ce que j'ai dit. Sur le moment, Time capsule ne m'a pas branché. Mais comme je cherche un NAS pour bientot, j'ai regardé les prix. Et en fait, la Time Capsule me parait plutot compétitive .
De plus, comme elle fait routeur wifi + Ethernet Gigabit, je vais pouvoir me passer de mon Netgear et gagner de la place et du cable. Reste à savoir si le DD fonctionne comme un disque réseau normal. En effet, je compte m'en servir pour y mettre des données (partagé en mes différents Mac) et non pas comme disque de sauvegarde.


----------



## gentleboy83 (17 Janvier 2008)

Bon : cible non avouée du MBA : les pros. 
Si des particuliers aisés (certains diront pétés de thunes, mais je vois de plus en plus de gens dans mon boulot qui s'endettent pour des écrans plats à 3000 euros, donc...) se rajoutent, c'est bonus.

*Dans 12 à 18 mois,* vous verrez pour 1550-1800 euros le même MBA avec un DD de base à 120 Go, 1,8 Ghz de base, le ssd 64Go en option pour 150-200 euros de plus au lieu des 1000. Et comme par hasard, l'apple remote sera redonnée avec, car, même si les pros s'en servent pour les présentations, c'est avant tout destiné aux loisirs.

Pour les pros et les très aisés, on trouvera un autre MBA à 2200-2600 euros avec le ssd 128Go (voir un peu plus en option, mais ça m'étonnerait que ça baisse aussi vite que la ram cette année), 2 ou 2,2 Ghz, etc.


Une chose supplémentaire me fait penser clairement que la 1ère cible du MBA reste les pros, c'est la time capsule. Moi aussi elle m'intéresse, comme beaucoup beaucoup de monde. Mais qui, plus qu'une entreprise avec des données stratégiques a besoin de faire des sauvegardes sinon l'entreprise ? Et paf, 499 euros (1To) de plus vendu avec le MBA qui n'a qu'un petit DD, surtout en ssd.

Et pourquoi ça va marcher auprès des pros : parce que c'est tout léger : c'est la boîte qui paie les caprices de bcp de cadres (même si le comptable peut râler et qu'au final, le cadre va s'amuser dessus et se la péter auprès de ses amis, j'exagère), ça va INDENIABLEMENT améliorer la productivité des employés, commerciaux, etc.  (lol)

Sans compter les arrêts maladie en moins parce qu'il est moins lourd à porter. Quoi que, en France on est trop fort à ce jeu-là, et aux US, ils connaissent pas ou peu.


*Conclusion : *les particuliers moyens (= grand public) devra patienter pour profiter de ces évolutions. Comme pour tout produit : machines à laver grande capacité (y'a 5 ans, on trouvait que 5-6kgs, maintenant +10, comme au pressing), idem pour les ordis (applications militaires, puis pros, puis grand public), etc.

Non, d'un pur point de vue marketing, c'est bien foutu. C'est un parfait complément de leur gamme. Mais comme tout le monde, je suis envieux.... Apple a réussi à créer un besion dans ma tête ! Bravo !


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2008)

Un ordi de bureau avec des Xeon au lieu de simples Core 2 Duo aussi ca peut sembler surpuissant. Et pourtant, nombreux sont ceux qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans l'iMac. Pareil avec les MB/MBP/MBA


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



gentleboy83 a dit:


> Une chose supplémentaire me fait penser clairement que la 1ère cible du MBA reste les pros, c'est la time capsule. Moi aussi elle m'intéresse, comme beaucoup beaucoup de monde. Mais qui, plus qu'une entreprise avec des données stratégiques a besoin de faire des sauvegardes sinon l'entreprise ?


Time Capsule est tout sauf une solution pour les pros (ou alors, pour les très petites entreprises et les indépendants).
J'aime bien comment on essaie de cataloguer les produits pro/pas pro.
A croire que toutes les personnes qui travaillent sur un ordinateur ont les mêmes besoins...



gentleboy83 a dit:


> Et pourquoi ça va marcher auprès des pros : parce que c'est tout léger : c'est la boîte qui paie les caprices de bcp de cadres (même si le comptable peut râler et qu'au final, le cadre va s'amuser dessus et se la péter auprès de ses amis, j'exagère), ça va INDENIABLEMENT améliorer la productivité des employés, commerciaux, etc.  (lol)


C'est beau les préjugés....

@+
iota


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

Tiens encore un copain a 1664 !
Allons y donc pour un decortiquage en douceur.


gentleboy83 a dit:


> Bon : cible non avouée du MBA : les pros.


Avouée par qui ?



> Si des particuliers aisés (certains diront pétés de thunes, mais je vois de plus en plus de gens dans mon boulot qui s'endettent pour des écrans plats à 3000 euros, donc...) se rajoutent, c'est bonus.


Bien, encore un préjugé de plus.
Et les particuliers "aisés" qui achètent des imac 24 à 2.4 Ghz ? ou les les macbook a 1500 euros, c'est des quoi ? 



> Pour les pros et les très aisés, on trouvera un autre MBA à 2200-2600 euros avec le ssd 128Go (voir un peu plus en option, mais ça m'étonnerait que ça baisse aussi vite que la ram cette année), 2 ou 2,2 Ghz, etc.


Je comprends pas, tu veux un PC a 100 euros ?





> Une chose supplémentaire me fait penser clairement que la 1ère cible du MBA reste les pros, c'est la time capsule. Moi aussi elle m'intéresse, comme beaucoup beaucoup de monde. Mais qui, plus qu'une entreprise avec des données stratégiques a besoin de faire des sauvegardes sinon l'entreprise ? Et paf, 499 euros (1To) de plus vendu avec le MBA qui n'a qu'un petit DD, surtout en ssd.


Trois commentaires:
1 tout le monde devrait faire des sauvegarde, pour ne pas perdre ses photos, musiques, et autres informations, pro ou perso l'information a de la valeur financière pour une entreprise, émotionnelle pour un particulier

2 time machine est une version très simplifié de ce qui se fait déjà via de multiples solutions de sauvegarde, time capsule est le pendant matériel du logiciel, il permet au logiciel de sauvegarde de leopard d'être très facilement exploitable et par tous sans aucune connaissance informatique

3 time capsule est une solution sans fil qui permet de sauvegarder automatiquement, simplement et sans fil plusieurs macs, c'est dont le parfait compagnon non pas du mac air mais de tout mac équipé de léopard.



> Et pourquoi ça va marcher auprès des pros : parce que c'est tout léger : c'est la boîte qui paie les caprices de bcp de cadres (même si le comptable peut râler et qu'au final, le cadre va s'amuser dessus et se la péter auprès de ses amis, j'exagère), ça va INDENIABLEMENT améliorer la productivité des employés, commerciaux, etc.  (lol)


les cadres comme tu dis, sont plutôt esclaves des IT, et le syndrome du pauvre travailleur exploité et du cadre branlot qui se la pete c'est pitoyable.

l'information a un prix aujourd'hui dans le entreprise, et la sauvegarde est strategique, je peux te donner plein d'exemple si tu le souhaite.



> Sans compter les arrêts maladie en moins parce qu'il est moins lourd à porter. Quoi que, en France on est trop fort à ce jeu-là, et aux US, ils connaissent pas ou peu.


:mouais: 



> *Conclusion : *les particuliers moyens (= grand public) devra patienter pour profiter de ces évolutions. Comme pour tout produit : machines à laver grande capacité (y'a 5 ans, on trouvait que 5-6kgs, maintenant +10, comme au pressing), idem pour les ordis (applications militaires, puis pros, puis grand public), etc.


Pourquoi attendre, puisque tu peux l'acheter maintenant ?  



> Non, d'un pur point de vue marketing, c'est bien foutu. C'est un parfait complément de leur gamme. Mais comme tout le monde, je suis envieux.... Apple a réussi à créer un besion dans ma tête ! Bravo !


Donc si je comprends bien c'est pour les pros, les pétés de thunes, les entreprises, les cadres qui se la joue, les arrêts maladie bref des cons pas comme toi
ET tu aimerais bien l'acheter ?
C'est ça ?


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> 1 tout le monde devrait faire des sauvegarde, pour ne pas perdre ses photos, musiques, et autres informations, pro ou perso l'information a de la valeur financière pour une entreprise, émotionnelle pour un particulier.


D'autant plus qu'avec l'arrivé des plateformes de service numériques (dématérialisation du contenu) telle que l'iTunes Store, l'information prend de plus en plus une dimension financière, même pour les particuliers.

@+
iota


----------



## lulu59 (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez mais je suis déçu par les annonces faites par Steve JOBS :

Il y a eu beaucoup trop de mise à jour à mon sens comme Iphone, IpodTouch AppleTV2 et très peu de nouveaux produits.

Pourquoi LA LOCATION DE FILMS EN FRANCE SUR ITUNES EST ENCORE EN RETARD ET PAS DE DATE PRECISE 

Ce n'est pas le Macbookair qui  va permettre à Apple de se démarquer de la concurrence comme Sony ou Asus pour  conquérir une niche de marché  que représente les ultra-portables.
Le prix me semble tout à fait prohibitif par rapport aux caractéristiques techniques et il y a beaucoup trop d'options payantes.

Je suis vraiment décu car j'attendais de nouveaux portables proposant enfin un lecteur BLURAY OU HD-DVD et bien rien en ce sens Pas de nouveaux Macbook et MacbookPro.

Pour terminer, je pense que les investisseurs sont restés sur leur faim car l'action Apple a connu une dégrincolade.

J'espère que la prochaine Keynote en juin 2008 proposera beaucoup de nouveaux produits (portables, Iphone3G, etc...)

Heureux possesseur d'un Macbook blanc 2,16GHZ 120 GO 1G RAM ET Superdrive j'en suis trop content c'est une bombe waoh + Ipod 2ème génération 2 GO silver content aussi.

Allez espérons mieux pour juin 2008


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

Le MacBook Air va sûrement intéresser les professionnels et c'est certainement la cible première. Mais je pense que ça intéressera aussi des particuliers qui l'utiliseront en complément d'un autre ordinateur qui, lui, a tout ce qui faut (lecteur optique, prises Firewire,...).
Et puis bon, il est de notoriété publique que la segmentation des gammes Apple (particuliers/professionnels) est surtout marketing, la réalité étant bien différente.

En tout cas, moi, je le trouve  très sympa ce MacBook Air.


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

euh Naas  moi je suis un pro (bah je travaille quoi ), mais je suis pas un con et je suis pas pété de thunes (sans être contre le concept dans l'absolu )  je peux l'acheter s'te plaît le MBA ? s'te plaît !!!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> Une chose supplémentaire me fait penser clairement que la 1ère cible du MBA reste les pros, c'est la time capsule. Moi aussi elle m'intéresse, comme beaucoup beaucoup de monde. Mais qui, plus qu'une entreprise avec des données stratégiques a besoin de faire des sauvegardes sinon l'entreprise ? Et paf, 499 euros (1To) de plus


Tu fais jamais de sauvegarde ?  
Dans ce cas, faudra pas venir te plaindre sur les forums si un jour ton disque dur a crashé et que tu as perdu toutes tes données...  
Je te rappelle qu'un disque dur peut crasher à tout moment, il n'y a pas de règle.


gentleboy83 a dit:


> Si des particuliers aisés (certains diront pétés de thunes, mais je vois de plus en plus de gens dans mon boulot qui s'endettent pour des écrans plats à 3000 euros, donc...) se rajoutent, c'est bonus.


Ce qui me fait penser à une remarque que je viens de lire dans les réactions des news de macgé:
genre les étudiants bourrés de frics...
Enfin... En oubliant que certains travaillent l'été pour s'équiper sans rien demander à personne.


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le Macbookair qui  va permettre à Apple de se démarquer de la concurrence comme Sony ou Asus pour  *conquérir une niche* de marché  que représente les ultra-portables.
> 
> Je suis vraiment décu car j'attendais de nouveaux portables proposant *enfin un lecteur BLURAY OU HD-DVD* et bien rien en ce sens Pas de nouveaux Macbook et MacbookPro.



D'abord il faut que tous les secteurs concernés (cinéma, jeu vidéo, informatique) se mettent d'accord, en l'occurrence le Bluray va peut-être sortir gagnant 
tu parles de niche pour les ultraportables, alors que c'est clair on a tous un lecteur bluray à la maison c'est un marché bien établi et énorme


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Tu fais jamais de sauvegarde ?
> Dans ce cas, faudra pas venir te plaindre sur les forums si un jour ton disque dur a crashé et que tu as perdu toutes tes données...
> Je te rappelle qu'un disque dur peut crasher à tout moment, il n'y a pas de règle.


 
je fais des sauvegardes sur 2 DD externes et ce juste pour mes données perso  (l'un des 2 DD n'est pas chez moi, au cas où )


----------



## lulu59 (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour Iduck,

Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la segmentation du marché entre particulier/professionnel mais à mon avis le Macbook Air est beaucoup trop cher par rapport à l'extraordinaire Macbook  et aussi par rapport aux MacbookPro.

Pourquoi Apple ne s'est pas occupé de nous proposer enfin un lecteur/graveur BLURAY ou HD-DVD dans ses portables ou ordinateurs de bureau. 
Ils attendent quoi ???
c'est un comble  alors que les autres fabricants de portables come Sony ou Toshiba en proposent ???

APPLE TV 2 me semble bien mais seulement viable quand la location de films en france via Itunes sera enfin disponible ??
Quelqu'un a une date pour la location de films ??

Question bête mais APPLE TV 2 ne lira toujours pas les divx ??? car il ne faut pas tuer le marché de LA LOCATION DE FILMS VIA ITUNES

Bonne journée et j'adore APPLE et pour rien au monde je voudrais revenir à WINDAUBE:love:

Excellente journée à tous
Luc


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2008)

Desole, mais vous connaissez des vendeurs de contenu divx ? Si c'est pour recycler des fichiers pirates, ca ne me fait ni chaud ni froid qu'Apple ne le supporte pas. Et maintenant, avec nos televiseurs HD (pas forcement Full), on est quand meme capable de voir la difference de definition et de pique entre un divx et l'original.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonjour Iduck,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la segmentation du marché entre particulier/professionnel mais à mon avis le Macbook Air est beaucoup trop cher par rapport à l'extraordinaire Macbook  et aussi par rapport aux MacbookPro.
> 
> ...


Il est plus cher qu'un MacBook mais plus fin et et plus léger. Et il n'a pas vocation à être utilisé comme ordinateur principal. Il est plus pour ceux qui veulent voyager léger. Après c'est une question de choix personnel.


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> euh Naas  moi je suis un pro (bah je travaille quoi ), mais je suis pas un con et je suis pas pété de thunes (sans être contre le concept dans l'absolu )  je peux l'acheter s'te plaît le MBA ? s'te plaît !!!



nanh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 le monsieur il a dit que c'était pas possible


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple ne s'est pas occupé de nous proposer enfin un lecteur/graveur BLURAY ou HD-DVD dans ses portables ou ordinateurs de bureau.
> Ils attendent quoi ???
> c'est un comble  alors que les autres fabricants de portables come Sony ou Toshiba en proposent ???


Peut être parce que toshiba est le principal défendeur du HD DVD et peut être parce que Sony est le principal défendeur du Blue Ray ?
Je ne sais pas si c'est une raison suffisante remarque a bien y réfléchir


----------



## F118I4 (17 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple ne s'est pas occupé de nous proposer enfin un lecteur/graveur BLURAY ou HD-DVD dans ses portables ou ordinateurs de bureau.
> Ils attendent quoi ???


Je pense que c' est à cause du prix puisque aujourd' hui le blu-Ray a plus de soutient que le HD-DVD.Après la Warner je pense qu' Apple pense aussi au Blu-Ray mais c' est une question de prix puisque le Blu-Ray est beaucoup plus chère et la guerre entre Blu-Ray de sony (avec les faveurs de Sharp, Matsushita, Pioneer, Mitsubishi Electric, Samsung , Philips,  Disney et 20th Century Fox) VS HD-DVD (avec les faveurs de Universal , Paramount, le soutien de Microsoft et Intel) n' est pas encore terminé malgré l' avance du Blu-Ray.


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je pense que c' est à cause du prix puisque aujourd' hui le blu-Ray a plus de soutient que le HD-DVD.Après la Warner je pense qu' Apple pense aussi au Blu-Ray mais c' est une question de prix puisque le Blu-Ray est beaucoup plus chère et la guerre entre Blu-Ray de sony (avec les faveurs de Sharp, Matsushita, Pioneer, Mitsubishi Electric, Samsung , Philips,  Disney et 20th Century Fox) VS HD-DVD (avec les faveurs de Universal , Paramount, le soutien de Microsoft et Intel) n' est pas encore terminé malgré l' avance du Blu-Ray.



Sisi c'est fini pour le HD-DVD.

Même la pornographie abandonne le HD DVD (Presence PC)


----------



## F118I4 (17 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sisi c'est fini pour le HD-DVD.
> 
> Même la pornographie abandonne le HD DVD


Oui merci pour le rappel de la casette vidéo et donc de la victoire de VHS grâce au porno.


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2008)

Moi, je l'adore ce MacBook Air.

Apple a voulu jouer la finesse et la légèreté, par conséquent les limitations sont assez compréhensibles.
Seul petite question: savez-vous si *l'accès et l'échange du SSD est facile ?* Je pense que c'est les 64Go  qui risquent de finalement limiter le plus la machine pour mon usage, à la longue. Si je fais évoluer quelque chose, ça sera ça (en même temps, on ne peu rien faire évoluer d'autre sur ce modèle :rateau: )

D'ailleurs, ça se trouve dans le commerce "grand public" des SSD ? J'en ai jamais vu....


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sisi c'est fini pour le HD-DVD.
> 
> Même la pornographie abandonne le HD DVD



mon cul c'est fini ouaih !


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonjour Iduck,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la segmentation du marché entre particulier/professionnel mais à mon avis le Macbook Air est beaucoup trop cher par rapport à l'extraordinaire Macbook  et aussi par rapport aux MacbookPro.



consiedère cet ordinateur come un macbook light rien de plus 



> Pourquoi Apple ne s'est pas occupé de nous proposer enfin un lecteur/graveur BLURAY ou HD-DVD dans ses portables ou ordinateurs de bureau.
> Ils attendent quoi ???



Que cela ne coute pas 350 et qurtout que cela serve aqque chose 

A quoi sert un lecteur blueray dans un ordi portable incapable d'afficher la resolution de la video ? ? ? ?
quand a un graveur pourla sauvegarde, c'est BEAUCOUP trop cher et actuellement inutile vu le prix des DD classiques (d'ailleurs la capsule est la pour ca 



> c'est un comble  alors que les autres fabricants de portables come Sony ou Toshiba en proposent ???


Ils en proposent mais n'en venden pas et ils peuvent se le permettre car ils sont ceux qui ont devellopés ces 2 technos et donc peuvent les integrer a moinde cout...
Mais crois moi c'est juste du marketting..... LEs 4 pelés qui ont besoin d'un lecteur blueray peuvent l'acheter en platine je pense


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Moi, je l'adore ce MacBook Air.
> 
> Apple a voulu jouer la finesse et la légèreté, par conséquent les limitations sont assez compréhensibles.
> Seul petite question: savez-vous si *l'accès et l'échange du SSD est facile ?* Je pense que c'est les 64Go  qui risquent de finalement limiter le plus la machine pour mon usage, à la longue. Si je fais évoluer quelque chose, ça sera ça (en même temps, on ne peu rien faire évoluer d'autre sur ce modèle :rateau: )
> ...



Ben non ca coute (très très très) cher et ca sert à(presque)  rien, seuls les accès sont plutot bons mais les DD très denses (250Go en 2,5 et 1To en 3,5 on des perfs quasiment comparables pour le reste)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Seul petite question: savez-vous si *l'accès et l'échange du SSD est facile ?*



Non. C'est soudé. Comme la RAM.


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2008)

C'est clair, aucun ultraportable n'est modulaire


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Non. C'est soudé. Comme la RAM.



Damned ! Ca fait réfléchir ça par contre...


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

le SSD est soudé? c'est nul 
surtout que je vois pas comment souder un HDD, alors, pourquoi souder le SSD... :mouais: 
allez, demontez le


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

spéciale dédicace à notre ami 1664 qui est au Japon  :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-9otWSwRrTQ

si vous voulez un portable super fin, le vôtre n'a qu'à maigrir  :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=gQkdVymW8C8


----------



## F118I4 (17 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> si vous voulez un portable super fin, le vôtre n'a qu'à maigrir  :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=gQkdVymW8C8


 super marrant la vidéo 


Par contre j' aurai bien aimé l' annonce d' une nouvelle mighty mouse ainsi que de nouveaux écrans avec isight intergrée     lors de la MacWorld parceque là ça commence à faire long depuis leurs dernières upgrade.


----------



## clochelune (17 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Moi, je l'adore ce MacBook Air.
> 
> Apple a voulu jouer la finesse et la légèreté, par conséquent les limitations sont assez compréhensibles.
> Seul petite question: savez-vous si *l'accès et l'échange du SSD est facile ?* Je pense que c'est les 64Go  qui risquent de finalement limiter le plus la machine pour mon usage, à la longue. Si je fais évoluer quelque chose, ça sera ça (en même temps, on ne peu rien faire évoluer d'autre sur ce modèle :rateau: )
> ...



il y a en option un disque dur externe Wifi Time Capsule, pour sauvegarder les données et ne pas encombrer ainsi son disque dur interne...
le disque dur externe wifi est de 500 Go... et fonctionne évidemment avec TimeMachine

en tout cas, je suis intéressée par ce super portable...
le fait que le disque dur interne soit de petite capacité permet tout de même de sauvegarder les données, sans fil, via le disque externe de 500 Go

aussi, pour l'absence de superdrive, il y a remote disc qui permettra de se connecter à un second ordinateur intégrant un lecteur de disque afin d'installer les logiciels

ils ont aussi pensé au superdrive en externe, mais je trouve que l'innovation de Remote Disc est intéressante tout comme le disque dur externe Wifi Time Capsule...

évidemment, cet ultra portable est conçu pour être un ordinateur secondaire, pour être relier à un autre ordinateur principal (mac ou pc d'ailleurs!) mais vraiment, les fonctionnalités me semblent totalement innovantes et justement ils font tout pour le libérer de tout fil à la patte...

bref, plus tard, une fois qu'il aura fait ses preuves, je serai tentée (mais tout dépendra de ma bourse et mon humeur à venir!!)

en tout cas, c'est une belle petite bête...

le mari de ma soeur a un toshiba ultra portable, sans lecteur graveur de cd dvdrom, mais il l'a pris en option, tout léger

là, pour le MacBook Aire, le coup de remote disc me semble assez excellent!!

et j'aime que l'écran reste à 13 pouces... ce format me plaît beaucoup!

bref, séduite par la machine (évidemment pensée en ordinateur secondaire)
 je lirai les futures réactions, innovations...


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

je pense que ce truc est presque inutile (sauf pour le poids)
car sinon, ca restera un macbook pour a plupart des personnes.

ce machin a l'ethernet (deja dit), via un module externe.
ce qui m'interesserai, c'est de savoir si ce truc peut etre mis sur un MBP, pour avoir un double reseau 

ah oui, sinon, comment tu fais installer ton systeme? avec le remote disc? mais tu le trouve avec le demarrage 'alt', c'est naze, tu vas mettre 15**** ans pour installer 

par contre: "PC can read a mac disc with a special software", c'est pas mal
sauf... si tu n'as pas de PC/Mac sous la main!
j'achete Office 2008 dans un AppleStore, je suis comme un con a l'hotel... je fais quoi?


----------



## PER180H (17 Janvier 2008)

tu télécharges NeoOffice...


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> je pense que ce truc est presque inutile (sauf pour le poids)
> car sinon, ca restera un macbook pour a plupart des personnes.
> 
> ce machin a l'ethernet (deja dit), via un module externe.
> ...



tu le telecharge sur la mule et tu rentre ton numero de serie officiel au pire


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> je pense que ce truc est presque inutile (sauf pour le poids)


Effectivement, le MacBook Air est une bonne machine pour les personnes ayant des besoins extrêmes en terme de mobilité.

Dans le cas contraire, mieux vaut se tourner vers un MacBook classique.

@+
iota


----------



## kitetrip (17 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Effectivement, le MacBook Air est une bonne machine pour les personnes ayant des besoins extrêmes en terme de mobilité.
> 
> ...



Tout est résumé


----------



## Macincal (17 Janvier 2008)

A chaque fois, c'est pareil ! La rage et la grossièreté des pigeons béats pour défendre l'indéfendable...
Les premières versions de l'OSX, les premiers (et mêmes seconds...) macbooks pourris et maintenant cette crèpe en alu très chère où tout est en option, sans même un fire-wire. Il est beau celui qui a des camescopes à brancher !
Non, quand c'est pas bien, faut le dire, ça améliorera les choses, faut pas censurer.
C'est pas l'ultra portable qu'on attendait, que j'attendais. C'est tout. Y'a plein de boulots, dont le mien, où on doit se balader avec une machine la plus petite possible mais qui doit à peu près tout faire comme un mac de bureau : échanger des cd et des dvd, graver, charger des applis ou docs sur cd ou dvd, montrer de la video, du son etc... Les PB12 remplissaient (et remplissent encore) bien ce rôle. Faut juste un nouveau processeur, un plus gros DD, une cam, une télécommande, un trackpad plus moderne, peut-être une écran tactile. Mais pas un cerf-volant en alu ! Une espèce de gros iphone, de macbook touch !

J'en profite... l'iphone aussi m'a déçu. J'ai besoin d'un vrai smartphone avec un vrai OS, un office mobile complet, de la mémoire, un écran tactile et un stylet avec reconnaissance d'écriture. Y'en a chez les concurrents pourtant. Même ça Job sait pas faire.  J'ai pas besoin d'un gadget pour ado. Faut le dire ! J'attends encore un peu, ça va peut-être venir ...

Macincal


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Janvier 2008)

Bien que le titre de mon post soit sans rapport avec l'annonce de la perte de vitesse du HDDVD en pornographie (honnie soit qui, mâle, y pense  ), je crois avoir relevé que le macbookair signale une évolution importante du touch:
- iphone et ipodtouch (IPT ? drole d'acronyme...) peuvent dépecter 2 appuis simultané sur leur surface tactile.

- MBA semble pouvoir gérer 3 appuis puisque le défilement des photos réclame 3 doigts....

Nous sommes donc bien en marche vers une technologie touche utilisant 4 doigts (une main, donc, vu que le pouce ne sert pas "à plat) puis les deux, assez vite...


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

Macincal a dit:


> A chaque fois, c'est pareil ! La rage et la grossièreté des pigeons béats pour défendre l'indéfendable....bla bla bla bla...Macincal


Ah voila enfin quelqu'un qui détient la verité ! ça fait plaisir de te lire


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2008)

Macincal a dit:


> C'est tout. Y'a plein de boulots, dont le mien, où on doit se balader avec une machine la plus petite possible mais qui doit à peu près tout faire comme un mac de bureau : échanger des cd et des dvd, graver, charger des applis ou docs sur cd ou dvd, montrer de la video, du son etc... Les PB12 remplissaient (et remplissent encore) bien ce rôle. Faut juste un nouveau processeur, un plus gros DD, une cam, une télécommande, un trackpad plus moderne, peut-être une écran tactile. Mais pas un cerf-volant en alu ! Une espèce de gros iphone, de macbook touch !


Hormis l'aspect tactile, c'est un MacBook qu'il te faut quoi...
Pour rappel, ce dernier ne fait que 170g de plus que ton PowerBook 12".

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Bien que le titre de mon post soit sans rapport avec l'annonce de la perte de vitesse du HDDVD en pornographie (honnie soit qui, mâle, y pense  ), je crois avoir relevé que le macbookair signale une évolution importante du touch:
> - iphone et ipodtouch (IPT ? drole d'acronyme...) peuvent dépecter 2 appuis simultané sur leur surface tactile.
> 
> - MBA semble pouvoir gérer 3 appuis puisque le défilement des photos réclame 3 doigts....
> ...



Excuse moi, mais parallele plus que douteux la


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> spéciale dédicace à notre ami 1664 qui est au Japon  :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=-9otWSwRrTQ
> 
> si vous voulez un portable super fin, le vôtre n'a qu'à maigrir  :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=gQkdVymW8C8



allez, je me cite moi-même histoire de détendre l'atmosphère


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

baaah
j'ai fini le KN, ouais bon...
j'aime bien randy newman 

en fevrier, on verra ce que MSFT sort pour l'iphone (office mobile?)
je vois pas ou est l'interet du stylet, sachant que (perso) je tape aussi vite sur l'iphone que sur un clavier normal!

ce machin portable, c'est pas fait pour le particulier! c'est pour ca qu'il n'y a pas de FW, c'est juste pour etre tres portable.
D'apres les captures de la WWDC, c'est plus 4h que 5h en wifi (mais sans le wifi, tu fait tes 5h sans soucis, je pense)

je vois pas pourquoi tout le monde veut utiliser ca comme machine particuliere! (ca n'a aucun interet de toute facon)
si tu veux le FW, le SD, etc, tu prend un macbook!

voila 
je pense que les personnes voulant de l'ultraportable savent/doivent faire des concessions. au pire, tu laisses apple se prendre une tole, et en sortir un plus dans ce qui se fait actuellement (un peu comme l'&#63743;TV quoi  - mais pour lui, c'est pas encore ca -)


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ...
> je vois pas ou est l'interet du stylet, sachant que (perso) je tape aussi vite sur l'iphone que sur un clavier normal!


pour dessiner ?


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> pour dessiner ?



avec les doigts! des concepts d'applis existent pour ca, et ca se fait tres bien, des petits traits, des gros, des ronds (automatisé) etc!
apres, je veux bien qu'apple soit long (voir tres long) a mettre ca pour tout le monde, mais il est necessaire de constater que l'iphone peut faire plein de trucs, meme si logiciellement parlant, c'est pas encore ca


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en fevrier, on verra ce que MSFT sort pour l'iphone (office mobile?)
> je vois pas ou est l'interet du stylet, sachant que (perso) je tape aussi vite sur l'iphone que sur un clavier normal!



tu tape si lentement que ca sur clavier normal ???

Sinon je suis daccord pour dessinner, il doigt etre trop dur de gerer l'épaisseur de traiit a la pression quand c'est fait au doigt


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu tape si lentement que ca sur clavier normal ???



non, je tape plutôt rapidement pourquoi? je tape rapidement aussi sur un clavier iphone!
apres, ca depend du dico, et si tu lui fait confiance


----------



## apple4ever (17 Janvier 2008)

je change légèrement de sujet mais est ce que vous savez quand la fnac va vendre les nouveaux ipod touch avec la dernière mise à jour ?


----------



## magoule (17 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, je tape plutôt rapidement pourquoi? je tape rapidement aussi sur un clavier iphone!
> apres, ca depend du dico, et si tu lui fait confience



Tu dois absolument faire confiAnce au Dico !


----------



## iota (17 Janvier 2008)

apple4ever a dit:


> je change légèrement de sujet mais est ce que vous savez quand la fnac va vendre les nouveaux ipod touch avec la dernière mise à jour ?


Mardi en 8...

Plus sérieusement, le plus simple serait de contacter directement la FNAC non ?

@+
iota


----------



## apple4ever (17 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Mardi en 8...
> 
> Plus sérieusement, le plus simple serait de contacter directement la FNAC non ?
> 
> ...


merci 
j'avais essayer de me renseigner mais il me répondait qu'ils n'en savait rien.


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2008)

Arrgg, je trouve pas cette info à propos du disque SS soudé à la carte mère... z'avez vu ça ou les amis ??? Introuvable cette info !


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Arrgg, je trouve pas cette info à propos du disque SS soudé à la carte mère... z'avez vu ça ou les amis ??? Introuvable cette info !



c'est pas clair:
autant le HDD n'est pas soudé (mais broché)
autant ils peuvent le faire pour le SSD :/ (qui peut etre finalement qu'un jeu de puce sur la CM!

a propos de QT7.4, il intègre QT Kit 7.4, ce qui n'est pas mentionné sur la 7.3!
l'arrivé des 'layers' dans safari... préparation de quelque chose? (CoreAnimation en vrai?)


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

En fait les composant ne sont probablement pas soudés, mais la machine se s'ouvre pas (en tout cas pas sous garantie.........)

Il suffit de regarder les photos pour le voir.... Et puis même la batterie n'est pas changeable


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est pas clair:
> autant le HDD n'est pas soudé (mais broché)
> autant ils peuvent le faire pour le SSD :/ (qui peut etre finalement qu'un jeu de puce sur la CM!



oui enfin je doute qu'il s'amusent a eux même souder les puces un peu partout..... 

Ils vont commander des disques flash 1,8' chez un fournisseur, normal quoi...... 

Et dans les 2 cas ca m'étonnerais qu'ils soudent physiquement mais il ferment l'ordi de manière violente c'est tout.........


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> En fait les composant ne sont probablement pas soudés, mais la machine se s'ouvre pas (en tout cas pas sous garantie.........)
> 
> Il suffit de regarder les photos pour le voir.... Et puis même la batterie n'est pas changeable



enfin, pas changeable par toi (pas de jeu de batterie en deplacement quoi  )
apres, si tu en achetes une nouvelle, la pose est gratos (quand meme!)


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2008)

Bah à partir du moment ou ce n'est pas soudé, on est sauvé ! Le démontage semble ultra-simple (j'ai vu un site US ou ils expliquent qu'il y a 6 vis a enlever...) : 

- le remplacement de la batterie (si elle n'est pas soudé) pourra se faire par des Newer Tech plus puissantes quand l'originale sera morte...

- le remplacement du disque SS se fera aussi dans la foulée par un modèle de plus grande capacité.

par contre, effectivement, je me pose la question du bus utilisé pour ce disque ?

PS : pour la garantie, le démontage étant simple, il n'y a pas de souci à se faire non plus... J'ai démonté plusieurs fois le iBook de ma copine et mon PowerBook. J'ai eu à faire une fois au SAV : ils n'ont rien dit (ou vu...)


----------



## Frodon (17 Janvier 2008)

Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que le MacBook Air est peut être sorti un peu trop tôt. Car il est clair qu'il préfigure ce qui sera l'avenir des ordinateurs personels, portables ou non sur bien des points:

- Avec la montée des débits d'Internet et l'arrivée prochaine de la Fibre Optique ou du WiMax qui offriront encore plus de débit, l'avenir t'en au dématérialisé.
En effet, dans l'avenir, les supports physiques pour les contenus multimédias comme la musique ou les films, disparaîtrons au profits du téléchargement.

- Les disques durs seront remplacées par les disques de type SSD plus rapides et plus solides.

- L'Ethernet sera de plus en plus inutilisé au profit du WiFi qui dans sa version 'n' offre déjà des débits aussi bon voir meilleurs que de l'Ethernet 100 MBits. Ce qui pour un usage domestique est déjà bien confortable.

Mais il est vrai qu'au jour d'aujourd'hui, nous sommes encore entre les deux mondes, DVD/B-Ray/DVD-HD, Disques Durs à plateaux, Ethernet d'un coté, Téléchargements, Disques SSD, WiFi de l'autre.
Et c'est en cela que le MacBook Air est peut être arrivé trop tôt... Car la question est : Il y a t'il suffisamment de gens au jour d'aujourd'hui prêt à passé à cette nouvelle façon, avant-gardiste, d'aborder l'informatique?

Cela dit, ca n'a rien d'étonnant de la part d'Apple. Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'elle joue les précurseurs, elle l'a déjà fait avec l'abandon du lecteur de disquette, en étant parmis les premières à abandonner totalement les anciens connecteurs Series et autres au profit de l'USB (les autres constructeurs préférants garder les anciens en même temps)...etc.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Plus j'y pense, plus je me dis que le MacBook Air est peut être sorti un peu trop tôt. Car il est clair qu'il préfigure ce qui sera l'avenir des ordinateurs personels, portables ou non sur bien des points:
> 
> - Avec la montée des débits d'Internet et l'arrivée prochaine de la Fibre Optique ou du WiMax qui offriront encore plus de débit, l'avenir t'en au dématérialisé.
> En effet, dans l'avenir, les supports physiques pour les contenus multimédias comme la musique ou les films, disparaîtrons au profits du téléchargement.
> ...




Mais tu sais le wimaf et SSD pour tous ce ne sera pas avant 4 ou 5 ans, largement le temps au MBA de se vendre et de permettre a apple de partir du bon pied et le premier dans la direction que prendra l'informatique dans les temps a venir 

A quand les unités centrales a la cave et l'écran, clavier souris (avec eventuellement un lecteur/Hub ) sur le bureau


----------



## Frodon (17 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais tu sais le wimaf et SSD pour tous ce ne sera pas avant 4 ou 5 ans, largement le temps au MBA de se vendre et de permettre a apple de partir du bon pied et le premier dans la direction que prendra l'informatique dans les temps a venir



A voir... Car justement ce qu'Apple cherche à faire en proposant dès aujourd'hui une option SSD, c'est de pousser un peu le marché à y passer plus tôt que prévu...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Pour la SSD, effectivement je me suis trompé, ce n'est apparemment que la RAM qui est soudée :rose:


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour la SSD, effectivement je me suis trompé, ce n'est apparemment que la RAM qui est soudée :rose:



Ca ouvre des portes


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Janvier 2008)

une machine ultra-portable aussi fermée n'est bonne que pour la déco : au moins  les crochets X supporterons le poids sans risques  feras un joli poster interactif


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2008)

ou pour les gens comme toi qui achètent n'importe quoi


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> ou pour les gens comme toi qui achètent n'importe quoi


tss tss moi je ne suis pas aussi abrutis que toi, je me les fais offrir


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2008)

moi aussi remarque, mais la va falloir vite qu'on m'en offre, parce que&#8230;

c'est pas ta gamme&#8230; continue de ramer avec ton iTouch


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> A voir... Car justement ce qu'Apple cherche à faire en proposant dès aujourd'hui une option SSD, c'est de pousser un peu le marché à y passer plus tôt que prévu...


Ils l'avaient fait avec l'imac et le lecteur.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2008)

Entre autre, mais cette fois sans la couleur.


----------



## gentleboy83 (17 Janvier 2008)

> Donc si je comprends bien c'est pour les pros, les pétés de thunes, les entreprises, les cadres qui se la joue, les arrêts maladie bref des cons pas comme toi
> ET tu aimerais bien l'acheter ?
> C'est ça ?


*1ere chose : *je croyais que la liberté d'expression existait sur ce forum. Apparemment il y a quelques personnes ici qui tiquent dès qu'on ose approcher d'apple sans baver.

*OUI* je trouve ce mac superbe.
*OUI* je suis intéressé pour l'acheter, bien que j'hésite avec un MB que je pourrai améliorer par la suite.
et *OUI* je fais partie de cette espèce d'étudiant qui travaille pour payer ses études ET son Mac par la même occasion. S'il le fallait (et avec un peu de patience) je pourrai même prendre le MBA avec ssd, mais ça me coûterait un bras en moins.

Mon propos n'était ni d'offenser apple, ni ses fans, ni les pros, ni de sortir de quelconques préjugés, etc.
J'ai fait des raccourcis, et je l'ai dit dans mon post (cf : "j'exagère", etc.)

J'expliquais juste à beaucoup de déçus, que c'est beau, c'est cher, parce que le grand public n'est pas la toute 1ère cible. Elle va le devenir de manière plus "naturelle" : dans le commerce, "grand public" a une signification précise : = commun des mortels, en passant de la csp + à celui qui trime pour ne toucher que le smic, l'étudiant (friqué ou fauché, on s'en fout), etc.

Ensuite, quand on me dit que time capsule est peu concernée par les entreprises car elles utilisent toutes des solutions de sauvegarde, "sauf pour les petites entreprises, etc. et qu'on dit que j'ai tout faux, je ferai simplement remarquer que les Toutes Petites Entreprises représentent 96% des entreprises françaises. Donc OUI, Time Capsule concerne des pros.

Mais aussi tous les utilisateurs de Leopard, j'en conviens, qui, là aussi, est un formidable coup marketing : on crée un besoin supplémentaire : on sauvegardait DEJA (au passage, OUI j'ai connu un crash de DD et je fais des copies en triple tous les jours ou presque), maintenant on sauvegarde PLUS (même des modifications modiques, des fichiers que l'on n'aurait peut-être pas sauvegardés manuellement car peu ou pas prioritaires). Mais C'EST UNE TRES BONNE HABITUDE, et OUI je suis aussi intéressé par Time Capsule (et je ne suis pas pro) car je n'ai pas à encombrer mon DD avec Time machine comme ça, et pourtant je suis rassuré et c'est de toute façon très pratique. Windows devrait d'ailleurs bien s'en inspirer.

Enfin dernière précision pour un ou deux fan hooligan d'apple : je n'ai rien à voir avec 1664 qui essayait de nous vendre absolument un Sony. *Aucun rapport*. A croire que la 1664, certains la consomment un peu trop depuis la keynote.

*Je ne pensais pas à mal dans mon post, merci de rester courtois et de réserver vos critiques et commentaires sur le MBA, pas sur les gens qui écrivent les posts. *


----------



## gentleboy83 (17 Janvier 2008)

Pour compléter mon post précédent, Apple cherche à faire partie des précurseurs (ssd, ultraportabilité, suppression des supports matériels de stockage, etc.).

Je rejoins les autres commentaires qui disent que cela préfigure ce qui se fera dans quelques années. 

D'où mon précédent post où le grand public connaîtra véritablement les portables avec ssd à des prix plus "soft" dans 12 à 18 mois, quand les concurrents auront emboîté le pas à Dell, Apple, etc. et que les prix du ssd auront baissé.


----------



## anthoprotic (17 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> *Windows devrait d'ailleurs bien s'en inspirer.*




Ne t'inquiète pas, sa arrivera plus vite que tu pense


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2008)

gentleboy83 a dit:


> *1ere chose : *je croyais que la liberté d'expression existait sur ce forum. Apparemment il y a quelques personnes ici qui tiquent dès qu'on ose approcher d'apple sans baver.
> 
> *OUI* je trouve ce mac superbe.
> *OUI* je suis intéressé pour l'acheter, bien que j'hésite avec un MB que je pourrai améliorer par la suite.
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2008)

En passant. 

Chacun a le droit de s'exprimer ici, de faire part de sa satisfaction, ou au contraire de son mécontentement des produits présentés mardi soir. Egalement de s'emporter parfois...

... tout en faisant preuve de courtoisie, et de respect de son interlocuteur. Précision importante, car ça n'est pas une évidence pour tout le monde.

Merci à vous.


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



gentleboy83 a dit:


> Ensuite, quand on me dit que time capsule est peu concernée par les entreprises car elles utilisent toutes des solutions de sauvegarde, "sauf pour les petites entreprises, etc. et qu'on dit que j'ai tout faux, je ferai simplement remarquer que les Toutes Petites Entreprises représentent 96% des entreprises françaises. Donc OUI, Time Capsule concerne des pros.


Petite précision (vu que je suis concerné ).

Ton premier message laisse penser qu'Appel vise les professionnels avec Time Capsule, alors que la communication autour du produit est clairement orientée grand public.

De plus, personnellement, je ne recommande absolument pas Time Capsule dans le cadre d'une utilisation professionnel, j'aurai un sérieux problème avec le fait de stocker des données sensibles dans la même machine qui fait office de routeur (et donc exposée directement à Internet).

Et pour peu que l'appareil tombe en panne, tu perds à la fois tes données et ton routeur (reste la possibilité de démonter le disque...).

Pour moi, cette solution (dans un cadre professionnel) est loin d'être souple et pas forcément bon marché.

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Petite précision (vu que je suis concerné ).
> 
> ...



Oui mais (et la je ne suis pas concerne) : dans le cas des TPE, effectivement, n'y a-t-il pas un pare-feu qui isolerait Time Capsule d'Internet ? Et une infra qui doit etre la plus legere et facilement maintenable ?


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui mais (et la je ne suis pas concerne) : dans le cas des TPE, effectivement, n'y a-t-il pas un pare-feu qui isolerait Time Capsule d'Internet ? Et une infra qui doit etre la plus legere et facilement maintenable ?


Et dans ce cas, t'as pas besoins des 3/4 des fonctionnalités incluses dans Time Capsule. N'importe quel NAS fera l'affaire (si t'as pas déjà un serveur de sauvegarde ).

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Et dans ce cas, t'as pas besoins des 3/4 des fonctionnalités incluses dans Time Capsule. N'importe quel NAS fera l'affaire (si t'as pas déjà un serveur de sauvegarde ).
> 
> @+
> iota



Je rappelle que je ne travaille pas dans une TPE et que nous avons des armees d'informaticien partout ou je passe. Neanmoins, je trouve qu'une solution tout integree est seduisante, surtout poru une boite equipee en Mac. Je peux me tromper, et il est vrai qu'il y a surement des appareils plus efficaces. Mais je pense que cette solution peut marcher aussi bien chez le particulier que dans certaines entreprises.


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Mais je pense que cette solution peut marcher aussi bien chez le particulier que *dans certaines entreprises*.


Je ne dis pas le contraire, c'est juste que, si on me demande conseil, *je* ne recommanderais pas cette solution dans un cadre professionnel.

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire, c'est juste que, si on me demande conseil, *je* ne recommanderais pas cette solution dans un cadre professionnel.
> 
> @+
> iota



... a quand le firewall facile et simple estampile Apple ? :love:


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> ... a quand le firewall facile et simple estampile Apple ? :love:



Pour la sauvegarde en entreprise un Raid ou mourrir


----------



## yakkuru (18 Janvier 2008)

Il faudrait que Time Capsule accepte d'autre périphérique de juste Imprimante et DD : comme le lecteur DVD/Graveur en externe, les APN, lecteurs de cartes etc ... et on aurait plus besoin que de beaux et legers macbookair dans la maison, le reves : on cache tout le reste et on garde juste le design du MBA


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Pour la sauvegarde en entreprise un Raid ou mourrir



Absolument pas. Le RAID est un des elements d'une bonne securite des serveurs, mais ca coute encore plus cher qu'un bon SATA. De plus, le RAID software me fait horreur et fait trop de compromis. Bref, acheter une carte dediee avec les DD qu'il faut, va voir le prix sur Apple Store ans les nouveaux Mac Pro


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Absolument pas. Le RAID est un des elements d'une bonne securite des serveurs, mais ca coute encore plus cher qu'un bon SATA. De plus, le RAID software me fait horreur et fait trop de compromis. Bref, acheter une carte dediee avec les DD qu'il faut, va voir le prix sur Apple Store ans les nouveaux Mac Pro



Je parle de vrai raid hein  le coût des backup n'a pas de valeur à mon sens. J'ai eu trop de cas ou le clients s'arrachaient les cheveux car un dossier ultra important a été perdu. Les solutions RAID5 ne coutent plus grand chôses vu la chute du prix du disque. Et franchement tout mettre sur un seul disque pour économiser des bout de chandelle très peu pour moi. Apres si le client s'en fous ou estime que un achete un disque a 100euros pour tout sauvegarder et "alea jacta est" a ce niveau là je me contrefous aussi. 

"un bon SATA" c'est tout les oeufs dans le même panier à mon sens. C'est un plus qui permet de faire un backup régulier en externe (coffre ou autre) mais en rien un support fiable. Il casse "wow trop cool j'ai perdu toutes mes archives mais j'ai quand même économisé de l'argent à l'achat" 

Troisiéme en plus du RAID et du SATA c'est une sauvegarde réseau pour les éléments très importants mais les défis technique pour l'entreprise sont pour le moment presque insurmontable en fonction des données.


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Je parle de vrai raid hein  le coût des backup n'a pas de valeur à mon sens. J'ai eu trop de cas ou le clients s'arrachaient les cheveux car un dossier ultra important a été perdu. Les solutions RAID5 ne coutent plus grand chôses vu la chute du prix du disque. Et franchement tout mettre sur un seul disque pour économiser des bout de chandelle très peu pour moi. Apres si le client s'en fous ou estime que un achete un disque a 100euros pour tout sauvegarder et "alea jacta est" a ce niveau là je me contrefous aussi.
> 
> "un bon SATA" c'est tout les oeufs dans le même panier à mon sens. C'est un plus qui permet de faire un backup régulier en externe (coffre ou autre) mais en rien un support fiable. Il casse "wow trop cool j'ai perdu toutes mes archives mais j'ai quand même économisé de l'argent à l'achat"
> 
> Troisiéme en plus du RAID et du SATA c'est une sauvegarde réseau pour les éléments très importants mais les défis technique pour l'entreprise sont pour le moment presque insurmontable en fonction des données.



Pour le prix je prefere un espace disque temporaire (plus c'est gros plus y'a d'historique) et une sauvegarde sur bandes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Pour le prix je prefere un espace disque temporaire (plus c'est gros plus y'a d'historique) et une sauvegarde sur bandes



Il faut bien faire la différence entre backup, archivage et redondance (RAID) pour éviter de crasher un serveur.

Dans le cas de backup perso effectivement on peut faire ça sur un disque externe ou, dans une entreprise, sur un disque réseau.
Dans le cas de l'archivage, on choisit le sytème par bande (avec éventuellement un robot qui va chercher les cassettes) ou pour une petite organisation l'archivage sur support optique.
Le RAID lui est nécessaire sur tous les serveurs, je vois mal le serveur de mail du boulot se crasher parce que le disque dur tombe en panne. Il doit pouvoir continuer à fonctionner et avoir un dispositif pour un remplacement à chaud du disque défectueux.
J'espère que je n'ai pas dit trop de conneries.


----------



## HmJ (18 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il faut bien faire la différence entre backup, archivage et redondance (RAID) pour éviter de crasher un serveur.
> 
> Dans le cas de backup perso effectivement on peut faire ça sur un disque externe ou, dans une entreprise, sur un disque réseau.
> Dans le cas de l'archivage, on choisit le sytème par bande (avec éventuellement un robot qui va chercher les cassettes) ou pour une petite organisation l'archivage sur support optique.
> ...



Tu as bon. Enfin, on discutait surtout des solutions de securite que Apple pourrait nous proposer bientot


----------



## knowscape (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire, c'est juste que, si on me demande conseil, *je* ne recommanderais pas cette solution dans un cadre professionnel.



Bah, ca dépends des boîtes ! On est 7 employés, et il y a 2 mac (un fixe + portable). Plus un nouveau portable mac qu'on va acheter. On a déjà un serveur Nas pour les sauvegardes.

Mais bon, on va passer les Mac sous Time Capsule, et laisser les PC sous le Nas.

Pourquoi ?

1.) C'est pas cher
2.) C'est très simple à installer, et ça se fait tout seul

On est une boîte informatique donc on a les compétences en interne... mais on n'a pas que ça à faire non plus ! Bref, on va acheter de plus en plus de portables, et savoir que la sauvegarde sera automatisé en deux clics, et sans cables supplémentaires, ça fait vraiment plaisir !

Donc oui, ca peut convenir à des TPE et même à des PME... A chacun son usage, et sa manière de faire. C'est un nouveaux choix en tous cas qui se discute largement.



Et évidemment nos serveurs Web sont en Raid, et en redondé, etc. mais là je parle juste des datas de chaque poste (word, excel, etc.). Le contenu de chaque ordi personnel en gros. Les projets, les emails, le time tracking, tout ça est sécurisé et sauvegardé en ligne aussi.


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

knowscape a dit:


> Mais bon, on va passer les Mac sous Time Capsule, et laisser les PC sous le Nas.


Avec l'arrivé de Time Capsule, je crois comprendre que Time Machine sera capable (dans 10.5.2) de sauvegarder ses données sur un disque réseau (et pas uniquement celui du Time Capsule).

Quel intéret d'en acheter un si vous avez déjà un NAS (et donc un réseau existant) ?

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Avec l'arrivé de Time Capsule, je crois comprendre que Time Machine sera capable (dans 10.5.2) de sauvegarder ses données sur un disque réseau (et pas uniquement celui du Time Capsule).
> 
> Quel intéret d'en acheter un si vous avez déjà un NAS (et donc un réseau existant) ?
> 
> ...



Apparemment, c'est le fait que ce soit simplifié qui les intéresse.


----------



## knowscape (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Avec l'arrivé de Time Capsule, je crois comprendre que Time Machine sera capable (dans 10.5.2) de sauvegarder ses données sur un disque réseau (et pas uniquement celui du Time Capsule).
> 
> Quel intéret d'en acheter un si vous avez déjà un NAS (et donc un réseau existant) ?



Notre NAS est filaire... mais les portables ne s'y connecte pas directement mais via la réseau WiFi de l'entreprise... donc ce n'est pas qu'une affaire de sans fil.

Donc, oui c'est le fait que ce soit simplifié.

L'installation d'un poste informatique coûte cher, mais aussi évidemment sa maintenance.

Nous essayons donc d'avoir le minimum d'outils et de procédures tout en répondant bien sûr à nos besoins fonctionnels.

Donc, dans le cadre de notre politique ERP, la sauvegarde est très importante... et aujourd'hui un tech passe sur chaque machine pour installer le logiciel et le configurer. Là on va se contenter de rajouter 2 lignes sur notre "doc de bienvenue" pour les utilisateurs Mac du genre : Préférences système > Time Machine > Time Capsule.

 

Autant utiliser à chaque fois le meilleur de chaque OS/Outil donc en effet Time Capsule est bien adapté aux flottes de Mac, et pour un coût installation/Maintenance égale à zéro.

Mon MacBook Air sera bien content de son nouvel ami capsulaire.

:love:


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2008)

Ca existe donc des boites (en dehors des indépendant et des cabinets d'avocats/médecins) qui travaillent sur Mac ? Waouh !

Enfin chez nous pas de Mac et pas de Wifi, alors Time Capsule ... 

Mais à titre perso, pourquoi pas. J'ai juste peur qu'en Wifi G ce ne soit un peu lent ...


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> [...] je crois comprendre que Time Machine sera capable (dans 10.5.2) de sauvegarder ses données sur un disque réseau (et pas uniquement celui du Time Capsule).



Rien de moins sûr, connaissant *Apple et sa politique avec les bornes AirPort Extreme* (AirPort Exteme N V.1, puis V.2 et maintenant Time Capsule...). M'est avis que Time Machine, ça ne sera que pour les Time Capsule (j'ai lu des choses sur la latence de l'USB pour les AirDisk etc...)

Sinon, pour en revenir au MacBook Air, deux choses m'ont étonné :

- D'après la *documentation Apple* le bus du DD est un PATA (ça on le savait !) et *celui du SS sera également en PATA*... Etonnant !
Cela ne va-t-il pas constiper (... heu, constituer !) un *goulot d'étranglement* ? (quoique la différence PATA / SATA n'est pas non plus monstrueuse ... d'après Wiki du moins!)

_"Parallel ATA (PATA) bus for the hard disk drive or the optional solid state drive"_

- Au sujet du CPU (mystérieux), AppeInsider crois savoir qu'il s'agit *d'un mélange de neuf et de vieux* : ils parlent d'un Merom agencé à la sauce Penryn (d'où la réduction de taille, les Penryn étant 58% plus petit que les précédents : tiens ça ressemble au 60% dont parle Jobs !)







Etonnant tout de même sachant que le Merom est en 64 nm et le Penryn en 32 nm, mais je suis assez néophyte dans ce domaine, donc bon...

Autre chose surprenante : *le MacBook Air gère le SSE4* (cf. Doc Apple), or le *Merom n'a pas de SSE4* !!! :mouais: Ca irait donc contre l'hypothèse précédente...

_"8 additional registers for streaming SIMD extensions (SSE, SSE2, SSE3, and SSSE4)"_

En tout cas, on peut penser comme certain qu'il est sorti *prématurément* pour la MacWorld de janvier (c'est vrai que sinon, ils n'avaient pas grand chose à dire...) avec ce "special CPU", mais que d'ici 6 petits mois, le macBook Air sera équipé de Penryn (Montevina) en 32 nm, qui ne nécessitera pas de procédé spécial de la part d'Intel.... a part une légère baisse de voltage, et de fréquence...  

Qu'en dites-vous ? le débat est ouvert !


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ca existe donc des boites (en dehors des indépendant et des cabinets d'avocats/médecins) qui travaillent sur Mac ? Waouh !


bah ouais y en a plein (boîtes de prod de cinoche, de musique, journaux, magazine, web, boîtes de montage/post prod, imprimeurs, etc ) . Par contre avocats et médecins je suis pas si sûr que ça


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2008)

Moi, ce qui me chagrine avec cette nouvelle borne airport avec disque de sauvegarde intégrée, c'est cela permet de sauvegarder un mac, mais pas plus, il n'est pas possible de faire cohabiter deux sauvegardes Time Machine sur un même disque il me semble.


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce qui me chagrine avec cette nouvelle borne airport avec disque de sauvegarde intégrée, c'est cela permet de sauvegarder un mac, mais pas plus, il n'est pas possible de faire cohabiter deux sauvegardes Time Machine sur un même disque il me semble.



t'es sûr ? à vérifier car il me semble avoir compris le contraire


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Janvier 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce qui me chagrine avec cette nouvelle borne airport avec disque de sauvegarde intégrée, c'est cela permet de sauvegarder un mac, mais pas plus, il n'est pas possible de faire cohabiter deux sauvegardes Time Machine sur un même disque il me semble.



Ca serait très étonnant ! C'est au sujet des partitions où là c'est plus problématique...

A mon avis, un autre problème de Time Capsule va être la chaleur !!!
Déjà que l'Airport Extreme chauffe bien, avec un DD en plus dedans, ça va être chouette


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> bah ouais y en a plein (boîtes de prod de cinoche, de musique, journaux, magazine, web, boîtes de montage/post prod, imprimeurs, etc &#8230 . Par contre avocats et médecins je suis pas si sûr que ça &#8230;



Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...



nicoplanet a dit:


> Ca serait très étonnant ! C'est au sujet des partitions où là c'est plus problématique...
> 
> A mon avis, un autre problème de Time Capsule va être la chaleur !!!
> Déjà que l'Airport Extreme chauffe bien, avec un DD en plus dedans, ça va être chouette



Le site d'Apple est très clair la dessus : c'est fait pour sauver tous les Macs de la maison 

Après c'est juste une question de taille de disque ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Ca serait très étonnant ! C'est au sujet des partitions où là c'est plus problématique...
> 
> A mon avis, un autre problème de Time Capsule va être la chaleur !!!
> Déjà que l'Airport Extreme chauffe bien, avec un DD en plus dedans, ça va être chouette



Si les ingé Apple n'y ont pas pensés, je m'émascule. 

Dois y avoir un petit ventilo ou un refroidissement passif style AlCu.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...



Il me semble que le CEA où bosse Bassman est équipé de plusieurs mac.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Don't feed the troll qui découvre le % de windows en 2008.


----------



## PER180H (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...


Ben l'entreprise de knowscape a 7 personnes. C'est une niche de l'informatique  . C'est pas les domaines cités plus haut qui sont des niches.

Pour ma part, je rejoins dès lundi prochain une boite (édition/carto) qui bosse sur Mac. Le bonheur :love: . J'étais malheureux sur Windows. C'est une petite boite, qui bosse sans doute dans une niche, mais bon... ca existe.
Et oui, encore pas mal de labos de recherche fonctionnent sur Mac, mais moins qu'avant. C'est d'ailleurs dans l'un d'eux que j'ai découvert ce "monde merveilleux". (au début, je voulais pas un iMac, mais un PC Linux... heureusement qu'on m'a dit "à la niche, toi!" et qu'on ne m'a pas trop laissé le choix)

L'autre jour, j'ai été acheter du papier-peint dans une enseigne dont la niche a 4 murs : la caisse était gérée par OS X (j'ai été interpellé par le clavier, dernier modèle). Mon beau-père me racontait que chez EDF (centrale nucléaire), il y avait des Mac.


----------



## knowscape (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...



Lol. Sympa pour les autres ^^. Mais surtout très faux.

Tu as entendu des "Entreprises de croissances", du solde positif des exportations dans des centaines de PME allemandes, des parts de l'innovation dans le PIB de la Californie, etc. ?

Il ne faut pas se leurrer, ce n'est pas Monoprix ou Peugeot qui crée en France les emplois de demain...

http://www.gazelles.pme.gouv.fr/

Les vrais boîtes sont pas forcément celles qu'on croit...

 

Bref, pour pleins de TPE/PME, il faut des solutions nouvelles, simples, efficaces. 

On peux pas tous compter sur un serveur NAS, un rSync, des ingés, etc.



PS : nous on est une Boîte Internet, ca fait une méchante grosse niche quand même ^^.


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...



heu  on doit le prendre comment ton concept de niche ?  on n'est pas des chiens quand même ! 

ce dont je parle c'est justement ce qui existe entre les "petits" indépendants et les "vraies" "grosses" boîtes dont tu parles . Effectivement je ne connais pas une banque ou une centrale nucléaire équipée en mac   mais de là à refuser le terme d'entreprise pour toutes les boîtes de prod de différents secteurs "créatifs" faut pas abuser non plus  , crois-moi je connais des niches équipées en mac qui brassent beaucoup d'argent  même si ce ne sont pas des secteurs "importants"


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> - Au sujet du CPU (mystérieux), AppeInsider crois savoir qu'il s'agit *d'un mélange de neuf et de vieux* : ils parlent d'un Merom agencé à la sauce Penryn (d'où la réduction de taille, les Penryn étant 58% plus petit que les précédents : tiens ça ressemble au 60% dont parle Jobs !)


Pour être précis, Steve Jobs parle d'une reduction de la taille du packaging de 60%. Il précise bien que le die est le même. Donc je pense que c'est bien un Merom.

@+
iota


----------



## benjamin (18 Janvier 2008)

J'en ai eu confirmation hier, c'est un Merom. Mais un Merom qui a du SSSE4, comme l'indiquent les docs d'Apple. Etrange.  
J'ai fait un papier de première prise en main qui sera en ligne d'ici demain.


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...



euh, au fait chez Apple à Cupertino  ils doivent être équipés Mac non ? 
cela dit Apple n'est pas une "vraie" entreprise, juste une petite niche  
(par contre chez Microsoft, là il y a des gens sérieux, bien équipés : http://davidweiss.blogspot.com/2006/04/tour-of-microsofts-mac-lab.html )


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> (par contre chez Microsoft, là il y a des gens sérieux, bien équipés : http://davidweiss.blogspot.com/2006/04/tour-of-microsofts-mac-lab.html )


Normal qu'il y ait des Mac dans la MacBU...

@+
iota


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2008)

knowscape a dit:


> Lol. Sympa pour les autres ^^. Mais surtout très faux.
> 
> Tu as entendu des "Entreprises de croissances", du solde positif des exportations dans des centaines de PME allemandes, des parts de l'innovation dans le PIB de la Californie, etc. ?
> 
> ...



Ben écoute des PME on en a plein comme clients (je dirais entre 3000 et 4000) et pas une seule n'a de Mac.

Mais bon si ça change pour le Mac et surtout qu'elles me proposent un boulot, je ne pourrais que dire :   

En attendant c'est windows à fond les manettes ! :rose:


----------



## knowscape (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben écoute des PME on en a plein comme clients (je dirais entre 3000 et 4000) et pas une seule n'a de Mac.



lol. C'est absurde comme argument. Car nous aussi, et pleins ont des Mac ^^.

Et euh comment vous avez vérifié sur 3K/4K de PME si aucune n'avait un mac ??!

Il y a des parts de marché pour Apple par pays... Bref... C'est sûr que le Mac est très très très très loin d'être majoritaire...

Mais bon ça existe, y compris dans les "vrais" entreprises comme tu dit.

;-)


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Parce qu'il développe pour windows, c'est un peu le problème.


----------



## knowscape (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Parce qu'il développe pour windows, c'est un peu le problème.



Bah, nous on développe pour LAMP... et on a des Mac ^^.



Enfin, bref pour en revenir au sujet :

MacBook Air : bon pour ma boîte.
Time Capsule : bon pour ma boîte.

:love:


----------



## iota (18 Janvier 2008)

knowscape a dit:


> Enfin, bref pour en revenir au sujet :
> MacBook Air : bon pour ma boîte.


Vu que tu en parles, quels sont les avantages du MacBook Air pour ton activité professionnelle ?

@+
iota

PS : ne voir aucune ironie dans ma question, c'est juste par curiosité


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Ouvrir les enveloppes ?


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouvrir les enveloppes ?


----------



## knowscape (18 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Vu que tu en parles, quels sont les avantages du MacBook Air pour ton activité professionnelle ?
> 
> PS : ne voir aucune ironie dans ma question, c'est juste par curiosité



Et bien, ca dépends ce qu'on entends par "avantages".

D'un point de vue strictement fonctionnel : à rien de plus que mon MacBook... mais à rien de moins non plus car je ne me sers pas du lecteur CD, ni de l'Ethernet...

D'un point de vue pratique : plus léger, moins encombrant et plus de temps d'utilisation en situation de mobilité. Mon Macbook actuel est mon ordinateur principal (le seul), et il me suffit déjà largement. Pour faire ce que je fais, à peu près n'importe quel ordinateur récent convient (PC/Mac).

Donc pour ce qui compte pour moi, j'y gagne sur tous les plans ^^.


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2008)

knowscape a dit:


> Et euh comment vous avez vérifié sur 3K/4K de PME si aucune n'avait un mac ??!
> 
> Il y a des parts de marché pour Apple par pays... Bref... C'est sûr que le Mac est très très très très loin d'être majoritaire...
> 
> ...



On fait de la gestion des temps et de la planification, de l'accès, de la sécurisation de site et de machines, etc ... C'est du client serveur et déployé sur tous les postes des managers, chefs d'équipe, et des employés "de bureau".

On développe des ocx (pas très multi-plateforme), et à part une ou deux demandes sous Linux, personne ne nous demande de version Mac et les consultants/commerciaux que je connais n'en ont jamais vu chez nos clients.

Désolé ...


knowscape a dit:


> MacBook Air : bon pour ma boîte.
> Time Capsule : bon pour ma boîte.
> 
> :love:



Je suis content pour toi. En plus dans ma boite un ordi à plus de 1000 euros, ce n'est même pas possible 



supermoquette a dit:


> Ouvrir les enveloppes ?



Je vais demander ça à la prochaine commande de fournitures


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Clair, inaperçu sur une commande fourniture


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Clair, inaperçu sur une commande fourniture



puis ça passera en frais généraux


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Janvier 2008)

Ouais, en même temps, la sauvegarde, ça sert à rien... un bon cambriolage tous les trois ans et on peut enfin repartir à zéro, sans être encombré de toutes ces vieilles merdes qui nous pourrissent nos beaux métiers... (compta, docs admin., projets en cours etc...).

DU PASSÉ FAISONS TABLE RASE....


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ben écoute des PME on en a plein comme clients (je dirais entre 3000 et 4000) et pas une seule n'a de Mac.
> 
> Mais bon si ça change pour le Mac et surtout qu'elles me proposent un boulot, je ne pourrais que dire :
> 
> En attendant c'est windows à fond les manettes ! :rose:



C'est clair. Avoir du Mac dans bon nombre de secteurs d'activité, c'est assez déconsidéré, voire limite "jouet pour les particuliers".

Beaucoup de logiciels spécifiques ne sont fournis QUE pour Windows, ce n'est même pas la peine d'envisager un développement pour Mac, c'est totalement irréaliste.

Windows a encore de beau jour devant lui, quoi que l'on en dise...


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

oui, et parallels ou bootcamp, c'est fait justement pour faire tourner ces softs (nous on l'utilise pour les acquisistions des équipements numériques)
pour le reste, on est sous mac et pi c'est tout


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Dîtes, vous venez de découvrir le plus de 90% de windows sur terre et vous croyez que personne le sait?  et vous allez mettre ça sur le dos d'apple ? Même sur un site site de PC personne n'oserait. Ah mais&#8230; c'est peut-être l'explication que ça se fasse *ici*.

C'est du troll pur et simple. Un produit d'une gamme, qui plus est ciblé (et annoncé comme tel) ne va pas reverser la tendance, mais ça c'est super surprenant. Super.

Par contre les chiffres montent, ça dérange un peu certains macusers.


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dîtes, vous venez de découvrir le plus de 90% de windows sur terre ?  e



ah c'est aussi contagieux que ça???


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2008)

Au point d'en faire sa raison de poster&#8230;


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Pour être précis, Steve Jobs parle d'une reduction de la taille du packaging de 60%. Il précise bien que le die est le même. Donc je pense que c'est bien un Merom.



A sujet des Penryn, c'est bien une réduction de 58 % du packaging aussi, non ?
Sinon, du Merom avec SSE4, c'est possible ça ? (je n'y connais pas grand chose...)


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> A sujet des Penryn, c'est bien une réduction de 58 % du packaging aussi, non ?


Sur le slide que tu cites, les 58% représente la diminution cumulée des packagings (prise en compte du CPU, du Northbridge et du SouthBridge).
La plateforme Montevina sera déclinée sous deux versions :
-classique (pour les ordinateurs portable ordinaire)
-compacte (pour les ultra-portables)



nicoplanet a dit:


> Sinon, du Merom avec SSE4, c'est possible ça ? (je n'y connais pas grand chose...)


Techniquement oui, même si ça me parait très étonnant.

@+
iota


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2008)

que va faire apple si les bckup sur TimeCapsule sont foireux genre environnement perturbé...
ca deviendrait genant!
si j'avais a vendre le produit, je ne le conseillerai meme pas! (c'est bete, mais c'est comme ca!)


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> que va faire apple si les bckup sur TimeCapsule sont foireux genre environnement perturbé...
> ca deviendrait genant!
> si j'avais a vendre le produit, je ne le conseillerai meme pas! (c'est bete, mais c'est comme ca!)



? Ben pourquoi veux-tu qu'ils soient foireux ? Apple publiera une note pour dire que le TC ne doit pas etre place a 5 km, mais dans un rayon de 10m autour des ordis concernes...


----------



## benjamin (19 Janvier 2008)

La mention du SSE4 a disparu de la doc. Quels blagueurs.


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> ? Ben pourquoi veux-tu qu'ils soient foireux ? Apple publiera une note pour dire que le TC ne doit pas etre place a 5 km, mais dans un rayon de 10m autour des ordis concernes...



car c'est du wifi, et que meme en N, ca va, ca vient... sauf a etre collé a la borne.
c'est bien gentil d'avoir 1To, mais bon, meme avec tu N, ca va faire maaaaal pour les syncros! (en plus de bouffer des ressources disques, ca te bouffe aussi tes ressources reseaux) mouais, bof (pour moi)
je prefererai toujours un disque branché en FW ou en USB, y compris sur un portable (ce qui est mon cas )


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Excuse moi mais j'ai du mal à qualifier tout ça d'Entreprise, tellement ce sont de petites niches ... Je parle de vraies boites dans les secteurs importants, des industries, de la banque/finance, des assurances, du transport, de l'énergie, etc ...



Il fut un temps, pas si lointain, où la gestion des pièces détachées dans les garages renault tournait sous hypercard sur mac (mais renault n'est pas une vraie boîte ). Bon, c'est vrai, je suppose que ce n'est plus le cas vu que Steve a largué hypercard, le méchant


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> car c'est du wifi, et que meme en N, ca va, ca vient... sauf a etre collé a la borne.
> c'est bien gentil d'avoir 1To, mais bon, meme avec tu N, ca va faire maaaaal pour les syncros! (en plus de bouffer des ressources disques, ca te bouffe aussi tes ressources reseaux) mouais, bof (pour moi)
> je prefererai toujours un disque branché en FW ou en USB, y compris sur un portable (ce qui est mon cas )



tu connais la cette chanson de France Gall : ICI


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> car c'est du wifi, et que meme en N, ca va, ca vient... sauf a etre collé a la borne.
> c'est bien gentil d'avoir 1To, mais bon, meme avec tu N, ca va faire maaaaal pour les syncros! (en plus de bouffer des ressources disques, ca te bouffe aussi tes ressources reseaux) mouais, bof (pour moi)
> je prefererai toujours un disque branché en FW ou en USB, y compris sur un portable (ce qui est mon cas )



Oui, je comprends. Mais Time Machine est bien fait : tu ne refais pas passer un tera de donnees a chaque synchro... sauf si tu as active FileVault ou archives les repertoires de Parallels ou aMule


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Il fut un temps, pas si lointain, où la gestion des pièces détachées dans les garages renault tournait sous hypercard sur mac (mais renault n'est pas une vraie boîte ). Bon, c'est vrai, je suppose que ce n'est plus le cas vu que Steve a largué hypercard, le méchant



c'est toujours le cas  en 2007 je l'ai vu chez un concessionnaire et chez un garagiste


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, du Merom avec SSE4, c'est possible ça ? (je n'y connais pas grand chose...)





iota a dit:


> Techniquement oui, même si ça me parait très étonnant.





benjamin a dit:


> La mention du SSE4 a disparu de la doc. Quels blagueurs.


... et quelle déception !

_" Advanced Digital Media Boost supports Intel Streaming SIMD Extensions (SSE) *versions 1, 2, and 3* and allows the processor to execute most 128-bit instructions every clock cycle"_

Pourtant, cet article de chez ArsTechnica était plus encourageant quand à l'introduction d'un Penryn en 45 nm dans le MacBook Air... mais là, c'est compromis...

Enfin, la vérité sortira d'ici quelques semaines... :mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (19 Janvier 2008)

Et en complément, une citation de chez AnandTech :


> We also can&#8217;t help but think that a Penryn based MacBook Air would be far more desirable thanks to lower thermal output of Intel&#8217;s 45nm chips. If you are fine waiting, a MacBook Air in the second half of 2008 will give you slightly better performance, better battery life and should keep your lap *a lot cooler*.



Ouep, on va voir d'ici quelques semaines, mais effectivement, mieux vaut attendre la deuxième moitié de 2008 pour le AirBook je pense ! 

Vais me traîner mon (lourd) Powerbook encore quelques mois je pense .......


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2008)

Ben, le CPU du MBA est le meme que celui des MB/MBP actuel : un Merom grave en 65 nm. Donc pas de SSE4. Mais ces instructions etant surtout destinees a booster les applications multimedia dont l'encodage, je ne dirais pas que c'est la raison d'etre d'un MBA


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> c'est toujours le cas  en 2007 je l'ai vu chez un concessionnaire et chez un garagiste



Idem.
Pour la gestion des pièces détachés.


----------



## Frodon (20 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> que va faire apple si les bckup sur TimeCapsule sont foireux genre environnement perturbé...
> ca deviendrait genant!
> si j'avais a vendre le produit, je ne le conseillerai meme pas! (c'est bete, mais c'est comme ca!)



Les données étant confirmées par la borne que si elles ont été effectivement correctement ecrite et sans erreur, le backup ne pourra pas être foireux.


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Les données étant confirmées par la borne que si elles ont été effectivement correctement ecrite et sans erreur, le backup ne pourra pas être foireux.



un point pour toi 
et pour ce qui est du debit?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2008)

J'ai regardé la Keynote, en HD, cette nuit.

Mes impressions? Comme il a été dit ici et là, Steve Jobs a eu quelques hésitations ou s'est parfois trompé de mot. Ce qui ne lui arrive pas si souvent que ça.

Sinon, cela m'a surpris qu'il ne présente pas les chiffres de ventes des iPod. Un détail finalement, tellement ils sont bons? Ou alors ils fléchissent et mieux valait-il ne pas insister?. Il s'en faisait une fierté à chaque Keynote. Là, uniquement le touch, et l'iPhone. Pour ce dernier par contre, une similarité avec les débuts de l'iPod où années après années les parts de marché grignotaient celles des autres constructeurs, petit à petit.

Mise à part ça, assez impressionnant ce MacBook Air. J'aimerais bien voir le disque dur SSD en utilisation et ses performances.


----------



## lifenight (20 Janvier 2008)

Steve Jobs est un homme perfectionniste, là il ne m'a pas donné cette impression, il se trompe de mots, il ne présente plus les chiffres barbants, il m'avait l'air fatigué ...

A mon avis, c'est sa dernière année avant de partir à la retraite


----------



## HmJ (20 Janvier 2008)

J'avais deja souligne les etonnantes bafouilles de Steve, mais j'avais oublie l'iPhone : c'est curieux qu'Apple n'en ait pas rajoute une couche. Curieux debut d'annee tout de meme


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Steve Jobs est un homme perfectionniste, là il ne m'a pas donné cette impression, il se trompe de mots, il ne présente plus les chiffres barbants, il m'avait l'air fatigué ...
> 
> A mon avis, c'est sa dernière année avant de partir à la retraite



Non, il part à Microsoft remplacer Bill Gates qui lui part en retraite  faut suivre l'actu les gars !


----------



## iota (21 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

concernant le MacBook Air, Apple a retiré un truc en plus...
Le connecteur pour câble Kensington a disparu alors que c'est la machine qui en a le plus besoin  :hein:
Voir ici.

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (21 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> concernant le MacBook Air, Apple a retirer un truc en plus...
> Le connecteur pour câble Kensington a disparu alors que c'est la machine qui en a le plus besoin  :hein:
> ...



Ils livrent pas le MBA avec les menottes ? Comme les attache-case des diamantaires ?


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Janvier 2008)

T'es sûr ? 

Il me semblais avoir vu un truc (qui ressemblait à un trou pour Kensington) sur la tranche gauche de l'AirBook, au milieu grosso modo (je parle pas du MagSafe !)... Mais j'ai peut-être mal vu...


----------



## iota (21 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> T'es sûr ?


Il n'en est pas fait mention dans les specifications et je ne le vois pas sur les photos.

@+
iota


----------



## wip (21 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ...
> je prefererai toujours un disque branché en FW ou en USB, y compris sur un portable (ce qui est mon cas )


Et l'ethernet  Gigabit, tu n'as pas confiance non plus ? :rateau:


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2008)

wip a dit:


> Et l'ethernet  Gigabit, tu n'as pas confiance non plus ? :rateau:



c'est pas tant la connection (quoique en wifi) mais aussi la qualité de la borne... quand on voit ce que certaines (pas toutes hein!) peuvent donner...


----------



## HmJ (27 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est pas tant la connection (quoique en wifi) mais aussi la qualité de la borne... quand on voit ce que certaines (pas toutes hein!) peuvent donner...



Une mauvaise serie d'un mauvais modele, faut pas generaliser  Et mes equipements Linksys ne m'ont jamais lache depuis 3 ans : fiables, securises et tres performants.


----------



## flotow (27 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Une mauvaise serie d'un mauvais modele, faut pas generaliser  Et mes equipements Linksys ne m'ont jamais lache depuis 3 ans : fiables, securises et tres performants.



euh, moi, j'ai jamais eu de soucis, car je n'en est pas 
apres, je parle du wifi en general. N ou pas N, je pense que l'on peut faire aussi bien sinon mieux avec un bout de cable!
un fixe? le disque est juste a coté
un portable? tu viens te docker a la borne le temps de la syncro

j'ai une livebox, ce qui n'est pas le mieux (c'est sur ) mais je n'ai aucun soucis avec, comme quoi


----------



## HmJ (27 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> euh, moi, j'ai jamais eu de soucis, car je n'en est pas
> apres, je parle du wifi en general. N ou pas N, je pense que l'on peut faire aussi bien sinon mieux avec un bout de cable!
> un fixe? le disque est juste a coté
> un portable? tu viens te docker a la borne le temps de la syncro
> ...



Cette Macworld etait justement sous le signe du sans fil !  Bientot nous aurons dans un coin de la maison les disques durs en RAID proteges, et tous les ordis se connectront dessus a distance pour piocher le donnees, faire des sauvegardes, voire meme utiliser les lecteurs optiques a distance.

Moi aussi j'ai du filaire pour optimiser ma connection en fibre optique, mais j'avoue que quelques fils en moins ne me derangeraient pas : nids a poussiere et inesthetiques


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Cette Macworld etait justement sous le signe du sans fil !  Bientot nous aurons dans un coin de la maison les disques durs en RAID proteges, et tous les ordis se connectront dessus a distance pour piocher le donnees, faire des sauvegardes, voire meme utiliser les lecteurs optiques a distance.
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai du filaire pour optimiser ma connection en fibre optique, mais j'avoue que quelques fils en moins ne me derangeraient pas : nids a poussiere et inesthetiques



Et surtout moins amusants


----------



## HmJ (27 Janvier 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Et surtout moins amusants



Ceci etant, je ne vais pas jusqu'a prendre clavier + souris en Bluetooth, je trouve cela un peu anti-ecologique. Meme avec des batteries rechargeables


----------



## anthoprotic (27 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ceci etant, je ne vais pas jusqu'a prendre clavier + souris en Bluetooth, je trouve cela un peu anti-ecologique. Meme avec des batteries rechargeables



Bah, tu n'a te consoler en te disant que les nouveaux écran plat ne contiennent plus de métaux lourds, ça remonte le moral


----------



## knowscape (28 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ceci etant, je ne vais pas jusqu'a prendre clavier + souris en Bluetooth, je trouve cela un peu anti-ecologique. Meme avec des batteries rechargeables



Je viens d'ailleurs d'installer Souris + clavier Bluetooth + Ecran externe pour mon MacBook !

Le clavier Apple est certes cher, mais gros confort, et énorme gain de place (je me sers pas du pavé numérique donc ça me va).

Vraiment agréable quand je suis au bureau avec mon MacBook... et en situation de mobilité, j'ai juste besoin de l'ordi... et ce dernier sera avantageusement remplacé par l'Air.

Puis Time Capsule va remplacer mon HDD externe en firewire...

C'est beau le sans fil ! Même si au bureau, j'ai que des fils de partout ^^.

Enfin, il y a l'option Docking Station aussi...


----------



## iota (30 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

concernant le MacBook Air, la section support du site Apple est à jour.

Pour pouvoir utiliser "Remote Disc" (sous Mac OS ou Windows) il faut, je vous le donne dans le mille, installer un utilitaire qui sera inclus au le DVD d'installation livré avec le MacBook Air... 
Cette fonction ne sera certainement pas supportée par les autres Mac.

Cerise sur le gâteau, on ne peut pas lire les DVD ou CD protégé via Remote Disc (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> concernant le MacBook Air, la section support du site Apple est à jour.
> 
> ...



Zut, on esperait que ce serait en standard avec 10.5.2...


----------



## melaure (31 Janvier 2008)

knowscape a dit:


> Vraiment agréable quand je suis au bureau avec mon MacBook... et en situation de mobilité, j'ai juste besoin de l'ordi... et ce dernier sera avantageusement remplacé par l'Air.



Dommage de pas pouvoir profiter de la belle Lara Croft dans son dernier opus en déplacement


----------

